# RX 4X0 / Vega - Laberthread



## der pc-nutzer (9. Dezember 2015)

Neben dem (Big) Pascal Laberthread ist dieser Thread dazu da, Daten, Fakten & Gerüchte zu AMDs neuen Karten, Polaris, zu sammeln und darüber zu diskutieren. Je mehr Beteiligung, desto besser 


*Zu den Karten:*

_*Wann werden sie kommen?*_ 

Ab dem 29.06.2016 (Polaris) bzw ab Q2/17 (Vega 10/11)

Update 13.01.16: AMD Bestätigt Launch vor September

Update 25.02.16: Polaris GPU von RRA zertifiziert - Baldiger Launch?

Update 11.03.16: Neue Grafikkarten in Q3/16

Update 14.05.16: MTE am 18.05.16 um 16 Uhr (GMT)

Update 27.07.16: RX 470 am 04.08, RX 460 verschoben

Update 01.02.17: AMD bringt Vega in Q2/17


_*Welche Karten werden kommen?*_ 

Wir werden 2 neue Chips zu Gesicht bekommen, Polaris 10  & Polaris 11. Über mögliche Rebrands ist noch nichts bekannt. In Q2 2017 wird dann noch Vega 10, in H2/17 Vega 11 folgen. Fudzilla spricht weiterhin von einer "Vega 20" genannten GPU, die Ende 2017 erscheinen soll. Navi 10 & 11 sollen Ende 2018/Anfang 2019 erscheinen

Update 15.12.15: AMD ohne Rebrands 2016?

Update 14.02.16: "Projekt F", eine Polaris GPU (232mm², 14nm LPP, GloFo/Samsung), Performance auf Niveau von Hawaii

Update 24.02.16: R7 M460 & R5 M430 ab April

Update 10.06.16: Sapphire RX 480 abgelichtet

Update 08.07.16: RX 480 Customdesigns von Powercolor, Asus, MSI & XFX abgelichtet

Update 27.07.16: Finale Specs der RX 460 & RX 470

Update 21.09.16: Videocardz über Vega 20 & Navi

Update 07.12.16: Polaris 10 XT2 & Polaris 12 in Treibern entdeckt

Update 12.12.16: Vega 10 "gezeigt"

Update 05.03.17: Polaris 10 Rebrands als RX 550 - RX 580

*
Bei wem und in welchem Prozess wird gefertigt werden? 

*14nm LPP bei GlobalFoundries & Samsung(Quelle). In 16nm FF/FF+ bei TSMC wird vorerst nicht produziert werden, erst mit Vega 10/11/20 könnte dieser Fertigungsprozess genutzt werden
Navi wird vorraussichtlich in 7nm gefertigt. Da keine GPU in 10nm erwähnt wird, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass bei GlobalFoundries gefertigt wird, da diese den 10nm Prozess überspringen

Update 08.01.16: GloFo fertigt Low-Power und Mobile-GPUs

Update 04.03.16: Polaris komplett in 14nm


_*Architektur?*_ GCN 4 (Polaris), GCN 5 (Vega), ? (Navi)


*Spezifikationen?*

*Polaris 10 (Ellesmere):*  8GB GDDR5 VRAM kommen zum Einsatz, das Speicherinterface ist 256 Bit breit. Der Vollausbau besteht aus 2304 Shader-Einheiten (36 CUs), die Taktraten liegen bei 1120MHz (1266MHz Boost). Zur Signalausgabe stehen 1x HDMI 2.0b und 3x DP1.3 zur Verfügung. Die TDP des Vollausbaus liegt bei 150 Watt, der Verbrauch bei ~160 Watt. Die Chipfläche beträgt 232mm², gefertigt wird der Chip im 14nm LPP Verfahren bei GloFo.
*
RX 580 (Rebrand, "Polaris 20"):* Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 2304/144/32 • Takt: ?MHz Base, 1340MHz Boost • VRAM: (4)/8GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 2000MHz (8GB), mglw. 1750MHz (4GB) • 1x HDMI 2.0b, 3x DP1.4 • 150 Watt TDP • 1x 6Pin PCIe
*
RX 480 (Ellesmere XT): *Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 2304/144/32 • Takt: 1120MHz Base, 1266MHz Boost • VRAM: 4/8GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 2000MHz (8GB), 1750MHz (4GB) • 1x HDMI 2.0b, 3x DP1.4 • 150 Watt TDP, ~160 Watt real • 1x 6Pin PCIe

*Radeon Pro WX 7100 (Ellesmere XT):* Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 2304/144/32 • Takt: 900MHz Base, 1080MHz Boost • VRAM: 8GB GDDR5? • VRAM Takt: 2000MHz • 130 Watt TDP • 1x 6Pin PCIe • Single Slot
*
RX 570 (Rebrand; "Polaris 20"):* Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 2048/128/32 • Takt: ?MHz Base, 1244MHz Boost • VRAM: 4/8GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 1750MHz • 1x HDMI 2.0b, 3x DP1.4 • 120 Watt TDP • 1x 6Pin PCIe

*RX 470  (Ellesmere PRO): *Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 2048/128/32 • Takt: 926MHz Base, 1206MHz Boost • VRAM: 4/8GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 1650MHz • 1x HDMI 2.0b, 3x DP1.4 • 120 Watt TDP  • 1x 6Pin PCIe
*
RX 470D (Ellesmere LE):* Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 1792/112/32 • Takt: 926MHz Base, 1206MHz Boost • VRAM: 4GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 1650MHz • 1x HDMI 2.0b, 3x DP1.4 • 110 Watt TDP • 1x 6Pin PCIe

*Radeon Pro WX 5100 (Ellesmere LE):* Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 1792/112/32 • Takt: 926MHz Base, 1206MHz Boost• VRAM: 8GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 1650MHz • 75 Watt TDP • Kein PCIe Stromstecker • Single Slot


*Polaris 11 (Baffin): *Ähnlich kompaktes PCB wie Polaris 10. 2/4GB GDDR5 sind an Bord, das Speicherinterface ist 128 Bit breit. Der VRAM taktet mit 7GHz, was eine Bandbreite von 112GB/s bedeutet. Der Vollausbau besteht aus 1024 Shader-Einheiten (16 CUs), der Takt liegt bei >1000MHz. Zur Signalausgabe werden vermutlich die selben Schnittstellen wie bei Polaris 10 zur Verfügung stehen, wahrscheinlich aber in anderer Konfiguration. Die TDP des Vollausbaus liegt bei 75 Watt. Der Chip ist 124mm² groß, gefertigt wird im 14nm LPP Verfahren bei GloFo 

*RX 560 (Rebrand; "Polaris 21"):* Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 1024/64/16 • Takt: ?MHz Base, 1287MHz Boost • VRAM: 2/4GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 1750MHz • 75 Watt TDP • Kein PCIe Stromstecker

*Radeon Pro WX 4100 (Baffin XT):* Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 1024/64/16 • Takt: 925MHz Base, 975MHz Boost • VRAM: 4GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 1750MHz • 50 Watt TDP • Kein PCIe Stromstecker • Low Profile

*RX 460  (Baffin PRO): *Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 896/56/16 • Takt: 1090MHz Base, 1200MHz Boost • VRAM: 2GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 1750MHz  • 1x HDMI 2.0b, 1x DVI-D, 1x DP1.4  • 75 Watt TDP • Kein PCIe Stromstecker 

*Radeon Pro 460 (Mobile): *Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 1024/64/16 • Takt: ≤900MHz • VRAM: 4GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 1250MHz • <35W Watt TDP

*Radeon Pro 455 (Mobile):* Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 768/48/16 • Takt: ≤850MHz • VRAM: 2GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 1250MHz • <35W Watt TDP*

Radeon Pro 450 (Mobile): *Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 640/40/16 • Takt: ≤800MHz • VRAM: 2GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: 1250MHz • <35W Watt TDP


*Polaris 12:* Neuer Low End Chip, wird Oland & Cape Verde ablösen, sowie hoffentlich die noch auf VLIW4 basierenden Chips. Der Chip soll im Vollausbau über 640 Shader-Einheiten (10 CUs), 40 TMUs & 16ROPs verfügen, das GDDR5 Speicherinterface soll 64Bit breit sein. Über Taktraten und Speicherausstattung ist noch nichts bekannt, ebenso über die TDP

*RX 550 (Polaris 12 XT):* Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 640/40/16 • Takt: ?MHz • VRAM: ?GB GDDR5 • VRAM Takt: ?MHz • ?W Watt TDP


*Vega 10*: 8/16GB HBM2 an einem 2048Bit breiten Interface. Der Speichertakt beträgt 800MHz, was einen Speicherdurchsatz von 410GB/s bedeutet. Der Vollausbau besteht aus 4096 Shader-Einheiten (64CUs), die Anzahl der TMUs/ROPs liegt vermutlich bei 256/64, der Chiptakt soll ~1600MHz betragen. Die TDP wird schätzungsweise im Bereich um 225 Watt liegen, der Chip >500mm² groß sein. Gefertigt wird in 14nm bei GloFo bzw Samsung

*RX Vega X (Vega 10 XT):* Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 4096/256/64 • Takt: ?MHz Base, ?MHz Boost • VRAM: 8-16GB HBM2 • VRAM Takt: 800MHz • ? Watt TDP • Wohl 1x 8Pin & 1x 6Pin

*RX Vega (Vega 10 Pro):* Shader/TMUs/ROPs: 3584/224/64 • Takt: ?MHz Base, ?MHz Boost • VRAM: 8-16GB HBM2 • VRAM Takt: 800MHz • ? Watt TDP • Wohl 1x 8Pin & 1x 6Pin

*
Vega 11*: Unbekannt ob es ihn tatsächlich geben wird


*Vega 20: 16-*32GB HBM2 sind an Bord, das Speicherinterface ist 4096Bit breit. Der Speicher ist mit 1000MHz getaktet, was einen Durchsatz von 1TB/s bedeutet. Der Vollausbau besteht aus 64CUs (4096 Shader-Einheiten, sollten jedoch NCUs gemeint sein, wären dies wohn 8192), die Anzahl der TMUs & ROPs ist nicht bekannt . Die TDP ist nicht näher bekannt und soll zwischen 150 und 300 Watt liegen, die Chipfläche ist unbekannt. Gefertigt wird wohl in 7nm bei TSMC, zudem sollen erstmals PCIe 4.0 und xGMI (Alternative zu NVLink) zum Einsatz kommen


Update 16.01.16: AMD bestätigt HBM2.0 & GDDR5 für Polaris

Update 19.02.16: Baffin XT mit 4096MB GDDR5, möglicher Nachfolger von Pitcairn bzw Tonga, vermutlich größte Ausbaustufe des Polaris 11 

Update 14.03.16: Polaris 10 möglicherweise so schnell wie Hawaii

Update 08.04.16: Polaris 11 GPU geleakt

Update 29.06.16: NDA gefallen, RX 480 im Test - mit eher enttäuschendem Ergebnis

Update 07.07.16: Abgespeckter Vega 10 mit GDDR5X könnte im Oktober zusammen mit Battlefield 1 erscheinen (->Stellte sich leider als Fehlinfo raus)

Update 30.09.16: Vega 20 AMDs Enthusiast GPU - Aber nicht in 7nm

Update 14.10.16: Signifikante Verbesserungen im 14nm Prozess, [URL="http://wccftech.com/amd-polaris-revisions-performance-per-watt/"]neue Polaris Revisionen[/URL] mit 50% besserem Performance/Watt Verhältnis Laut Reddit handelt es sich dabei allerdings nur um einen Fake von WCCFTech, im Forum des 3DCenter hingegen mutmaßt man einen Metalspin, also ein neues Stepping der GPU. Dies würde durchaus Sinn ergeben

Update 28.10.16: RX 470D exklusiv in China gelaunched - Konter zur GTX 1050Ti

Update 24.12.16: Polaris 12 als neuer Low End Chip 

Update 05.01.17: VEGA: NCU, HBC & mehr

Update 17.01,17: So könnte Vega 11 aussehen




*Leistung der neuen Karten? (Vollausbau)
*
*Polaris 11*: Etwa im Bereich der R7 370X
*
Polaris 10*: GTX 970 Niveau, leicht drüber

*Vega 10*: Offenbar zwischen GTX 1080 und Titan XP

*Vega 11*: Konkurrenz zur GTX 1070, sollte 3dcenter.org recht haben

*Vega 20: *Wohl Gegenspieler der Titan XP

*Navi 10: *Noch keine Einschätzung möglich

*Navi 11: *Noch keine Einschätzung möglich


Update 04.01.16: AMD announces Polaris (GCN 4.0)

Update 15.03.16: Polaris 10 schnellste Polaris GPU, GTX 970 Performance 

Update 13.12.16: Vega 10 kann es mit GTX 1080 aufnehmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Kühlung der neuen Karten? *_Polaris 11 wird einen Kühler ähnlich dem der R9 NANO erhalten, Polaris 10 besitzt einen "normalen" und ziemlich schlechten Referenzkühler

_*Preis?*_ Die RX 480 4GB gibt es ab 199€, mit 8GB ab 250€. Die RX 470 kostet 179 bzw 240€, die RX 460 110 bzw 125€

Artikel zu Polaris, Ergänzungen sind natürlich gern gesehen:

AMD Polaris - 3dcenter.org
AMD macht "High Dynamic Range" (HDR) zum Thema der Radeon R400 Serie
AMD Greenland GPU Features HBM2 ,14nm/16nm Coming in 2016
AMD Arctic Islands - Doppelte Leistung pro Watt im Vergleich zur Fury X
Polaris mit DP1.3 für UHD@120Hz & HDR
Radeon 2016: Freesync über HDMI, Display Port 1.3 bringt 120 Hz für Ultra-HD
Samsung to produce Greenland GPUs for AMD starting Q2 2016
AMD Polaris: Weitere Versendungen mit hohem Zollwert
AMD-Grafikchip "Project F" mit 232mm² Chipfläche unter der 14LPP-Fertigung?
AMD To Give Sneak Peak Of Polaris On March 14 At Capsaicin Press Event Read more

Freue mich auf eine rege Diskussion


----------



## DKK007 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Dazu kommt DP1.3 das reihenweise neue Monitore ermöglicht. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...on-2016-mit-dp1-3-fuer-uhd-120hz-und-hdr.html
Radeon 2016: Freesync über HDMI, Display Port 1.3 bringt 120 Hz für Ultra-HD


----------



## wagga (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bin mal gespannt, ich werde wohl nicht wechseln.
Bei mir hielt eine GPU aktuell im Schnitt:3,3-4,5 Jahre
Also ich wechsel eher selten die GPU.Meist wenn ein Spiel auf Mittel/Niedrig <25 FPS fällt (auf 1080P).
Im ersten Jahr der GPU erwarte ich Ultra bei 60+ FPS im 2. Jahre mindestens Hoch bei 30+ FPS und das sinkt dann von Jahr zu Jahr.
Wechselt wird i.d.r. wenns nahezu unspielbar wird.
Oder die Karte steigt wegen Defekt vorher aus. Werde wohl die R9 4XX und R9 5XX Serie überspringen und dann evtl. R9 6XX kaufen.
Ich kaufe i.d.r. immer in der 8. oder 9. Leistungsklasse also R9 X9X Karten.
Zu letzt R9 290 die dann durch die R9 390 wegen RMA ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Früher hab ich immer zu wenig Geld gehabt weil schnell hintereinander  bedeutend schnellere CPUs/GPUs erschienen sind. Heute habe ich (die  selbe Menge) Geld zum Aufrüsten immer übrig und es kommt einfach nix  gescheites. 

Nein im Ernst, bei der aktuellen Geschwindigkeit des Performancezuwachses hat man als jemand der das ernsthaft als Hobby hat und entsprechend monatlich dafür Geld beiseite legt ganz schöne Flaute. Da legste Schotter für ne richtig dicke CPU hin und bis im selben Segment ein Nachfolger da ist der die alte mal um 50-100% schlägt haste gefühlt 5-10 Jahre Ruhe.
Bei Grafikkarten ists noch nicht ganz so extrem (da zumindest jetzt beim Sprung auf 14/16nm doch ein ordentlicher Spung zu erwarten ist) aber auch hier haben wir wie lange schon 28nm? 5 Jahre?
Ich befürchte wenn man sich die hoffentlich irgendwann mal kaufbaren neuen dicken GPUs von AMD/NV zulegt wirds wieder Jahre dauern bis was ernsthaft schnelleres erscheint.

Normalerweise war ich immer abgeneigt so extrem viel geld für einzelne Hardware hinzulegen wie etwa 1000€ für nen 5960X oder 1000€ für ne TitanX - aber in zeiten wo man die Dinger 5 Jahre nutzen kann ohne dass was anderes bedeutend schneller ist kann ich mit der Abschreibung leben


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich bin wirklich gespannt darauf wie sich Arctic Islands im Vergleich zu Pascal in der Effizienz schlagen wird. Dies wird ja oft in die Waagschale wenn's um NV vs. AMD geht mit eingeworfen.


----------



## drebbin (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich hoffe das sich die Gerüchteküche relativ schnell verdichtet, da ich nächstes Jahr eine doppelanschaffung von GPU und monitor mit freesync plane.
Meine übertaktete 7950 ist seit 3jahren immer noch mehr als zufriedenstellend dabei und ich möchte sie ja auch noch gegen eine kleine Reinvestierung tauschen können bevor sie unnötig an Wert verliert.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die 7950 hat eher einen VRAM Schaden als dass die irgendwann mal an Wert verliert. Selbst für 110€ habe ich in letzter Zeit kaum welche gesehen  

B2T: Wird die "R9 480X" also eventuell ein Fury oder ein Hawaii Rebrand? 
Am untersten Ende wird man wahrscheinlich wieder aufgewärmte HD7770er und HD7730er finden, nur eine 25€ GPU mit 10Watt TDP fehlt noch als HD5450 Nachfolger, gibt es da schon Pläne?


----------



## Kashura (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

nächstes Jahr gibt es einen neuen Rechner mit sli/cf (zum Falten) und big tower. Anstatt den "alten" aufzurüsten möchte ich ihn als zweit PC behalten und einen komplett neuen machen. Ich denke so 2,5-3k kann ich locker machen und hoffe dann entweder 2 gute Arctic Islands oder Pascals zu verbauen. Da spielt dann das erste mal für mich auch der Stromverbrauch eine Rolle hehe


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Am untersten Ende wird man wahrscheinlich wieder aufgewärmte HD7770er und HD7730er finden, nur eine 25€ GPU mit 10Watt TDP fehlt noch als HD5450 Nachfolger, gibt es da schon Pläne?



Ob da überhaupt noch etwas kommt?? Alle aktuellen Desktop-CPUs haben ja eine iGPU und fürs Spielen sollte man was schnelleres nehmen. Die Leute, die einen Haswell-E o.ä. verbauen, nutzen sicher auch ne starke GPU.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich bin gespannt, was Greenland leistet. Hoffentlich wird das Frontend endlich leistungsstärker.


----------



## wagga (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Außer Desktop habe ich nichts mit der HD 4600 getestet.
War nur ein Funktionstest ob sie überhaupt geht.
Wollte sie mit WoW z.B. nicht überlasten.


----------



## Kashura (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



wagga schrieb:


> Außer Desktop habe ich nichts mit der HD 4600 getestet.
> War nur ein Funktionstest ob sie überhaupt geht.
> Wollte sie mit WoW z.B. nicht überlasten.


Falscher Thread?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> B2T: Wird die "R9 480X" also eventuell ein Fury oder ein Hawaii Rebrand?



Wäre gut möglich, wenn man sich das aktuelle Portfolio ansieht



> Am untersten Ende wird man wahrscheinlich wieder aufgewärmte HD7770er und HD7730er finden, nur eine 25€ GPU mit 10Watt TDP fehlt noch als HD5450 Nachfolger, gibt es da schon Pläne?



Vielleicht ist Pitcairn auch wieder mit von der Partie. Die 25€ GPU könnte ein Rebrand der R5 230 werden


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, was Greenland leistet. Hoffentlich wird das Frontend endlich leistungsstärker.



Bin ich auch gespannt. War ja bisher der Flaschenhals, insbesondere in FHD. Mit nem ausgebauten Frontend und HBM2 sollte man schon ne schön starke GPU schaffen. 
Dann sollten die vielen Shader auch effektiv genutzt werden können. Bis dahin sind ja auch die ersten DX12 Spiele fertig, dann sollte auch der Flaschenhals im Dx11-Treiber wegfallen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also ich bin auch gespannt auf die nächsten Karten.
Möchte vor allem deutlich *mehr Leistung *im Vergleich zu meiner aktuellen R9 290 ...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Das hätte schon Hawaii zum verdienten König gemacht. Aber der Preis wäre auch gestiegen.


----------



## wagga (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sockel 2011 -v3 hat doch gar keine IGPU.
Die müssen eine GPU verbauen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



wagga schrieb:


> Sockel 2011 -v3 hat doch gar keine IGPU.
> Die müssen eine GPU verbauen.



Wer nen Haswell-E o.ä. verbaut, packt auch ne dicke GPU rein bzw. gleich 2 oder 3.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sapphire bringt Neue Fury auf Nitro Basis!

Hier das Bild:
Bild: sapphirefurynitro11r0l.jpg - abload.de

Denke so schnell wie viele erhoffen wird Pascal und ebenso Artic Island nicht werden
Die üblichen 20 bis 30% werden es schlussendlich werden und dafür 650 - 750 Euro!


----------



## drebbin (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Solange ich in meinem bereits festgelegten Lieblingsspiel 2016 ordentlich zocken kann darf nächstes Jahr der Geldbeutel ruhig mal leiden^^


----------



## Atent123 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sapphire bringt Neue Fury auf Nitro Basis!
> 
> Hier das Bild:
> Bild: sapphirefurynitro11r0l.jpg - abload.de
> ...



Was meinst du mit "die üblichen 20-30%" selbst bei dem halben Generationswechsel von 28nm Kepler zu 28nm Maxwell waren 40% drin.
Da werden bei einem Wechsel von 28nm GCN 1.2 zu 14nm GCN 2.0 vermutlich sehr viel mehr drin sein.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Gehe auch von mehr aus. Wobei eben die großen Chips erst später erscheinen und dafür die Midrage-Chips zum Vollpreis verkauft werden, wie man es bei Kepler hatte.


----------



## drebbin (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Für uns von Nachteil, aber jedes vernünftige Unternehmen handelt so.
AMD kommt ohne Kohle auch nicht ewig aus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD ohne Rebrands 2016?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Neben GlobalFoundries wird auch Samsung ab 2016 CPU´s und GPU´s für AMD fertigen. Das lässt darauf hoffen, dass es keinen Paperlaunch gibt, sondern die Karten direkt verfügbar sein werden


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

XBOX One Slim mit Polaris GPU?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ein paar offizielle Infos:
AMD official introduces 14nm Polaris architecture


----------



## groundcontrol (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

sehr Interessant,  nur hätte ich mir beim Power consumption vergleich gegen Geforce nicht 1080p sondern 4k gewünscht, gerade da ist AMD doch gut aufgestellt.  der rest sieht auch ein wenig nach cherry picking aus.

aber trotzdem sehr spannend...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> XBOX One Slim mit Polaris GPU?


Ich denke mal, dass es sich um eine neue Revision handelt. Wahrscheinlich mit Rebrand der GPU, die dann zur Polaris-Familie gehört.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein paar offizielle Infos:
> AMD official introduces 14nm Polaris architecture


Ich bin sehr gespannt was die Verfügbar angeht. Ich hoffe, die Grenn-Island liegt bei 499$ UVP.

Vielleicht gibts Werksverkauf bei GF in Dresden.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Da wollte ich sowieso schon immer mal hin, ist ja nicht so weit aus dem Ruhrpott 

Polaris wird anscheinend wohl ein Einsteigerchip wie die gute alte HD7770. Am Anfang gut und günstig, aber auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich freu mich schon richtig auf die neuen GPU's würde auch eher AMD als Nvidia vorziehen besonders mit der Kunderverarsche die die gemacht haben. Ich will bis Ende Juli ne Graka für um die 700 Euro die 50% auf ne 980ti legt und schön übertaktbar ist. Und soll natürlich die Nvidia's im P/L schlagen. Mehr Leistung wäre natürlich besser  und bis Juli dann will ich mein Pc dann bauen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Polaris wird anscheinend wohl ein Einsteigerchip wie die gute alte HD7770. Am Anfang gut und günstig, aber auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.



Echt? Ich dachte die haben die Architektur so genannt



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon richtig auf die neuen GPU's würde auch eher AMD als Nvidia vorziehen besonders mit der Kunderverarsche die die gemacht haben. Ich will bis Ende Juli ne Graka für um die 700 Euro die 50% auf ne 980ti legt und schön übertaktbar ist. Und soll natürlich die Nvidia's im P/L schlagen. Mehr Leistung wäre natürlich besser  und bis Juli dann will ich mein Pc dann bauen



Wenn die Gerüchte halbwegs stimmen, könnte es so eine Karte wirklich geben. Zumindest was die Mehrleistung zur 980Ti angeht


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Echt? Ich dachte die haben die Architektur so genannt





Was hab ich denn neues gesagt? Definierst du Einsteigerchips als bessere IGP oder hab ich gerade ein falsches Bild von Polaris?


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was hab ich denn neues gesagt? Definierst du Einsteigerchips als bessere IGP oder hab ich gerade ein falsches Bild von Polaris?



Ne er bezieht sich auf die Karte die sie in dem Youtube Video gezeigt haben war ja ne Mobile Gpu (Was ich auch interresant finde) gegen die 950 und daher einsteiger Cpu

Denkt ihr dass bis Juli noch der Big Chip kommt ? sonst weiß ich nicht was ich dann machen soll wegen meinen Grafikanforderungen hab ja noch ne 6870 rumliegen für den 4 k hat die aber nen bisschen wenig Leistung


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was hab ich denn neues gesagt? Definierst du Einsteigerchips als bessere IGP oder hab ich gerade ein falsches Bild von Polaris?



Das war ein Missverständnis, hatte das Video nicht gesehen. 



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Denkt ihr dass bis Juli noch der Big Chip kommt ?



Wenn Samsung und GloFo schnell genug liefern können, dann ist das gut möglich. Allerdings stellt sich dann die Frage, obs direkt zum Start nur Referenzdisigns oder auch schon Customdesigns geben wird


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das war ein Missverständnis, hatte das Video nicht gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn Samsung und GloFo schnell genug liefern können, dann ist das gut möglich. Allerdings stellt sich dann die Frage, obs direkt zum Start nur Referenzdisigns oder auch schon Customdesigns geben wird



Naja da soll dann sowieso ne Full-Cover Wakü drauf und dann für diverse Spiele dann noch schön Voltage und Takt drauf bei UHD


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Denkt ihr wird mit der nächsten GPU-Generation 4K möglich sein?
Ich meine 4K und alle Regler auf Anschlag 
Ohne MSAA versteht sich


----------



## Kashura (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

schwierig zu sagen. 4k jetzt ist ja auch nicht gleich 4k von morgen.

edit: bissl dumm ausgedrückt. games die 3 jahre alt sind gehen vllt jetzt schon mit deinem anforderungsprofil. was die neuen games brauchen weiß man ja nit


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Kommt auf deine Anforderungen drauf an.
Aber prinzipiell schon. Ich fahre mit meiner R9 290X in BF4 MP auch Ultra @4K, in _für mich_ spielbaren FPS.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kommt auf deine Anforderungen drauf an.
> Aber prinzipiell schon. Ich fahre mit meiner R9 290X in BF4 MP auch Ultra @4K, in _für mich_ spielbaren FPS.



 von wie viel FPS sprechen wir da?


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Denkt ihr wird mit der nächsten GPU-Generation 4K möglich sein?
> Ich meine 4K und alle Regler auf Anschlag
> Ohne MSAA versteht sich



Hoff ich doch sonst wird halt noch die Taktpeitsche angelegt sieht man ja in der letzten Print so ne Matrix nochmal +50% Fps dass dann mit den neuen


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Denkt ihr wird mit der nächsten GPU-Generation 4K möglich sein?
> Ich meine 4K und alle Regler auf Anschlag
> Ohne MSAA versteht sich



Hoff ich doch sonst wird halt noch die Taktpeitsche angelegt sieht man ja in der letzten Print so ne Matrix nochmal +50% Fps dass dann mit den neuen  da sollte +60 Fps in UHD drin sein


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> von wie viel FPS sprechen wir da?


Im Groben zwischen 30-80 FPS. Im Mittel zwischen 50-60 FPS.
64 Spieler, 60Hz-Server versteht sich.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD zeigt Polaris auf der CES

Bei einer Demo von Star Wars: Battlefront trat dabei eine GTX 950 gegen eine nicht näher benannte GCN2.0 Karte (GDDR5/GDDR5X) an. Der Verbrauch lag bei gleichem System, gleichen Einstellungen und 60FPS deutlich unter der GTX 950 (152 zu 85 Watt). Das macht Hoffnung auf sehr effiziente Karten

GlobalFoundries gab inzwischen bekannt, Low-Power sowie Mobile-GPUs in 14nm für AMD zu fertigen. Das bedeutet wohl, dass die High End Modelle in 16nm FF/FF+ bei TSMC gefertigt werden


----------



## Thaiminater (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> AMD zeigt Polaris auf der CES
> 
> Bei einer Demo von Star Wars: Battlefront trat dabei eine GTX 950 gegen eine nicht näher benannte GCN2.0 Karte (GDDR5/GDDR5X) an. Der Verbrauch lag bei gleichem System, gleichen Einstellungen und 60FPS deutlich unter der GTX 950 (152 zu 85 Watt). Das macht Hoffnung auf sehr effiziente Karten
> 
> GlobalFoundries gab inzwischen bekannt, Low-Power sowie Mobile-GPUs in 14nm für AMD zu fertigen. Das bedeutet wohl, dass die High End Modelle in 16nm FF/FF+ bei TSMC gefertigt werden



Hies es bisher nicht dass Samsung und GlobalFoundries machen dass was macht dann Samsung?


----------



## DaHell63 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> AMD zeigt Polaris auf der CES
> 
> Bei einer Demo von Star Wars: Battlefront trat dabei eine GTX 950 gegen eine nicht näher benannte GCN2.0 Karte (GDDR5/GDDR5X) an. Der Verbrauch lag bei gleichem System, gleichen Einstellungen und 60FPS deutlich unter der GTX 950 (152 zu 85 Watt). Das macht Hoffnung auf sehr effiziente Karten
> 
> GlobalFoundries gab inzwischen bekannt, Low-Power sowie Mobile-GPUs in 14nm für AMD zu fertigen. Das bedeutet wohl, dass die High End Modelle in 16nm FF/FF+ bei TSMC gefertigt werden



Ein AMD Test wie er leibt und lebt.
Für was sollen die 85Watt stehen . Gesamtsystem oder Grafikkarte?
Für das Gesamtsystem .....unmöglich. Ein 4790K hat eine TDP von 88 Watt  und da die CPU durch das Streaming gut ausgelastet wird rechnen wir mal mit 60 Watt.
Laut PCGH kommt durch das Streaming sogar ein i7 6700K @4.5Ghz teilweise ins schwitzen
Was soll dann die Gpu noch brauchen ....20-30Watt?
Und wenn die 85 Watt auf die GPU bezogen sind ist es auch nicht die Welt , eine GTX 950 braucht ca 90 Watt und keine 152.

Für mich ein geschönter AMD Test.
Sollte es wieder Erwarten der Wahrheit entsprechen , dann verneige ich mich vor AMD


----------



## Thaiminater (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ein AMD Test wie er leibt und lebt.
> Für was sollen die 85Watt stehen . Gesamtsystem oder Grafikkarte?
> Für das Gesamtsystem .....unmöglich. Ein 4790K hat eine TDP von 88 Watt  und da die CPU durch das Streaming gut ausgelastet wird rechnen wir mal mit 60 Watt.
> Laut PCGH kommt durch das Streaming sogar ein i7 6700K @4.5Ghz teilweise ins schwitzen
> ...



Ist das ganze System steht am Ende vom offizellen Youtube Video der I7 wurde undervoltet und braucht um einiges weniger SwBf ist da auch nicht der Stresstest


----------



## Atent123 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ein AMD Test wie er leibt und lebt.
> Für was sollen die 85Watt stehen . Gesamtsystem oder Grafikkarte?
> Für das Gesamtsystem .....unmöglich. Ein 4790K hat eine TDP von 88 Watt  und da die CPU durch das Streaming gut ausgelastet wird rechnen wir mal mit 60 Watt.
> Laut PCGH kommt durch das Streaming sogar ein i7 6700K @4.5Ghz teilweise ins schwitzen
> ...



Man kann das ganze auch ohne Probleme von einem Dritten Rechner per capture card streamen lassen dann verbraucht das 4790k System auch nur noch seine 50 Watt.
Vielleicht ist ja auch der dx11 CPU overhead schuld das die CPU bei AMD weniger frisst.
Alles natürlich reine Spekulation.
Ich denke es ist genau wie die 40% Angabe bei Zen eine wenigsagende phrase die die Aktionäre beruhigen soll.


----------



## DaHell63 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ist das ganze System steht am Ende vom offizellen Youtube Video der I7 wurde undervoltet und braucht um einiges weniger SwBf ist da auch nicht der Stresstest



Ändert aber nichts an der Gesamtsituation. Das NVIDIA Sys braucht 152Watt , abzüglich der ca 90 Watt der GTX 950 bleiben noch ca 60 Watt für die CPU , Mainboard , Festplatte usw.
Wenn man nun die 60 Watt bei dem Sys mit der AMD Karte abzieht bleiben noch unglaubliche 25 Watt übrig .

Leider hat mich die Vergangenheit gelehrt , dass ich derartigen Ankündigungen/Tests seitens AMD keinen Glauben mehr schenken kann.

Wie oft wurde Intel/NVIDIA in der Vergangenheit plattgewalzt und vernichtet.
Doch jedes mal nach einer glorreichen Ankündigung kam nach erscheinen des Produkts die Ernüchterung.
Und anstatt lange Balken gabs dann lange Gesichter.

Vielleicht überrascht AMD uns ja alle , aber bevor AMD nicht liefert werde ich sehr skeptisch bleiben


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hies es bisher nicht dass Samsung und GlobalFoundries machen dass was macht dann Samsung?



Samsung und GloFo nutzen den selben Prozess, also werden bei Samsung wahrscheinlich auch nur Low-Power und Mobile-GPUs vom Band laufen



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Für mich ein geschönter AMD Test.



Von geschönt würde ich da jetzt nicht sprechen, der Test zeigt halt den Idealfall. In der Praxis wird die Differenz wahrscheinlich etwas geringer ausfallen


----------



## Rotavapor (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Finde es schonmal echt gut was AMD zur Zeit an PR macht. Bin gespannt auf Polaris und Zen. Wollte dieses Jahr sowieso upgraden.


----------



## Thaiminater (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Samsung und GloFo nutzen den selben Prozess, also werden bei Samsung wahrscheinlich auch nur Low-Power und Mobile-GPUs vom Band laufen
> 
> 
> 
> Von geschönt würde ich da jetzt nicht sprechen, der Test zeigt halt den Idealfall. In der Praxis wird die Differenz wahrscheinlich etwas geringer ausfallen



Ah okay ich dachte Amd hat dann noch den 14 nm Vorteil? in der High End Klasse


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Vermutlich ist der 14nm LPP Prozess sehr sparsam, aber die Yieldraten bei größeren Chips sind zu gering. Gleichzeitig wird der 16nm FF/FF+ Prozess wohl bei größeren Chips höhere Yieldraten erzielen, möglicherweise aber nicht ganz so sparsam sein (?). Ist natürlich nur ne Vermutung


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Vor 7 Jahren (als ich noch Wii gespielt habe^^) gab es doch auch 55 und 65nm Fertigung. 
Habt ihr da Kenntnisse drüber und meint ihr, man kann daraus Rückschlüsse ziehen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Auch wenn der 55nm Prozess den GT200 trotz höherem Takt sparsamer machte, denke Ich nicht dass man daraus wirklich Rückschlüsse ziehen kann, siehe Apple A9


----------



## Thaiminater (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mir wäre das sowieso latte wie viel Strom das kostet nur wenn es um einiges schneller wird und man es noch schön takten kann. Da ich sowieso keine eigene Stromrechnung zahl und in der Uni Stromflatrates gibt


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Kann ich schon verstehen das dir die Effizienz bei deinem Szenario nicht so wichtig ist. Aber leider hat sich für viele gerade dieses Merkmal zu einem wichtigem Punkt im Portfolio von Grafikkarten entwickelt. Aber zum Glück zeigen ja die neuesten Videos von Polaris Gesamtsysteme unter Last beim Gaming mit unter 90 Watt. Also wird das "Argument" für Nvidia dann bald hoffentlich weg fallen.


----------



## eQliza (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Interessant ob die Leute  die beim GPU Kauf auf die Effizienz achten dieses auch im ganzen Haushalt so anwenden, sowohl beim Kauf der Geräte als auch der Anwendung dieser oder auch mal den TV nicht mitlaufen lassen falls mal keiner schaut und solche "Angewohnheiten", ich denke die Quote ist da seeehr gering, sprich kaum einer wird das so streng handhaben, ist so ein bisschen wie mit den "Neu-Bio-Ökö's", da wird auch das eine umgesetzt und anderswo gar nicht aufgepasst.

Solange eine GPU kein Stromfresser ist und sich einigermaßen modern in dem Bereich verhält ist es MIR egal, die Leistung soll endlich mal einen größeren Sprung machen!


----------



## drebbin (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich denke in erster Linie geht es bei der Favorisieren von effizienten Chips nicht um die Stromkosten. Es wird um die (im Vergleich von identischer Leistung bei höherer Leistungsaufnahme) einfachere Kühlung bzw genauer gesagt die Möglichkeit auf leisere Kühlung bei gleicher Leistung.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist der 14nm LPP Prozess sehr sparsam, aber die Yieldraten bei größeren Chips sind zu gering. Gleichzeitig wird der 16nm FF/FF+ Prozess wohl bei größeren Chips höhere Yieldraten erzielen, möglicherweise aber nicht ganz so sparsam sein (?). Ist natürlich nur ne Vermutung



Kann natürlich auch sein das die kleineren Chips von glofo und die größeren von Samsung kommen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Confirms GlobalFoundries Will Make Polaris GPUs | Digital Trends

Scheint dass Samsung übernimmt, wenn bei GloFo Probleme auftreten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Bestätigt: Polaris noch vor September


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Der Geldbeutel zittert vor überzeugenden Benchmarks


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bulgarien oder Polarstern?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

HBM2.0 & GDDR5 für Polaris bestätigt

War an sich schon klar, interessant ist allerdings diese Aussage von Robert Hallock




			
				Robert Hallock schrieb:
			
		

> “We have the flexibility to use HBM or GDDR5 as costs require. Certain market segments are cost sensitive, GDDR5 can be used there. Higher-end market segments where more cost can be afforded, HBM is viable as well.”




Möglicherweise sehen wir Karten mit HBM Speicher um die 250-300€


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Polaris mit Preisen in Importdatenbank Zauba gesichtet, Importpreis liegt zwischen 420 (abgespeckter Polaris 11) und 560€ (vermutlich der Vollausbau)


----------



## Kiryu (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Liest sich ja ganz gut, im als Quelle verlinkten Artikel orakelt man, dass AMD in 2016 nur den Vollausbau und die Einsteigerklasse auf den Markt bringt und das Segment dazwischen bis 2017 mit Fiji abdecken möchte.

Wenn das stimmt und die Preise für den großen Chip bei etwa 600€ liegen kann ich meine 280x im 3 bzw. 4ten Quartal endlich in den Ruhestand schicken 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Kiryu schrieb:


> Liest sich ja ganz gut, im als Quelle verlinkten Artikel orakelt man, dass AMD in 2016 nur den Vollausbau und die Einsteigerklasse auf den Markt bringt und das Segment dazwischen bis 2017 mit Fiji abdecken möchte.



Würde sich mit den Gerüchten über R9 Fury´s mit HBM2 decken. Zum richtigen Preis könnte man da durchaus schwach werden


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mir wäre da zu wenig Taktpotenzial. 
Meine nächste Grafikkarte sollte wieder mindestens 15-20% auf den Referenztakt bringen, sonst hole ich 2 390er


----------



## xfire89x (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

560€ für den vollausbau ? das wäre echt zu schön um wahr zu sein. wird aber bestimmt mehr werden... aber solange leistung stimmt passt es. aufgerüstet wird so oder so. die finger jucken will was neues


----------



## drebbin (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Niedrige Preise freuen den Geldbeutel, soweit okay.
Aber ich hoffe das jeder hier so klug ist und sich nicht unnötig Hoffnung macht. Solange niemand was ansatzweise handfestes vorstellen kann was die Leistung angeht bringt der preis absolut nichts...


----------



## Thaiminater (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mir ist reallativ schnuppe wie viel die kostet wenn sie einfach genug Leistung für 4k@120hz bringt dann muss nur noch der Monitor kommen dann ist man gerüstet für nen paar Jahre


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mit 4K @120Hz solltest du nicht rechnen


----------



## Thaiminater (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Mit 4K @120Hz solltest du nicht rechnen



Wieso? mit DP1.3 geht dass doch


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Dann werden wahrscheinlich 2 HighEnd Karten benötigt, sollte aber immerhin in den meisten Spielen machbar sein.


----------



## Thaiminater (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Dann werden wahrscheinlich 2 HighEnd Karten benötigt, sollte aber immerhin in den meisten Spielen machbar sein.



Naja in Csgo geht es locker und BF 5 muss man Grafik runterstellen der Rest ist mir dann auch relativ schnuppe


----------



## Xapier (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



xfire89x schrieb:


> 560€ für den vollausbau ? das wäre echt zu schön um wahr zu sein. wird aber bestimmt mehr werden... aber solange leistung stimmt passt es. aufgerüstet wird so oder so. die finger jucken will was neues




Ich weiß nicht wie ihr auf diese Preise kommt. Die indischen Rupien umgerechnet? Gibt es dort eine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer? 

Grundsätzlich würde ich immer noch mindestens 19% drauf rechnen. 

Unter 700€ für das Topmodell wird da gar nix gehen. Die Verfügbarkeit wird ihre übrigen Blüten treiben. Kennt man ja aus den vergangenen Jahren.


----------



## Xapier (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bloß weil die Schnittstelle von DP 1.3 dafür spezifiziert ist, heißt es nicht, dass GPUs in naher Zukunft die benötigte Rohleistung mit sich bringen. AMD spricht ausdrücklich von mehr Leistung pro Watt ( auch im mobilen Kontext). Dies ist für mich ein Indiz, das die Karten gar nicht viel schneller werden, sondern viel weniger verbrauchen. Gott sei Dank. Die Fresser der R200 Generation braucht heute wirklich kein Mensch mehr (von ein paar verwirrten Wohnheim Bewohnern mal abgesehen).


----------



## Thaiminater (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Xapier schrieb:


> Bloß weil die Schnittstelle von DP 1.3 dafür spezifiziert ist, heißt es nicht, dass GPUs in naher Zukunft die benötigte Rohleistung mit sich bringen. AMD spricht ausdrücklich von mehr Leistung pro Watt ( auch im mobilen Kontext). Dies ist für mich ein Indiz, das die Karten gar nicht viel schneller werden, sondern viel weniger verbrauchen. Gott sei Dank. Die Fresser der R200 Generation braucht heute wirklich kein Mensch mehr (von ein paar verwirrten Wohnheim Bewohnern mal abgesehen).



Also sehr viel unterschied macht dass nicht ob die Karte jetzt 100-200 Watt mehr frisst würde dann eher auf die mit mehr Leistung was bringt mir dass meine Karte nur 200 Watt frisst aber ich kann meinen 1000 Euro 4k Monitor nicht mit 120 Fps betreiben außerdem wenn man nicht gerade auf Max Detail geht geht dass sicher in einigen Titeln


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Specs einer High End Exascale APU mit Polaris GPU Geleakt



Spoiler




16 ZEN x86 Core, 6-wide
64 KB L0 Cache (4KB per core)
1 MB L1 D-Cache (64KB per core)
1 MB L1 I-Cache (64 KB per core)
8 MB L2 Cache (512 KB per core)
No L3 Cache
288-bit CPU Memory Controller (4×72-bit, 64-bit + 8-bit ECC)
102.4 GB/s via DDR4-3200 (ECC Off)
85.3 GB/s via DDR4-2666 (ECC On)
102.4 GB/s between CPU and GPU via GMI
~2000-core Polaris GPU
2048-bit GPU Memory Controller
8 GB HBM2 SGRAM Memory (2 chips at 4GB)
512 GB/s GPU Bandwidth


----------



## Thaiminater (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Specs einer High End Exascale APU mit Polaris GPU Geleakt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das gut?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ist das gut?



Meinst du von der Leistung her oder was anderes?


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Meinst du von der Leistung her oder was anderes?



Ja von der Leistung und halt generell


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Rein von der Leistung her ist das natürlich ein Monster, sofern man es nicht vergeigt (Zu enges Powertarget, Temperaturprobleme, ZEN Kerne mit zu wenig Power etc)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Polaris GPU von RRA zertifiziert - Baldiger Launch?


----------



## PrivateCeralion (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Polaris GPU von RRA zertifiziert - Baldiger Launch?



Danke für den Link!  
Wäre echt toll, wenn Polaris bald erscheinen würde.


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Polaris GPU von RRA zertifiziert - Baldiger Launch?



Hoffentlich wäre dann nen Big Chip bis Juli realistisch oder haut Amd wie Nvidia auch erst später raus


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Realistisch ist, dass es noch mindestens ein Jahr dauert bis Chips in der Größenordnung 500 mm^2 halbwegs wirtschaftlich in Masse produziert werden können. 

Bei 28nm kamen zuerst Chips im Bereich bis rund 200 mm^2 (Jan.-März 2012) und etwa 9 Monate später (Dez. 2012) erst ein Chip mit 365 mm^2.
Der erste Chip mit über 400 mm^2 kam nochmal erst fast ein Jahr später (Okt. 2013).

Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach werden wir keine großen Chips sehen im Jahre 2016 - es sei denn den großen Pascal im HPC-Bereich für Tausende von Euro als Profikarte (weil NV hier immer noch mit Kepler rumeiert da Maxwell in dem Bereich extrem schlecht performt).


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich denke der Big Polaris wird später kommen. Zu Anfang wirds vermutlich nur Ober- und Mittelklasse geben, ebenso wie Rebrands


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ich denke der Big Polaris wird später kommen. Zu Anfang wirds vermutlich nur Ober- und Mittelklasse geben, ebenso wie Rebrands. Zu hoffen ist auch, dass nicht wie von wccftech vermutet, Baffin XT die Oberklasse bildet



Hauptsache dass es vielleistung bringt und da mein ich +30% 980ti


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die großen Chips sollten eher in der Kategorie +50 bis +100% spielen - aber wie gesagt nächstes Jahr.
Die Karten die jetzt kommen mit den kleinen Chips werden grob die leistung aktueller High-End Karten erreichen - nur mit halbem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die großen Chips sollten eher in der Kategorie +50 bis +100% spielen - aber wie gesagt nächstes Jahr.
> Die Karten die jetzt kommen mit den kleinen Chips werden grob die leistung aktueller High-End Karten erreichen - nur mit halbem Stromverbrauch.



Naja laut der Erklärung kann man ja dann mehr Watt in Oc stecken der Stromverbrauch is mir schnuppe aber ich brauch halt im Juli ne neue Graka und wenn ich dann gleich 4k mit Zocken kann wäre auch schön


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hauptsache dass es vielleistung bringt und da mein ich +30% 980ti



Das könnte anfangs knapp werden, sollten sich die Gerüchte als wahr herausstellen, dass Baffin XT vorerst die schnellste GPU wird


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Naja laut der Erklärung kann man ja dann mehr Watt in Oc stecken



Natürlich kann man das - es gibt aber Grenzen (du kannst eine GPU egal bei welchem Verbrauch auch nicht einfach doppelt so hoch takten genauso wie du deinen Automotor nicht so einfach mit 4000 UPM mehr drehen lassen kannst... auch wenn dir der Spritverbrauch egal ist) - und diese Grenzen kennt niemand. Wenn Polaris dahingehend so beschaffen ist wie Fury kannste 100 MHz drauflegen wenn du Glück hast und das wars. Bei Maxwell gings zwar besser aber bei rund 1500 MHz haben die Chips auch ein Limit das du ohne höhere Gewalt nicht überschreiten kannst.

Es wäre bei einem derart neuen/jungen Prozess auch nicht besonders logisch, von massenhaft OC-Reserven auszugehen.


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das - es gibt aber Grenzen (du kannst eine GPU egal bei welchem Verbrauch auch nicht einfach doppelt so hoch takten genauso wie du deinen Automotor nicht so einfach mit 4000 UPM mehr drehen lassen kannst... auch wenn dir der Spritverbrauch egal ist) - und diese Grenzen kennt niemand. Wenn Polaris dahingehend so beschaffen ist wie Fury kannste 100 MHz drauflegen wenn du Glück hast und das wars. Bei Maxwell gings zwar besser aber bei rund 1500 MHz haben die Chips auch ein Limit das du ohne höhere Gewalt nicht überschreiten kannst.
> 
> Es wäre bei einem derart neuen/jungen Prozess auch nicht besonders logisch, von massenhaft OC-Reserven auszugehen.



Naja abwarten und Tee trinken wollte halt im Sommer auf 4k spielen oder WQHD mit 144hz und da hatte ich gehofft das krieg ich gut durch die neue Generation hin


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

So langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass die R9 290X die neue HD7970 wird. 

Ich hoffe 2017 kommt was ordentliches.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Dafür hat sie aber ein bisschen zu wenig OC-Potenzial, VRAM und ist (ok, bisher nicht) einfach nicht so ein kultiges Urgestein. 

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mit Tahiti persönlich mehr verbinde als mit meiner Matrix, die nur gequält wird 


Wo wir gerade von der 7970 reden. Der neue Fertigungsprozess hatte einige Murks-Chips aber auch viele sehr gute Exemplare. Zudem war ja noch viel durch ein Spannungspolster rauszuholen. 
Ich habe ja Hoffnung, dass die nächste Gen ähnlich wird.
Erstmal kommt aber der Unterbau, siehe Pseudos Post


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Q&A/AMA am 03.03.16 ab 17 Uhr im AMD Subreddid


----------



## Thaiminater (2. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Q&A/AMA am 03.03.16 ab 17 Uhr im AMD Subreddid



Uh hoffe da gibts nen paar Ankündigungen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Davon kann man ausgehen


----------



## Thaiminater (2. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Davon kann man ausgehen



Deswegen hab ich's ja geschrieben


----------



## Thaiminater (12. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Am 14 soll es wohl neue Info's geben AMD To Give Sneak Peak Of Polaris On March 14 At Capsaicin Press Event


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hoffen wir´s, das AMA war ja eher ne Enttäuschung


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Polaris 10 so schnell wie Hawaii?


----------



## Thaiminater (14. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

OMG AMD launches Radeon Pro Duo | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Hemisfear666 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

hm.. der stream ist vorbei. ein bisschen hitman @polaris10 gezeigt. sonst nur VR. that's it?


----------



## xfire89x (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Was wurde denn erwartet, das die mit technischen Daten usw. raus Rücken?  Träumen darf man aber man sollte auch realistisch bleiben. Ich fands ok. Haben bissel was an Infos raus gehauen, Aufmerksamkeit auf sich bezogen und das wollten die denke ich mal. Die nächsten Monate bleiben also weiterhin spannend. Bin echt gespannt ob es überhaupt ne polaris Version mit HBM geben wird. Wahrscheinlich alles gddr5(x)?...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> OMG AMD launches Radeon Pro Duo | VideoCardz.com



Nur ein 120er um 2 Fiji XT kühl zu halten find ich arg wenig



xfire89x schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt ob es überhaupt ne polaris Version mit HBM geben wird. Wahrscheinlich alles gddr5(x)?...



Mit Sicherheit wirds ne Polaris GPU mit HBM geben, GDDR5(X) auf allen Karten ist mMn unlogisch


----------



## CL90 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ja aber was is mit dem HBM?
Auf den Folien Steht überall das Polaris nur HBM1 bekommt. Bedeutet das jetzt nur 4GB Vram?


----------



## xfire89x (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



CL90 schrieb:


> Ja aber was is mit dem HBM?
> Auf den Folien Steht überall das Polaris nur HBM1 bekommt. Bedeutet das jetzt nur 4GB Vram?


Deswegen ja auch die Frage. 4 GB wären etwas zu wenig für den größeren Chip bzw. ob es sich wirtschaftlich überhaupt lohnt ist dann die frage. HBM ist ja teurer. Und der ganz große Chip soll ja erst Anfang 2017 kommen. Alles etwas undurchschaubar das ganze.


----------



## Grozz (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Der Preis ist für mich total überzogen. Für das Geld kriegt man 2x 980ti und die sind vermutlich auch kühler. 
Wie will man denn 525Watt mit nem 140mm Radiator Kühlen? Permanent auf 12v und 2000RPM? o.O


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ja der Preis ist tatsächlich viel zu hoch angesetzt, für 1500$ wird das Ding zum Ladenhüter. 525 Watt wird das Ding @stock sicher nicht ziehn, eher so ~350, wie ein R9 NANO CF


----------



## Hemisfear666 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Für die breite masse ist diese karte eh uninteressant. 
Ebenso wie VR. Sry, gary the gull.

Bezüglich Polaris Radeon 400 gibts noch kein genaues Datum.

Radeon Pro Duo TDP 350W*
AMD talks Radeon Pro Duo and Polaris architecture | VideoCardz.com*


----------



## Atent123 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Grozz schrieb:


> Der Preis ist für mich total überzogen. Für das Geld kriegt man 2x 980ti und die sind vermutlich auch kühler.
> Wie will man denn 525Watt mit nem 140mm Radiator Kühlen? Permanent auf 12v und 2000RPM? o.O



Wie kommst du auf 525 Watt ?
Das sind 2 mal  175 Watt.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Dafür sind die Stromanschlüsse ausgelegt.


----------



## Jolly91 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Man bekommt auch 200W durch die Stromanschlüsse. 175W * 20% sind 218,75W. Das mal 2 sind 437,5W. Durch den PCI-E Slot nimmt die Karte dann die restlichen 70W und schon hat man 507,5W. Die restlichen müssen halt irgendwie anders kommen.


----------



## DaHell63 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Soviel ich sehe sind 525W mit 3x150W und einmal 75W PCI-E doch möglich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ob die Karte soviel braucht ist was anderes


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bitte bedenkt, dass die offiziellen Wattzahlen die durch die PCIe-Stecker dürfen nicht unbedingt was mit den realen zu tun haben müssen oder gar was möglich ist. 
Es ist genauso möglich durch 3x8-pol nur 50W zu schieben als auch durch einen einzigen 8-pol 400W zu drücken. Schon bei der R9 295 hat AMD durch einen einzelnen 8-pol unter Vollast gemessen über 270W gedrückt wo 150 erlaubt sind. 

Aus Art und Anzahl der Anschlüsse auf realen Verbrauch zu schließen ist daher sehr... gewagt^^


----------



## Atent123 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bitte bedenkt, dass die offiziellen Wattzahlen die durch die PCIe-Stecker dürfen nicht unbedingt was mit den realen zu tun haben müssen oder gar was möglich ist.
> Es ist genauso möglich durch 3x8-pol nur 50W zu schieben als auch durch einen einzigen 8-pol 400W zu drücken. Schon bei der R9 295 hat AMD durch einen einzelnen 8-pol unter Vollast gemessen über 270W gedrückt wo 150 erlaubt sind.



Wieso wurden 270 Watt durch einen Stecker geschickt ?
Da muss der andere ja quasie unbenutzt gewesen sein.
Die 295x hat eine Maximale Leistungsaufnahme von 450 Watt mehr kann sie Technisch laut AMD gar nicht aufnehmen und würde bei mehr Abschalten.
Beim Spielen wurden von Thomshardware 430 Watt gemessen im Benchmark 450.
Also 430 minus der 75 Watt von dem PCI-E Slotsind 355 Watt und die geteilt durch 2 sind 177 Watt. 
Wen mann dann noch bedenkt das es in der ATX Spezifikation 3 Kabelnormen gibt von denen die größte wie sie zum Beispiel beim Dark Power Pro 10 benutzt wird etwa 3 mal so dick (isolierung nicht mitgerechnet) wie die kleinste ist sind auch 27 Watt mehr pro Kabel kein Beinbruch bei einem vernünftigem Netzteil.


----------



## DaHell63 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Dann warte ich  lieber auf die ersten Tests , bevor ich mir vor lauter Spekulatius noch den Magen verderbe


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Wieso wurden 270 Watt durch einen Stecker geschickt ?
> Da muss der andere ja quasie unbenutzt gewesen sein..


Wer hat behauptet, dass die Anschlüsse gleichmäßig belastet sein müssen? 
Das sind sie so gut wie nie, bei keiner Karte.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Also 430 minus der 75 Watt von dem PCI-E Slot...


Der PCIe-Slot selbst wird nur im Notfall wirklich für dioe Stromaufnahme genutzt, also bei Karten die keine PCIe-Anschlüsse haben - man muss das Mainboard ja nicht unnötig belasten (bei mehr als einer Karte kann das gar zu Problemen führen weswegen sehr teure Boards zusätzlich Stromanschlüsse für die Slots haben...). Da laufen in der Regel nur ne handvoll Watt.

Die 270W die ich erwähnt habe stammen aus der PCGH-Messung bei einer 295er Karte, durchs erste 8-Pol Kabel flossen da stolze 23,5 Ampere was bei etwas unter 12V über 270W entspricht.

Aus dem Test:


			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anmerkung noch  zur Leistungsaufnahme. Nach unseren Messungen werden einzelne  12-Volt-Schienen selbst ohne OC oder Erhöhung des Power Targets mit dem  Rekordwert von knapp 23,5 Ampere belastet - bei der verbleibenden  Restspannung unseres Test-Netzteils von 11,58 Volt sind das über 271  Watt. Unsere diesbezügliche Nachfrage hin kommentierte AMD wie folgt.  Die R9 295 X2 sei ein Produkt, welches mit extremer Vorsicht zu  behandeln sei und welches nicht dazu entworfen wurde, mit jedem Netzteil  zusammen zu arbeiten. Um die schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt  abzuliefern, brauche man mehr Leistung als in der PCIe-Spezifikation  ursprünglich vorgesehen. Auf amd.com/295X2 soll nach dem Ablauf des NDA eine Liste geeigneter Netzteile erscheinen.
> AMD  sagt weiter, die PCIe-Spec empfiehlt aufgrund des Formfaktors und  thermischer Gesichtspunkte zwar 150 Watt pro 8-Pin-Anschluss, aber die  Anschlüsse selbst seien elektrisch nicht auf diese Wattleistung  beschränkt. Daher benötige die R9 295 X2 auch nur zwei 8-Pin-Anschlüsse  und könne über zwei weitere (mit dann entsprechend mindestens 100 Ampere  combined) auch im Crossfire mit einer zweiten gleichartigen Karte  betrieben werden.
> Auch zwei eigene Seiten im Reviewer's Guide  gehen auf diese Thematik ein. AMD empfiehlt generell Netzteile, welche  über zwei 8-Pin-Anschlüsse ohne Adapter und auf getrennten  12-Volt-Schienen verfügen. Jede 12-Volt-Schiene sollte 28 Ampere zu  liefern im Stande sein und zwei Schienen müssten kombiniert 50 Ampere  schaffen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

[GERÜCHT]"Playstation 4.5" mit Polaris 11 GPU? - 4K VR solle damit ermöglicht werden


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Polaris erscheint im SFF Format, zudem wurde bekannt, dass der Polaris 11 Chip eine Passive Kühlung erhält


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Push 



> *AMD Polaris 10*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erste Hardware-Spezifikationen zu AMDs Grafikchips Polaris 1� & Polaris 11 | 3DCenter.org


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Da sind meine Schätzungen ja gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Polaris 10/11 erscheinen höchstwahrscheinlich mit GDDR5X VRAM

Bei Polaris 10 ergäbe sich so eine Speicherbandbreite von 320-384GB/s, bei Polaris 11 wären es 160-192GB/s


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Kleinste Polaris 11 GPU setzt auf 1024 Shader-Einheiten (16CU´s)

Die GPU wurde in der Datenbank von Compubench gesichtet, bei ihr handelt es sich um den am stärksten beschnittenen Polaris 11 (ID 67FF). Dieser setzt auf 1024 Shader-Einheiten (16CU´s), ein 128Bit weites Speicherinterface sowie 2-4GB GDDR5(X) VRAM. Insgesamt gibt es 6 Versionen des Polaris 11, 3 für Notebooks und 3 für Desktops


----------



## Dellwin (9. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread [LEAK: Polaris 11]*

Also ich habe richtig verstanden, dass im Sommer erst die Polaris 10 Karten kommen werden. Aber welche denn genau? 470,480,480X,490,490X...wenn die 470 zwischen 390 und 390X liegen soll was Performance angeht, müsste ja dann die 480X stärker als die 390X sein und zwischen 390X und Fury liegen.  Die 490 und 490X liegen dann auf bzw über 980Ti Niveau oder wie? 


Edit : 





> The previous leak for the 2304 GCN core Polaris 10 – R9 490 – showed the card outperforming the GTX Titan Black and the GTX 980, despite a reported 800mhz clock speed. Since 14nm FinFET pushes frequencies way beyond what we’ve seen with 28nm we’re likely looking at 1200Mhz+ clock speeds out of production Polaris chips. Based on the performance we’re seeing at 800mhz, that puts the cut down Polaris 10 chip that we’ve seen, a likely R9 490 candidate,  ahead of the R9 Fury X and GTX 980 Ti.



Also R9 490@>1000Mhz > GTX980 Ti / Fury X
Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread [LEAK: Polaris 11]*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Also ich habe richtig verstanden, dass im Sommer erst die Polaris 10 Karten kommen werden. Aber welche denn genau? 470,480,480X,490,490X...



Richtig, auf der Computex werden die neuen Karten offiziell vorgestellt. Welche genau, kann man nur spekulieren. Wahrscheinlich R7 470, R7 470X, R9 480 und R9 480X



> wenn die 470 zwischen 390 und 390X liegen soll was Performance angeht, müsste ja dann die 480X stärker als die 390X sein und zwischen 390X und Fury liegen.



Die R7 470X (P11) wird wohl eher im Bereich der R9 380X liegen, die R9 480X (P10) im Bereich der Fury X



> Die 490 und 490X liegen dann auf bzw über 980Ti Niveau oder wie?



Die R9 490(X) wird wohl Vega10 sein und dürfte deutlich über der 980Ti bzw Fury X liegen



> Also R9 490*@>1000Mhz > GTX980 Ti / Fury X
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



*R9 480X

1000MHz und 2304 Shader-Einheiten scheinen mit doch etwas wenig, um der 980Ti bzw Fury X gefährlich zu werden, es sein denn AMD quetscht ~75% Mehrleistung gegenüber GCN1.X aus dem Chip


----------



## Dellwin (9. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread [LEAK: Polaris 11]*

Ich glaube du vertust dich da etwas. Soweit ich gelesen hab, gehören die 490(X) auch zu den Polaris 10 Karten. 
Und diese erscheinen im Sommer. 
Wow oben zitiert wird somit die 490 nah an die Fury X und 980Ti rankommen. Bei nem Takt von 1100Mhz somit wohl schneller sein. (Standard wären 800Mhz) 

Und bez. deiner Aussage zu den Cores :



> 2304 GCN cores is actually less than the R9 390, but the GCN 4.0 architecture is significantly more powerful overall according to AMD’s head of the Radeon Technologies Group and Chief Architect Raja Koduri.  So just like the transition from Kepler to Maxwell we’re going to see core counts go down and performance go up.



AMD Polaris R9 49  GPU Specs Leaked - 8GB VRAM, 256bit Bus & 23 4 GCN 4.  Cores

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread [LEAK: Polaris 11]*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich glaube du vertust dich da etwas. Soweit ich gelesen hab, gehören die 490(X) auch zu den Polaris 10 Karten.
> Und diese erscheinen im Sommer.
> Wow oben zitiert wird somit die 490 nah an die Fury X und 980Ti rankommen. Bei nem Takt von 1100Mhz somit wohl schneller sein. (Standard wären 800Mhz)



Grafikkarten fur die Fruhjahrs-Hits: Kaufen oder warten?



> Und bez. deiner Aussage zu den Cores :
> 
> AMD Polaris R9 49 GPU Specs Leaked - 8GB VRAM, 256bit Bus & 234 GCN 4. Cores
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Wie gesagt, wenn sie ~75% Mehrleistung zu GCN1.X rausquetschen passt das


----------



## Dellwin (9. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread [LEAK: Polaris 11]*

Und in der Quelle,die ich genannt hab,steht,dass die 490(X) auch im Juni erscheinen wird.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread [LEAK: Polaris 11]*

Spätestens am 27. Mai wissen wir mehr


----------



## Dellwin (9. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread [LEAK: Polaris 11]*

Ist leider noch sehr lange hin bis dahin....und meine Hände kribbeln schon nach einer R9 390


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread [LEAK: Polaris 11]*

Ellesmere XT hat 2560 Shader-Einheiten (40CUs)

Eine nicht näher genannte Quelle bestätigte den Polaris 10 Chip mit 2304 Shader-Einheiten (Ellesmere Pro), fügte aber hinzu, dass der Vollausbau aus 2560 Shader-Einheiten (40 CUs) besteht

Der Takt beläuft sich zur Zeit laut eines aufgetauchten Screenshots auf 1050MHz für die GPU und 1250MHz für den Speicher. Es ist allerdings zu erwarten, dass die finalen Taktraten, vor allem beim Speicher, deutlich höher liegen


----------



## Thaiminater (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mal wieder ein neues Gerücht 980ti Performance für 300$
Radeon R9 49 X 8GB News - AMD Polaris 1  GPU Reportedly Offers Near 98  Ti Performance For 3   USD


----------



## Dellwin (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn das Gerücht war weiß und die Karte für 300€ kommt, wäre es der Knaller!  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaiminater (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Wenn das Gerücht war weiß und die Karte für 300€ kommt, wäre es der Knaller!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Das hoff ich auch  , Wollte eigentlich hart Ocen  mit ner Custom Wakü aber wenn dann schon Vega Ende des Jahres kommt Upgrade ich vllt...


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein neues Gerücht 980ti Performance für 300$
> Radeon R9 49X 8GB News - AMD Polaris 1 GPU Reportedly Offers Near 98 Ti Performance For 3 USD



Das wird ein Fest 
Wann wird das Gerücht denn bestätigt? xD


----------



## drebbin (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn meine Bestellung bestätigt wurde


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

😂😂😂 das wäre schon nice 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Der Artikel macht aber so gar keinen Sinn. Weil Vega der Nachfolger von R390 ist, liefert er 980ti Perfromance für 300 Euro? Bei so Price-Performace-Charts  muss man schon sehr aufpassen. Ich meine schon das Verhätlnis von Fury X zu 980ti ist etwas komisch, wenn man den angegebenen Prei sieht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Inwiefern komisch?

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hogan (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sollte es wirklich bei der da erwähnten Performance bleiben, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Karte dann wirklich gegen 300 Dollar geht. Falls es aber wirklich so ist, hätte sich mein (hartes) Warten ja doch gelohnt!


----------



## Thaiminater (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hogan schrieb:


> Sollte es wirklich bei der da erwähnten Performance bleiben, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Karte dann wirklich gegen 300 Dollar geht. Falls es aber wirklich so ist, hätte sich mein (hartes) Warten ja doch gelohnt!



Naja sollen ja offizelle Folien sein da könnte man VR Experience schon ab 150-200 $ kriegen das wäre ein Sellingpoint


----------



## seahawk (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Inwiefern komisch?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk



Komisch, dass die Balken praktisch gleich lang sind, die Geforce aber mit einem niedrigeren Preis angesetzt wurde. Ich bin aber auch Recht sicher, dass Polaris durchaus nah an die Fury X heran kommen wird, muss er ja schon damit das 14nm Line-Up Sinn macht, wenn man an Vega denkt.


----------



## Thaiminater (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



seahawk schrieb:


> Komisch, dass die Balken praktisch gleich lang sind, die Geforce aber mit einem niedrigeren Preis angesetzt wurde. Ich bin aber auch Recht sicher, dass Vega durchaus nah an die Fury X heran kommen wird, muss er ja schon damit das 14nm Line-Up Sinn macht.



Also Vega wir Fury doch ersetzen da erwarte ich mindestens +50%


----------



## Chinaquads (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

50% ? Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Können froh sein, wenn es 30% gibt.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaiminater (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> 50% ? Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Können froh sein, wenn es 30% gibt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk



Maan Hoffnungen You know


----------



## seahawk (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also Vega wir Fury doch ersetzen da erwarte ich mindestens +50%



Habe meinen Post editiert. Ich meinte, das Polaris schon a Fury rankommen muss damit das Line-up mit Vega Sinn macht. 50% ist für einen neuen Prozess durchaus gut möglich und würde noch nicht einmal die volle Platzeinsparung durch den kleineren Prozess umsetzen. Und wenn man sich die geleakten Taktraten ansieht, dann scheint die neue Generation auch besser zu takten als die 28nm Vorgänger.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein neues Gerücht 980ti Performance für 300$
> Radeon R9 49X 8GB News - AMD Polaris 1 GPU Reportedly Offers Near 98 Ti Performance For 3 USD



Da könnte man durchaus schwach werden


----------



## Kel (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Naja sollen ja offizelle Folien sein da könnte man VR Experience schon ab 150-200 $ kriegen


VR bedeutet mindestens 2x Full-HD bei je 60fps .... .

Von 1080p auf Pseudo-4k (echtes 4k bietet fast niemand) heisst Vervierfachung der GPU-Last, das gibt es weder für 150-200$ noch in naher Zukunft.


----------



## Thaiminater (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Kel schrieb:


> VR bedeutet mindestens 2x Full-HD bei je 60fps .... .
> 
> Von 1080p auf Pseudo-4k (echtes 4k bietet fast niemand) heisst Vervierfachung der GPU-Last, das gibt es weder für 150-200$ noch in naher Zukunft.



Junge ich mein dass es R390 Leistung (VR-Vorraussetzung für 200$ gibt und dass ist realistisch


----------



## Dellwin (26. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mein Wunsch:

250€ = R390X Leistung und mehr

300€ = Fury Leistung und mehr


----------



## seahawk (27. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Das wird halt davon abhängen wie aggressiv NV und AMD sind. Man kann die neuen GPUs einfach am Preispunkt der leistungsgleichen aktuellen GPUs ansetzen oder man bietet die Leistung für weniger an. Tendenziell würde ich mit Fury X Leistung für R390X Preis rechnen und bei NV 980ti Leistung +X für 980 Preis.


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



seahawk schrieb:


> Das wird halt davon abhängen wie aggressiv NV und AMD sind. Man kann die neuen GPUs einfach am Preispunkt der leistungsgleichen aktuellen GPUs ansetzen oder man bietet die Leistung für weniger an. Tendenziell würde ich mit Fury X Leistung für R390X Preis rechnen und bei NV 980ti Leistung +X für 980 Preis.



Naja bei Amd's Pressekonferenz ging es ja alles um P/L Verhältnis


----------



## seahawk (27. April 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die Preisangaben von AMD sind aber recht unklar. 650$ ist ungefähr der Streetprice der Fury X, 600$ für ne 980ti ist aber wiederrum das absolute untere Ende des Angebots. Aber gut FuryX Leistung für R9-390 Preis wäre sicherlich ein absoluter Renner und wenn man es kann warum nicht. (Aber bei Preisleistung muss man halt immer sehr aufpassen, würde man ne R9-390 in die Tabelle packen, wäre die wahrscheinlich auch vorne)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ellesmere Pro angeblich für 200€

Ellesmere Pro, mutmaßlich als R9 480, soll angeblich für nur 200€ auf den Markt kommen und dabei Performance auf Niveau von Hawaii XT abliefern, allerdings bei signifikant geringerem Verbrauch


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Naja, bisschen arg viel spekuliert das Ganze 
Aber auch für 230-250€ wäre das schon ein ordentlicher Sprung.

Was mich ziemlich beeindruckt hat ist der Unterschied von 256 Shadern (10%) und gleichzeitig 30% Leistungsunterschied. 


Kommt hier das OC-Monster Radeon HD7950 reloaded?


----------



## Dellwin (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bin gespannt. Für max 250€ bei der Leistung einer 390X bei besserer Effizienz wäre es ein guter Ersatz für meine 7970.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Schon etwas verwirrend der Beitrag. In der Überschrift steht "R9 480 mit ähnlicher Leistung einer R9 390X" und im letzten Absatz ist sie plötzlich nur der Nachfolger einer 380 ?!


----------



## seahawk (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Das bedeutet AMD würde dann keine Karte mehr für über 350 Euro anbieten, zumindest bis Vega kommt.


----------



## Thaiminater (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Schon etwas verwirrend der Beitrag. In der Überschrift steht "R9 480 mit ähnlicher Leistung einer R9 390X" und im letzten Absatz ist sie plötzlich nur der Nachfolger einer 380 ?!



Naja sie ist die Nachfolge der 380 aber mit der Leistunf einer 390X ist da was unverständlich?


----------



## -H1N1- (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich finde das nur etwas verwirrend, wenn auch gleich unbedeutend für mich .

Sollte es wirklich eine Karte auf 390X Niveau für gute 200 Taler geben, würde das sicher AMD´s Finanzhaushalt gut tun .


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bin genau so verwirrt mit den ganzen Bezeichnungen der Nachfolger von den Nachfolgern 

Will einfach eine Karte welche ca. 30-50% schneller ist wie meine R9 290


----------



## Dellwin (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Und ich will ne Karte die 40% schneller ist und mehr V-Ram hat als meine 7970 für max. 250€.


----------



## drebbin (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hey mir gehts fast genauso


----------



## Performer81 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

.....


----------



## knorre (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Das wird ein spannendes Update bei mir, von einer X1900XT auf eine R9 480 .


----------



## Meroveus (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



knorre schrieb:


> Das wird ein spannendes Update bei mir, von einer X1900XT auf eine R9 480 .



Das wird dein Gehirn ohne 10 Liter Red Bull intus, gar nicht verkraften können .


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Weis man schon wann AMD's neue Karten vorgestellt werden?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die werden auf der Computec am 27. Mai vorgestellt.


----------



## Thaiminater (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Die werden auf der Computec am 27. Mai vorgestellt.



Ich hoffe wirklich wenn Nvidia um einiges stärker ist bei ähnlichem Preis hol ich mir vllt ne 1080 auch wenn die mich irgendwie anwiedern


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bin echt gepannt, was man bei AMD für ~500€ bekommt 
Würde ungern meinen Freesync Monitor wieder verkaufen müssen nur wegen einer Nvidia Karte


----------



## xNEROx (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich hab zwar eine neue R9 380x aber wenn die R9 480 die Leistung einer 390x hat für 200€, kommt doch dieses Jahr noch eine neue Karte


----------



## Thaiminater (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bin echt gepannt, was man bei AMD für ~500€ bekommt
> Würde ungern meinen Freesync Monitor wieder verkaufen müssen nur wegen einer Nvidia Karte



Ja ich hoffe auch das AMD was gutes bringt wollte nähmlich dann danach auf Vega aufrüsten wenn ich zu der Zeit genug Geld hab und ich wette Vega wird günstiger als 1080ti


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

ich habe gerade nen video geshen was 1080 und Co. so leisten sollen, falls das wirklich der fall sein sollte, wird das echt schwer für Amd. DIe GtX serie soll ja angeblich doppelt so schnell werden wie die titan x. Aber wie gesagt ob das stimmt das wissen nur die Grünen im Labor


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Würde gerne wissen was eine Karte mit der Leistung einer 980 Ti bei AMD ca. kosten wird


----------



## Rammler2 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Würde gerne wissen was eine Karte mit der Leistung einer 980 Ti bei AMD ca. kosten wird



Sicher weniger. Wird aber auch davon abhängen wie sich die Preise der 980ti entwickeln. Finde es nur schade für Leute die sich von einer 980ti /Fury X verbessern wollen. Da bleibt dann leider nur Nvidia


----------



## Duvar (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hier habt ihr neuen Stoff zum lesen und diskutieren AMD zieht den Vega-Launch angeblich auf Oktober 2 16 vor | 3DCenter.org


----------



## munn (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bin echt gepannt, was man bei AMD für ~500€ bekommt
> Würde ungern meinen Freesync Monitor wieder verkaufen müssen nur wegen einer Nvidia Karte



Ja!!! Selbes bei mir...
Hoffe das die AMD ordentlich Leistung hat...
Denkt ihr das man womöglich 2x AMD nicht besser fährt?
Bei 250€ pro Stk könnte man direkt 2 kaufen und wäre dann bei 500 €^^
Oder sind 2x Grafikkarten inzwischen net mehr so gut?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

naja crossfire und co. haben eben auch ihre nachteile und zwei grafikkarten zusammen heißt leider nicht das du die doppelt leistung bekommst die liegt meine ich bei 50-60% muss man gucken ob es für das Geld dann nicht vielleicht eine schnellere Single-GPU gibt


----------



## Dellwin (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mich interessiert eher der Preisbereich 200-300€. Dafür die Leistung einer Fury mit 8GB GDDR5X wäre nice.


----------



## Boarder1312 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ok, träumen darf man!
Aber es werden vorerst Träume bleiben!


----------



## Linmoum (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rumor: Possible Polaris 1 and Polaris 11 specifications emerge | VideoCardz.com

Interessantes dabei: _We received the exact same specifications just few days ago. Although it was noted* that those are specifications for mobile GPUs*, so you may want to take this into consideration._

Sollte das wirklich nur für den Mobile-Part gelten, könnte es... interessant werden.


----------



## Atent123 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ja ich hoffe auch das AMD was gutes bringt wollte nähmlich dann danach auf Vega aufrüsten wenn ich zu der Zeit genug Geld hab und ich wette Vega wird günstiger als 1080ti



Welcher Vega ?
Vega 10 oder Vega 11 ?


----------



## Atent123 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Linmoum schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mhh irgendwie wirkt die Tabelle sehr komisch auf mich.
2500 Shader galten für die XT Version ja schon mehr oder weniger als Sicher.
Scheint sich also um die Pro Version zu handeln.
150 Watt TDP wären sau viel.
Vorallem wen man bedenkt das es die Mobile Version ist.
Vorallem macht es keinen Sinn das der quasie halbe Polaris 10 Chip nur ein Drittel verbrauchen soll.
Bisher war es immer so das der Verbrauch nicht 1 zu 1 mit den Shadern anstieg und es bei doppelter Shader anzahl nie den wirklich doppelten Verbrauch gab.
Ich denke wir werden noch ein wenig warten müssen.


----------



## Linmoum (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir werden noch ein wenig warten müssen.


Bis nächsten Mittwoch. 

Join us 5/18 at 9AM CT for the next MTE as David Nalasco shares an inside look at Polaris.
AMD auf Twitter: "Join us 5/18 at 9AM CT for the next MTE as David Nalasco shares an inside look at Polaris. https://t.co/AG9mTC5zrU https://t.co/QIJFdJBDI2"


----------



## Atent123 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Linmoum schrieb:


> Bis nächsten Mittwoch.
> 
> Join us 5/18 at 9AM CT for the next MTE as David Nalasco shares an inside look at Polaris.
> AMD auf Twitter: "Join us 5/18 at 9AM CT for the next MTE as David Nalasco shares an inside look at Polaris. [url]https://t.co/AG9mTC5zrU https://t.co/QIJFdJBDI2"[/url]



Der Hype Train ESKALIERT.
Und das obwohl ich nicht mal vor habe meine Grafikkarte aufzurüsten


----------



## Boarder1312 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Aber ich hab das vor!
Hoffe AMD macht mir die Entscheidung schwer!


----------



## sleipDE (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Polaris 1 & 11 4 Series Specs & Performance Leaked

Wenn man dem glauben darf gibt es die R9 480x mit 8GB Vram für 299USD, die Karte soll unter 150Watt brauchen, von der leistung soll Sie auf Höhe der R9 390 liegen. Die R7 460X unter 50Watt, allerdings wohl doch noch GDDR5 ohne X. Mal sehen was die nächsten Woche Mittwoch alles erzählen.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn das stimmt, dann wäre amd auf der Höhe mit 16nm, wo nvidia damals mit maxwell bei relwase der 970 stand... So prall ist das nicht. Aber mal abwarten, ist ja nicht mehr lange

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sleipDE (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Es geht da nur um die Notebook Karten, die fürn Desktop haben mehr Power.

Die normale R9 480x auf höhe der 980ti das wäre was für 299usd


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



sleipDE schrieb:


> Es geht da nur um die Notebook Karten, die fürn Desktop haben mehr Power.
> 
> Die R9 480x auf höhe der 980ti das wäre was für 299usd



Wenn das wirklich so kommt dann ist die Karte sofort gekauft! 
Hoffe am Mittwoch werden diese Gerüchte bestätigt. 
Eine 490X bringt nicht viel mehr Leistung als meine 290...


----------



## sleipDE (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die 490x bringt nicht mehr als deine 290? Du meinst doch bestimmt die 390x oder die 480x? Wie gesagt sind das Notebook Karten mit weniger Leistung und auf niedrigen Stromverbrauch getrimmt.

Die 490x kommt erst Ende des Jahres, siehe anderen Thread. Wenn es gut kommt könnte die 480x vor der GTX1070 liegen und die 490x vor der GTX1080. Die Fury 2 dann vielleicht vor der 1080ti, würde es AMD echt gönnen das sie mal wieder die Nase vorn haben.

Naja es wird die nächsten Wochen sehr spannend werden


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



sleipDE schrieb:


> Die 490x bringt nicht mehr als deine 290? Du meinst doch bestimmt die 390x oder die 480x? Wie gesagt sind das Notebook Karten mit weniger Leistung und auf niedrigen Stromverbrauch getrimmt.
> 
> Die 490x kommt erst Ende des Jahres, siehe anderen Thread. Wenn es gut kommt könnte die 480x vor der GTX1070 liegen und die 490x vor der GTX1080. Die Fury 2 dann vielleicht vor der 1080ti, würde es AMD echt gönnen das sie mal wieder die Nase vorn haben.



Naja, laut apost von Chinaquads wird das so nicht sein.. 
Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## sleipDE (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Von der 490x gibt es noch überhaupt keine Informationen, oder hab ich was verpasst? Die 490x wird die Konkurrenz zur GTX1080 werden soll aber erst im Oktober kommen. 

Wir wissen jetzt nur das die Notebook Version der 480x so stark sein soll wie eine normale 390x und das ist doch schonmal was. Jetzt muss man halt erstmal abwarten was die Desktop Karte der 480x so an Leistung bringt.

Sind natürlich alles keine bestätigen offiziellen Infos, kann als auch ganz anders kommen.


----------



## Dellwin (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also wenn die Desktop Version der 480X auf Niveau der 1070 ist bzw leicht darunter und das für 250€, wäre die Karte sofort gekauft. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Interessant: AMD’s r9 4  M Series GPU Specs Officially Listed On Their Website | Delidded Tech


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hoffe dass in 4 Tagen die Fakten am Tisch liegen


----------



## Dellwin (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich kann es auch kaum erwarten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wird das auch i-wo gestreamt? xD


----------



## Körschgen (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich bin wirklich gespannt...

Nach AMDs Ankündigung VR fähige Karten im relevanten 200-300€ Bereich zu bringen, bin ich wirklich gespannt.
Allerdings würde ich es ihnen diesmal wirklich übel nehmen wenn da nur Grütze bei raus kommt....


----------



## DerLachs (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn eine Karte auf 980 TI-Niveau für ca. 400 Euro kommen würde, wäre ich glücklich.


----------



## drebbin (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Und ich etwas ärmer....und danach glücklich


----------



## sleipDE (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich denke mal die 480x wird nicht ganz die Leistung der 980ti erreichen, wird aber wohl auch keine 400€ kosten, ich gehe mal von 300-350€ aus. Die 490x wird vor der 980ti liegen und vielleicht mit der GTX1080 gleichziehen, dementsprechend aber auch über 400€ kosten. Demnach wäre das Preisniveau der neuen 480er Karten jetzt auf 390er Niveau, dafür natürlich aber auch mehr Power oberhalb der alten 390er Klasse und weniger Stromverbrauch sowie mehr Vram.

Ne Sapphire R9 480x Nitro mit 8GB GDDR5 die knapp unter der 980ti liegt und um die 350€ kostet, das wär schon eine Ansage.


----------



## Atent123 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



sleipDE schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die 480x wird nicht ganz die Leistung der 980ti erreichen, wird aber wohl auch keine 400€ kosten, ich gehe mal von 300-350€ aus. Die 490x wird vor der 980ti liegen und vielleicht mit der GTX1080 gleichziehen, dementsprechend aber auch über 400€ kosten. Demnach wäre das Preisniveau der neuen 480er Karten jetzt auf 390er Niveau, dafür natürlich aber auch mehr Power oberhalb der alten 390er Klasse und weniger Stromverbrauch sowie mehr Vram.



Die 490x wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit deutlich mehr Leistung als eine 1080 haben.
Der kleine Vega wird einfach zu groß für den GP104 sein.
Ich bleibe bei meiner Vermutung das die 480x Destop auf das Nivo einer 980ti kommt und die 480 dann irgendwo bei der Nano.


----------



## sleipDE (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Die 490x wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit deutlich mehr Leistung als eine 1080 haben.
> Der kleine Vega wird einfach zu groß für den GP104 sein.
> Ich bleibe bei meiner Vermutung das die 480x Destop auf das Nivo einer 980ti kommt und die 480 dann irgendwo bei der Nano.



Wenn das wirklich so kommen sollte das die 480x bei einer Preisempfehlung von nur 299USD auf 980ti Niveau liegt dazu aber eben 8 statt 6GB Vram hat und besseren DX12 Support, dann wird der Preis der GTX980ti ins Bodenlose fallen. Das wäre dann denke ich für über 80% der Gamer die optimale Karte, preiswert wenig Stromverbrauch vollen DX12 Support und ordentlich Power sowie massig Vram, was will man mehr?


Ich sehe es so von der Leistung her so:

R9 480       ~   GTX980 / R9 390x
R9 480x     ~   GTX980ti / R9 Fury X
R9 490       ~   GTX1070
R9 490x     ~   GTX1080
R9 Fury X2  ~   GTX1080ti

Kann denn nicht schon Mittwoch sein?


----------



## Dellwin (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

480X für 300€ gekauft! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



sleipDE schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so kommen sollte das die 480x bei einer Preisempfehlung von nur 299USD auf 980ti Niveau liegt dazu aber eben 8 statt 6GB Vram hat und besseren DX12 Support, dann wird der Preis der GTX980ti ins Bodenlose fallen.



Naja aber Amd ist ja nicht Nvidia und ist ja nicht fürs spielen gemacht /s


----------



## sleipDE (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> 480X für 300€ gekauft!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Leg noch 50€ drauf, dann könnte es was werden 



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Naja aber Amd ist ja nicht Nvidia und ist ja nicht fürs spielen gemacht /s



Hä? Die 299USD ist die Empfehlung für die m480x die soll für Gaming Notebooks sein und die Leistung einer R9 390x haben, was die "normale" 480x kostet und was Sie leisten wird weiß halt noch keiner, sollte die halt für 350€ zu haben sein und auf 980ti Niveau liegen dann sieht es für den gebraucht Preis der 980ti halt schlecht aus. Persönlich wäre es mir egal ob da AMD oder Nvidia drauf steht wenn ich keinen Freesync Monitor hätte, deshalb bleib ich bei AMD. Ich schau letzendlich nur darauf welche Leistung ich zu welchem Preis bekomme und da hatten die AMD GPUs halt meistens die Nase vorne. 980ti Leistung in einer sparsamen Karte mit vollem DX12 Support und 8GB Vram ist genau das was ich für um die 350€ suche.


----------



## DerLachs (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



sleipDE schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die 480x wird nicht ganz die Leistung der 980ti erreichen, wird aber wohl auch keine 400€ kosten, ich gehe mal von 300-350€ aus. Die 490x wird vor der 980ti liegen und vielleicht mit der GTX1080 gleichziehen, dementsprechend aber auch über 400€ kosten. Demnach wäre das Preisniveau der neuen 480er Karten jetzt auf 390er Niveau, dafür natürlich aber auch mehr Power oberhalb der alten 390er Klasse und weniger Stromverbrauch sowie mehr Vram.
> 
> Ne Sapphire R9 480x Nitro mit 8GB GDDR5 die knapp unter der 980ti liegt und um die 350€ kostet, das wär schon eine Ansage.


Die 490x wäre der kleine Vega, oder? Über 400 Euro möchte ich nicht ausgeben, aber falls man für z.B. 500 Euro nochmals wesentlich mehr Leistung kriegen würde...  Das ist alles so schwer.  Ich bin mal auf die Benchmarks von Pascal und Polaris gespannt.


----------



## Dellwin (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Meine Maximalgrenze liegt bei 300€.Mehr auszugeben ist für mich sinnfrei, hatte damals für meine 7970 280€ bezahlt und die hat jetzt gute 4-5 Jahre gehalten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Die 490x wäre der kleine Vega, oder? Über 400 Euro möchte ich nicht ausgeben, aber falls man für z.B. 500 Euro nochmals wesentlich mehr Leistung kriegen würde...



Ja, Vega 10 wird vermutlich die R9 490(X). Mit unter 500€ würde ich da aber nicht rechnen


----------



## munn (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ja, Vega 10 wird vermutlich die R9 490(X). Mit unter 500€ würde ich da aber nicht rechnen



Meinste? Also ich finde das zu teruer besonders wenn Nividia soviel Druck aufbaut kann man nicht eine Graka hinstellen die fast gleich viel kostet..
Zumindest hört sich das bisher alles danach an...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Vega 10 dürfte sich auf Niveau der GTX 1080 einordnen, wahrscheinlich sogar ne Ecke drüber. Mit 500€ läge man da in nem guten Bereich, wenn man bedenkt, was die 1080 kostet. HBM wird ja auch noch an Bord sein


----------



## drebbin (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Leute, so sehr ich euren hoffentlich am Ende bestätigten Optimismus teile. Wartet bitte auf ordentliche Benchmarks, vorher sollten wir uns nicht zu sehr hochschaukeln...man kann dann nämlich nur noch auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich freu mich schon auf Vega . Bin schon gespannt was die 490x bzw. die Fury X2 zu leisten vermag. Unter 500€ wäre natürlich ein Traum. Meine 780 muss langsam mal in Rente .


----------



## DerLachs (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



drebbin schrieb:


> Leute, so sehr ich euren hoffentlich am Ende bestätigten Optimismus teile. Wartet bitte auf ordentliche Benchmarks, vorher sollten wir uns nicht zu sehr hochschaukeln...man kann dann nämlich nur noch auf die Nase fallen.


Damit hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Gripschi (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wann ist den mit einem Nachfolger der Fury zu rechnen?

Irwie brennt diese Karte im Haben wollen Rot 

Oder dürfte der Preis demnächst fallen? Ist alles nur Spekulation, ist mir bewusst.


----------



## powstaniec (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wechsle ebenso von der gtx 750ti auf AMD nur sollte diese ebenso in der Energieeffizienzklasse mitspielen.

Wysłane z mojego SM-J500FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## fipS09 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich Wechsel von einer GTX 560TI 448, egal was ich kaufe, es wird eine Leistungsexplosion geben


----------



## sleipDE (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Wann ist den mit einem Nachfolger der Fury zu rechnen?
> 
> Irwie brennt diese Karte im Haben wollen Rot
> 
> Oder dürfte der Preis demnächst fallen? Ist alles nur Spekulation, ist mir bewusst.



Die R9 490(x) und die Fury X 2 sollen so im Oktober zu haben sein, dauert also noch etwas. Es kommt halt jetzt darauf an wie sich AMD und Nvidia am Markt preislich positionieren, wenn die neuen Karten zu teuer werden könnte man halt mal schauen wie dann gebrauchte GTX980ti oder Fury X liegen werden, aber wenn die neuen teuer sind fällt der Preis der alten natürlich nicht ganz so stark.

Mein Wunsch wäre einfach eine Karte für um die 300-350€ die Leistungsmäßig auf Höhe der GTX980ti liegt und die sollte halts möglichst von AMD kommen 

Ich kann das kaum noch abwarten verdammt, ich will endlich Benchmarks und Preise


----------



## Gripschi (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die Werte willst du nicht allein 

Hmh das überbrücken wäre nicht das Problem komm kaum zum zocken aktuell.

Wie man's macht macht man's falsch.

Bin halt ziemlich unzufrieden mit meiner 780Ti. Grad was Treiber und neue Spiele angeht.


----------



## sleipDE (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Naja was soll ich denn sagen, ich zocke gerade CSGO auf der HD4000 mit einer Auflösung von 1280x720pix auf einem 144Hz, WQHD Monitor in den niedrigsten Einstellungen, dass Bild ist so grausam aber ich hab wenigstens meine ~120 Frames XD 

Also ich hätte lieber eine 780ti als Überbrückung zur neuen Karte als die HD4000


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Du kannst die HD4000 sicherlich noch gut übertakten. Vielleicht reicht sie dann für FHD. 

Wenn die kleinen Karten (490) auf die 1070/1080 kommen, wird Vega dann doch wie die 1080Ti?


----------



## xNEROx (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, 300€ und dann auf gtx 980ti niveau ist denke ich wirklich sehr unrealistisch. Ich hoffemal auf eine 390x für 250€.


----------



## Dellwin (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich hab meine 7970 für 130€ verkauft und muss jetzt auf die Interne meines i7 2600K hoffen  Erst ab Juli hab ich dann wieder Zeit zum Zocken 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich bin froh das ich nicht verkaufen werde sondern beim Wechsel mein Bruder die Karte kriegt so kann ich meine letzten Sommerferien nochmal ausgiebig nutzen 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hogan (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



xNEROx schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, 300€ und dann auf gtx 980ti niveau ist denke ich wirklich sehr unrealistisch. Ich hoffemal auf eine 390x für 250€.



Aber ne 390x wäre für mich jetzt nicht so der hit für 250€. Die x war nur minimal schneller als die non x und die hat knapp 300 gekostet.


----------



## sleipDE (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

490(x) doch schon im Juni? 

AMD to release new Polaris R9 49X and 49 GPUs in June

Mit der 480(x) Serie sollen Titel in 1440p mit stabilen 60Frames spielbar sein :
Polaris Technical specs leaked for AMD R9 48 & 47

Ich finde 390x/980 Leistung in Form der 480 für 250€ ist OK, die Karte hätte dann 8GB Vram, dann für 350€ eventuell die 480x mit 980ti Leistung.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

das ist Recht unwahrscheinlich die 490 kommt doch als Vega und Vega sollte eigentlich erst 2017 kommen wurde aber jetzt schon auf Oktober vorgezogen ich glaube nicht das man es noch eher schaffen wird. UNd der Watt verbrauch ist eigentlich unmöglich .ugly:


----------



## Thaiminater (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



sleipDE schrieb:


> Hä? Die 299USD ist die Empfehlung für die m480x die soll für Gaming Notebooks sein und die Leistung einer R9 390x haben, was die "normale" 480x kostet und was Sie leisten wird weiß halt noch keiner, sollte die halt für 350€ zu haben sein und auf 980ti Niveau liegen dann sieht es für den gebraucht Preis der 980ti halt schlecht aus. Persönlich wäre es mir egal ob da AMD oder Nvidia drauf steht wenn ich keinen Freesync Monitor hätte, deshalb bleib ich bei AMD. Ich schau letzendlich nur darauf welche Leistung ich zu welchem Preis bekomme und da hatten die AMD GPUs halt meistens die Nase vorne. 980ti Leistung in einer sparsamen Karte mit vollem DX12 Support und 8GB Vram ist genau das was ich für um die 350€ suche.



Mate du hast das /s nicht gesehen dass steht im allgemeinen ab jetzt bin ich wieder serious. Solche Argumente werden mir hinterhergeworfen wenn ich ne 390 statt ner 970 empfehl. Bei mir ist das Problem halt ich zocke meistens CSGO,Arma oder Battlefield die sind alle sehr genügsam da lohnt es sich eher in OC zu investieren. Vorallem in Kühlung derzeit läuft mein I7- 4720hq ja auf 95 Grad


----------



## sleipDE (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ja, ist schlecht wenn man von etwas spricht was nicht im eigentlichen Thread steht, um den Zusammenhang zu verstehen sollte man dann zumindest mal ein Link gesetzt haben. 

Letzten Endes entscheidet die Preisleistung, ob da Nvidia oder Radeon drauf steht ist wohl nur für die eingefleischten Rot/Grünen Fanboys von Belang, wenn ich natürlich schon einen Gsync/Freesync Monitor habe und den behalten will muss ich dann wohl oder übel auch mal zum etwas teureren Produkt greifen wenn ich die Funktionen weiter nutzen will. 

Ich würde auch immer die R9 390 der 970 vorziehen,  die Gründe dafür sollten ausreichend bekannt sein.


----------



## murkskopf (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Details for Result ID 67DF:C7 (23�4SP 36C 1.27GHz, 16kB L2, 8GB DDR3 7.6GHz 256-bit) (OpenCL) : SiSoftware Official Live Ranker

Polaris 10 mit 36 CUs taktet schonmal bei 1266 MHz, hoffe da geht noch was. Der VRAM wird immer noch fälschlicherweise als DDR3 ausgelesen, taktet aber effektiv bei 7600 MHz.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Was soll das denn sein und wo steht etwas von Polaris? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## homer2123 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Weiß jemand wann dieses Amd Event heute stattfindet ?


----------



## murkskopf (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Was soll das denn sein und wo steht etwas von Polaris?



Das ist ein Eintrag in der SiSoft-Benchmarkdatenbank, Polaris direkt wird nicht erwähnt. Die ID 67DF:C7 ist laut Linux-Treiber aber einem der beiden Polaris-10-Ausbauten (Ellesmere Pro oder Ellesmere XT) zu geordnet.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



homer2123 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann dieses Amd Event heute stattfindet ?



16 Uhr bei uns


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



murkskopf schrieb:


> Details for Result ID 67DF:C7 (23�4SP 36C 1.27GHz, 16kB L2, 8GB DDR3 7.6GHz 256-bit) (OpenCL) : SiSoftware Official Live Ranker
> 
> Polaris 10 mit 36 CUs taktet schonmal bei 1266 MHz, hoffe da geht noch was. Der VRAM wird immer noch fälschlicherweise als DDR3 ausgelesen, taktet aber effektiv bei 7600 MHz.



klingt ja garnicht mal schlecht

würde mich interessieren, ob es sich um mobile oder Desktop handelt

und was soll 16KB L2 bedeuten ... 16KB L2-$ wäre a bissl wenig xD


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> würde mich interessieren, ob es sich um mobile oder Desktop handelt



Ich würde auf Desktop tippen


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 16 Uhr bei uns



Gibt es dazu nun irgendwelche Info´s?


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> klingt ja garnicht mal schlecht
> 
> würde mich interessieren, ob es sich um mobile oder Desktop handelt
> 
> und was soll 16KB L2 bedeuten ... 16KB L2-$ wäre a bissl wenig xD


Könnten vielleicht 16KB pro Speicherchip sein.


----------



## Kiryu (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu nun irgendwelche Info´s?



Schon vor drei Tagen hat ein AMD-Verantwortlicher sich auf Reddit zu Wort gemeldet und erklärt, dass heute keine technischen Details zu Polaris bekannt gegeben werden sollen, es handelt sich wohl um ein Treffen mit wichtigen Handelspartnern.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Duvar (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Pustekuchen: What was the 5/18 webinar about? : Amd


----------



## Duvar (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Neue Infos: The AMD Webinar Sneak Peak was today, and we've got the details - Tech Altar
Sry für Doppelpost.


----------



## DerLachs (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



> Another interesting part about this answer was when AMD mentioned AIB  partners and that some of them will most likely try to drive the clocks  as high as possible with their own designs, which would mean lower  efficiency. Which is quite interesting indeed. It means that AMD is not  limiting AIB partners with clockspeeds for the sake of better efficiency  and this should be great news for those who want the best possible  performance.


Das klingt doch interessant.


----------



## Boarder1312 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Weil sie gar nicht so stark sind! Deswegen für OC interessanter machen??

Man ist AMD ein scheiss Laden!
Die reagieren gar nicht!

Zu lange dürfen sie nicht warten!!

Sonst sagen viele potentielle Kunden: 
Zu spät, nun habe ich eine NVIDIA!

Kommt aus den Füssen!!


----------



## DerLachs (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Weil sie gar nicht so stark sind! Deswegen für OC interessanter machen??
> 
> Man ist AMD ein scheiss Laden!
> Die reagieren gar nicht!
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, dass potentielle AMD-Kunden jetzt für 700-800 Euro die 1080 bestellen. Am 01.06. gibt es wohl mehr Infos, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Atent123 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Weil sie gar nicht so stark sind! Deswegen für OC interessanter machen??
> 
> Man ist AMD ein scheiss Laden!
> Die reagieren gar nicht!
> ...



Der Release der 1070 ist soweit ich weiß am 6.6 der Polaris release am 1.6.
In wiefern ist AMD also zu spät ?


----------



## DerLachs (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich denke nicht, dass ein Release am 01.06 realistisch ist. Eventuell gibt es am 01.06. die letzten Infos + Benches zu Polaris 10/11 und in 2-3 Wochen kann man die Karten dann (hoffentlich mit Custom-Design) kaufen. Oder ist es "normal", dass Karten präsentiert und ab sofort verfügbar sind?


----------



## Atent123 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass ein Release am 01.06 realistisch ist. Eventuell gibt es am 01.06. die letzten Infos + Benches zu Polaris 10/11 und in 2-3 Wochen kann man die Karten dann (hoffentlich mit Custom-Design) kaufen. Oder ist es "normal", dass Karten präsentiert und ab sofort verfügbar sind?



Sofort nicht aber meist ca. eine Woche danach.


----------



## Boarder1312 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Der Release der 1070 ist soweit ich weiß am 6.6 der Polaris release am 1.6.
> In wiefern ist AMD also zu spät ?



Warum wird denn immer voraus gesetzt, das AMD im bereich gtx 980ti gtx1070 sich bewegt.
Wenn man angreifen will, dann wohl eher beim grossen verfügbaren Modell!

Ist ja schön das sie Alternativen zur 1070 bringen wollen, wäre ja auch was für mich, aber man muss auch mal Zeichen setzen.
Früher haben die das gekonnt, nun fehlt es an können und Ideen!
R9 300 er Reihe solala, FX Prozessoren, solala!

Sie brauchen aber jetzt kein solala und sollten mal paar Daten bringen, damit man Bestandskunden hält und Neue hinzu bekommt.


----------



## DerLachs (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Warum wird denn immer voraus gesetzt, das AMD im bereich gtx 980ti gtx1070 sich bewegt.
> Wenn man angreifen will, dann wohl eher beim grossen verfügbaren Modell!


Prestige- bzw. marketingtechnisch ja, aber wirtschaftlich macht es eher Sinn, die größere Anzahl an potentiellen Kunden (und die meisten kaufen Grafikkarten für vielleicht 200-300 Euro) für sich zu gewinnen. Vorallem, da Nvidia bis jetzt keine Karte in dem Preisbereich angekündigt hat.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Details for Result ID 67DF:C7 (23 4SP 36C 1.27GHz, 16kB L2, 8GB DDR3 7.6GHz 256-bit) (OpenCL) : SiSoftware Official Live Ranker


----------



## Atent123 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Warum wird denn immer voraus gesetzt, das AMD im bereich gtx 980ti gtx1070 sich bewegt.
> Wenn man angreifen will, dann wohl eher beim grossen verfügbaren Modell!
> 
> Ist ja schön das sie Alternativen zur 1070 bringen wollen, wäre ja auch was für mich, aber man muss auch mal Zeichen setzen.
> ...



Ganz einfach weil Polaris 10 einfach ein kleiner Chip ist.
P10 ist ein Chip in der Region um die 240mm und kommt vermutlich als 480x.
GP104 ist fast 100mm größer. Der 14nm Prozess ist zwar ein wenig besser aber halt nur eher marginal.
Dafür dürfte P10 sehr viel günstiger zu produzieren sein wodurch ein Preis von um die 300€ für den Vollausbau realisierbar sind.
Wen AMD auf 1070er Leistung kommt wäre das sehr beeindruckend und würde es AMD ermöglichen den Preis von NVIDIA sehr stark zu unterbieten.
AMD kann wen alles gut läuft mit den 4 Polaris Karten das Komplette NVIDIA Sortiment bis auf die 1080 komplett mit voller härte angreifen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Details for Result ID 67DF:C7 (234SP 36C 1.27GHz, 16kB L2, 8GB DDR3 7.6GHz 256-bit) (OpenCL) : SiSoftware Official Live Ranker


Wurde doch schon vor 2 Seiten gepostet.


murkskopf schrieb:


> Details for Result ID 67DF:C7 (23�4SP 36C 1.27GHz, 16kB L2, 8GB DDR3 7.6GHz 256-bit) (OpenCL) : SiSoftware Official Live Ranker
> 
> Polaris 10 mit 36 CUs taktet schonmal bei 1266 MHz, hoffe da geht noch was. Der VRAM wird immer noch fälschlicherweise als DDR3 ausgelesen, taktet aber effektiv bei 7600 MHz.



Bin echt mal gespanntwo Polaris rauskommt.
Ne GTX 1080/1070 ist zwar gut, aber die Preise passen mir garnicht.


----------



## Duvar (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Meet The Experts Polaris Recap 18/05/2016 - YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ist das jetzt P11 oder P10?
Im Chat stand 470 vs 970.


----------



## Dellwin (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

GTX980 Leistung mit 8GB VRam für 250-300€ ,mir egal wie die Karte dann heißt


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Es geht ja darum, wenn P11 schon auf einer Leistungsstufe mit der 970/390 ist, dann könnte P10 sicherlich bei ner 980ti/Fury X rauskommen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

P11 sollte doch im Bereich der R9 380(X) liegen


----------



## Atent123 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht ja darum, wenn P11 schon auf einer Leistungsstufe mit der 970/390 ist, dann könnte P10 sicherlich bei ner 980ti/Fury X rauskommen.



P10 soll doch doppelt so groß sein wie P11.
Ich würde eher darauf tippen das P11 bei der 380x liegt und P10 bei der Fury X.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Naja in dem Video liegt ne 86W Polaris Karte gleichauf mit ner 140W Nvidia Karte.
Die Nvidia kann eigentlich nur die 970 sein und die 86W die P11.
Deswegen halt P11 auf 970/390 Niveau.
Hatte AMD meine ich auch mal so gesagt.


----------



## murkskopf (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Vielleicht gibt es doch mehr als nur zwei Ausbaustufen von Polaris 10 und 11. Jedenfalls gibt es mehr Treiber-IDs:

More Polaris IDs, Golden Register Settings Added To AMDGPU - Phoronix

Wäre also durchaus denkbar, dass man ein weiterhin weit gefächertes Angebot, aber ohne Rebrands, auf den Markt bringen kann. Dafür könnte man Polaris 10 in 3-4 Ausbaustufen und im niedrigeren Segment mehrere Polaris 11 Ausbauten anbieten. Das könnte auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Effizienzstatement liegen ("_Another interesting part about this answer was when AMD mentioned AIB partners and that some of them will most likely try to drive the clocks as high as possible with their own designs, which would mean lower efficiency. Which is quite interesting indeed. It means that AMD is not limiting AIB partners with clockspeeds for the sake of better efficiency and this should be great news for those who want the best possible performance._"), sodass man wie bei Fiji unterschiedlich getaktete Karten des gleichen Ausbaus anbietet (wie R9 Fury X und R9 Nano).



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja in dem Video liegt ne 86W Polaris Karte gleichauf mit ner 140W Nvidia Karte.
> Die Nvidia kann eigentlich nur die 970 sein und die 86W die P11.
> Deswegen halt P11 auf 970/390 Niveau.
> Hatte AMD meine ich auch mal so gesagt.



Nein, dass sind die Wattzahlen des Gesamtsystems. Sie beziehen sich auf die alte CES-Demo von Polaris 11 gegen die GTX 950.


----------



## DerLachs (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher darauf tippen das P11 bei der 380x liegt und P10 bei der Fury X.


Mach mir keine Hoffnungen. 

Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die neuen Polaris-Karten auch unter DX11 wesentlich perfomanter sind? Ist Polaris wirklich von Grund auf eine neue Architektur oder nur eine "Weiterentwicklung"? Anscheinend profitiert AMD ja ziemlich von DX12 oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Kommt Vega eigentlich sicher im Oktober?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

sichere Quellen gibt es glaube ich nicht aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



murkskopf schrieb:


> ...
> ("_Another interesting part about this answer was when AMD mentioned AIB partners and that some of them will most likely try to drive the clocks as high as possible with their own designs, which would mean lower efficiency. Which is quite interesting indeed. It means that AMD is not limiting AIB partners with clockspeeds for the sake of better efficiency and this should be great news for those who want the best possible performance._")
> ...



das macht hoffnung. bin gespannt was die custom-modelle zustande bringen werden. #nitro


----------



## DunCor (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Denke viele haben hier schon wieder zu hohe Erwartungen.

Was haben wir denn für Aussagen?

1. Man möchte sich stark auf Performance/Watt konzentrieren
2. Man zielt mit Polaris auf den Mainstreammarkt

Wenn man sich da jetzt z.B bei Steam mal Zahlen ansieht, dann merkt man auch, dass 45% noch bei <=1GB VRam sind und da nochmal 25% zwischen 1GB und 2 GB sind. Da könnte sehr großes Potential drin stecken, wenn man es schafft diesen Markt anzusprechen und das ist erheblich klüger als das was einige sich hier im Forum wünschen, sich immer zur selben Zeit, im selben Segment mit dem Markt-/Markenführer anzulegen und diesen dann entweder zu schlagen oder die selbe Leistung günstiger anzubieten. Das kann man sich natürlich wünschen, aber ein Unternehmen sollte sowas tunlichst unterlassen. Man geht auf Goliath nicht frontal mit dem Breitschwert los.

Zurück zu den Steamzahlen. Wie spricht man denn diesen Markt am besten an. Betrachtet man die letzte Generation waren die erfolgreichsten Karten die 970er gefolgt von der 960er -> Preissegment bis ~350€. Auf AMD-Seite wären dann 390er und 380er das Equivalent und ich denke es macht irgendwie mehr Sinn von diesen Karten auszugehen, als immer von 980/980ti/1070/1080.

Nehmen wir hier jetzt also mal die 390er (ist ja das Equivalent der am meist verkauften Karte der letzten Generation) als Ausgangspunkt der "Polaris-Top-Karte" und packen die obligatorischen ~+20% Preis-/Leistungssteigerung einer neuen Generation oben drauf (die 1070er/1080er machen ja auch nichts anderes). Die bessere Effizienz sind in dem Segment sicherlich wichtiger als in höheren, wirklich bezahlen wird einem das aber keiner. 

Ich würde vermuten, dass man auf +~20% Performance gezielt hat, einfach um auch mehr Leute zum upgrade von auch neueren Karten zu bewegen, vielleicht ist das mit einem starken Fokus auf Effizienz nicht so möglich, da hatte man ja klar einen Rückstand. 

Die Frage ist für mich nun eher ob man bei 390 +30% Performance bei +10% Preis oder bei 390 +10% Performance bei -10% Preis (oder darüber oder darunter) rauskommt.

Natürlich könnten sie auch mehr Leistung rausgeholt haben (die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt) , nur würden sie sich das dann genauso wie Nvidia bezahlen lassen. Dann haben sie halt 1070er Leistung aber dafür bezahlst du dann halt auch annähernd Nvidia Preise.  An die 300-350€ 980erTI/1070 bei Amd, da glaub ich nicht  wirklich dran.

Das mag für einige jetzt vielleicht enttäuschend klingen, aber wenn man jetzt von allem was wir bisher von der 1070er wissen mal eine 1060er vorstellen (zumindest was Preis und Performance angeht), da wären oben genannte überlegungen absolut konkurenzfähig.


----------



## Atent123 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja in dem Video liegt ne 86W Polaris Karte gleichauf mit ner 140W Nvidia Karte.
> Die Nvidia kann eigentlich nur die 970 sein und die 86W die P11.
> Deswegen halt P11 auf 970/390 Niveau.
> Hatte AMD meine ich auch mal so gesagt.



Das ist das Gesamtsystem.
Inklusive eines Undervoltetem 4790k.
Das Szenario war eher dazu da um zu zeigen wie Effizient sie ist.
Beide Karten wurden auf Konstante 60 FPS gelockt un dazu wurde auch ein Setting gewählt in dem die im Test verwendete 950 auch konstante 60 FPS halten kann.
Ich denke es wird der ganz kleine P11 Pro Chip gewesen sein der leicht über der 950 liegen dürfte.
54 Watt weniger Verbrauch als eine 950 wären natürlich killer wen die Leistung bei einer 950 liegt.
Diese 86 Watt Angabe passt auch gut dazu das der kleine Polaris eine TDP von 50 Watt haben soll.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Nen Gesamtsystem mit undervolteten 4790K und ner 950 liegt aber eher bei 100W, kommt aber auf das Spiel drauf an.

Edit:
Gerade gesehen, ist wohl Star Wars Battlefront.

Edit2:
Also Leistung einer 950 bei 54W weniger Verbrauch.
Klingt eher nach einer 460 als 470.


----------



## Atent123 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nen Gesamtsystem mit undervolteten 4790K und ner 950 liegt aber eher bei 100W, kommt aber auf das Spiel drauf an.
> 
> Edit:
> Gerade gesehen, ist wohl Star Wars Battlefront.



Die 950 alleine frisst doch schon 85-90 Watt beim Spielen.
Wie soll man dann mit 100 Watt auskommen ?

Leistungsaufnahme  - Nvidia GeForce GTX 95: 3 Karten von Asus, EVGA und MSI im Test

Edit: Inwiefern ?
Wen die X Version zwischen 380 und 380x liegt ist es doch nur logisch das die non x Version bei der 950 liegt.
Schließlich ist die 950 kaum Langsamer als die 960 bzw. ist der Unterschied nicht wirklich groß (ca. 10-15%).


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ne 960 verbraucht eigentlich auch 100W, aber je nach Spiel, Restsystem und Vsync an bist du bei ca 100-120W Gesamtverbrauch.
Hatte auch vorher nicht aufs Spiel geachtet.


----------



## Atent123 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

470 mit 950 Leistung villeicht leicht darüber.
470x mit Leistung zwischen 380 und 380x
480 mit Leistung etwa bei der Nano
480x Leistung etwa bei 980ti.

So stelle ich mir das vor und so wird es hoffentlich passieren.


----------



## Boarder1312 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Dann bitte eine 490 (vs 1070) oder 490x(vs 1080)


----------



## Atent123 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Dann bitte eine 490 (vs 1070) oder 490x(vs 1080)



Die 480x würde wen sie wirklich 980ti Leistung bietet doch schon gegen die 1070 stehen.
Schließlich hat die 1080 40% mehr Rechenleistung als die 1070 und ist damit 28% vor der 980ti.
Also wird die 1070 auch bei der 980ti liegen.
Ich denke der kleine Vega Chip wird so bei um die 430mm liegen.
Damit wäre er eine Klasse über der 1080 und müsste sich eher mit einem vielleicht erscheinendem GP102 messen.
Der Große könnte wie bei NVDIA mehr oder weniger ein Firepro Chip werden der für eine normale Karte nur bedingt taugt.


----------



## Dellwin (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also Beides kann nicht sein,entweder 480X = 980Ti Leistung oder 490= 1070 Leistung,denn die 1070 ist anscheinend auf Niveau der 980Ti.

Da ich max. nur 250-300€ für die neue GK ausgeben möchte,werde ich einfach das Nehmen,was für den Preis zu haben ist


----------



## Boarder1312 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Na ich ging in der Annahme, dass die GTX1070 schneller sei als die 980ti.


----------



## murkskopf (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



DunCor schrieb:


> Denke viele haben hier schon wieder zu hohe Erwartungen.
> 
> Was haben wir denn für Aussagen?
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich ist dein Post mindestens genauso viel Spekaltius wie die vorherigen. AMD hat gesagt, dass man zum ersten Mal in der Geschichte mit Polaris eine Architektur von Grund auf für eine hohe Energieeffizienz ausgelegt ist. Das ist aber auch schon alles. Die ganze Mainstream-Geschichte basiert auf eigenen Interpretationen und Spekulationen von diversen (Möchtegern-)Journalisten. Wenn es um Fakten geht, sieht es nämlich so aus, dass Raja Koduri nur erwähnt hat, dass es AMD's selbsterklärtes Ziel ist, möglichst viele Nutzer ("_many millions of gamers_" im Originalinterview) mit VR-fähiger Hardware auszustatten (letzteres deutet auf 390-Niveau als Mindestmaß hin) - VR limitiert nicht nach oben, also geht es auch deutlich leistungsstärker. 

Ich hatte erst neulich eine sehr "interessante" Unterhaltung in einem anderen Forum, wo jemand der Meinung ist, Polaris rein als Ersatz der jetzigen R7-Serie, da AMD damals beim Launch der Radeon-200-Modelle das Wort "Mainstream" neben die R7 260(X) geschrieben hatte... 

Mit deinen "vermuten", "annehmen", glauben", etc. kannst du gerne versuchen zu Argumentieren, die echte Leistung beeinflußt das aber nicht. Tatsache ist das Benchmark-Einträge eine Shaderanzahl von 2304 angeben, wobei gerüchteweise 2560 vorhanden sein sollen. Das sollte schon deutlich ausreichen um auf ein Niveau ähnlich der GTX 1080 voranzuschreiten, wenn Polaris' Taktung nicht deutlich niedriger liegt als Nvidia's GTX 1080 (was dank des kleineren Prozesses eigentlich unwahrscheinlich wirkt). Da Pascal kein Asynchronous Shading mit der Hardware unterstützt, kann AMD auch kleinere Leistungsunterschiede durchaus ausgleichen (bei Computerbase konnte die Fury dank ACEs zwischen 19% und 13% an Leistung dazugewinnen, wenn die ACEs ausgelastet werden).
Erreicht Polaris 10 (mit 2304 Shadern) eine Taktung von 1403 MHz so liegt man schon in der Rechenleistung auf dem Niveau einer boostenden GTX 1070. Hat der Vollausbau von Polaris 10 wirklich 2560 Shader, so liegt die nötige Taktung unter den bereits bei Testmustern verwendeten 1266 MHz.

Wenn man Raja Koduri's Worte liest, handelt es sich bei Polaris nicht nur um ein Produkt für eine Perfomanzklasse (wie z.B. "Mainstream"): "_We are really focusing on trying to bring FinFET technology with it’s amazing performance per watt to as many segments as possible. As many ranges of performance as possible. I can tell you Ryan, you and your readers, you’ll be pleased at what we’re going to do with this thing and you’ll be surprised._"


----------



## DunCor (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Natürlich ist es auch nur Spekulatius, mehr als spekulieren geht bisher ja auch nicht, weils eben nichts gibt worüber man diskutieren kann. Ich habs aber recht ausführlich erklärt, wie ich zu den Annahmen komme anstatt mich in den Hyptrain zu hocken.



murkskopf schrieb:


> Mit deinen "vermuten", "annehmen", glauben", etc. kannst du gerne versuchen zu Argumentieren, die echte Leistung beeinflußt das aber nicht. Tatsache ist das Benchmark-Einträge eine Shaderanzahl von 2304 angeben, wobei gerüchteweise 2560 vorhanden sein sollen. Das sollte schon deutlich ausreichen um auf ein Niveau ähnlich der GTX 1080 voranzuschreiten[...]




Genau so sowas meine ich damit. Du stellst es als Tatsache hin, dass es 2304 Shader SIND, wobei du im selben Satz nochmal 2560 als Gerücht reinbringst, womit die 2304 selbst in diesem einen Satz keine Tatsache sein können. Du gehst hier auch nur von (wahrscheinlichen) Vermutungen aus, aber im weiteren Absatz wird natürlich dann vom Best-case ausgegangen und fröhlich weitergerechnet. Der Takt, wie mans auf die Straße bringt, immer schön vom best-case ausgehen....

Wir werden ja sehen, wer am Ende näher dran ist, wobei ich natürlich den großen Vorteil gegen über den Hype-Train- Passagieren habe, dass die Freude wenns denn besser kommt die Entäuschung, dass ich total daneben gelegen habe mehr als wett macht.


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wieso lese ich in den letzten beiden Beiträgen immer Spekulatius!?!

Ist denn schon wieder Weihnachten?



Ihr meint wohler eher Spekulation.


----------



## Thaiminater (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Am ersten Juni wird die Katze ausm Sack gelassen 
AMD Announces June 1st Press Conference For Polaris & 7th Gen APUs - Computex 2 16


----------



## Atent123 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Und auf der PC Gaming Show geht sie hoffentlich in den Verkauf.


----------



## murkskopf (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



DunCor schrieb:


> Genau so sowas meine ich damit. Du stellst es als Tatsache hin, dass es 2304 Shader SIND, wobei du im selben Satz nochmal 2560 als Gerücht reinbringst, womit die 2304 selbst in diesem einen Satz keine Tatsache sein können.



Es IST EINE TATSACHE, dass schon mehrere Benchmarkeinträge zu einer unbenannten AMD-GPU mit 2.304 Shadern existiert. Es ist ebenso eine Tatsache, dass die IDs der AMD-GPUs aus den Benchmarks ebenso in offiziellen AMD-Treiberupdates der Linux-Treiber vorkommen. Das IST TATSACHE.

Die 2560 Shader sind ein Gerücht - was aber durchaus plausibel ist und zwar aufgrund mehrer Tatsachen. So gilt es als gesichert dass die Polaris-GPU der PS4 Neo mit 2.304 Shadern kommt; Sony und Microsoft haben historisch gesehen bei ihren Konsolen (z.B. der PS4) auf bestehende GPU-Designs zurückgegriffen, aber diese stets beschnitten um die Produktionskosten zu senken, da auch ein teildefekter Chip so nicht als Ausschuss gilt. Nun, eine ganz simple Deduktion: Die PS4 Neo benutzt eine GPU mit 2.304 Shadern; Sony hat noch nie eine unbeschnittene AMD-GPU in einer Konsole verwendet... was folgt daraus?
Die 2560 Shader wurden direkt von einer Website erwähnt, die dank eines Leakers ein Foto vom AMD Graphics Manager mit Polaris ID sowie vom Windows-Gerätemanger mit Polaris-ID-Eintrag als deutlich wahrscheinlicher betrachten sollte, als ~90% aller anderen Gerüchte von tollen Quellen wie TechPowerUp und WCCFTech... 

Es gibt einen sehr deutlichen Unterschied zu dem was ich mache - dem Spekulieren aufgrund von Tatsachen - und dem was du machst - dem "_ich denke mir Zahlen aus, die mir schön gefallen. +20% mehr Leistung wären schön!_"




DunCor schrieb:


> Du gehst hier auch nur von (wahrscheinlichen) Vermutungen aus, aber im weiteren Absatz wird natürlich dann vom Best-case ausgegangen und fröhlich weitergerechnet. Der Takt, wie mans auf die Straße bringt, immer schön vom best-case ausgehen....



Die Angaben vom Takt sind Rechenbeispiele um gegen dein "_+20% und das passt so, AMD kann sowieso nicht mit Nvidia mithalten_" vorzugehen. Es ist jedoch eine Tatsache, dass AMD selber angekündigt hat, dass man mit 14 nm FinFet mehr Leistung pro Power und geringe Leckströme hat, wodurch man höher Takten kann. Genauso ist es eine Tatsache, dass Polaris 10 (eine Ausbaustufe) mit 1266 MHz getestet wurde.


----------



## murkskopf (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Um zu den weniger bestätigten Mutmaßungen zurückzukommen:

Weiß der XFX-Typ etwas mehr über Polaris?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Reddit


----------



## munn (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Habe nur ich das Gefühl oder geht die Zeit zurzeit total langsam?
Womöglich ist ein schwarzes Loch neben uns und wir wissens nichtmal xD

Wär nice wenn der Typ das so geleakt hätte xD
Ich versteh nicht warum man so lange gewartet hat mit dem release...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

um deine Kauflust ins unermäßliche zu treiben


----------



## seahawk (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Man musste immer vorsichtig sein, denn bisher brachte AMD Rechenleistung weniger effektiv in FPS als NV. 

2560 SPs entsprechen einer R390, bei 1300Mhz wäre man also 30% schneller als ne R9 390.  Das wäre ohne Architekturverbesserung 10% über der R9 390X. Und damit ein gutes Stück unter der 1070. 1070 Leistung für Polaris ist ambitioniert, aber hoffentlich möglich, aber da brauchen sie wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr als 1300Mhz oder eine grandiose Verbesserung der Architektur.


----------



## munn (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich denke man wird unter der 1070 sein aber ein gutes P/L verhältnis besitzen.
10% besser als die 390X fänd ich jedoch etwas zu low.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ja aber es wurde ja mehr an der Effizienz gemacht als an der Leistung


----------



## drebbin (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ein Produkt mit der gleichen Leistung was aber weniger Strom frisst und leichter zu kühlen ist, dadurch sind auch leisere designs möglich, ist trotzdem schon  attraktiver.


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Uninteressant!
Ich will eine neue Grafikkarte,  nicht weil sie Sparsamer ist. DaS ist Geldverschwendung,  wenn man die gleiche Leistung hat und drauf zahlen muss.
Spürbar mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch,  das ist attraktiv.
Alles andere ist schön(rednerei)Malerei!


----------



## seahawk (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die Leistung der 390X + XX% ist für 150W ist eine deutliche Steigerung gegenüber den meisten Karten ähnlicher Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



seahawk schrieb:


> Die Leistung der 390X + XX% ist für 150W ist eine deutliche Steigerung gegenüber den meisten Karten ähnlicher Leistungsaufnahme.



Naja, warum sollte ich als 290 User dann aufrüsten?
Wegen der Effizienz?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Es soll Leute geben, denen die wichtig ist.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

aber wahrscheinlich nicht um von eoner 290 zu ner 480 oder so zu wechseln weil die weniger frisst ;D


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Weniger Verbrauch, mehr Speicher und leiser wird sich auch sein.
Dazu sehr wahrscheinlich auch nur max 300€ kosten.
Warum sollen das keine Gründe sein?
Es geht nicht immer nur um die maximale Leistung.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Aber um deutlich mehr Leistung für gleiches Geld.

Effizienz interessiert mich nur innerhalb der gleichen Generation an Karten im Verhältnis zur Konkurrenz.

Die Mischung aus Leistung-Preis-Effizienz muss stimmen.

Für Neukäufer vllt ok.. aber 300€ für 390 Leistung würde ich auch da nicht empfehlen...

PS:

Wie ist denn gerade der Stand der Vermutungen?!
Gabs irgendwelche relevanten Neuigkeiten zur Leistung der Karten?


----------



## seahawk (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Naja, warum sollte ich als 290 User dann aufrüsten?
> Wegen der Effizienz?



Auch Nutzer von 7X00 und ähnliche Karten wollen evtl. mal aufrüsten und die 290/390 waren ja von Stromverbrauch und Kühlung/Lautstärke schon nicht ganz einfach. Als Besitzer einer 290/390 würde ich sowieso auf Vega warten.


----------



## Dellwin (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Es sollte bei der Leistung schon auf GTX980 Niveau sein mindestens! 

Sonst kann ich mir auch gebraucht ne 390X holen die dann sicher billiger ist, wenn der Unterschied nur 10% beträgt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

so wie ich gehört habe wird die 480 die leistung der 390 haben und 200-250 kosten sprich die wird wahrscheinlich günstiger sein als eine 390


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Es sollte bei der Leistung schon auf GTX980 Niveau sein mindestens!
> 
> Sonst kann ich mir auch gebraucht ne 390X holen die dann sicher billiger ist, wenn der Unterschied nur 10% beträgt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Da ja ne 980 auch so viel mehr Leistung als ne 390X hat.


----------



## Dellwin (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da ja ne 980 auch so viel mehr Leistung als ne 390X hat.


Lesen ist schon schwer ich weiß. 
Was hab ich geschrieben? 

MINDESTENS! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Lesen ist schon schwer ich weiß.
> Was hab ich geschrieben?
> 
> MINDESTENS!


Und was hat meine Aussage damit zu tun?
Es ging mir um den Vergleich 980 zur 390X.
Die nehmen sich nicht wirklich was, deswegen macht es keinen Unterschied welches Niveau man erreicht.


----------



## Dellwin (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also ich finde schon das sie sich viel nehmen. 
Gaming-Benchmarks: 1920 x 1080 Pixel (Full-HD) - AMD Radeon R9 390X, R9 380 und R7 370 im Test: Neue Namen fur altbekannte GPUs


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Der Test ist knapp nen Jahr alt und es gibt auch mehr als nur FHD.
Geforce GTX 1080 im Test: Der erste 16-nm-Konig mit 2 GHz im OC-Betrieb [Test der Woche] - Geforce GTX 1080 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit
Im Mittel trennen die beiden Karten vielleicht 5-10%, was im Prinzip keinen praktischen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Dellwin (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Full HD besitzen die meisten Leute sowie ich z. B. (2560x1080), daher ist der Test in dieser Auflösung auch am Aussagekräftigsten für mich. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## robotnikz (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Full HD besitzen die meisten Leute sowie ich z. B. (2560x1080), daher ist der Test in dieser Auflösung auch am Aussagekräftigsten für mich.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Das ist nicht FullHD..[emoji6]  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dellwin (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sag bloß ?!? Eben weil es nicht Full HD ist,hab ich die Auflösung extra nochmal in Klammern dazugeschrieben.

BTT: AMD Radeon R9 480(X): Polaris 10 zeigt in ersten Benchmarks gute Ergebnisse - ComputerBase

Schneller als ne GTX980 und auf Fury Niveau. Wenn jetzt noch der Preis stimmt (250-300€) ,wäre das die perfekte Karte für mich.


----------



## Blackout27 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Sag bloß ?!? Eben weil es nicht Full HD ist,hab ich die Auflösung extra nochmal in Klammern dazugeschrieben.
> 
> BTT: AMD Radeon R9 480(X): Polaris 10 zeigt in ersten Benchmarks gute Ergebnisse - ComputerBase
> 
> Schneller als ne GTX980 und auf Fury Niveau. Wenn jetzt noch der Preis stimmt (250-300€) ,wäre das die perfekte Karte für mich.



Das klingt doch sehr vielversprechend  Eine übertaktete 480X auf Fury/980ti@stock würde sicher viele Abnehmer finden.


----------



## Rotavapor (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass bei der 480 das VSR bei 1080p nicht auf 1440p begrenzt ist wie bei der R290 sondern bis mindestens UHD geht. Gibt es da infos?


----------



## Körschgen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Naja mal sehen.
Das wäre schon das mindeste was ich an Leistung in der GPU Klasse erhoffe....

Wie die Realität aussehen wird....


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Finde es schade dass es nicht wirklich eine Karte von AMD gibt die deutlich mehr Leistung als meine 290 hat.
Wann soll ich dann aufrüsten?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

im Oktober.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> im Oktober.



Vega?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

jup.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> jup.



Gibt's schon Infos was Vega leisten wird?


----------



## Rolk (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Gibt's schon Infos was Vega leisten wird?



Nicht das ich wüsste, aber der Chip soll wohl ein gutes Stück grösser werden als das was die 1080 unter der Haube hat.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Gibt's schon Infos was Vega leisten wird?



Noch nichts konkretes, aber man kann davon ausgehen dass eine GTX 1080, möglicherweise deutlich,  geschlagen wird


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Yeah, dann würde sich auch ein upgrade für 290 User lohnen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Leute ihr macht mich verrückt 😱. Eigentlich wollte ich ne gtx 1080, ist mir aber doch zu teuer und die 480X wir wohl so schnell wie ne 980ti und jetzt sagt ihr vega wird noch schneller als die 1080? Ich warte noch weiter [emoji24]


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Leute ihr macht mich verrückt 😱. Eigentlich wollte ich ne gtx 1080, ist mir aber doch zu teuer und die 480X wir wohl so schnell wie ne 980ti und jetzt sagt ihr vega wird noch schneller als die 1080? Ich warte noch weiter [emoji24]


Wenn du dann nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit immer noch wartest, dann musst dich nicht wundern.
Kauf Leistung wenn du sie brauchst und warte nicht auf immer mehr Leistung.


----------



## Dellwin (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Eben, ansonsten kannst du bis Tod warten... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die 480x kann, bzw wird, froh sein annähernd, vielleicht und ganz eventuell, an eine 1070 ran zu kommen. Und das sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Das wird eher die 490 (x).


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du dann nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit immer noch wartest, dann musst dich nicht wundern.
> Kauf Leistung wenn du sie brauchst und warte nicht auf immer mehr Leistung.


Das mache ich immer...


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Warum wartest du dann?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

weil ich es nicht einsehe 789€ zu bezahlen


----------



## Blackout27 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich würde auch erstmal abwarten bis alle ihre Karten auf den Tisch gelegt haben und dann entscheiden ob man sich eine GTX10X0 oder eine neue R9 kauft. Finde den Preis von 789€ auch einfach nur frech (selbst 699$).


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Und wann soll die 480 denne im Handel sein?
Kommt das jetzt zeitnah ode muss man noch 3Monate warten?

NV ist ja schon fleißig am VK.

Wenns noch ewig mit AMD dauert kann ich auch zu ner 390greifen fürn schnapper gebot.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Und wann soll die 480 denne im Handel sein?



Vermutlich kurz nach der Vorstellung am 01.06


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ok wollen wirs mal hoffen das se es nicht verbocken....^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Im Grafikkarten Bereich schon ewig nicht mehr 💪


----------



## Dellwin (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Meine Vermutung bisher :

Vega 10 (Fury X2) vs Titan X2, 1080Ti
Vega 11 (490,490X) vs 1080/1070
Polaris 10 (480X) vs 1060Ti
Polaris 10 (480) vs 1060 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Könnte hinkommen.


----------



## Rolk (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die 480X wird zwischen 1060Ti und 1070 liegen, aber warscheinlich deutlich näher an der 1070. Nichts genaues weis man aber nicht...


----------



## BigYundol (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hui, mal schauen was AMD am 31.05. so livestreamen möchte 

AMD auf Twitter: "Mark your calendars for May 31 at 9 PM CDT as AMD broadcasts live from #Computex2016! https://t.co/6bLIxMDnmd https://t.co/CUJkZOMszq"


----------



## Hogan (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Polaris Tech Day: NDA ends on June 29th | VideoCardz.com

Sollten die neuen Karten wirklich erst Anfang Juli kommen, werden wohl einige Kunden die 1070 kaufen, anstatt noch länger zu warten.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hogan schrieb:


> AMD Polaris Tech Day: NDA ends on June 29th | VideoCardz.com
> 
> Sollten die neuen Karten wirklich erst Anfang Juli kommen, werden wohl einige Kunden die 1070 kaufen, anstatt noch länger zu warten.



Kann aber auch für P11, Mobile oder was weiß ich gelten. Warum sollte AMD einen Computex Livestream machen und erklären hier Polaris, wenn es keine Infos gibt? Ich vermute mal dass 1.7. der Starttermin für die Verkäufe wird. Vorher wirds die 1070 auch nicht geben, halt nur als Ref Design


----------



## seahawk (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Naja, da ist halt noch die neue APU...


----------



## Unrockstar85 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



seahawk schrieb:


> Naja, da ist halt noch die neue APU...


Bristol ist aber nur Platzhalter bis ZEN.. Lisa Su weiß sehr genau was sie an P11 und P10 hat. 
Ausserdem will die RTG mit P10 ja massiv Marktanteile zurückholen. Allerdings kann es auch sein dass man P10XT erst am 1.7. sieht. Oder aber AMD hat mit P10XT einen GP104-150 Konkurenten in der Hand, dann wäre VEGA 10 auch überhalb von GP104.. Bisher sagen die Partner aber auch nur: Leistung auf Fury /980 Niveau also eher an der 1070 - 10/15%


----------



## seahawk (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bristol und eine technische Preview auf Polaris mit dem echten Launch später, wäre auch ne Option.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich will aber wissen, ob sich das warten lohnt oder ich mir in 3 Wochen eine 1080/ 70  kaufe.

Das ist schwach,  wenn die Konkurrenz vorliegt, nicht mal was aus dem nähkästchen plaudern und den hype ein bisschen abzugreifen.


----------



## Dellwin (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die 1070/1080 sind in einer anderen Preis Klasse wie P10.
P10 wird mMn bis höchstens 350€ gehen. Die 1070 500-550€ und die 1080 ist ja schon klar. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ob es sich lohnt von einer 290 auf P10 zu wechseln ?!


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn du stromsparend willst, aber da muss man den Kaufpreis erst mal einsparen. Ich würde dann eher auf den kleinen VEGA umsteigen. Das lohnt sich dann garantiert.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ob es sich lohnt von einer 290 auf P10 zu wechseln ?!



Ist mal eine gute Frage, einfach auf Tests warten. Gibt ja noch die GTX 1070 als alternative

mfg


----------



## Dellwin (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Kommt auf dein Budget etc an. 
Ich hab z. B. meine 7970 verkauft und werde wohl auf die 480X wechseln. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich würds mir wünschen das AMD mal vor der 1080er liegt, dann gebs mal wieder nen besseren Preiskampf.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Naja, habe mir erst einen Monitor mit Freesync gegönnt.
Da brauche ich keine grüne Karte _als Übergangslösung_ im PC 
Wan sollte der kleine bzw. große Vega erscheinen?


----------



## seahawk (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Gerüchte sagen Oktober bis Q2/2017.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Gerüchte sagen Herbst 2016!

AMD Vega - High-End-Grafikkarte angeblich auf Oktober 2016 vorgezogen - GameStar


----------



## Krfx (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich weiss das mir es niemand genau sagen kann, aber werden die Polaris 11 sprich 470 470x oder sogar 480 ende Juni in Custom Designs erhältlich sein?

Könnte auch bis August warten, ist wahrscheinlich schlauer da dann auch die Preise bisschen fallen werden.


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Polaris wird  Mitte diesen Sommers erscheinen.
Denke Ende Juli/ Mitte August.

AMD Polaris: Technische Daten, Release und Codenamen


Vega erst im Herbs, bzw Ende 2016/ Anfang 2017 im Schlimmsten Fall.


----------



## Duvar (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die Karten werden übrigens RX... heißen siehe Bild http://i.imgur.com/G4ryfBy.jpg


----------



## Krfx (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich glaube das das X beim RX als Platzhalter da steht.


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Denke auch.
Da steht bestimmt eine  10 oder 11.
R11 480
R10 490.


----------



## Offset (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Was denkt ihr, wann es ungefähr zum Abverkauf der alten Karten kommt? 
Ein bekannter bräuchte ne neue Grafikkarte, aber ich will auch keine Ewigkeiten mehr auf die neuen warten.


----------



## Körschgen (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Glaube kaum das sich das lohnen wird...

P11 und 10 werden Leistungsmäßig sehr niedrig angesetzt werden...

Glaube/hoffe eine 390 wird nicht zu einem Preis zu bekommen sein der besser als vergleichbare Polariskarten wird...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

soweit ich weiß soll man ungefähr für 250€ die Leistung einer 390 bekommen, wäre auf jedenfall schön wenn es so wäre.


----------



## Razerbear (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also , ich denke schon, dass AMD bald den 480X für unter 250eur anbieten. Somit steht hoffentlich bald Preisknaller nichs im wege.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Radeon Polaris Tech Day: NDA fur AMD-Polaris-Grafikkarten fallt am 29. Juni - Seite 9 - ComputerBase Forum

Ich denke die 480X wird bei < 400€ landen, und ich vermute dass AMD die Karte zurückhält weil sie der 1070 gefährlich nahekommt. Nvidia bräuchte ja nur die Taktung erhöhen und AMD würde man wieder Unfähigkeit vorwerfen. 
250€ für ne Leistung an einer 980ti? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. AMD Muss ja auch Geld verdienen. Aber sollte die P10Xt tatsächlich an die 980ti heranreichen, dann wäre die 1070 in Schlagweite und  299$ ohne Tax wäre wohl machbar.


----------



## Hogan (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß soll man ungefähr für 250€ die Leistung einer 390 bekommen, wäre auf jedenfall schön wenn es so wäre.


 Das wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht genug. Die 390 bekommt man jetzt bereits ab 300€, auch wenn polaris deutlich effizienter wird, wäre das für mich kein besonderer Deal. Aber bisherige leaks deuten ja auch eher Richtung fury performancetechnisch hin.


----------



## trigger831 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich denke eher, das die Leistung oberhalb der R9 390X für etwa 250-300 Dollar liegen wird. Hatte AMD das nicht mal selbst "versehentlich" über Twitter gepostet?


----------



## DunCor (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Radeon Polaris Tech Day: NDA fur AMD-Polaris-Grafikkarten fallt am 29. Juni - Seite 9 - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Ich denke die 480X wird bei < 400€ landen, und ich vermute dass AMD die Karte zurückhält weil sie der 1070 gefährlich nahekommt. Nvidia bräuchte ja nur die Taktung erhöhen und AMD würde man wieder Unfähigkeit vorwerfen.
> 250€ für ne Leistung an einer 980ti? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. AMD Muss ja auch Geld verdienen. Aber sollte die P10Xt tatsächlich an die 980ti heranreichen, dann wäre die 1070 in Schlagweite und  299$ ohne Tax wäre wohl machbar.



Klingt sehr unwahrscheinlich für mich, das gesamte Portfolio zurückzuhalten, weil eine Karte gut mit 1070 konkurrieren könnte. Am Ende schaut ja auch da jeder was die Partner bringen, macht für mich nicht so viel Sinn, aus Angst dass bisschen Takt der FE erhöht wird nicht zu releasen.

Allgemein:
Wenn man vor dem Zeitplan wäre, dann hätte man sicher auch released, aber es wurde immer von Mitte des Jahres gesprochen. Mitte des Jahres sind Computex und E3 und die wurden nicht zufällig eben mit Polaris in Verbindung gebracht. Solche Messen stellen jetzt nicht nur in der Graphikkartenindustrie Fixpunkte in den Roadmaps dar und nur weil jetzt die 1080FE eine Woche davor gelauncht wurde, wirft man nicth alles über den Haufen (kann man ja auch gar nicht), man kann sich ja keine Graphikkarten backen. Fänds eher unprofessionell, wenn man irgendwie in Hektik verfallen wäre.

Kann natürlich immer noch sein, dass was schiefgegangen ist und man hinterher hinkt, aber grade war die Presse in Macau und auf der Computex wird was von Polaris erzählt. Wenn man relativ nahe am Launch ist, dann wirds wohl vor dem 1070er FE-Launch Infos geben und Computex würde sich anbieten, bin da zuversichtlich. Wenn man bis zum 10. Juni, spätestens aber nach der E3 noch immer keine Spezifikationen von AMD präsentiert wurden, dann kann man ungeduldig werden und vermuten dass was schief gegangen ist.


----------



## dsdenni (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Radeon Polaris Tech Day: NDA fur AMD-Polaris-Grafikkarten fallt am 29. Juni - Seite 9 - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Ich denke die 480X wird bei < 400€ landen, und ich vermute dass AMD die Karte zurückhält weil sie der 1070 gefährlich nahekommt. Nvidia bräuchte ja nur die Taktung erhöhen und AMD würde man wieder Unfähigkeit vorwerfen.
> 250€ für ne Leistung an einer 980ti? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. AMD Muss ja auch Geld verdienen. Aber sollte die P10Xt tatsächlich an die 980ti heranreichen, dann wäre die 1070 in Schlagweite und  299$ ohne Tax wäre wohl machbar.


Die Chipgröße soll ja relativ klein bleiben was ja auch die Kosten senkt. Mal sehen was kommt, abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Unrockstar85 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

@DsDenni:

Ja 232mm² ist nunmal nicht schlecht. Mal sehen wie die Packdichten aussehen

@DunCor:
Schau dir mal das Foto an. Da hat jemand aus der 1 ne 9 gemacht und ne 2 davor geschrieben.  Vllt ist das auch nur ne Ente. AMD sagte aber schon, Polaris 10 wird den Massenmarkt aufwirbeln. Ich wünsche mir persönlich ne P10XT die knapp unterhalb der 170 rangiert und 50$ günstiger ist. Damit könnte man eben Geld verdienen und Marketshare sichern


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wie sagt man so schön, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft!


----------



## Octobit (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir persönlich ne P10XT die knapp unterhalb der 170 rangiert und 50$ günstiger ist. Damit könnte man eben Geld verdienen und Marketshare sichern



Ich glaube, das würde noch nicht reichen für den Massenmarkt. Hier im Forum mag polaris dann die Empfehlung sein, aber wenn der Laie den etwas längeren grünen Balken mit gefährlichem Halbwissen Richtung Treiber, Stromverbrauch und tollen extrafunktionen, dann sind 50€ Preisdifferenz imho zu wenig. Da müssten es dann schon mindestens 100€ sein denke ich. Oder am besten natürlich einfach schneller sein, was ich aber nicht glaube.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unrockstar85 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Octobit schrieb:


> ...



Da magst du Recht haben, nur MUSS Amd auch Geld verdienen. 
Wenn man die P10XT bei 300$ ohne Tax ansetzt würde sie in Deutschland bei 370€ landen.. Fraglich ob nicht damit vllt das bessere Ziel erreicht wird. Die Herren Media Saturn Mitarbeiter haben eh nur Grüne Augen.. Wusstest du denn nicht dass NUR Geforce GTX Karten zum Spielen geeignet sind? Aber verkaufen dir dann ne PS4 oder XBone mit ner AMD GPU


----------



## Dellwin (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich hoffe und wünsche mir bei der 480X eine Leistung die 10% langsamer ist als die der 1070,aber dafür einen Preis um die 300€. Das wäre TOP!


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> @DunCor:
> Schau dir mal das Foto an. Da hat jemand aus der 1 ne 9 gemacht und ne 2 davor geschrieben.  Vllt ist das auch nur ne Ente.



Und mal eben aus nem st nen th gemacht? 
Oder einfach nur mal was aufgesetzt und irgendein Datum eingefügt.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und mal eben aus nem st nen th gemacht?
> Oder einfach nur mal was aufgesetzt und irgendein Datum eingefügt.



das st fehlt ja, aber das th sieht auch so komisch dazwischen geschoben aus.


----------



## Ramons01 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Es gibt nun aber ein Bild der Präsentation wo eindeutig drauf steht: "unter NDA bis 29. Juni".

Link such ich gerne noch raus. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## homer2123 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Polaris Tech Day: NDA ends on June 29th | VideoCardz.com

Hier ist das Bild


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Von dem Bild reden wir doch die ganze Zeit.
Warum sollte eigentlich bei nem offiziellen NDA Papier, das Datum und die Uhrzeit per Hand eingetragen sein?
Wenn dem so ist, finde ich das nicht sehr proffessionell.
Wirkt dann mehr wie ein Wisch.


----------



## Krfx (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Morgen ist es so weit


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Dein Kalender scheint anders als unsere zu funktionieren.


----------



## Boarder1312 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Morgen ist es soweit. Endlich wird das Wetter besser.  Das meint er bestimmt.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich glaube eher, er meint den 1.Juni 4Uhr morgens.


----------



## Krfx (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ne hab mich vertan xD Aber morgen ist es so weit!


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Foto an. Da hat jemand aus der 1 ne 9 gemacht und ne 2 davor geschrieben.  Vllt ist das auch nur ne Ente.



Wenn man genau hinschaut, kann man schon Unterschiede erkennen. die 2 und der Ansatz der 9 sehen nicht wirklich so aus, wie die andere 2 und die 9 geschrieben wurde. Zudem scheint der Kugelschreiber bei den angeblichen Zusätzen nicht ganz zu funktionieren, doch dann funktioniert er aufeinmal tadellos. 

Morgen werden wir es wissen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Grade auf PC-Welt gefunden: Radeon R9 490X: AMD stellt neues Spitzenmodell vor - PC-WELT


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ach wieder dieser sollte, müsste, könnte Beitrag.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

jup hätte, wenn und aber, abwarten bis die ergebnisse draußen sind .


----------



## xfire89x (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Grade auf PC-Welt gefunden: Radeon R9 490X: AMD stellt neues Spitzenmodell vor - PC-WELT


Die schreiben; Eine 490x nen takken schneller als ne gtx 1080 und das für ca. 300 Euro?  Ja neh ist klar...


----------



## -H1N1- (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ne, die schreiben "Laut eigener Aussage sollen zwei parallel geschaltete Radeon R9 490X zwar nur einen Tick schneller sein als eine Geforce GTX 1080 (Test) – dafür aber auch deutlich günstiger als Nvidias Spitzenmodell."


----------



## Rolk (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



xfire89x schrieb:


> Die schreiben; Eine 490x nen takken schneller als ne gtx 1080 und das für ca. 300 Euro?  Ja neh ist klar...



Lies noch mal richtig...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wo läuft der stream den morgen?


----------



## xfire89x (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wtf ich habe mir den Text extra 2 mal durchgelesen und den Satz trotzdem nicht wahr genommen xD


----------



## trigger831 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Wo läuft der stream den morgen?



Watch AMD Computex 'Polaris Update' Live Stream Here | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Atent123 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Noch 10 Stunden dann gibt es mehr Infos.


----------



## Krfx (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wann fängt der Stream bzw. die Computex an?


----------



## Atent123 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Krfx schrieb:


> Wann fängt der Stream bzw. die Computex an?



In 9 Stunden und 15 Minuten.


----------



## Krfx (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Schon um 4 uhr D: lol. Ah ok Zeitverstellung und so verstehe


----------



## Dellwin (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich erwarte von Allen die den Stream gucken eine Live Bericht Erstattung 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von Allen die den Stream gucken eine Live Bericht Erstattung
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Dann kannst du ihn doch selber schauen, wenn du um 4:00 Uhr die LIVE-Berichterstattung mitlesen willst.


----------



## Duvar (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hier gibts einige neue Infos AMD Radeon RX 480 Graphics Card With Polaris 10 Leaked - 5.5 TFLOPs Compute, 8 GB GDDR5 Memory, Competes Against NVIDIA GM204

Edit:
Hab noch 2 lustige Sachen gefunden:

1. Fertigungsverfahren NANO
2.  AMD Multithreading


----------



## Thaiminater (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Klingt schonmal Gut ich kann hier? nen bisschen mitschreiben hab zu der Zeit IT Kurs


----------



## Boarder1312 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Damit wäre AMD aus dem Rennen bei mir.
Noch nicht mal der 1070 schaffen dei konkurenz zu machen.
Ich bin sauer.
Hoffe aber noch, das alle sich täuschen.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Damit wäre AMD aus dem Rennen bei mir.
> Noch nicht mal der 1070 schaffen dei konkurenz zu machen.
> Ich bin sauer.
> Hoffe aber noch, das alle sich täuschen.


War doch vorher klar und wurde oft genug gesagt.


----------



## Duvar (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Soweit ich weiß hatte AMD verlauten lassen, dass sie gar nicht mit der 1070/80 konkurieren werden, sondern im lukrativeren Mainstream bereich auftrumpfen wollen. 
AMD's Roy Taylor Clarifies Polaris Mainstream Positioning - Aims The $349 Market, Mentions NVIDIA as a Worthy Competitor


----------



## Atent123 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Noch 5 Stunden und ein paar zerquetschte und wir wissen mehr.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

hatte der Kollege zu viele Kurze oder was?
HARDOCP - From ATI to AMD back to ATI - From ATI to AMD back to ATI? A Journey in Futility

Wie soll ATI Bitte heute noch alleine Lebensfähig sein.. Also manchmal frag ich mich echt was sich alles Journalist schimpfen darf.


----------



## Blackout27 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

~250€ für eine RX480 (mir gefällt irgendiwe die "RX" Bezeichnung ) mit  ca. der Leistung einer GTX980 wäre eine super Karte 

Evtl. kann man die Karte auch noch etwas übertakten damit man auf GTX1070 Niveau landet. Ich drücke AMD beide Daumen und hoffe, dass die RX-Reihe viele Käufer finden werden


----------



## DerLachs (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich hoffe mal, eure Erwartungen werden nicht enttäuscht. Ich selber bezweifel, dass es wirklich eine AMD-Karte auf 980-Niveau für 250 Euro geben wird.


----------



## Blackout27 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, eure Erwartungen werden nicht enttäuscht. Ich selber bezweifel, dass es wirklich eine AMD-Karte auf 980-Niveau für 250 Euro geben wird.



Ich träume mich jetzt ins Bett und hoffe morgen Früh auf die Enthüllung der *RX480X mit 2560 Shader, 8GB GDDR5, GPU Takt ~1300Mhz, Preis 299$  = GTX980ti/GTX1070 Leistung. 


*


----------



## DerLachs (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Falls der Traum Realität werden sollte, werde ich wohl mein Konto plündern müssen.  Gute Nacht. Morgen wissen wir hoffentlich mehr.


----------



## Boarder1312 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Meine Prognose:

Es wird viel geredet, aber wenig ausgesagt.

Wird nicht viel bahnbrechendes kommen.
480 hurra,  aber mit kaum Aussagekraft.

Keine Konkurrenz im oberen Segment. Untere Mittelklasse interessiert mich nicht. 
Dann kann ich auch bei meiner 270x bleiben.

Eine Konkurrenz zur 1070 hätte ich erwartet. Aber das wird es wohl nicht geben. 
Ich ärgere mich über AMD. Wie sie arbeiten. Furchtbar.
Meine Chef hätte mir schon eines hinter die Löffel gegeben.


----------



## Simondasding (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ne! ich hatte trotz der vorherigen Gerüchte gehofft ich bekomme ein Konkurenzprodukt zu Nvidia, damit mal wieder Spannung rein kommt und Nvidia nicht ganz allein Topkarten anbietet. Weil zu den jetzigen Preisen ist Nvidia zu teuer: viele sagen zwar die 1070 bietet Titan X Level bei halbem preis, was ca auch 980 ti Level ist, ist super, jedoch hatte die 970 auch 780 ti Level für 300 statt 400-500 Euro. Und auch die 980 war die beste Karte, als sie erschien, wie die 1080 mit 500 statt 650-800 Euro. Das bleibt auch erst mal so, weil AMD es anscheinend verschissen hat ne anständige Topkarte mit HBM2 etc zu machen und jetzt ne 980 für 250-300 Euro statt 450-500 Euro macht. Dieser Preissturz bei gleicher Leistung sollte normal sein bei einer neuen Generation, gerade wenn sich die Strukturbreite halbiert.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Wird nicht viel bahnbrechendes kommen.
> 480 hurra,  aber mit kaum Aussagekraft.
> 
> Keine Konkurrenz im oberen Segment. Untere Mittelklasse interessiert mich nicht.
> ...



Die haben dieses mal halt verschiedene Bereiche abgedeckt. Abgesehen davon wird die Karte ca doppelt so viele FPS liefern wie deine Karte und nur 199$ kosten, wenn du also deine Karte verkaufen würdest für ca 100€, könntest du 120€ draufpacken und eine doppelt so schnelle, neue Karte mit super Verbrauch und neuester Technik erhalten. Falls dir die Leistung nicht reicht, dann hast du die Wahl zu warten oder bei Nvidia zu kaufen. Was für eine Auflösung und wv Hz hat eigentlich dein Monitor? Weiß gar nicht warum du Wunder von AMD erwartest, Nvidia ist kein leicht zu nehmender Konkurrent und wie es finanziell bei AMD aussieht ist auch bekannt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Welche Karte meine 290 ehrenhaft in Rente schicken wird?!


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Vega was sonst^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wollte evtl. mit Polaris aufrüsten aber ich schätze da wird der Leistungszuwachs zu gering ausfallen.
Wann dürfen wir mit Infos wie Preisen etc. zu Vega rechnen?


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Angeblich release im Oktober. Ist jetzt sowieso Sommer, wirst nicht sooo oft zocken demnächst, also schön chillen.
Man kann auch gut mit bissl weniger Details zocken, immerhin mach ich das auf einem 4K Monitor mit meiner 290.
Geht alles und sieht trotzdem geil aus das Bild.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Dann kannst du ihn doch selber schauen, wenn du um 4:00 Uhr die LIVE-Berichterstattung mitlesen willst.


Okay war blöd formuliert . 

Mein Wunsch : 

GTX980 Leistung für 250€.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

In 7 min startet der Livestream, noch wer da?^^ 

AMD Computex 2016 Live Stream - Watch Polaris and Bristol Ridge Updates Here
oder
Watch AMD Computex 'Polaris Update' Live Stream Here | VideoCardz.com

oder am besten direkt auf youtube AMD Live at Computex 2016 - YouTube


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Noch wer da? Schon wieder da passt besser. 
Grade erst für den Event aufgestanden.

04:09: Ambitionierte Pläne: Die führende Rolle auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt für die nächsten 10 Jahre

4:15: RX 480 für 199 US$

4:21: Doom, aber keine konkreten Aussagen zu der Leistung nur das Versprechen, dass es auf Vulkan mit AMD exklusiven Features laufen wird und fantastisch aussieht.

4:22: Ashes of Singularity mal wieder ... 2xRX480 schaffen dabei 62,5 fps gegenüber der GTX1080 mit 58,7 fps. 

Das war es wohl schon zum Thema Polaris ... Jetzt geht es mit den APUs weiter.

Zu Ashes of Singularity: Überschlagsmäßig und CF-Verluste einberechnet könnte damit eine RX 480 in diesem Fall auf den Niveau einer GTX980 sein.
Für diese Analyse lege ich diesen Benchmark zugrunde: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 review - DX12: Ashes Of The Singularity Benchmark


----------



## hanrot (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Auf jeden Fall scheint das alles ziemlich "amazing" zu sein. 
"Wie viele hier haben Windows 10? geschätzte 3/4 des Salls melden sich. Wie viele mögen Windows 10? 10(?!?) Leute melden sich verhalten" 
NAtürlich ist es schön, dass AMD sich da so eng mit Windows zeigt, aber ob das wirklich zielführend ist?


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich befürchte eher weniger ... Wenn sie sich wirklich so eng mit Windows 10 zusammentun, was wird dann aus Vulkan und Microsoft will ja am liebsten die PC-Gamer in ihrem Shop einsperren.

Das würde aber gegen alles stehen für das was AMD steht: Offene Systeme.

AMD kommt wieder in die Notebooks ... HP setzt auf die neue APU.
Sie setzen dabei auf Freesync in dem gezeigten Notebook.
Und 9 Stunden arbeiten mit einer Batterieladung.

Dell setzt wohl auch auf AMD-APUs in zukünftigen Notebooks.

Wenn sich das durchsetzt, bekommt AMD endlich wieder mal einen soliden Standfuß und sie können sich finanziell etwas erholen.

 4:53 Sie spricht über ZEN. 
Und hält einen hoch: 8 Cores / 16 Thread - 40% höhere IPC als bisher.

So das war es wohl: Ich drücke AMD alle Daumen, das sie hiermit wieder auf eine gute solide Basis kommen, wir brauchen sie als Konkurenz für Intel + nVidia.


----------



## hanrot (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Oh jetzt wird es interessant.
Zen: 40 Prozent mehr IPC auf der neuen AM4 Plattform und angeblich gezielt an Enthusiasten gerichtet.
Naja erzählen kann man natürlich viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Ich hatte auf etwas mehr Infos gehofft, aber wenn die Jungs und Mädels ihren mobilen OEM Sektor echt ausbauen könnten wäre das ja auch schon was wert.


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Aber mal wieder keine greifbaren Informationen außer 8 Cores / 16 Threads ... Also ist erstmal weiter abwarten angesagt. Die 40% geistern ja schon eine Weile durchs Internet.

Insgesamt, bis auf den Preis und den verifizierten Namen der RX 480 nichts neues heute.

Jetzt heißt es wohl bis Ende Juni warten, bis wir näheres erfahren.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wichtig ist noch, dass es Grafikkarten im Bereich von 100-300$ sein werden, die demnächst released werden.
Wir haben heute nur die 199$ Version gesehen (480).


----------



## hanrot (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn damit wirklich das Leistungsniveau einer 390x oder vielleicht einer 980 erreicht werden könnte, dann sind 199 Dollar definitiv ein sehr cooler Preis! Naja kommt Zeit kommt Rat (und echte Benchmarks)


----------



## Thaiminater (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

die 200$ war aber nur fuer die 4 GB Version


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hier siehste die preise AMD announces Radeon RX 480 | VideoCardz.com
8GB Version 230$, was auch noch ein guter Preis ist. Mich juckt die Karte eh nicht wirklich, da sie zu schwach ist, nichts desto trotz ca 980 Niveau mit 8GB 150W TDP für 230$, ist schon eine Hausnummer.
Eventuell sollte ich zu sehen meine 290 TriX für 199€ zu verkaufen und dann mit kaum Aufpreis die 480 kaufen. Die 480 bekommt dann meine Freundin wenn Vega kommt^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Definitiv plazieren sie sich preislich sehr gut, für das was von der Karte zu erwarten ist. 
Hier wird nVidia mit der neuen Preispolitik Probleme bekommen ... Eine GTX1060 (die ich als möglichen Konkurenten sehe), wird wohl nicht zu dem Preis zu finden sein. Ich tippe hier auf 299 US$.

Und grade dieser Bereich ist es, wo auf dem PC-Gamingsektor der meiste Umsatz generiert wird.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Denke das wird wohl oder übel Nvidias Preise runterdrücken. Die werden vermutlich die 1070 bissl günstiger machen, damit die Leute sich sagen, ach komm die ~120€ mehr und ich hab ne 1070 
Die 1060 wird sicher Probleme haben, denn AMD hat die Preise echt am Limit gewählt.


----------



## hanrot (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Dann muss man sich eben direkt 3 zulegen...... und liegt preislich vermutlich immer noch unter der 1080  Die 980 hat ja auch bloß 4GB Vram, von daher sind die 199 Dollar schon im direkten Vergleich legitim.
Ich persönlich mag noch nicht recht an einen solchen Performancesprung, gerade unter DX11 glauben, freuen würde es mich aber trotzdem. Falls später mit einer potenziellen 490x noch eine große böse Schwester erscheint, könnte ich schwach werden.
Interessant fände ich ob AMD an der Karte wirklich etwas verdienen möchte, oder ob es hier mehr um Werbung und die Etablierung eines neuen Flaggschiffs in der Mittelklasse geht.


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD's HUGE Announcement - the Best Value Ever?? - YouTube


----------



## 0madmexx0 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Es bleibt also nach wie vor spannend. Wobei ich denke, das die 199$ für die 4 GB Version gelten werden.
Naja mal abwarten und Tee trinken. Vor allem interessiert mich wer am Ende bei den fps/€ die Nase vorne hat.
Im Moment bin ich noch unschlüssig welche Karte meiner 7970 nachfolgen wird. AMD oder zieht doch erstmals seit der FX5900 Ultra wieder mal ne GeForce bei mir ins Gehäuse ein [emoji848]


----------



## Duvar (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-us-dollar-spezifikationen-3.html#post8248733


----------



## Blackout27 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Okay war blöd formuliert .
> 
> Mein Wunsch :
> 
> ...



Scheint in Erfüllung zu gehen  Dazu gibt es noch 4GB extra oben drauf  

______________________________________________________________________________________

Die RX480 macht einen tollen ersten und zweiten EIndruck. Der Preis für die 8GB Variante inkl. guten Kühler (Sapphire) wird grob bei ~ 250€ (+/- 10€) liegen. Verstehe nicht wer da noch meckern kann 
Jetzt heißt es nur noch auf die PCGH Benchmarks warten und schauen, ob die RX wirklich auf GTX980 Niveau arbeitet. Ich persönlich glaube, dass die RX ca. auf GTX970 OC rechnet und dank OC bei max 150Watt die GTX980 @stock schlägt.
Der Vollausbau wird sicher ala RX480X noch kommen mit 2560 Shader. Ich finde es logisch, dass AMD durch eine kleine Teildeaktivierung mehr Chips benutzten und verkaufen kann. Mehr als 5-10% Mehrleistung bei gleichem GDDR5 Ram und GPU Takt wird man da auch nicht erwarten können.

Was aber ebenfalls für mich interessant ist, die Karte besitzt 2304 Shader! Genau diese Shaderanzahl soll ja auch die neue PS4 Neo besitzn. Meint ihr wir sehen demnächst GTX970/980 Rechenpower in den Konsolen (wenn die Gerüchte denn stimmen sollten)?

Grüße


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hab gelesen das die 480 mit 8GB ca 230$ kosten soll, umgerechnet wären das ca 260€.
Mit guten Custom Kühlern kommt man da auf 280-300€. 
Hoffe dann doch sehr, daß es zumindest mindestens genauso schnell ist wie ne 980 bzw minimal schneller. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krfx (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ob sich die 8GB lohnen ist ja klar.

Aber ob es sich lohnt die 8gb version zu kaufen wenn man nicht gerade doom oder so zockt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Maddrax111 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Hab gelesen das die 480 mit 8GB ca 230$ kosten soll, umgerechnet wären das ca 260€.
> Mit guten Custom Kühlern kommt man da auf 280-300€.
> Hoffe dann doch sehr, daß es zumindest mindestens genauso schnell ist wie ne 980 bzw minimal schneller.
> 
> ...



230$ sind etwa 207€ nicht 260


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

19% Mehrwertsteuer noch dazu rechnen  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krfx (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Warum seid ihr jetzt von AMD enttäuscht?

Es wurde bestätigt das die RX 480 199$ also mit Steuern und alles um die 230€ mit 8GB: 260€ und für 230€ eine gute Grafikkarte die einer 980 entspricht hat AMD die Preise bis ans Limit getrieben.

Da muss wohl nVidia die Preise runtersetzen damit sie später im Mainstream bereich mithalten können.

Ausserdem will AMD erstmal den Mainstream bereich decken und nicht den High- End bereich.

Die High-End karten kommen erst am Oktober mit dem Codenamen: Vega.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also bei dem Preis könnte man durchaus schwach werden


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Also bei dem Preis könnte man durchaus schwach werden



Bin ganz deiner Meinung.
Ob sich ein kleiner Cube-PC bis 500€ mit der GPU ausgeht?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich hoffe einfach darauf, dass der DHE Kühler einigermassen leise und kühl ist.
Aber da nur ein 6Pin Stecker verbaut ist, rechne ich mit 120-130W Maximalverbrauch und vielleicht 90-100W beim Gaming.
Das sollte der Kühler hinkriegen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach darauf, dass der DHE Kühler einigermassen leise und kühl ist.
> Aber da nur ein 6Pin Stecker verbaut ist, rechne ich mit 120-130W Maximalverbrauch und vielleicht 90-100W beim Gaming.
> Das sollte der Kühler hinkriegen.


wird es denn eins geben ich will eine haben


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bin ganz deiner Meinung.
> Ob sich ein kleiner Cube-PC bis 500€ mit der GPU ausgeht?



Mit ner P11 vermutlich schon, P10 wird knapp


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ja schon ne schöne Karte und ich glaube die kommt in meinen Lan-Party Rechner weil der mal n upgrade braucht. Meine 290x Konnte ich gut genug über


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Mit ner P11 vermutlich schon, P10 wird knapp



Die RX480 ist doch P10 oder ?!?
Bin verwirrt


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Jap, stimmt so.
Aber wenn du schon 250€ für die Grafikkarte ausgibst, wird es knapp mit 500€.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

P11 sind die Notebook Karten. 

Laut einem Benchmark Bild ist die 480 fast so schnell wie eine Fury und schneller als ne GTX980. Hoffe das stimmt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

P11 ist so weiß ich weiß unteres Preissegment Notebook-Lösungen kommen da meine ich nochmal extra


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Kann man sagen ob von AMD 'ne Karte für ~150€ kommt.
Dann sollte aber ein kleiner Gaming-Cube-PC für's Wohnzimmer machbar sein !?


----------



## Maddrax111 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann man sagen ob von AMD 'ne Karte für ~150€ kommt.
> Dann sollte aber ein kleiner Gaming-Cube-PC für's Wohnzimmer machbar sein !?



470(X)


----------



## Hemisfear666 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

hat eigentlich jemand etwas bezüglich einer 490er aufgeschnappt?
oder gibts nur die 480er bis vega erscheint?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

die 490er wird Vega werden


----------



## Maddrax111 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sollte sich bewahrheiten das die RX480 leistungsmässig zwischen der 970 und 980 angesiedelt ist dann war das ein sehr guter Schachzug von AMD sich das sehr lukrative Midrange/Mainstreamgeschäft zu angeln. Die Grünen haben dann im Segment unter 400 Euro nichts dagegen zu setzen.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> die 490er wird Vega werden



HBM2 und GDDR5X denk ich mal.
kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es HBM2 kaliber unter 400€ geben wird. (390er preissegment)

480er CF brauch ich nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Sollte sich bewahrheiten das die RX480 leistungsmässig zwischen der 970 und 980 angesiedelt ist dann war das ein sehr guter Schachzug von AMD sich das sehr lukrative Midrange/Mainstreamgeschäft zu angeln. Die Grünen haben dann im Segment unter 400 Euro nichts dagegen zu setzen.


Schon mal auf die Preise der 970 und 980 in letzer Zeit geguckt?
Die 970 nähert sich den 250€ und die 980 ist bei 400€ angekommen.
Das wird Nvidia zum überbrücken bis zur 1060 reichen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Preise der 970 und 980 in letzer Zeit geguckt?
> Die 970 nähert sich den 250€ und die 980 ist bei 400€ angekommen.
> Das wird Nvidia zum überbrücken bis zur 1060 reichen.



Das es immer noch Leute gibt die die wegen fehlender Informationen oder grüner Brille kaufen ist klar. Objektiv betrachtet gäbe es dann aber keinen Grund dazu.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Nur wer kauft schon objektiv?


----------



## Maddrax111 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur wer kauft schon objektiv?



Leute die hier fragen und/oder sich vernünftig informieren. Okay nicht alle davon.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Nur sind das vielleicht 10-15% der Käufer.
Der Rest kauft was Kumpels empfehlen oder der nette MM Verkäufer.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wie kommen die ganzen Leute immer wieder darauf das die Karte zwischen der 970 und 980 liegt? 

Laut den ganzen Screens die im Umlauf sind ist die 480 auf einer Höhe mit der Fury! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

jup und solange keine Tests draußen sind weiß kein Schwein ob das stimmt


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Eben, für endgültige Aussagen muss man Tests abwarten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddrax111 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Wie kommen die ganzen Leute immer wieder darauf das die Karte zwischen der 970 und 980 liegt?
> 
> Laut den ganzen Screens die im Umlauf sind ist die 480 auf einer Höhe mit der Fury!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Mir erscheint das mit der Fury etwas optimistisch deshalb tiefer gestapelt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt da ich vorhabe sie zu erwerben selbst wenn sie nur zwischen 970 und 980 liegt.


----------



## Thaiminater (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Das Adored Video über die RX 480: 90 Watt Verbrauch und 40% langsamer als ne 1070
Polaris at Computex - RX 480 unveiled at $199, RX 490 in hiding. - YouTube


----------



## Dellwin (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wo wäre man dann mit "40% langsamer als ne 1070"?



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Im Bereich 970/980/390/290X/Nano.


----------



## Dellwin (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Das ist aber ein breites Spektrum. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Schade nur, dass die 90W Stromverbrauch kein Leistungsmerkmal sind. Ich wusste es. Immer wenn die Karten nichts taugen, steht an erster Stelle wie wenig Strom sie verbrauchen

"Die 480 stinkt gegen die Nvidia-Mittelklasse total ab, aber verbraucht dabei so wenig Strom, dass es wieder eine gute Karte ist"


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein breites Spektrum.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Finde ich nicht.
Liegen aller innerhalb von max 20%.
Kommt halt auch auf die Spiele drauf an.


OOYL schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass die 90W Stromverbrauch kein Leistungsmerkmal sind. Ich wusste es. Immer wenn die Karten nichts taugen, steht an erster Stelle wie wenig Strom sie verbrauchen
> 
> "Die 480 stinkt gegen die Nvidia-Mittelklasse total ab, aber verbraucht dabei so wenig Strom, dass es wieder eine gute Karte ist"


Wieso taugt die Karte nichts?
Sollten die Angaben stimmen, hätte man Karte ca auf Niveau der 390X, aber mit weniger als dem halben Verbrauch und für 100€ weniger.


----------



## Thaiminater (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass die 90W Stromverbrauch kein Leistungsmerkmal sind. Ich wusste es. Immer wenn die Karten nichts taugen, steht an erster Stelle wie wenig Strom sie verbrauchen
> 
> "Die 480 stinkt gegen die Nvidia-Mittelklasse total ab, aber verbraucht dabei so wenig Strom, dass es wieder eine gute Karte ist"



Außerdem wenn du sein Video anschaußt ist es ziemlich plausibel dass ne 2x 6pin kommt so wie die 7870  und die kann Nähe der 1070 sein dafür aber billiger


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wieso taugt die Karte nichts?
> Sollten die Angaben stimmen, hätte man Karte ca auf Niveau der 390X, aber mit weniger als dem halben Verbrauch und für 100€ weniger.



Das war ein wenig übertrieben 

Ich dachte, dass die 80er Version das Pendant zur Nvidia X70 ist, aber laut hardwareluxx konkurriert eine 380X eher mit einer 960 als mit einer 970... 

Meines Wissens ist die R9 300 Serie ein Rebrand der R9 200 Serie. Eine 280x ist sogar ein klein wenig schneller als eine GTX 770, beide kamen Ende 2013 raus. Damals konnte AMD dank der neueren Architektur mit dem alten Kepler konkurrieren. Nur brachte Nvidia ein Jahr später Maxwell an den Start, während AMD nach einem weiteren halben Jahr bloss die 200er Serie zur 300er Serie umbenannt hat. Die Benchmarks zeigen die 380X meistens in der Nähe der 770 (logisch) und die 6 monate ältere 970 ist deutlich (ca. 30-40%) schneller. Auch logisch, alte gegen neue Chips. Aber sollten nicht auch mal neue von AMD kommen??

Also sollte die aktuelle AMD (480X) wieder in etwa auf dem Level der aktuellen Nvidia (1070) sein, wenn man nicht zugeben möchte, dass AMD an "Wert" verloren hat... Aber wie es scheint sind sie fast 2 Jahre im Rückstand, weil sie im Sommer '16 knapp die Konkurrenz von Herbst '14 (970) überbieten können.

edit: Die 480X müsste mit der 1070 konkurrieren können, damit die Steigerung, 490(X), welche ja die Oberklasse darstellt, sich mit der Oberklasse des Konkurrenten messen kann. Jetzt ist es aber so (laut diversen Glaskugeln), dass AMD wohl frühestens 2017 eine Antwort auf die 1070/80 parat hat, während Nvidia mit GP100/102 bereits ein Ass im Ärmel hat. Falls diese Angaben stimmen, wird Big Pascal aufräumen, egal was AMD 2017 released. Und schon die 1080 ist ein harter Brocken, hochgerechnet bräuchte AMD für einen "Big Pascal-Killer" so gegen die 10000 Shader


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Eine RX 480X könnte eventuell tatsächlich mit der 1070 konkurrieren, aber noch ist die Karte ja nicht mal angekündigt. Die normale RX 480 dürfte mit einer 1060/1060ti konkurrieren.
Und um die 1080/1080ti kümmert sich Ende des Jahres dann Vega.

Was du mit an "Wert" verloren meinst verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die ganzen Klassifizierungen sind doch mittlerweile total verschoben, die kann man ja kaum noch vergleichen.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Eine RX 480X könnte eventuell tatsächlich mit der 1070 konkurrieren, aber noch ist die Karte ja nicht mal angekündigt. Die normale RX 480 dürfte mit einer 1060/1060ti konkurrieren.
> Und um die 1080/1080ti kümmert sich Ende des Jahres dann Vega.
> 
> Was du mit an "Wert" verloren meinst verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die ganzen Klassifizierungen sind doch mittlerweile total verschoben, die kann man ja kaum noch vergleichen.



Diese "Klassifizierungen" sollten eigentlich (über einen längeren Zeitraum) etwas über die Position des Produktes auf der Leistungsskala aussagen, denn sonst sind sie, wie du richtig feststellst, nutzlos. Eine AMD R9 280X so schnell wie 770, 380X so schnell wie 970, 480(warum non-X???) so schnell wie 1070. Das mit der 300er Serie könnte man AMD verzeihen, wenn sie jetzt wieder auf Augenhöhe wären, sind sie aber nicht. Sie brauchen ihren Big Chip, um den kleinen GP104 zu schlagen. Deshalb kann Nvidia ihre Big Chips für 1000 verkaufen, weil AMD ja mit dem kleinen beschäftigt ist, der als GTX X80 um die 600 kostet, nun sind es schon fast 800, weil von AMD nichts kommt und auch nichts da ist. (Es könnte theoretisch sein, dass AMD vorlegt und Nvidia hinterherhechelt).

Was die Gerüchte im roten Lager angeht, ich habe da echt keinen Durchblick mehr. Vor einem Jahr war Polaris der Heilsbringer, jetzt ist es Vega, der den GPU-Markt revolutionieren soll. Immer dieselbe Leier und immer dasselbe Ergebnis.

Welches Effizienzwunder wird uns Vega bringen? Nur 50W Verbrauch auf einem Mini-PCB welches überhaupt keine Stromanschlüsse benötigt? 

Da kann ich auch gleich überhaupt keine Grafikkarte einbauen, wenn mich der Verbrauch mehr interessiert als die Kernkompetenz. Die können von mir aus Strom erzeugen, was bringt mir das, wenn ich keinen Strom will, sondern FPS?

Bin froh, eine dritte GTX 480 gefunden zu haben


----------



## Thaiminater (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Diese "Klassifizierungen" sollten eigentlich (über einen längeren Zeitraum) etwas über die Position des Produktes auf der Leistungsskala aussagen, denn sonst sind sie, wie du richtig feststellst, nutzlos. Eine AMD R9 280X so schnell wie 770, 380X so schnell wie 970, 480(warum non-X???) so schnell wie 1070. Das mit der 300er Serie könnte man AMD verzeihen, wenn sie jetzt wieder auf Augenhöhe wären, sind sie aber nicht. Sie brauchen ihren Big Chip, um den kleinen GP104 zu schlagen. Deshalb kann Nvidia ihre Big Chips für 1000 verkaufen, weil AMD ja mit dem kleinen beschäftigt ist, der als GTX X80 um die 600 kostet, nun sind es schon fast 800, weil von AMD nichts kommt und auch nichts da ist. (Es könnte theoretisch sein, dass AMD vorlegt und Nvidia hinterherhechelt).
> 
> Was die Gerüchte im roten Lager angeht, ich habe da echt keinen Durchblick mehr. Vor einem Jahr war Polaris der Heilsbringer, jetzt ist es Vega, der den GPU-Markt revolutionieren soll. Immer dieselbe Leier und immer dasselbe Ergebnis.
> 
> ...



Was'n mit dir wieso muss ne 480 so schnell sein wie ne 1070 die 1070 ist doppelt so teuer. Außerdem kommt ja noch die RX490 und die RX 480 ist auch ein echt guter Deal


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Diese "Klassifizierungen" sollten eigentlich (über einen längeren Zeitraum) etwas über die Position des Produktes auf der Leistungsskala aussagen, denn sonst sind sie, wie du richtig feststellst, nutzlos. Eine AMD R9 280X so schnell wie 770, 380X so schnell wie 970, 480(warum non-X???) so schnell wie 1070. Das mit der 300er Serie könnte man AMD verzeihen, wenn sie jetzt wieder auf Augenhöhe wären, sind sie aber nicht. Sie brauchen ihren Big Chip, um den kleinen GP104 zu schlagen. Deshalb kann Nvidia ihre Big Chips für 1000 verkaufen, weil AMD ja mit dem kleinen beschäftigt ist, der als GTX X80 um die 600 kostet, nun sind es schon fast 800, weil von AMD nichts kommt und auch nichts da ist. (Es könnte theoretisch sein, dass AMD vorlegt und Nvidia hinterherhechelt).
> 
> Was die Gerüchte im roten Lager angeht, ich habe da echt keinen Durchblick mehr. Vor einem Jahr war Polaris der Heilsbringer, jetzt ist es Vega, der den GPU-Markt revolutionieren soll. Immer dieselbe Leier und immer dasselbe Ergebnis.
> 
> ...


Namen sind Schall und Rauch, weitaus sinnvoller ist es technische Daten, DIE Größe, etc. zu vergleichen.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Was'n mit dir wieso muss ne 480 so schnell sein wie ne 1070 die 1070 ist doppelt so teuer. Außerdem kommt ja noch die RX490 und die RX 480 ist auch ein echt guter Deal


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Namen sind Schall und Rauch, weitaus sinnvoller ist es technische Daten, DIE Größe, etc. zu vergleichen.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Genau auf das läuft es hinaus... Nur will ich nicht 50 Zeichen benötigen, um anderen mitzuteilen, welche Karte ich meine 

edit OOOPS sorry für den Doppelpost, sollte vlt mal pennen gehen^^


----------



## Hadabase (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bin grade nicht sicher aber lassen sich hier einige von den Namen verwirren?? 
Eine RX480 ist keine X-Version der 480 sondern einzig und allein eine R10 480 und dafür finde ich die Leistung voll okay vor allem für den Preis. Jch glaube/hoffe/spekuliere das wir mit den RX 480X Custom ein positives Wunder erleben werden. Nur so am Rande diese Karten sollten nicht mit 1070/1080 konkurrieren sondern sind mid Karten nicht High. Nur weil AMD etwas idiotischerweiße die im CF auf krampf gegen ne 1080 laufen lassen hat, soll Sie eigentlich gar nicht konkurrieren.
Ich meine mal ehrlich guckt einfach die Preisklassen an in der die Spielen denn sollte man das selbst als nur einigermaßen informierter Noob wie ich das erkennen 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Genau auf das läuft es hinaus... Nur will ich nicht 50 Zeichen benötigen, um anderen mitzuteilen, welche Karte ich meine


Und das vor einem Jahr noch Polaris der "Heilsbringer" war, lag vor allem daran, dass glaube ich die Unterteilung in Vega (390er und Fury Nachfolger) und Polaris (370er und 380er Nachfolger) noch nicht bekannt war. 100%ig sicher bin ich mir aber nicht .


----------



## Thaiminater (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


>



Was ist dein Problem?


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Was ist dein Problem?



Ich möchte eine gute AMD Grafikkarte kaufen! 



fipS09 schrieb:


> Und das vor einem Jahr noch Polaris der "Heilsbringer" war, lag vor allem daran, dass glaube ich die Unterteilung in Vega (390er und Fury Nachfolger) und Polaris (370er und 380er Nachfolger) noch nicht bekannt war. 100%ig sicher bin ich mir aber nicht .



Daran wird es liegen, und der tatsächliche Pascal-Killer heisst dann Sirius und wird in wenigen Lichtjahren erscheinen


----------



## Hadabase (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Das tust du ja auch in der P/L Klasse in der Sie spielt.
Aber was du willst ist Vega ^^

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DunCor (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Es ist trotzdem egal wie das Ding heißt. Nur weil vor paar Jahren mal eine R x80 mit einer GTX x70 konkurriert hat, muss sie es jetzt nicht machen. Was zählt ist, wsa man für sein Geld bekommt. Wenn die jetzt für 200-250$ bei 390X rauskommt, dann is es halt die GTX 1060 und nicht die 379$ 1070.


----------



## Limit (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Also sollte die aktuelle AMD (480X) wieder in etwa auf dem Level der aktuellen Nvidia (1070) sein, wenn man nicht zugeben möchte, dass AMD an "Wert" verloren hat... Aber wie es scheint sind sie fast 2 Jahre im Rückstand, weil sie im Sommer '16 knapp die Konkurrenz von Herbst '14 (970) überbieten können.


Du solltest mal versuchen doch nicht an Namen aufzuhängen, sondern an technischen Daten. Der GP 104 ist 50% größer und seine UVP liegt fast doppelt so hoch (199$ gegenüber 379$ / 449$). 



OOYL schrieb:


> edit: Die 480X müsste mit der 1070 konkurrieren können, damit die Steigerung, 490(X), welche ja die Oberklasse darstellt, sich mit der Oberklasse des Konkurrenten messen kann.


Bei dir scheint alles verschoben zu sein. Die sinnvollsten Vergleichskriterien sind Chipgrößen:
480 - 1060 (Chipgröße 180-250mm²)
490 - 1070/1080 (Chipgröße 280-350mm²)
Fury2? - 1080Ti / Titan? (Chipgröße 450-600mm²)




OOYL schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es aber so (laut diversen Glaskugeln), dass AMD wohl frühestens 2017 eine Antwort auf die 1070/80 parat hat, während Nvidia mit GP100/102 bereits ein Ass im Ärmel hat.


Für nächstes Jahr sind Vega 10 (GP104-Konkurrent) und Vega 11 (GP100/102-Konkurrent) vorgesehen, wobei gerüchteweise ersterer auf diesen Oktober vorgezogen wurde, was ich allerdings für unwahrscheinlich halte.

Nach deiner Systematik müsste 200mm² Polaris 10 den 300mm² GP104 schlagen und der 300mm² Vega 10 den 400-600mm² GP102. Und der 400-600mm² Vega 11 soll dann bitte bereits die Topkarten der nächsten Generation schlagen. Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn AMD das hinbekäme, realistisch ist das allerdings nicht.

Gesendet von meinem LG-V500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also rein von der Chipgrösse sollte ein ~230mm² Vollausbau (480X) gegen beschnittene ~310mm² (GTX1070) durchaus was reissen können. Zumindest relativ nahe ran kommen sollte drin sein.


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hadabase schrieb:


> Das tust du ja auch in der P/L Klasse in der Sie spielt.
> Aber was du willst ist Vega ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk



Ähm, langsam habe ich das Gefühl dass ich keine aktuellen Grafikkarten mehr kaufen werde... Nicht nur wegen der Mondpreise für brauchbare GPUs, Es gibt fast keine Spiele mehr, die mir gefallen... Far Cry ist ruiniert, Battlefield auch, CoD ist nach MW2 mit dem Sci-Fi-Gehüpfe seit "AW" um eine weitere Etage in den Niveaukeller hinabgestiegen, GTA wurde von Hipstern vergewaltigt, da fällt mir keine Erklärung ein, hätten die auch nur 1 mal VC oder SA angeschaut und nicht nur ein Modell von LA mit Life Simulator programmiert, würde das Spiel neben Zwölfjährigen auch treue Fans der Serie ansprechen, die sich nach IV dachten, es könne nur besser werden. 

Und das schlimmste: Microsoft hat die Entwicklung der Flugsimulatoren eingestellt und "Dovetail Games" eine Lizenz vergeben   

Wer nicht weiss wer die sind, das sind die mit dem Train Simulator, DLCs im Gesamtwert von mehreren Tausend (so 4-5) Euro. Ein wirklich perverses Beispiel für "Bad Companies"


----------



## Thaiminater (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Ähm, langsam habe ich das Gefühl dass ich keine aktuellen Grafikkarten mehr kaufen werde... Nicht nur wegen der Mondpreise für brauchbare GPUs, Es gibt fast keine Spiele mehr, die mir gefallen... Far Cry ist ruiniert, Battlefield auch, CoD ist nach MW2 mit dem Sci-Fi-Gehüpfe seit "AW" um eine weitere Etage in den Niveaukeller hinabgestiegen, GTA wurde von Hipstern vergewaltigt, da fällt mir keine Erklärung ein, hätten die auch nur 1 mal VC oder SA angeschaut und nicht nur ein Modell von LA mit Life Simulator programmiert, würde das Spiel neben Zwölfjährigen auch treue Fans der Serie ansprechen, die sich nach IV dachten, es könne nur besser werden.
> 
> Und das schlimmste: Microsoft hat die Entwicklung der Flugsimulatoren eingestellt und "Dovetail Games" eine Lizenz vergeben
> 
> Wer nicht weiss wer die sind, das sind die mit dem Train Simulator, DLCs im Gesamtwert von mehreren Tausend (so 4-5) Euro. Ein wirklich perverses Beispiel für "Bad Companies"



Naja Battlefield 4 ist sehr gut, Counter-Strike GO macht spaß, Arma 3 ist cool, Doom soll gut sein.

Naja ich will ja sogar das gleiche wie du ne Leistungsfähige AMD ich kauf mir im Juli ne RX480/490 und benutzt die bis Vega raus und verkauf die dann ich brauch nämlich eine im Juli kann aber auch mehr als 300 ausgeben


----------



## Limit (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also rein von der Chipgrösse sollte ein ~230mm² Vollausbau (480X) gegen beschnittene ~310mm² (GTX1070) durchaus was reissen können. Zumindest relativ nahe ran kommen sollte drin sein.



Nahe herankommen ist eine schwammige Beschreibung. Wenn man P10 grob im Bereich GTX980 / 390X / Fury ansiedelt, lägen etwa 25% dazwischen. GTX1070 ist ~50% größer und wurde um ~25% beschnitten. Wenn man ganz primitiv rechnet kommt man auf ähnliche Perf/Fläche-Werte.


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Limit schrieb:


> Du solltest mal versuchen doch nicht an Namen aufzuhängen, sondern an technischen Daten. Der GP 104 ist 50% größer und seine UVP liegt fast doppelt so hoch (199$ gegenüber 379$ / 449$).
> 
> 
> Bei dir scheint alles verschoben zu sein. Die sinnvollsten Vergleichskriterien sind Chipgrößen:
> ...



Es ist doch ganz einfach... Nach meiner Systematik dürfte eine "RX X80" niemals nur 200mm^2 klein sein. Diese Karte würde ich 470 nennen. Die 480 und 490 müssen so halbwegs aktuell und schnell sein. Die 490 sollte mit den GP102 konkurrieren, die 480 mit dem GP 104.

Dass sich die Namensgebung in irreführender Weise verändert hat, muss nicht jeder als normal ansehen.

Aber jetzt müssen sie einen Haufen neue Namen schaffen, um den Preisbereich bis 800 abzudecken. Wenn sie es denn könnten, was ja zu bezweifeln ist, wenn AMDs Antwort auf Nvidias 800 Euro Flaggschiff ein kleiner Krüppel mit 200mm^2 für 200 ist. Wir brauchen aber nicht eine Karte, die gleich schnell wie eine 390X ist, denn die gibt es ja schon unter dem Namen -trommelwirbel- 390X zu kaufen. Und wenn der edle Ritter Vega 10 mit schäbigem 300mm^2 Ross erscheint, verschwindet seiner Rüstung Glanz auch aus den feuchtesten Fanboyaugen.

Ich rate mal, Vega wird gleich schnell wie ne Fury bei halbem Stromverbrauch...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach... Nach meiner Systematik dürfte eine "RX X80" niemals nur 200mm^2 klein sein. Diese Karte würde ich 470 nennen. Die 480 und 490 müssen so halbwegs aktuell und schnell sein. Die 490 sollte mit den GP102 konkurrieren, die 480 mit dem GP 104.



Tja, sieht AMD offenbar anders. Und die Namensgebung ist so auch logisch



> Dass sich die Namensgebung in irreführender Weise verändert hat, muss nicht jeder als normal ansehen.



Namen sind Schall und Rauch...



> Aber jetzt müssen sie einen Haufen neue Namen schaffen, um den Preisbereich bis 800 abzudecken. Wenn sie es denn könnten, was ja zu bezweifeln ist, wenn AMDs Antwort auf Nvidias 800 Euro Flaggschiff ein kleiner Krüppel mit 200mm^2 für 200 ist.



Polaris 10 ist NICHT die Antwort auf den GP104, das hat AMD mehrfach ausdrücklich zu verstehen gegeben



> Wir brauchen aber nicht eine Karte, die gleich schnell wie eine 390X ist, denn die gibt es ja schon unter dem Namen -trommelwirbel- 390X zu kaufen.



R9 390X Leistung bei weniger als halbem Verbrauch und halbem Preis. Was hat sich AMD da nur bei gedacht 



> Und wenn der edle Ritter Vega 10 mit schäbigem 300mm^2 Ross erscheint, verschwindet seiner Rüstung Glanz auch aus den feuchtesten Fanboyaugen.



Hochgerechnet wird Vega 10 ~ 350mm² groß sein



> Ich rate mal, Vega wird gleich schnell wie ne Fury bei halbem Stromverbrauch...



Sicher nicht


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Polaris 10 ist NICHT die Antwort auf den GP104, das hat AMD mehrfach ausdrücklich zu verstehen gegeben



Hawaii XT Ende 2013. Eine 490X (oder einfach ein neuer Chip) ist längst überfällig. Oder zumindest die Gerüchte dazu. Egal 

Wenn im Winter AMD mit 350mm^2 gegen Nvidia mit 480mm^2 antreten muss, hat AMD wieder die Leistungskrone "verpasst", allein die Taktraten werden wohl kaum über 1500 liegen... 

Ich würde gerne mal die schnellste Karte besitzen, und zwar von AMD. Irgendwie siehts schlecht aus...


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Irgendwie scheint dich die Ausrichtung der AMD Grafikkarten ja mächtig zu stören.
Gib doch AMD einfach mal ein paar Milliarden, dann können sie vielleicht auch wieder mithalten.


----------



## Boarder1312 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Eher noch ein paar Jahre, wenn es die Grafikkartensparte bei AMD dann noch gibt.


----------



## seahawk (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Jetzt reden wir wieder von der magische 480X. Und ich frage mich ob es sie gibt, denn eigentlich ist es völlig unklar warum AMD sie nicht vorstellt. War der 380X so ein grandioser Erfolg, dass man dieses Beispiel noch einmal wiederholen möchte?  Und wenn man den teildeaktiverten Chip für 199$ launchen kann, dann kann man den theoretischen Vollausbau sicher für 249$ bringen.


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint dich die Ausrichtung der AMD Grafikkarten ja mächtig zu stören.
> Gib doch AMD einfach mal ein paar Milliarden, dann können sie vielleicht auch wieder mithalten.



Die Ausrichtung der AMD Grafikkarten?


----------



## Atent123 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Hawaii XT Ende 2013. Eine 490X (oder einfach ein neuer Chip) ist längst überfällig. Oder zumindest die Gerüchte dazu. Egal
> 
> Wenn im Winter AMD mit 350mm^2 gegen Nvidia mit 480mm^2 antreten muss, hat AMD wieder die Leistungskrone "verpasst", allein die Taktraten werden wohl kaum über 1500 liegen...
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal die schnellste Karte besitzen, und zwar von AMD. Irgendwie siehts schlecht aus...



Wieso sieht es schlecht aus?
Es wurde bereits offiziell angekündigt das 2 Veganer Chips kommen.
Der eine soll im Herbst kommen und die 390x ersetzen der andere die Furz X.
Beide kommen mit HBM 2 Speicher.


----------



## Limit (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach... Nach meiner Systematik dürfte eine "RX X80" niemals nur 200mm^2 klein sein. Diese Karte würde ich 470 nennen. Die 480 und 490 müssen so halbwegs aktuell und schnell sein. Die 490 sollte mit den GP102 konkurrieren, die 480 mit dem GP 104.



Du willst also das AMD seine Namensgebung an deine persönliche Vorliebe anpasst? Im Vergleich zu nVidia hat AMD eine sinnvolle und in sich konsistente Namensgebung. Bei nVidia basieren 970 und 980 auf einem und demselben Chip. Für den viel größeren 980Ti hängt man hingegen nur ein Suffix dran. Sinniger wäre es dann doch die Chips 970, 970Ti (=980) und 980 (=980Ti) zu nennen. Aber dann müsste nVidia dem unwissenden Kunden erklären, warum die 970Ti (=980) soviel mehr kostet als die 970, obwohl der gleiche Chip drauf ist.



OOYL schrieb:


> Dass sich die Namensgebung in irreführender Weise verändert hat, muss nicht jeder als normal ansehen.


Was hat sich denn geändert? aus 370 vs 950, 380 vs 960, 390 vs 970/980, Fury vs Titan wird 470 vs 1050, 480 vs 1060, 490 vs 1070/1080, Fury? vs Titan?. Für mich sieht das nach einer exakten Wiederholung der Paarungen der letzten Generation an. 



OOYL schrieb:


> Aber jetzt müssen sie einen Haufen neue Namen schaffen, um den Preisbereich bis 800 abzudecken.


Vega 10 (490) könnte genauso wie anfangs die 390 im Bereich 400-500€ platziert werden und Vega 11 dann eben darüber.  Nur weil nVidia vollkommen übertriebene Preise verlangt muss AMD da nicht gleich nachziehen. Als Kunde finde ich diese Preispolitik sehr begrüßenswert.




OOYL schrieb:


> Wenn sie es denn könnten, was ja zu bezweifeln ist, wenn AMDs Antwort auf Nvidias 800 Euro Flaggschiff ein kleiner Krüppel mit 200mm^2 für 200 ist. Wir brauchen aber nicht eine Karte, die gleich schnell wie eine 390X ist, denn die gibt es ja schon unter dem Namen -trommelwirbel- 390X zu kaufen.


Nach der Logik dürfte nVidia keine 1050, 1060 und auch keine 1070er Karte verkaufen, denn die gibt es ja alle schon?!?!? Die bei AMD und nVidia scheinen einfach zu doof zu sein um deiner Logik zu folgen.



OOYL schrieb:


> Und wenn der edle Ritter Vega 10 mit schäbigem 300mm^2 Ross erscheint, verschwindet seiner Rüstung Glanz auch aus den feuchtesten Fanboyaugen.


Oder der edle Ritter (mit eher 350mm²) haut dem grünen Drachen eins auf'n Deckel und die jetzigen 1070er/1080er Käufer werden sich fragen, warum sie soviel dafür bezahlt haben. Die Zukunft wird's zeigen.



OOYL schrieb:


> Ich rate mal, Vega wird gleich schnell wie ne Fury bei halbem Stromverbrauch...


Da Fury ein wenig vermurkst war (nur Tonga-Frontend) gehe ich von mehr Leistung aus für Vega 10, im Bereich von 1070/1080 eben, denn dafür wurde er entwickelt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> .... Veganer Chips ....



Ich musste grad sehr lachen! 


Der kleine der beiden Vega-Chips sollte dieses Jahr, laut Gerüchten, rauskommen, und zwar Oktober2016!
Und das wird wichtig für AMD wie gut er abschneidet! 
Er sollte mindestens einen ticken besser als die GTX1070 sein.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Die Ausrichtung der AMD Grafikkarten?


Nicht so hohe Leistung, dafür wenig Verbrauch.


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Limit schrieb:


> Du willst also das AMD seine Namensgebung an deine persönliche Vorliebe anpasst? Im Vergleich zu nVidia hat AMD eine sinnvolle und in sich konsistente Namensgebung. Bei nVidia basieren 970 und 980 auf einem und demselben Chip. Für den viel größeren 980Ti hängt man hingegen nur ein Suffix dran. Sinniger wäre es dann doch die Chips 970, 970Ti (=980) und 980 (=980Ti) zu nennen. Aber dann müsste nVidia dem unwissenden Kunden erklären, warum die 970Ti (=980) soviel mehr kostet als die 970, obwohl der gleiche Chip drauf ist.



Das will ich mit Gewissheit nicht. Ja, das Marketing von Nvidia ist gut 



Limit schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn geändert? aus 370 vs 950, 380 vs 960, 390 vs 970/980, Fury vs Titan wird 470 vs 1050, 480 vs 1060, 490 vs 1070/1080, Fury? vs Titan?. Für mich sieht das nach einer exakten Wiederholung der Paarungen der letzten Generation an.



Dass die 280X mit der 770 konkurrierte und die highend 290 mit den highend GK110 Chips? Das mit der 300er Rebrand-Flaute (gegen den neuen Maxwell) ginge wirklich durch, wenn jetzt wieder aufgeschlossen würde!
Oder anders gesagt, AMD sollte auch was im oberen Bereich am Start haben, eben, die Mittelklasse von AMD soll sich mit der Mittelklasse von Nvidia messen können, das gleiche bei den High End Chips. Nicht AMD Highend vs. Nvidia Midrange. _490X vs. 1080_, 490X vs. 1080Ti 



Limit schrieb:


> Vega 10 (490) könnte genauso wie anfangs die 390 im Bereich 400-500€ platziert werden und Vega 11 dann eben darüber.  Nur weil nVidia vollkommen übertriebene Preise verlangt muss AMD da nicht gleich nachziehen. Als Kunde finde ich diese Preispolitik sehr begrüßenswert.



Nachziehen müssen sie natürlich nicht, aber du verstehst, was ich meine? Dass die 480 auf der Skala ziemlich weit unten ist.



Limit schrieb:


> Nach der Logik dürfte nVidia keine 1050, 1060 und auch keine 1070er Karte verkaufen, denn die gibt es ja alle schon?!?!? Die bei AMD und nVidia scheinen einfach zu doof zu sein um deiner Logik zu folgen.



Doch, aber die erste Grafikkarte die released wird, nach fast 3 Jahren, dürfte ein klein wenig zukunftsweisender sein... Bei AMD ist immer noch Dez '13 



Limit schrieb:


> Oder der edle Ritter (mit eher 350mm²) haut dem grünen Drachen eins auf'n Deckel und die jetzigen 1070er/1080er Käufer werden sich fragen, warum sie soviel dafür bezahlt haben. Die Zukunft wird's zeigen.



Ich hoffe es. Und die 350 habe ich auch schon ohne jegliche Gegenwehr anerkannt. Der eine schreibt 300, der andere 350, ich persönlich nehm' lieber die weniger optimistische Schätzung 



Limit schrieb:


> Da Fury ein wenig vermurkst war (nur Tonga-Frontend) gehe ich von mehr Leistung aus für Vega 10, im Bereich von 1070/1080 eben, denn dafür wurde er entwickelt.



Ich mache mir noch Sorgen um die Taktraten.


----------



## Maddrax111 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich verstehe die Sorgen von Odyl gerade auch nicht. Namen sind doch Schall und Rauch. Ich kann die 1080 auch UmpaUmpa und die RX480 düdelüüüü nennen. Aber Tatsache ist doch das die Karten unterschiedliche Käuferschichten ansprechen. Die 1070/1080 den Käufer der sich Performancecards für hohe Auflösungen leisten kann und will und die RX480 die immer noch sehr verbreitete Klasse der 1080p Spieler die sich Performance nicht leisten können oder wollen und sich über eine Karte für unter 300 Euro auf Niveau der 390/390x/980 freuen. 
Und die Käuferschicht ist sehr groß und verspricht gute Absatzzahlen.
Sieht man ja auch in den Kaufberatungen wie oft da PCs im dreistelligen Bereich angefragt werden.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Vor allem der großteil ist nicht mal bei full hd angekommen die jukeln alle noch mit unterirdischen Auflösungen rum.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Vor allem der großteil ist nicht mal bei full hd angekommen die jukeln alle noch mit unterirdischen Auflösungen rum.



Dennoch wollen sie ne NV, geben für ne Mittelklasse Karte Höchstpreise aus ohne Murren und versuchen auch noch ihre tun zu verteidigen. GTX 1080 the Best Card to play Minecraft 
Naja ich freue mich auf die 480/X und bin dann gespannt wie Navi werden wird.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Vor allem der großteil ist nicht mal bei full hd angekommen die jukeln alle noch mit unterirdischen Auflösungen rum.


Sagt wer? 
In allen Umfragen ist FHD die meistgenutze Auflösung. 
Guck zB mal im Steam survey, da hat FHD knapp 37%.
Danach kommt mit ca 26% 1366x768 und da wissen wir, dass das hauptsächlich Laptop Nutzer sind.
Bei Desktop Nutzern ist FHD die am weitesten verbreitete Auflösung. 
Genau dafür soll die RX 480 gut sein, für die breite Masse.


----------



## drebbin (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Am PC denke ich mal das die meisten aber per Vsr/DSR 1440p statt 1080p nutzen. Ich wünsche mir das die Karten doch auf über 1080p ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Dellwin (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich nutze ja 2560x1080. Also auch ne etwas höhere Auflösung als 1080p.


----------



## chris235 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich weiß das ist ein wenig Offtopic, aber da die 480 wohl keinen DVI Anschluss mitbringt, weiß einer von euch ob es ohne Probleme möglich ist n DVI auf HDMI- oder auf Displayportadapter anzuschließen ohne dabei Verzögerungen oder andere Abstriche bei der Darstellung vom Monitor beim Zocken zu haben?
Oder weichen manchmal die Anschlüsse der Customdesigns von der Referenzedition ab?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Auf den Bildern eines Polaris 10 ES war ein Dual Link DVI-D Anschluss zu sehen, ich gehe mal davon aus dass auch bei der finalen Version einer dabei sein wird. Falls nicht, ist ein Adapter kein Problem


----------



## chris235 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern eines Polaris 10 ES war ein Dual Link DVI-D Anschluss zu sehen, ich gehe mal davon aus dass auch bei der finalen Version einer dabei sein wird. Falls nicht, ist ein Adapter kein Problem



Ja tatsächlich, dann hoffe ich mal das das die finale Version bleibt  Danke auf jeden Fall, bin bisher nur von den neu veröffentlichten Bildern der Computex Vorstellung wie dem hier ausgegangen. Radeon RX 480: Release, Preis, technische Daten - AMD mit Vorwurfen gegenuber Nvidia [Update 3] - Bildergalerie, Bild 2


----------



## Hemisfear666 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

490(X) spekulatius...
AMD Radeon RX 490 | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Dellwin (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Zu teuer für mich,gib mir dann lieber 490 oder ggf. 480X Spekulatius....die esse ich am Liebsten!


----------



## Hemisfear666 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

manner schnitten kann ich dir anbieten. die sind schon länger released.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Kann man in etwa sagen wie viel % die 490 mit und ohne X schneller als eine 290 sein wird ?!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Noch nicht genau, aber mit GTX 1080 Performance wird man mindestens rechnen können


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Custom Kühler schon D1? hoffentlich hat er Recht
Weeberz comments on When Will The Aftermarket Coolers Drop When RX 480 Releases


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Noch nicht genau, aber mit GTX 1080 Performance wird man mindestens rechnen können



 Gibt es für deine Aussage auch "handfeste" Indizien?


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Gibt es für deine Aussage auch "handfeste" Indizien?



Alles nur Spekulatius


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Gibt es für deine Aussage auch "handfeste" Indizien?



Zum einen die Tatsache, dass AMD einen Konkurrenten für die GTX 1080 bringen muss, zum anderen wurde ja bestätigt, dass Vega 10 4096 Shader-Einheiten besitzt; Zusammen mit den hohen Taktraten, der verbesserten Architecktur und des hoffentlich nicht limitierenden Front-Ends, sollte das mMn reichen, um die 1080 zu schlagen. Falls nicht, seh ich schwarz für AMD


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die 1080 wird schon geschlagen werden.
Aber der Tatsächliche Konkurrent iSt da wohl eher die 1080ti oder Titan x2.
Nicht die 1080. In der klasse wird amd nix haben.
Vielleicht die 490 (ohne x)

Aber das sind Spekulationen!
Spekulationen und Gerüchte  sind die beste Werbung und kosten nix!


----------



## fipS09 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



drebbin schrieb:


> Am PC denke ich mal das die meisten aber per Vsr/DSR 1440p statt 1080p nutzen. Ich wünsche mir das die Karten doch auf über 1080p ausgelegt werden.


Ich behaupte einfach mal das 90% der Leute die am PC spielen davon noch nie etwas gehört haben.


----------



## Dellwin (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich nutze 2560x1080 und bin damit auch zufrieden.Da brauch ich kein 1440p etc.

Wer mehr Wünsche hat wie 1440p,4K etc. muss halt tiefer in die Tasche greifen,sowohl beim Monitor als auch bei der Grafikkarte. 

Dann braucht man nicht erwarten,dass so eine Mainstream Karte auch die eigenen besonderen Anforderungen erfüllt.


----------



## Limit (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Die 1080 wird schon geschlagen werden.
> Aber der Tatsächliche Konkurrent iSt da wohl eher die 1080ti oder Titan x2.
> Nicht die 1080. In der klasse wird amd nix haben.
> Vielleicht die 490 (ohne x)


Der Konkurrent für Vega 10 (RX490?) ist die 1080, der für Vega 11 (Fury2?) ist die Titan bzw. 1080Ti.



Gesendet von meinem LG-V500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal das 90% der Leute die am PC spielen davon noch nie etwas gehört haben.



Wenn diese 90% noch nie etwas davon gehört haben, brauchen sie sich auch keine 800€-Karte zu kaufen.

Die GTX 1080 ist zwar kein Highend, aber immerhin "state of the art", was man von FHD nicht gerade behaupten kann.

Für FHD reicht doch das Vorhandene längst aus.

edit: Es ist lustig, wie AMD mit 3 verschiedenen Gens herumjongliert, nur um Nvidias Pascal etwas entgegensetzen zu können. (So wird es jedenfalls hier dargestellt) Gewinnbringend sieht das nicht aus.


----------



## Guru4GPU (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich warte lieber noch, die neuen Karten sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber richtig umhauen tut mich und meine R9 280 (1150/1400 MHz @ Accelero Xtreme) keine - die hält noch locker 1-1,5 Jahre für FullHD, bis dahin hat Microsoft und Co hoffentlich ihre DX12 Probleme gelöst


----------



## Dellwin (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Kommt immer auf die Anfoderungen an,mir hatte meine 7970 3GB aka 280X für 2560x1080 nicht mehr ausgereicht.


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Ich warte lieber noch, die neuen Karten sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber richtig umhauen tut mich und meine R9 280 (1150/1400 MHz @ Accelero Xtreme) keine - die hält noch locker 1-1,5 Jahre für FullHD, bis dahin hat Microsoft und Co hoffentlich ihre DX12 Probleme gelöst



Pfff, warte nur, meine 290 sitzt offenbar schon halbwegs auf der Fähre.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, das FHD angeblich keine Ansprüche an die Grafikkarte hat.
Rise of the Tomb Raider PC: Update mit neuer Benchmarkszene, frischen Grafiktreibern und CPU-Skalierung
The Witcher 3 im Technik-Test: CPU und GPU-Benchmarks
Ark: Survival Evolved Revisited - Frische Benchmarks des Hardware-Fressers
Nur mal 3 Beispiele.
Da sieht es bei fast allen Karten schon mau mit 60fps aus und ich persönlich hätte gerne 100fps+.
So weit kann man manche Spiele garnicht runter regeln, ohne das es grottig aussieht.
Die meisten Leuten werden sowieso alle Regler einfach stur nach rechts schieben.


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, das FHD angeblich keine Ansprüche an die Grafikkarte hat.
> Rise of the Tomb Raider PC: Update mit neuer Benchmarkszene, frischen Grafiktreibern und CPU-Skalierung
> The Witcher 3 im Technik-Test: CPU und GPU-Benchmarks
> Ark: Survival Evolved Revisited - Frische Benchmarks des Hardware-Fressers
> ...



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



OOYL schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


Dann solltest mit solchen Aussagen etwas vorsichtiger sein.


OOYL schrieb:


> Für FHD reicht doch das Vorhandene längst aus.


So denkt jeder, das man für FHD immer nur ne 960/970 oder 380/390 braucht.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

und wer sagt das man immer alles @ max Settings zocken muss? Minimal die Settings runter und schon hat man genug FPS und die Unterschiede zu max Settings, muss man mit der Lupe bei einem Standbild suchen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Dagegen sage ich ja nichts, aber wieviele stellen wirklich an den Settings rum?
Wie schon gesagt, die meisten schieben einfach nur nach rechts und fertig.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenns so wäre müssten doch alle High End Karten haben oder nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Was meinst du wohl warum soviele meinen, das 4K Gaming mit den heutigen Grafikkarten noch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Na kannst doch nicht 4k jetzt mit Full HD vergleichen, also von den Anforderungen her.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Es ist aber dasselbe Problem.
Die Benchmarks der Redaktion werden mit vollen Details gemacht und die Leuten glauben, dass man nicht mehr fps in 4K erreichen als im Test beschrieben.
Deswegen wird ein 4K Monitor von vielen komplett ausgeschlossen.
Man sollte halt immer differenzieren.
Es gibt Spiele die laufen mit vollen Details auf ner Titan X in FHD mit 30-40fps und es gibt Spiele, die laufen auf ner 380/960 in 4K mit 400fps.
Deswegen sollte man da schon genau sein.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Was hat der Durchschnittsspieler für eine Karte? Ich verstehe nicht, warum du die Leute für unfähig erklärst mal die Grafiksettings anzupassen, das macht doch so gut wie jeder und falls die, so wie du es sagst, 
nur dazu fähig sind, nach rechts zu stellen, dann hätten die doch Ruckelorgien mit ihren 750 Tis etc. Ich denke die Leute sind schon in der Lage die Settings ein wenig anzupassen, damit es spielbar wird.


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mein Kumpel hat bis Feb '16 mit ner 1536MB GTX 580 gezockt... Man merkt wirklich nicht viel, wenn man die richtigen Einstellungen heruntersetzt und das ganze ein wenig den persönlichen Vorlieben anpasst. (Details vs. AA)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass FHD keinen Messias mehr braucht, im Gegensatz zu 4K, das eh nur für Fernseher interessant werden wird, denn auf 27" sind 3840x2160 schlicht overkill.

edit Ich sehe den Auflösungs-Exzess so: Das neue Bild wird nicht gleich viel besser, wie das alte schlechter wird. Wenn man alte Spiele ansieht, kann man es gar nicht glauben, DAS mal als gute Grafik eingestuft zu haben, wenn man ein neues Spiel sieht, denkt man sich bloss "ah, wie nett, ja, es sieht schon irgendwie besser aus". Dazu kommt, dass die heutigen Spiele mMn schlechter sind. Wenn ich GTA SA treu geblieben wäre, könnte ich das tolle Spiel heute auch noch grafisch geniessen, aber jetzt bekomme ich plötzlich Augenkrebs wenn ich eine PAL-Auflösung sehe.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Was hat der Durchschnittsspieler für eine Karte? Ich verstehe nicht, warum du die Leute für unfähig erklärst mal die Grafiksettings anzupassen, das macht doch so gut wie jeder und falls die, so wie du es sagst,
> nur dazu fähig sind, nach rechts zu stellen, dann hätten die doch Ruckelorgien mit ihren 750 Tis etc. Ich denke die Leute sind schon in der Lage die Settings ein wenig anzupassen, damit es spielbar wird.


Ich erkläre sie nicht für unfähig, sondern dass sie sich garnicht für die Settings interessieren.
Wenn es ruckelt, wird halt ne neue Karte gekauft.
Der Durchschnittsspieler kauft nen PC von der Stange, installiert sein Spiel und dann muss das laufen.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die Settings muss man ja nicht im Detail abarbeiten, man stellt einfach zB von Ultra auf sehr hoch, oder hoch oder medium etc, 
alle weiteren Settings werden ja dementsprechend mit angepasst und somit ist es auch für den Laien leicht.
Nach deiner Denkweise müsste ja jeder mindestens eine 980 Ti haben und da Geld nicht auf Bäumen wächst, habe ich meine Zweifel bzgl der Aussage "Wenn es ruckelt, wird halt ne neue Karte gekauft".


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Habe ich nur mehrmals schon so erlebt.
Dazu kommt noch, dass jeder fps anders wahrnimmt und es auf die Spiele drauf ankommt.
wenn du ein relativ statisches oder langsames Spiel hast, werden den meisten 30fps genügen.
Spielst du aber so was schnelles wie UT, dann bist du froh über jedes zusätzliche frame.
Was meinst du wohl warum Konsolen so beliebt sind.
Konsole an, Spiel rein und läuft.


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Naja, das Spektrum an verschieden schlauen PC-Usern ist wohl ziemlich breit, aber es wird wohl schon mehr Leute geben, die etwas von Settings verstehen, als solche, die sich bei Rucklern eine neue Karte kaufen 

Einem Menschen mit grundlegender Intelligenz sollte es möglich sein, die Einstellungen vorzunehmen und sie auch zu verstehen. Um von der Existenz von Erfindungen wie dem Internetz oder der Suchmaschine "Google" zu wissen, braucht man keinen IQ von 180.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn dem so wäre, frage ich immer noch warum soviele Leute dennoch eine GTX 970 gekauft haben, als das mit dem Speicher bekannt wurde.
Ich kenne genug Leute, die wissen nicht mal was in ihrem Rechner drin steckt.
Wenn man da mal fragt, gucken die nur komisch und hoffen das es irgendwo drauf steht.

Guck dir mal diese Statistik an.
•  Computerspiele, Konsolenspiele - Anzahl der Nutzer in Deutschland 2014 | Umfrage
Danach gab es 2014 18,33 Millionen PC Spieler.
Jetzt guck wieviele Nutzer PCGHX hat und wieviele Fragen aufkommen, die wenn man ein wenig Ahnung von Computern hätte, garnicht aufkommen würden.
Und selbst in diesem Forum sind die Leute mit Ahnung auch nicht so breit aufgestellt.
Das sind vielleicht 200 Leute bei 150.000 registrierten Nutzern.
Dh ganze 0,133% helfen dem Rest.


----------



## OOYL (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, frage ich immer noch warum soviele Leute dennoch eine GTX 970 gekauft haben, als das mit dem Speicher bekannt wurde.
> Ich kenne genug Leute, die wissen nicht mal was in ihrem Rechner drin steckt.
> Wenn man da mal fragt, gucken die nur komisch und hoffen das es irgendwo drauf steht.
> 
> ...



Die GTX 970 rauchte ja nicht gleich ab wegen dem Speicher-Fail... Und wenn es auf die letzten 512MB ankommt, hat man ohnehin ein Speicherproblem. Soweit ich die Story mitbekommen habe.

Ich spekuliere einfach mal darauf, dass 90% der "post skandalen" GTX 970-Käufer nichts davon wussten. Meiner Auffassung nach sind die Informierten PC Spieler ggü. den weniger versierten deutlich in der Unterzahl.


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Genauso wie ich. 970 gekauft und voll zufrieden.
Problem gelesen und zurück geschickt. 
Das war im April diesen Jahres. 
Ich bin gerade von Konsole wieder umgestiegen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Da bleibt die Frage, warum du sie zurück geschickt hast.


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ehrlich, weil die neuen Modelle raus kommen und mir nicht mehr ganz so wohl dabei war.


----------



## drebbin (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Und natürlich um Kundenbetrug nicht zu unterstützen, stimmts?


----------



## Boarder1312 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Natürlich.  Die pösen Puben pei Nvidia!


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Pringt in zu Poden den plöden Purchen.


----------



## pokusa (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade von Konsole wieder umgestiegen.


+

Wie oft willst du das eigentlich noch sagen?


----------



## Boarder1312 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



pokusa schrieb:


> +
> 
> Wie oft willst du das eigentlich noch sagen?



 wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das ich mich lange nicht mehr mit dem Thema PC und Komponenten auseinander gesetzt habe.
Ja, stimmt, irgendwo hatte ich es schon mal erwähnt!


----------



## Hemisfear666 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

gibts was neues zum thema RX 490?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Momentan nicht


----------



## Thaiminater (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hier wird es wahrscheinlich mehr Infos geben am 13
PC Gaming Show |  AMD Presents PC Gaming Show


----------



## Hemisfear666 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

danke für den link. mann ist gespannt.


----------



## Dellwin (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die EM fängt an, AMD interessiert mich erstmal nicht mehr 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drebbin (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

OK dann mehr AMD für mich übrig


----------



## munn (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Was ist eine EM? XD
Ich freu mich auf die falschen schiri entscheidungen und hoffe das es mal fair zugeht. Haha fair bei fussball...ich bin soo witzig

Weis man ob dann am 13 die Nada fällt?
Bin auch mega gespannt da ich mich dann endlich entscheideb kann xD


----------



## drebbin (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Für dellwin fällt die nda am 10.7


----------



## Dellwin (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hahahaha   Kann nix dafür wenn AMD solange braucht [emoji18]


----------



## Duvar (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 480 NITRO pictured | VideoCardz.com
Dualslot Kühler mit "nur" 2 Lüftern. Ich hätte lieber nen dicken Brummer als Kühler, wäre aber wohl overkill bei dem Verbrauch^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Vielleicht kommt ja auch ne Tri-X


----------



## Hemisfear666 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

... dann aber bitte in schwarz, ohne LED und als 490er.


----------



## Duvar (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Apple GPUs are based on AMD's Polaris 11


----------



## Thaiminater (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also die Nitro sieht ja so abgrundtief kacke aus sowas passt doch nicht in 90 % der Pcs


----------



## trigger831 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Apple GPUs are based on AMD's Polaris 11



Bereue es, das ich erst Geld vom normalen Konto aufs "Aktienkonto" bei ner anderen Bank überweisen muss. Könnte Montag schon zu spät sein.


----------



## munn (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



munn schrieb:


> Was ist eine EM? XD
> Ich freu mich auf die falschen schiri entscheidungen und hoffe das es mal fair zugeht. Haha fair bei fussball...ich bin soo witzig
> 
> Weis man ob dann am 13 die Nada fällt?
> Bin auch mega gespannt da ich mich dann endlich entscheideb kann xD



Witzig das ich mich selbst Zitieren kann...
Erstes Spiel der EM und 2 klare Irreguläre Tore  xD  *2 von 3*

Sry für Offtopic^^ Noch gibts ja nichts neues...oder DOCH? Wurde schon gelinkt?
AMD Radeon RX 480 3DMark 11 performance shows up


----------



## Wochenendzocker (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hemisfear666 schrieb:


> ... dann aber bitte in schwarz, ...



Der Meinung bin ich auch, mir gefällt das Silber überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



trigger831 schrieb:


> Bereue es, das ich erst Geld vom normalen Konto aufs "Aktienkonto" bei ner anderen Bank überweisen muss. Könnte Montag schon zu spät sein.



Wieso denkste das wird sich auf den Aktienkurs auswirken ?


----------



## DerLachs (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 480 NITRO pictured | VideoCardz.com
> Dualslot Kühler mit "nur" 2 Lüftern. Ich hätte lieber nen dicken Brummer als Kühler, wäre aber wohl overkill bei dem Verbrauch^^


Sieht irgendwie... seltsam aus.  
Meinetwegen kann die Karte auch nur einen Lüfter haben, solange sie leise und kühl bleibt.


----------



## Wochenendzocker (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



munn schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 480 3DMark 11 performance shows up



Das sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus


----------



## Rolk (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie... seltsam aus.
> Meinetwegen kann die Karte auch nur einen Lüfter haben, solange sie leise und kühl bleibt.



Abgesehen von der Kühlerabdeckung erinnert das an die Sapphire R9 380(X).


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Neue Rx480 Benchmarks http://i.imgur.com/OO8e18i.jpg


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

1080Mhz Base Clock und 1266Mhz Boost. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Finde dazu nichts, hast du nen Link?


----------



## Duvar (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Lies hier ein wenig http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-zu-einem-aktuellen-thema-9.html#post8270664


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotavapor (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bin echt mal gespannt ob die theoretische Keistung dann auch besser in den Spielen ankommt. Einiges im Frontend wurde ja aufgebohrt. Zusätzlich der primitive discard accelerator. Ich bin echt gespannt auf die Karte 😊
Im gegensatz zu den alten Hawaii Karten sollte auch VSR 1080@4k gehen oder?


----------



## Duvar (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bock auf Video? 8GB ver, last BIOS & drivers (2016.6/12) - YouTube


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn die ganzen aktuellen Leaks stimmen und die Karte auf Fury Niveau ist,dann ist meine Karte für die nächsten 3 Jahre gefunden worden.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaiminater (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich bin ein bisschen Enttäudcht dass sie keine neuen Details oder Benchmarks der 480 gezeigt haben werde mir trotzdem wohl eine 480 custom holen die dann im Winter verkaufen und auf Vega gehen


----------



## dsdenni (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit den OC-Werten kann man sich mal anfreunden


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



dsdenni schrieb:


> Mit den OC-Werten kann man sich mal anfreunden



Absolut!


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Jungs ich glaube dass ist nen Fake jpark170 comments on Leaked RX 480 OC'ed to 1400 shows Fury X performance. On the heels of the GTX 1070


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Das ist Fake, aber was ist mit dem Video auf YouTube? 

Oder den anderen 3DMark Bildern? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

New AMD Radeon RX 480 3DMark Benchmarks | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also solange sie schneller als eine 390X ist, ist alles gut. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Also solange sie schneller als eine 390X ist, ist alles gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Das sollte sie auch. Alles andere wäre Peinlich, für ein bisheriges Topp model. 
Und das ist die 480er momentan ja dann. Vega kommt erst viel später.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

199$ und Topmodell? Topmodell ist immer noch die FuryX.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Das sollte sie auch. Alles andere wäre Peinlich, für ein bisheriges Topp model.
> Und das ist die 480er momentan ja dann. Vega kommt erst viel später.


sie ist erst dann das Topmodell, wenn AMD das sagt und das ist nie geschehen sprich kein Topmodell...


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bisherige Toppmodel  der RX Reihe ist die Fury? Aha.

Amd bring die rx 480 raus und dann kleinere, also ist die 480 bist dato das Toppmodel der 400er Reihe.
Habe ich oben nicht genau geschrieben, aber das hätte man sich ja denken können, was gemeint ist. 

Und sorry, das ich kritisch mich zu amd süsse recht. 
Mögen ja einige nicht.
Bin ja direkt grün und das als langjähriger AMD-Kunde.

*Kopfschüttel!*


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Du vergisst aber was AMD gesagt hat bzw welches Budgetbereich mit den Karten abgedeckt werden soll.
Was haste erwartet, 1080 Leistung für 200€? Ein Topmodell aus 3 Eseln, bleibt immer noch ein Esel, nur der Verbrauch wurde drastisch gesenkt und die Leistung bissl erhöht, aber aus dem Esel wird kein Ferrari.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Bisherige Toppmodel  der RX Reihe ist die Fury? Aha.
> 
> Amd bring die rx 480 raus und dann kleinere, also ist die 480 bist dato das Toppmodel der 400er Reihe.
> Habe ich oben nicht genau geschrieben, aber das hätte man sich ja denken können, was gemeint ist.
> ...


ich glaube du verstehst das System nicht (ist nicht böse gemeint) die RX 480 ist nachfolger der r9 380, und auch wenn es wahrscheinlich zunächst einmal die einzige Karte sein wird, heißt das nicht, das es das Topmodell ist. Würde Nvidia die 1060 als erstes auf den Markt werfen, würde ja auch nicht jeder sagen das ist das das derzeitige Topmodell seitens AMDS


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Nein. Ich schrieb ja das alles was mehr als 390x gut wäre.
Mehr würde ich nicht erwarten und so ist es ja auch gut.
Nur weniger würde ich als "bisheriges" Toppmodel der 400 er klasse peinlich finden.
Eine Steigerung sollte bei Nachfolgern immer drinnen sein. Stillstand ist Rückschritt. Und Sparsamkeit ist für mich, für andere vielleicht ja, kein Grund eine Neue Karte zu kaufen, die nicht Leistungsmässig sichtbar stärker geworden ist.
Aber das wäre sie dann ja.


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> ich glaube du verstehst das System nicht (ist nicht böse gemeint) die RX 480 ist nachfolger der r9 380, und auch wenn es wahrscheinlich zunächst einmal die einzige Karte sein wird, heißt das nicht, das es das Topmodell ist. Würde Nvidia die 1060 als erstes auf den Markt werfen, würde ja auch nicht jeder sagen das ist das das derzeitige Topmodell seitens AMDS



Doch. Das weiss ich, das das der Nachfolger der 380 ist. Und wenn sie mind die Leistung einer 390x hat, dann wow.
Aber erwarten würde ich mind. Die 390x Leistung. 

Das wäre ein topp Preis Leistungsverhältnis. 
Versteht ihr was ich meine?


Und ich schrieb ja "bisheriges" Toppmodel .


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Doch. Das weiss ich, das das der Nachfolger der 380 ist. Und wenn sie mind die Leistung einer 390x hat, dann wow.
> Aber erwarten würde ich mind. Die 390x Leistung.
> 
> Das wäre ein topp Preis Leistungsverhältnis.
> Versteht ihr was ich meine?


ja klar verstehe schon, aber die einer normalen 390 dürfte ja auch reichen selbst das ist ja schon ein ordentlicher aufstieg zur 380. aber so wie ich das in den Benchmarks auslesen kann sieht das bislang ja ganz gut aus, mal sehen ob sie die Leistung in den Spielen dann auf die Strasse bringt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn AMD der 480 dicke Schlappen anzieht, dann bekommt sie das!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

ja bloß das hat bei der 390er ja nicht so gut geklappt, die hätte ja mehr leisten können


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

War das nicht die 390x die nicht so gelungen war?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

eigentlich bei beiden


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mh. Ok.

Dachte es wäre...

Dann kann die 480 ja nur besser werden.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

ja die 390 und die X sind ja eigentlich ein und die selbe Karte, mit Übertaktung kann man das Niveau der X erreichen


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich wäre auch enttäuscht, wenn die 480 nicht mindestens das Niveau der 390X hätte. Wenn man davon ausgeht das die 8GB Version dann 260-280€ kostet und mittlerweile es 390X für 260€ und günstiger gibt und auch noch geben wird, wäre somit der einzige Vorteil der 480 für mich nur der geringe Stromverbrauch, was im Vergleich zu einer 390X zu wenig wäre. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hemisfear666 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

mich wurmt eher die frage, wo eine 490er-hbm2 preislich einschlagen wird.
oder vlt kommt was mit gddr5x?


----------



## DunCor (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch enttäuscht, wenn die 480 nicht mindestens das Niveau der 390X hätte. Wenn man davon ausgeht das die 8GB Version dann 260-280€ kostet und mittlerweile es 390X für 260€ und günstiger gibt und auch noch geben wird, wäre somit der einzige Vorteil der 480 für mich nur der geringe Stromverbrauch, was im Vergleich zu einer 390X zu wenig wäre.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Das ist ja gerade der Sinn eines Abverkaufs. Da orientiert sich ja der Preis der 390x and der 480 und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> New AMD Radeon RX 480 3DMark Benchmarks | VideoCardz.com


Die Taktskalierung sieht auch sehr gut aus


----------



## Duvar (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Radeon RX 480 Polaris 10 Features 2304 Cores, Radeon RX 460 Polaris 11 Features 1024 Cores - 2.8x Increase in Perf/Watt


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Noch immer fehlen die richtigen Leistungsbenchmarks.....und noch immer weiß man nicht,ob die Karte 390,970,980 oder Fury Niveau hat.....


----------



## Simondasding (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Schön dämlich von AMD. Jetzt kaufen alle die gerade Hardware brauchen und P/L wollen ne 1070 und dann kommt Polaris mit ner viel schwächeren Karte für wenig Geld, aber das ist vielen dann schnuppe, weil  Leistung wichtiger ist und man 500 Euro für 1070 für wenig hält, da die XX70 ja seit 970 ein P/L Wunder ist. Aber das ist viel zu viel. die Karte hat anscheinend ca TitanX Level also ca ne normale 980ti. Die 970 hatte ca 780ti Level für 300-350 statt 600-700 Euro. Nun kommt man von 600-700 auf 500. Das ist für mich keine P/L Karte(sondern Mindestmaß), aber das denken viele, weil ne TitanX 1000+ kostet, aber man die 980ti vergisst.
Jetzt könnte man bei AMD schlau sein(ausbügeln was Nvidia verbockt hat) und denken: Dann lass uns doch die Hammer P/L Karten mach wie 970(also ca 980ti und TitanX) und 980(also ca 1080), denn man hat besonders an der 970 gesehen, wenn P/L stimmen geben die Leute oft mehr aus als ihr standart 180-250 Euro aus, nämlich ca 300-350 Euro. Man würde denk ich viel verkaufen. Nvidia hat uns eingeladen diese Lücke zu füllen. 
Aber NEIN, AMD denkt, lass Karten raus bringen, wo die leistungsstärkeren Modelle der Vorserie mehr Leistung für weniger Geld im Abverkauf bringen, als die Neuen. Das klingt intelligent.
Nun gut die Karten ziehen kaum Strom und werden anfangs vlt extrem beliebt, zumindest bei denen, die nicht eh schon ne neue Nvidia haben. Dann korrigiert Nvidia seine Kartenpreise wieder richtung 980/970  Level und schon ist AMD ausm rennen. 
Kein Wunder das AMD (leider Gottes) vor die Hunde geht ,finde ich.

Nvidia macht es Besser:
Lass, auch wenn es nicht das Maximum der Generation ist(evt dann Titan(xy)/1080ti) erst mal ne Karte raus bringen, die die vorherige Generation zerstört, dann sehen ale schon mal wir sind Inovativ. Dann noch ne Karte die ca das kann, was die vorher maximal können und fertig. Jetzt denke alle: Krass der neue König, deutlich billiger als der König der vorherigen Generation, will ich! ODER Ne das zu teuer, aber das was bisher Maximum war und viel zu teuer, zu dem halben Preis jetzt(TitanX zu 1070, auch wenn 980ti vergessen wird, war halt nicht der offizielle King) KRASS ist das billig brauch ich. und dann noch einmal son ne Kartengeneration richtig billig verticken(970) und schon ist von nun an jede xx70 ein P/L Wunder. Das ist mies aber intelligenter als AMD.

Ich hatte nämlich eigentlich vor bald das neue Topmodell zu kaufen, egal ob grün oder rot und nach der 1080 gehofft: jetzt muss AMD nur noch kontern und ich hab was vom Preiskampf und AMD is back in business aber Falsch gedacht, jetzt muss ich wahrscheinlich in den sauren Apfel beißen und die 670-780 Euro der 1080 schlucken.

Das wirkt fasst so, als hätten sich AMD und Nvidia die verschiedenen Preisbereiche beim Launch kartellartig Aufgeteilt!


----------



## fipS09 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD RX 480 Outperforms R9 Nano, GTX 980 - Runs At 1266Mhz, ~60c Degrees & Draws ~100W

Jetzt wird erstmal gelesen, wollte es direkt mit euch teilen.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Naja erstmal ne dicke Priese Salz reinziehen 
Habs auch gerade gesehen und mir gedacht, einer wird recht haben... Aber die Leaks widersprechen sich alle komplett von daher...


----------



## JanJake (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Was mich mal interessieren würde, ist eigentlich schon bekannt welcher CF Support die Karten bekommen?  

Werden bei den kleinen wieder nur 2 Karten gehen oder erlaubt AMD bei der 480 schon 3-4 Karten?


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die Leaks widersprechen sich echt. Gestern noch langsamer als ne GTX970, heute wieder schneller als ne GTX980 und ne Nano.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Die Leaks widersprechen sich echt. Gestern noch langsamer als ne GTX970, heute wieder schneller als ne GTX980 und ne Nano..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Das wird so weiter gehen bis die Tests draußen sind, Gerüchte sind nun mak Gerüchte...


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich weiß,hab das nur nochmal für die Leute geschrieben,die direkt ne nasse Hose bekommen wenn sie solche Leaks sehen aka R9 Nano Performance @100W@OC Monster...


----------



## Duvar (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Radeon RX 480/470 PCB pictured up close | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Thaiminater (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

http://i.imgur.com/RamNi51.jpg
Wenn diese Preise real sind das wäre richtig nice dann ne schöne Custom RX480 für 300 und ich bin dabei.
Die 460 für 80 Euro könnte man dann ja in jeglichen Office Pc klatschen und nen halbwegs brauchbaren Spielerechner drauß machen das Netzteil ist da ja relatic schnuppe bei 75 Watt oder?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ja, bei der RX 460 wird das Netzteil in den meisten Fällen nicht wirklich von Bedeutung sein


----------



## Unrockstar85 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Finde die 470 Intressant, wenn die Benches stimmen, sind wir ja bei 970 Leistung.. Und das mit 110W? Nice


----------



## Hemisfear666 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

benchmarks sind schön und gut...
mal abwarten wie die karten im spielbetrieb performen.


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Das ist echt so. Ich kaufe mir eine Karte zum Spielen und nicht um sie durch Benchmarks zu jagen.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Radeon RX 470 Single and Crossfire 3DMark 11 Benchmarks Spotted - Targeting the 'VR Minimum Spec' Under $200


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

GTX 970 Leistung für ~170-200€, das ist nicht übel. Wird sehr schwer werden für Nvidia im Sub 300€ Bereich


----------



## WaldemarE (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ui ui ui wenn das mal stimmt AMD RX 480 Can Hit 1.5Ghz+, New Overclocking Tool With Voltage Control Coming


----------



## Duvar (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mit diesem Takt sollte sie ordentlich Boden gut machen zur 980 Ti/1070.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

freu mich schon auf die ersten tests.


----------



## Dellwin (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich bleib noch skeptisch.Dann wird die Freude umso größer wenn Alles stimmt.


----------



## L4D2K (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

XFX Radeon RX 480 pictured, features 1288 MHz clock | VideoCardz.com

Bilder von einer XFX, aber leider nur das Referenz-Design.


----------



## Mirzoni (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



L4D2K schrieb:


> XFX Radeon RX 480 pictured, features 1288 MHz clock | VideoCardz.com
> 
> Bilder von einer XFX, aber leider nur das Referenz-Design.



Der Preis steht bei 1999 Yuan (269 Euro). Sehr gut!


----------



## Duvar (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Radeon RX 480 CrossFire 3DMark Performance | VideoCardz.com
AMD Radeon RX 460 Gets Single and Crossfire 3DMark 11 Benchmarks - The Super Affordable 'Budget Gaming' Graphics Card


----------



## Mirzoni (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 480 CrossFire 3DMark Performance | VideoCardz.com
> AMD Radeon RX 460 Gets Single and Crossfire 3DMark 11 Benchmarks - The Super Affordable 'Budget Gaming' Graphics Card



Für eine RX 480 Referenzkarte die im Single-GPU Test 35MHz untertaktet ist (was auch immer der Grund dafür sei) sehen die Werte ganz ordentlich aus. Die driver sind auch nicht die aktuelsten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD RX 480 Can Hit 1.5Ghz+, New Overclocking Tool With Voltage Control Coming

das klingt doch sehr gut

Edit: ach, wurde ja schon gepostet


----------



## candyman3700 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Mirzoni schrieb:


> Für eine RX 480 Referenzkarte die im Single-GPU Test 35MHz untertaktet ist (was auch immer der Grund dafür sei) sehen die Werte ganz ordentlich aus. Die driver sind auch nicht die aktuelsten.



is ja geil ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Duvar (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Updated Info: I got some more info to share Saturday, I just gotta get my brother to "ok" what i written out. In the mean time, I just wanted to update on a few things i did learn today from my bro and his partners in Seattle. Like i said for my 470 update and Vega 10 update I will be able to share tomorrow after my brother looks over what i written, I already have it typed out and will be posting it here and 3 other sites im affiliated with. In the mean time, here are a few updates i can share tonight to clear things up on the 1500mhz guarantee Rx 480 cards i mentioned before.

Update info on the Rx 480 -----------------------------
Earlier here today i posted some info on two different AIB vendors releasing $300 dollar 1500mhz Rx 480 Editions. There is some clarity i wanted to update on what exactly this means. Its quite simple, There will be some "superclocked" editions (< not the exact name) released with a bios option set at 1500mhz, its as simple as that. As for how many others vendors will release these Rx 480's that have the bios option switch to 1500mhz is unknown outside of the two companies that i am aware of. I cannot share which companies are releasing this but honestly I am told that all 6+8 pin Rx 480's are said to get this 1500mhz mark with software, And yes, I was "assured" this is the case for the 6+8 pin models by my brother and two of his colleagues that work for one of these AIB vendors. Let me just quote what they said...this is a C/P from my email that was forwarded to me by my brother just a few hours ago.



> This particular $300 Rx 480 OC Edition will have toggle with two bios options - Standard bios of 1266mhz and Extreme bios of 1500mhz - All 6+8 pin models will be able to reach the 1500mhz mark - the only difference is some editions will have a overclock bios setting that will be set at the 1500mhz mark - while other cards will have to be done manually although today its easy to do manually by just a few clicks of a button with software - While running at 1570mhz - the OC edition runs at 72c with 99% gpu load with 65% fan - one impressive feat to say the least - This bodes well for AMD's new Polaris cards as it shows these cards are capable of even more than this impressive 1570mhz mark - In fact, in a closed box setup, we were able to "easily" obtain 1600mhz while running Battlefield 4 for over an hour with zero crashes or artifacts all while keeping below the 75c mark while using 99% gpu load - Even more impressive is the fact that the voltage usage leaves room for even a bit further tweaking to further our overclock past 1600mhz - One has to wonder what AMD has with the entire lineup of Vega right now - we can only imagine pure bliss in terms of performance at the top enthusiast level - AMD really does have something special on their hands. The Rx 480 while running 1500mhz is on par with the stock 1070 in-game, it even beats it on some games at this clock, anything more and the 480 begins to put some distance between the two cards. Keep in mind this is Dx12 games, this is where GCN 4 truly shows off.
> 
> 
> > Earlier my brother and I were talking and I mentioned to him about how i felt about what AMD is doing and my brother said i literally took the words out of his mouth in what i am about to say below...
> ...


----------



## Thaiminater (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hör sich schonmal sehr gut an 
Die Aktien sehen auch gut aus AMD Stock Rally Continues
Was meint ihr nen 1080p 144hz Moni mit ner Rx480 und später nen 4k 120 hz mit Vega 11 später oder nen WQHD mit 144 hz und den dann behalten ? Mir schwebt nen XL2730z oder 2411z vor. 
Bin ja echtmal gespannt ob AMD es schafft nen gutes Graka Lineup rausbringen


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hör sich schonmal sehr gut an
> Die Aktien sehen auch gut aus AMD Stock Rally Continues
> Was meint ihr nen 1080p 144hz Moni mit ner Rx480 und später nen 4k 120 hz mit Vega 11 später oder nen WQHD mit 144 hz und den dann behalten ? Mir schwebt nen XL2730z oder 2411z vor.
> Bin ja echtmal gespannt ob AMD es schafft nen gutes Graka Lineup rausbringen



Habe mich lange damit beschäftigt ob ich mir einen WQHD oder 4K Monitor holen soll.
Die Entscheidung viel dann auf den XL2730Z 
Mir sind eindeutig 30-60 FPS zu wenig in 4K und dass geht in den meisten Fällen auch nur mit der 1080!
Dafür gebe ich keine 650-750 Euro aus!

Mit WQHD kommt sogar meine  290 sehr gut klar.
Denke ich werde mit wenig Aufzahlung die RX 480 kaufen und dann auf Vega 11 wechseln, wenn sie dann erschienen ist.

Über 4K mache ich mir in ca. 5 Jahren Gedanken.
Dann sollten Karten im 300 Euro Bereich den Monitor problemlos befeuern können


----------



## Dellwin (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich bin noch mit meinem 21:9 2560x1080 Monitor sehr zufrieden. Denke dafür ist die 480 perfekt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaiminater (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Habe mich lange damit beschäftigt ob ich mir einen WQHD oder 4K Monitor holen soll.
> Die Entscheidung viel dann auf den XL2730Z
> Mir sind eindeutig 30-60 FPS zu wenig in 4K und dass geht in den meisten Fällen auch nur mit der 1080!
> Dafür gebe ich keine 650-750 Euro aus!
> ...



Mit dem liebäugele ich auch seit Monaten hab mir den Tft Central Test sicher einige male durchgelesen. Ich bin mittlerweile nen bisschen nen Amd Fanboy geworden vorallem wegen Freesync und der Preisgestaltung von Nvidia. Zum glück hab ich damals meine 290 für nen bisschen unter 400 Euro weggekriegt. Das einzige was von meinem Pc übrig geblieben ist das Air 540. Das einzige Problem ist dass sich die 480 wohl nicht lohnt mit nem Mora wasserzukühlen.


----------



## Octobit (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mit nem MoRa brauchst du wahrscheinlich nicht mal Lüfter für die 480. hätte auch irgendwie was 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaiminater (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Octobit schrieb:


> Mit nem MoRa brauchst du wahrscheinlich nicht mal Lüfter für die 480. hätte auch irgendwie was
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Aber 100 Euro für ne Full Cover den ich dann Weinachten mit Vega wahrscheinlich wechseln muss ist ja dann nen 1/4 des Preises


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mit dem liebäugele ich auch seit Monaten hab mir den Tft Central Test sicher einige male durchgelesen. Ich bin mittlerweile nen bisschen nen Amd Fanboy geworden vorallem wegen Freesync und der Preisgestaltung von Nvidia. Zum glück hab ich damals meine 290 für nen bisschen unter 400 Euro weggekriegt. Das einzige was von meinem Pc übrig geblieben ist das Air 540. Das einzige Problem ist dass sich die 480 wohl nicht lohnt mit nem Mora wasserzukühlen.



Oha, wann hast du bitte für die 290 noch etwas weniger als 400€ bekommen? 
Fanboy hin oder her - Fakt ist dass es neben dem PC für mich auch andere Hobbys gibt, zum Beispiel regelmäßig Reisen.
Da sehe ich nicht ein warum ich erstens Nvidia 'nen 100'er für Gsync in den Rachen stecken sollte und zweitens die Preispolitik der aktuellen Mittelklasse-GPU's geht mal gar nicht.
Klar könnte ich es mir leisten, aber wozu?
Es hat halt jeder andere Bedürfnisse, was auch gut so ist.
Finde mit AMD macht man nichts falsch ..


----------



## Thaiminater (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Oha, wann hast du bitte für die 290 noch etwas weniger als 400€ bekommen?
> Fanboy hin oder her - Fakt ist dass es neben dem PC für mich auch andere Hobbys gibt, zum Beispiel regelmäßig Reisen.
> Da sehe ich nicht ein warum ich erstens Nvidia 'nen 100'er für Gsync in den Rachen stecken sollte und zweitens die Preispolitik der aktuellen Mittelklasse-GPU's geht mal gar nicht.
> Klar könnte ich es mir leisten, aber wozu?
> ...



Vor nem Jahr war ne schöne Vapor-X hoffe das die wieder kommt. Ich komm jetzt nach nem Jahr Neuseeland erstmal wieder nach Deutschland und da ist nichtmehr so viel mit Reisen. Hoffe dass ich für meinen kack Acer Laptop mein Geld wieder bekomme da der dauernd überhitzt und am Ethernet port nen Wackelkontakt hat wenn das gelingt wird das für ne Wakü und Vega zurückgelegt. Dann kommen erstmal 8 Wochen Sommerferien. Hab meinem Dad nen Tipp gegeben 650 Amd Aktien zu kaufen als die bei 2 $ waren sind jetzt auf 5 allein daran kann ich mir nen Triple CF mit Rx480 leisten ;D


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

was haste denn für einen Laptop, die Probleme mit Acer hatte ich auch schon


----------



## Thaiminater (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> was haste denn für einen Laptop, die Probleme mit Acer hatte ich auch schon



Nen VN7-591G V15 Black Edition mit ner 960m und nem I7 4720HQ
So scheiß Qualität konnte leider damals nicht mehr ausgeben da ich meinen Pc damals für so viel verkauft hab. Besser wäre es gewesen nen Mini Itx build zu machen aber das hat mein Vater nicht erlaubt. 
Das schlimmste er ist zu kacke für BF4 selbst auf niedrigsten Graka einstellungen und CS braucht man halt 300 Fps und das Teaeing ist das schlimmste meisten sehe ich die Gegner meistens nicht O.o


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

ach du *******, ja Acer ist in der verarbeitung echt mies, meiner war damals so gut gekühllt da hat es mir glatt die festplatte weggebruzzelt


----------



## Thaiminater (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> ach du *******, ja Acer ist in der verarbeitung echt mies, meiner war damals so gut gekühllt da hat es mir glatt die festplatte weggebruzzelt



Ja 95 Grad im Schatten auf nem Cooling Padit Lüfter auf 100% gefixt im Idle 70-80 Grad


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

heiliges lottchen i'm shocking


----------



## Thaiminater (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> heiliges lottchen i'm shocking



Deswegen ja die Mora überlegung bin mittlerweile allergisch gegenhohe Temperaturen und Düsenjets


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

sag mal haben die Idioten bei dem teil ernsthaft ein 4K Display rein geklatscht, das ist ja wahnsinn


----------



## Thaiminater (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> sag mal haben die Idioten bei dem teil ernsthaft ein 4K Display rein geklatscht, das ist ja wahnsinn



Bei meinem? nee da würd man ja nichts erkennen das Tearing ist nur so krass. Mitte Juli dann nen neuer Build


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

ach so ja bei einem der Versionen haben die das wohl wirklich gerbacht, wie soll man denn damit noch spielen das packt die graka doch nie


----------



## meus (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Soll die 480X besser sein als eine R9 390 X ? 
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das die 480X Benchmarks nahe einer R9 Fury liefert. 
Wäre es entsprechend nicht sinnvoll meine R9 390X zu vertickern und dann eine günstigere schnellere 480X zu kaufen ?


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



meus schrieb:


> Soll die 480X besser sein als eine R9 390 X ?
> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das die 480X Benchmarks nahe einer R9 Fury liefert.
> Wäre es entsprechend nicht sinnvoll meine R9 390X zu vertickern und dann eine günstigere schnellere 480X zu kaufen ?



Ja aber bevor es keine Benchmarks gibt verkaufe ich meine Karte sicher nicht


----------



## meus (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich hau Sie noch heute bei Ebay rein. YOLO SWAG
Hätte ich das mal vor ein paar Wochen gemacht. Da hat die Grafikkarte noch 100,00 € mehr gekostet. 

Einfach nur ******** !!!


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Womit hättest du dann gezockt?


----------



## meus (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Solange ich nur Wc3 und CSGO spiele müsste das die integrierte HD von meinem Prozessor packen...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Könnten die ganzen Gerüchte bitte aufhören ? Wenn das mit den Taktraten @1500Mhz stimmt muss ich mir doch noch eine Rx 480 kaufen... och nee


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also ich find irgendwie alle Karten interessant. Die 460 fürn Wohnzimmer Rechner den ich mir schon ewig mal aufbauen wollte nur fehlte immer die richtige Graka ^^ und die 480 fürn Hauptrechner. Wenn alle Leaks nur ansatzweise Stimmen werden beide gekauft. Glaube die ersten Benches werden am 27.7 kommen. So gehypt war ich letztens kurz vorm Witcher 3 Release welches ich dann auch gleich mit Season Pass vorbestellt hab und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht mal sehn obs mit den neuen AMD Karten auch so sein wird. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## candyman3700 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Könnten die ganzen Gerüchte bitte aufhören ? Wenn das mit den Taktraten @1500Mhz stimmt muss ich mir doch noch eine Rx 480 kaufen... och nee


geht mir genau so


----------



## Dellwin (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



meus schrieb:


> Soll die 480X besser sein als eine R9 390 X ?
> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das die 480X Benchmarks nahe einer R9 Fury liefert.
> Wäre es entsprechend nicht sinnvoll meine R9 390X zu vertickern und dann eine günstigere schnellere 480X zu kaufen ?


Für die 480 wirst du wohl draufzahlen müssen.


----------



## Atent123 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Für die 480 wirst du wohl draufzahlen müssen.



Kommt drauf an für was er die 390x verkauft bekommt.
Ich rechne mit um die 260€ für die 8GB .


----------



## moneypulation (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sorry falls die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde. Wann sollte ich mir die 470 am besten kaufen? Will sie so früh wie möglich haben, aber sie soll dann auch problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn sich der Preis etwas eingependelt hat, würde ich zuschlagen. Bis dahin dürfte es auch genug Reviews geben


----------



## Dellwin (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an für was er die 390x verkauft bekommt.
> Ich rechne mit um die 260€ für die 8GB .


Für die 390X bekommt er keine 250€ mehr. Neu gab es die schon für 260€.

Das Referenzdesign der 480 mit 8GB wird wohl 270/280€ kosten. Ein vernünftiges Custom Design wohl über 300€.


----------



## Atent123 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Für die 390X bekommt er keine 250€ mehr. Neu gab es die schon für 260€.
> 
> Das Referenzdesign der 480 mit 8GB wird wohl 270/280€ kosten. Ein vernünftiges Custom Design wohl über 300€.



Wen das Referenzmodell wirklich eine Vapor Chamber hat sind die vielleicht sogar gleich teuer.


----------



## Octobit (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wohl eher Vapor statt Vakuum, oder hab ich was verpasst?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atent123 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Octobit schrieb:


> Wohl eher Vapor statt Vakuum, oder hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Hust Hust es


----------



## Callet (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wird die bei anderen auch in Geizhals (neben einer xfx für 360+€) angezeigt? [emoji3]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Callet schrieb:


> Wird die bei anderen auch in Geizhals (neben einer xfx für 360+€) angezeigt? [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir ab 330€  Die Preise werden sich wohl wirklich bei unter 300€ einpendeln. Freu mich auf die Karte(n)


----------



## WaldemarE (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bam Bam Bam
480 leaks from Tieba China - Album on Imgur


----------



## Dellwin (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

MIST....ich wollte das gerade posten


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hoffe so sehr dass die Karte zwischen GTX 980 und der Fury liegt


----------



## WaldemarE (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Aber Respekt an AMD mit dem Stock-Kühler 3PHz und nur 62°C


----------



## Duvar (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also in etwa so schnell wie eine übertaktete 290/290X, was minimal langsamer als die 980 sein wird.
Also wird die in etwa auf 980 Niveau sein, je nach dem wie stark man die übertakten kann, wird es eine gute bis sehr gute Karte bis max 300€.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sollten die Leaks wirklich stimmen wirds wohl die 480 werden. Dabei wollte ich ja eigentlich auf Vega warten . Der Bastel und Übertaktungsdrang ist einfach mal wieder zu groß .


----------



## Thaiminater (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Nett leider kann ich diesmal kein Reddit Karma abgreifen ;D. Hoffe einfach dass die schön Marketshare für AMD rückholt und schön übertaktbar ist


----------



## DoGyAUT (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die RX 480 wird definitiv für meinen wohnzimmer pc gekauft


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

XFX Radeon RX 480 Production Line Photos die arbeiten für uns schon auf hochtouren


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

overclock auf 1600+ MHz laut Wccftech

AMD RX 480 Overclocked To 1.6Ghz+, Cooler Tear Down & Production Line Photos Leaked

hatte Duvar ja recht xD


----------



## Octobit (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sehe ich das aber richtig, dass er mit seinen 1,6GHz keinen Benchmark o.ä. gemacht hat?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wlfnkls (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn die RX 480 bei 150W bleibt, kann ich mein be quite Straight Power 400 Watt drin lassen <3


----------



## Duvar (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> overclock auf 1600+ MHz laut Wccftech
> 
> AMD RX 480 Overclocked To 1.6Ghz+, Cooler Tear Down & Production Line Photos Leaked
> 
> hatte Duvar ja recht xD



Nur hatte der whycry von videocardz gesagt, dass das fake ist bzw die Quelle von wccftech, weil der screenshot ist von dem youtube user mistyrain und whycry meinte der ist fake...


----------



## wlfnkls (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Vielleicht interessant 

AMDs Radeon RX 480 bei uns im Test - die Ergebnisse gibt es Mittwoch in einer…


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Nur hatte der whycry von videocardz gesagt, dass das fake ist bzw die Quelle von wccftech, weil der screenshot ist von dem youtube user mistyrain und whycry meinte der ist fake...



schade ^^


----------



## Hemisfear666 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

verwaschener blick aufs crimson oc tool...
AMD Radeon RX 480 review live stream (now over) | VideoCardz.com


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die Taktraten, die mit OC erreichbar sind, hängen aber wie immer vom Silicon ab. Das sehe ich an meiner 290x am besten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

RX 480 bei Newegg gelistet - 1120MHz Base & 1266MHz Boost Clock


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> RX 480 bei Newegg gelistet - 1120MHz Base & 1266MHz Boost Clock



Bedeutet das dass wir mit ca. 1500Mhz bei den Customs rechnen dürfen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wäre möglich


----------



## Hemisfear666 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

ich glaub die customs werden schon ein paar PS rauskitzeln.
beim 6pin saftkabel wirds nicht bleiben.


----------



## wlfnkls (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Könnt ihr mir sagen, mit welcher aktuellen Karte ungefähr die RX 470 vergleichbar wäre?
Von ihr gibt es ja scheinbar auch eine 8GB Variante und ich bin am überlegen, ob diese nicht ein guter Nachfolger für meine GTX 960 wäre...


----------



## Dellwin (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Denke ca. GTX970 Niveau.


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Jz müsste nur noch zen am 29 mit veröffentlicht werden xD dann waäre der Juni perfekt


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



wlfnkls schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen, mit welcher aktuellen Karte ungefähr die RX 470 vergleichbar wäre?
> Von ihr gibt es ja scheinbar auch eine 8GB Variante und ich bin am überlegen, ob diese nicht ein guter Nachfolger für meine GTX 960 wäre...



Sie wird sich bei einer 980 einpendeln. Denke etwas darüber.  Gutes Kärtchen fürs Geld und alle mal besser als Deine 960.
Umstieg würde lohnen.


----------



## Octobit (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die 470 wird wohl eher nicht bei der 980 landen, da wird doch die 480 vermutet

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sieht süß aus die 480 neben der kleinen  Nano AMD Radeon RX 480 Hands-On Preview, Testing Underway Image Gallery
Wird wohl sehr platzsparende 480er geben demnächst. PCBs sind ja fast gleichgroß.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sieht süß aus die 480 neben der kleinen  Nano AMD Radeon RX 480 Hands-On Preview, Testing Underway Image Gallery
> Wird wohl sehr platzsparende 480er geben demnächst. PCBs sind ja fast gleichgroß.


och manno klein sieht aber doof aus


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Nach der AMP Extreme bin ich dem Zwang mein Gehäuse befüllen zu müssen  kuriert  
Je kleiner es geht desto besser.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Polaris Thread: Radeon RX 480, RX 470 & RX 460 launching June 29th - Page 114 - AnandTech Forums


----------



## Dominic134679 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> AMD Polaris Thread: Radeon RX 480, RX 470 & RX 460 launching June 29th - Page 114 - AnandTech Forums



Das sieht jetzt doch etwas ernüchternd aus. 5-10% langsamer als eine 390X? Kann das wirklich sein?

Edit: mit dem aktuellen Treiber sieht's besser aus: Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE 2977 Punkte im Fire Strike Ultra. Meine Fury kommt unübertaktet auf 3420. Das muss in Spielen aber noch gar nix heißen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

alles im Rahmen...


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Klar kann das sein. Werde dann wohl meine 290 noch behalten, geht sowieso net weg auf ebay wie ich sehe^^
Nur wegen meiner Optimierungslust wollte ich die verhökern, von der Leistung her wird eine 290 OC nicht weit weg sein von der 480 bzw muss die 480 erst mal beweisen, dass sie schneller ist. 
Sparsamer ist sie aber ist ja net für jeden relevant.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> AMD Polaris Thread: Radeon RX 480, RX 470 & RX 460 launching June 29th - Page 114 - AnandTech Forums



5-10% unterhalb der R9 390X wär ziemlich enttäuschend


----------



## Dellwin (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn sie unter 390X Niveau ist (8GB Version) und dabei mehr kostet als eine 390X,werde ich mir die 480 wohl (erstmal) nicht holen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn die Gerüchte wirklich stimmen sollten, dann bleibt meine 290 bis Vega erscheint


----------



## Boarder1312 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Octobit schrieb:


> Die 470 wird wohl eher nicht bei der 980 landen, da wird doch die 480 vermutet
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Ja. Ich habe mich verlesen. Dachte er meint die 480.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wenn die Gerüchte wirklich stimmen sollten, dann bleibt meine 290 bis Vega erscheint



same here.
umstieg von einer 290/390 auf 480 wird sich anscheinend nicht lohnen.

allerdings wird vega mit hbm2 in einer anderen preisliga als 290/390 spielen -> bierkonsum bis weihnachten also einschränken.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hemisfear666 schrieb:


> same here.
> umstieg von einer 290/390 auf 480 wird sich anscheinend nicht lohnen.
> 
> allerdings wird vega mit hbm2 in einer anderen preisliga als 290/390 spielen -> bierkonsum bis weihnachten also einschränken.


Da hast du wohl recht xD
Wenn Vega 400-450 Euro kostet kaufe ich sie. Ob ich wohl zu optimistisch bin?


----------



## Dellwin (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Vega ist mir zu teuer und zu OP für meine Auflösung (2560x1080). Naja mal abwarten wie es am Ende aussehen wird.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Es bleibt spannend welche Karte meine 290 ablösen wird 
2560x1440 ist die Aulösung auf welche ich noch gute 2 Jahre setzen werde!


----------



## Hemisfear666 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

@amer:
ich tippe auf 500-600€.
und grad bei uns in Ö sowieso immer a paar euronen teurer als in D.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Welche Karte ist dann der 390 Nachfolger?


----------



## Hemisfear666 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

tjo.. gute frage...
mal die 480er tests abwarten. bis vega dauerts ja noch...

hbm2 für vega scheint ja fix zu sein.
gddr5x ist für AMD kein thema? oder weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ne, ich mein welche Karte löst die 390 bei AMD ab?
Die 480 ist ja der Nachfolger der 380..


----------



## Hemisfear666 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

namentlich die 490er als vega hbm2. (RX 490?) AMD Radeon RX 490 | VideoCardz.com
aber preislich?


----------



## Duvar (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Raja Koduri (@GFXChipTweeter) | Twitter


----------



## Thaiminater (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Raja Koduri (@GFXChipTweeter) | Twitter



Schaut ja schonmal gut aus


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sieht süß aus die 480 neben der kleinen  Nano AMD Radeon RX 480 Hands-On Preview, Testing Underway Image Gallery
> Wird wohl sehr platzsparende 480er geben demnächst. PCBs sind ja fast gleichgroß.



Nix gleich groß, 15cm vs. 18cm.

Die Luxx-Redaktion hat nachgemessen:



> Da hier die Frage nach den Abmessungen und Lochabständen aufgekommen ist:
> 
> Die Karte misst 240 mm. Das PCB ist aber nur 180 mm lang. Der Lüfter hat  einen Durchmesser von 60 mm und der Lochabstand beträgt 55 mm  (benachbarte Löcher) bzw. 75 mm (diagonal).



AMD Radeon RX 480 in der Redaktion eingetroffen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

ja und der lochabstand ist auch nicht gleich geblieben  sprich ich darf erst mal mit dem Referenz Design rum eiern und warten bis der Morpheus startklar ist.


----------



## Duvar (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Nix gleich groß, 15cm vs. 18cm.
> 
> Die Luxx-Redaktion hat nachgemessen:
> 
> ...



Hab ja nicht geschrieben sie sind gleichgroß...


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Bitte löschen.


----------



## -Kerby- (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bitte löschen.



Ohne entsprechenden Treiber wird das doch sowieso nichts erstmal?
...und falls doch, bleibt wirklich die Frage offen, ob es den überhaupt die RX 480 ist/war.

PS: Ich hab deine Links noch gesehen ^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Ohne entsprechenden Treiber wird das doch sowieso nichts erstmal?
> ...und falls doch, bleibt wirklich die Frage offen, ob es den überhaupt die RX 480 ist/war.
> 
> PS: Ich hab deine Links noch gesehen ^^



Der Treiber wurde gestern verschickt, das ist also nicht das Problem. Unklar ist nur, ob es auch eine 480 ist.



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> ja und der lochabstand ist auch nicht gleich geblieben  sprich ich darf erst mal mit dem Referenz Design rum eiern und warten bis der Morpheus startklar ist.



Es geht doch um 55mm vs. 54mm. Nach den Bildern der Messung mit dem Meterstab zu urteilen können es bei der 480 wie bisher auch 54mm sein. Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal davon ausgehen, dass die bisherigen Kühler kompatibel sind.

http://www.raijintek.com/images/InstallationGuide-MorpheusII.pdf


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wer viel misst, misst Mist 
Und wer das falsche Messzeug nimmt, kommt sowieso auf falsche Ergebnisse.
Für sowas hat Gott nen Messschieber erfunden, da nimmt man keinen Schätzstock.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

So weit waren wir auch schon ...


----------



## Blackout27 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Radeon RX 480 Teaser - Installation & Overwatch Gameplay - YouTube

Gameplay von der RX480. Ob die Karte nun leise ist kann man wohl nicht aus dem Video in Erfahrung bringen. Freu mich auf nächste Woche Mittwoch


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

New AMD RX 480 CrossFire benchmarks hit the web, exclusive first look at new overclocking tool


----------



## Hemisfear666 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

mit den power states im OC tool kann man sich schön austoben. sofern man darauf lust hat.


----------



## OOYL (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Auszug aus dem oben verlinkten Luxx-Thread zur 480: "Bitte lieber Gott lass die Kühlung taugen" 

Jetzt seht ihr was die 290X angerichtet hat! 

Das mit dem Tool hört sich interessant an...


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Paar neue Infos: 

AMD Radeon RX 480 Rumors, Part 6 | VideoCardz.com

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...testlabor-test-am-29-juni-61.html#post8298592

Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - Radeon RX 480 "Polaris" Launched at $199


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also wieder ein beschissener Referenzkühler


----------



## Duvar (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Jop, also ein Monat auf gute Customs warten nach Release. Kann man ja fast gleich bis Vega warten^^


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Warten und Geduld! Mmm
da ist Lotto einfacher 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Meine 290 bleibt fix bis Vega erscheint


----------



## Dellwin (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Vega ist mir zu teuer, ich werde mir definitiv ne Polaris holen sobald es gute Custom Karten unter 300€ gibt.


----------



## WaldemarE (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Warten wirs ab AMD Radeon RX 480, 3DMark analysis | VideoCardz.com


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Die 480 ist eine feine Karte.
Möchte trotzdem mehr Leistung wie jetzt mit meiner 290 haben.
Zocke in 2560x1440p


----------



## sleipDE (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Keine Lust mehr zu warten, hab mir jetzt als übergang eine 980ti bestellt, hoffe darauf das es bald eine 480x oder 490 gibt die an die Leistung einer 980ti und 1070 gelangen oder gar drüber liegen.

Die Mehrleistung von einer R9 390 zu einer RX480 ist mir da einfach zu gering und für WQHD auch nicht ausreichend.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



sleipDE schrieb:


> Keine Lust mehr zu warten, hab mir jetzt als übergang eine 980ti bestellt, hoffe darauf das es bald eine 480x oder 490 gibt die an die Leistung einer 980ti und 1070 gelangen oder gar drüber liegen.
> 
> Die Mehrleistung von einer R9 390 zu einer RX480 ist mir da einfach zu gering und für WQHD auch nicht ausreichend.


Ne 980ti ist sowieso schneller als ne 480

Von dem her behalt die 980ti oder rüste auf 1080/490 auf..


----------



## Dellwin (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Je nachdem wie teuer deine 980Ti war,köntest du es auch durch eine 1070 ersetzen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Eine 980 TI durch eine 1070 ersetzen??
Never!!
Selbst durch eine 1080 kann es unnötig sein, wenn man eine super übertaktbare 980ti erwischt hat.
Dann eher auf ne 1080ti warten und sich richtig freuen!


----------



## Atent123 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Eine Übertaktete 980ti dürfte ca. 10% schneller sein als eine übertaktete 1070.
Das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Dellwin (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ja wow,man kann auch eine 1070 übertakten.


----------



## DoGyAUT (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich gib meine 980 Ti nicht für eine 1070, 1080 oder 490 her 

Bringt mir endlich die großen Spielsachen mit GP102 und Vega 10


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Ich gib meine 980 Ti nicht für eine 1070, 1080 oder 490 her
> 
> Bringt mir endlich die großen Spielsachen mit GP102 und Vega 10



Und Vega 11?


----------



## wlfnkls (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



sleipDE schrieb:


> Keine Lust mehr zu warten, hab mir jetzt als übergang eine 980ti bestellt, hoffe darauf das es bald eine 480x oder 490 gibt die an die Leistung einer 980ti und 1070 gelangen oder gar drüber liegen.
> 
> Die Mehrleistung von einer R9 390 zu einer RX480 ist mir da einfach zu gering und für WQHD auch nicht ausreichend.



Mir wäre der Mehrverbrauch der Karte wichtiger, muss ich sagen...
Demnach würde bei mir weder eine R9 390 noch eine 980ti ins Gehäuse kommen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Und Vega 11?



Spannend was Vega tatsächlich wird und was wir gerne in ihr sehen würden.
Die 480 wurde ja auch schon Sagenhaftes weissgesagt...!


----------



## Razerbear (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Lieber ne günstigere Vollausbau 980Ti Karte  als ne beschnittene teurere Mittelklasse 1070  Karte.


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hat den Vorteil das....?
Das sie fast gleich gut sind?
Das die Unterstützung früher endet?
Das sie 6gb Speicher hat?
Alles Vorteile?! 
Sorry für die Ironie.

Aber wesentliche Vorteile hat die 980ti nicht.
Die Treiber werden aus der 1070 noch einiges raus kitzeln.
Und das für den ähnlichen Preis.

Aber das ist auch der falsche Thread für das Thema!


----------



## Razerbear (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Vorteile hat die 980Ti gegenüber 1070 nicht bis auf Rohleistung... Man muss es nicht ernst nehmen, was vorhin hier  geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Atent123 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ja wow,man kann auch eine 1070 übertakten.



Nein kann man eben leider kaum.
Es sind gerade einmal ca. 10% Mehrleistung drin ähnlich wie bei der Fury.


----------



## Meroveus (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Ich gib meine 980 Ti nicht für eine 1070, 1080 oder 490 her
> 
> Bringt mir endlich die großen Spielsachen mit GP102 und Vega 10





der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Und Vega 11?



Da bin ich an Bord. Wenn große Spielsachen, dann Vega 11 .


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Nein kann man eben leider kaum.
> Es sind gerade einmal ca. 10% Mehrleistung drin ähnlich wie bei der Fury.



Wir sind halt alle noch von der ersten GCN gen und Maxwell verwöhnt. Jetzt fängt wider der ernst des OCs an


----------



## sleipDE (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie teuer deine 980Ti war,köntest du es auch durch eine 1070 ersetzen.



Ich hab die EVGA mit dem Stuhl für 500€ aus der Caseking Aktion, ich könnte ja sogar noch den EVGA Upgrade Service nutzen und auf eine 1070 oder 1080 upgraden, aber 1070 lohnt halt nicht wirklich und die 1080 ist mir zu teuer. 

Ich will eigentlich eine AMD Karte da ich einen Freesync Monitor hab, deshalb werde ich die 980ti solange nutzen bis es die RX490 oder die neue Fury gibt.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Radeon RX 480 Rumors, Part 7 | VideoCardz.com

AMD Treiber Leak, mit Wattman? Driver 16.20

Edit: Lade grad runter und teste es für euch bzw uns.

Edit 2: Vergesst den Treiber, funzt net, es sei denn ich hätte den Ordner des alten Treibers mit dem neuen ersetzen müssen, weil per Setup Datei gehts net.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Auch damit klappts leider nicht


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hab übrigens eben ein Angebot bekommen für meine 290 Tri X (180€) und ich soll Versand nach Ösiland übernehmen, hab abgelehnt^^
Glaub ists net wert, die gute alte Diva abzustoßen und dann für 250-300€ rum eine Custom 480 zu kaufen, also bleiben nur noch 1070 oder Vega als Option.
Vllt drückt die 480 die Preise, was heisst vllt, hoffentlich.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sapphire: Upgrade von R9 390 auf RX 480 lohne sich nicht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt drückt die 480 die Preise, was heisst vllt, hoffentlich.



Ich denke eher nicht, dass sich großartig was tun wird. Von der GTX 1070 ist man zu weit weg als dass Nvidia die Preis wirklich anpassen müsste


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

sehe ich genauso um die Preise zu drücken müsste sie ebenbürtig sein und das ist sie nich.


----------



## Maddrax111 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hemisfear666 schrieb:


> Sapphire: Upgrade von R9 390 auf RX 480 lohne sich nicht



Ist ja jetzt auch nicht verwunderlich das das kein Upgrade ist. Für mich als 280er Besitzer ist es aber natürlich eine interessante Karte.


----------



## sleipDE (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hemisfear666 schrieb:


> Sapphire: Upgrade von R9 390 auf RX 480 lohne sich nicht



Das ist korrekt, nur hab ich meine R9 390 vor einem Monat bereits gut verkauft und darauf gehofft das die RX480 annähernd an die Leistung der GTX980TI kommt, dass ist ja jetzt leider nicht der Fall, deshalb wird die jetzt auch ausgelassen und ich erfreue mich erstmal an einer günstigen 980ti um dann in Ruhe auf Vega zu warten. 

Als Upgrade für Leute mit 970/980 oder 290(x)/390(x) lohnt die 480 halt nicht, es sei denn man achtet stark auf den Stromverbrauch.

Im Preisgefüge wird die 480 nur die 970/980 und die 290(x)/390(x) angreifen können, die 980ti und 1070 sowie 1080 sind dafür zu weit weg von der Leistung.


----------



## wlfnkls (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



sleipDE schrieb:


> [...]
> Als Upgrade für Leute mit 970/980 oder 290(x)/390(x) lohnt die 480 halt nicht, es sei denn man achtet stark auf den Stromverbrauch.
> [...]



Sag nicht sowas... Ich will doch Geld ausgeben und muss das (für das Gewissen) rechtfertigen können.


----------



## sleipDE (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



wlfnkls schrieb:


> Sag nicht sowas... Ich will doch Geld ausgeben und muss das (für das Gewissen) rechtfertigen können.



Rechtfertige es mit dem Stromverbrauch


----------



## wlfnkls (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Von 150W auf 110W ist vernachlässigbar


----------



## sleipDE (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



wlfnkls schrieb:


> Von 150W auf 110W ist vernachlässigbar



Ich dachte du kommst von einer 390, ne dann lohnt es absolut nicht, es sei denn du nimmst die 480 mit 8GB Vram, scheinst ja von einer 970 oder 980 zu kommen.


----------



## wlfnkls (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ne, ich bin GTX 970 Nutzer.
Ich bin auf morgen gespannt, dann sollten ja die ersten Benchmarks vorliegen.
Mal sehen, ob ich die GTX 970 gegen die RX 480 eintausche.


----------



## wlfnkls (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Polish Magazine reviews RX480 : Amd


----------



## Körschgen (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Haha...

Bis Weihnachten brauch ich meine Nachfolger Karte...

Mal sehen was es wird...

Vega oder doch Pascal...


----------



## Octobit (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



wlfnkls schrieb:


> Polish Magazine reviews RX480 : Amd


In der Diskussion darunter wird das Ergebnis ein wenig angezweifelt, vor allem die 380x performt da etwas komisch.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Octobit schrieb:


> In der Diskussion darunter wird das Ergebnis ein wenig angezweifelt, vor allem die 380x performt da etwas komisch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Naja einfach auf die PCGH Benches warten weiß jmd wenn die rauskommen?


----------



## Octobit (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sollten morgen kommen, ich weiß nur nicht welche Uhrzeit


----------



## Meroveus (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Haha...
> 
> Bis Weihnachten brauch ich meine Nachfolger Karte...
> 
> ...



In einem ähnlichen Konflikt befinde ich mich ebenfalls. Ich liebäugle stark mit Vega, vor allem mit Vega 11 (womit dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu rechnen ist). Mal gucken wie lange ich stark bleiben kann .


----------



## drebbin (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich find das zählen der Stunden zum Ende des NDAs echt nervig


----------



## wlfnkls (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Naja einfach auf die PCGH Benches warten weiß jmd wenn die rauskommen?



Da sie an die NDA gebunden sind-> morgen


----------



## WaldemarE (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Game Benches First Radeon RX 480 gaming benchmarks hit the web | VideoCardz.com

edit: anscheinend PS-Fakes


----------



## Atent123 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Angeblich soll die NDA um 15 Uhr fallen.


----------



## Marv911 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

16 Uhr laut Computerbase


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

RX auto ，定频，oc模式性能概况 - 顶级图形卡 -  Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sehr aufschlußreich, vorallem weil alle aufgeführten Karten unter 1440p besser performen als unter 1080p .


----------



## Marv911 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hurra, AMD ist mit ihrer Mitteklasse auf 970er Niveau angekommen. Währendessen Nvidia mit ihrer Mitteklasse auf 980(ti) Niveau ist.


----------



## WaldemarE (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Hurra, AMD ist mit ihrer Mitteklasse auf 970er Niveau angekommen. Währendessen Nvidia mit ihrer Mitteklasse auf 980(ti) Niveau ist.



Ähhmmm nicht ganz richtig 

RX470 vs. GTX1050 (Einsteiger)
RX480 vs. GTX1060 (Mittelklasse)
RX490 vs. GTX1070 (obere Mittelklasse)
RX Fury vs. GTX1080/Ti/Titan (HighEnd)

merkst was


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sind die Fanboys jetzt auch schon im Sammelthread am trollen?
Die 480 wird eher auf dem Niveau einer 980 liegen die Customdesigns darüber. 
Von der 1060 ist leistungstechnisch noch überhaupt nicht bestätigt worden und die 1070 wird als High End Karte verkauft.


----------



## Dellwin (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

@Dissi: Ich denke nicht. Nach meinem momentanen Eindruck schätze ich die 480 zwischen einer 390 und einer 390X ein bzw. auf 970+ Niveau


----------



## Marv911 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Finde ich für 14nm gar nicht mal so gut.


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Finde ich für 14nm gar nicht mal so gut.



Für AMD Verhältnisse ganz OK. Klar haben wir uns alle mehr gewünscht, aber wir brauchen echt keine Ferrari Leistung von einer MSRP 199$ Karte zu erwarten.
390/ 390X bzw GTX 970 OC Leistung mit solch einem geringen Verbrauch und für diesen Preis ist ganz gut.
Man kann es auch so sehen, die hoch gelobte GTX 970, welche sich millionenfach verkauft hat und ab Ende 2014 als Customversion in die Rechner der Leute wanderte, kommt im AMD Gewand zurück, NUR wurden viele Sachen verbessert unter anderem deutlich geringerer Verbrauch (im Vergleich zu gleich schnellen Custom OC 970ern 220W+ vs <150W Gamingverbrauch) + 8GB VRAM + geringerer Preis. 
Es ist also aktuell DIE Karte für die breite Masse, bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie sich gut schlägt und die abgehobenen Nvidia Preise mal ein wenig drosselt, so dass auch zB GTX 1070 Interessenten eventuell davon profitieren, 
also bringt sinnloses gebashe nix, weil wir sitzen alle im selben Boot, nur hat der eine, eine grüne Rettungsweste an und der andere eine rote.


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Was hast du am Anfang eines neuen Produktionsverfahrens  erwartet, die Ausbeute ist einfach noch zu schlecht.
Schau dir die 1070 und 1080 an, technisch gesehen sind die beiden Karten auch nicht wirklich beeindruckend die Leistung wird hier durch den Takt erschwindelt, altern werden die Karten mit der geringen Prozessoranzahl genauso schlecht wie die 480.
Was mit dem neuen Verfahren möglich ist wird man erst in den kommenden Jahren sehen. Auf 28nm wurde auch 4 Jahre lang produziert, vergleicht man die Chips am Anfang der Produktion mit denen am Ende wird man einen großen Unterschied innerhalb Produktionsverfahrens feststellen. Das einzig beeindruckende an den neuen Karten ist die Effizienz. Wer bei Mama wohnt und kein Strom zahlen muss dem ist das natürlich Wurst.



Dellwin schrieb:


> @Dissi: Ich denke nicht. Nach meinem momentanen Eindruck schätze ich die 480 zwischen einer 390 und einer 390X ein bzw. auf 970+ Niveau



Warten wirs ab morgen weiß man mehr.


----------



## Atent123 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> @Dissi: Ich denke nicht. Nach meinem momentanen Eindruck schätze ich die 480 zwischen einer 390 und einer 390X ein bzw. auf 970+ Niveau



Würde keinen Sinn ergeben.
Die 480 hat die Rohleistung einer 390x.
Die 980 ist 5% schneller als die 390x.
Das solltd durch die Architekturverbesserungen drin sein.
Die 980ti ist dann 20% schneller.


----------



## Dellwin (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Woher weißt du das die 480 die Leistung der 390X besitzt? Nur anhand einer Rechnung ? Denn das ist ja genau die Frage,ob es wirklich so ist oder nicht.


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4638908441?see_lz=1

Schaut hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...nd-metro-ll-redux-geleaked-6.html#post8304224


----------



## Atent123 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Mein Mandarin ist leider ein wenig eingerostet.


----------



## WaldemarE (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Mein Mandarin ist leider ein wenig eingerostet.


dachte es ist kantonesisch


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Mein Mandarin ist leider ein wenig eingerostet.



Dann halt anklicken und gucken^^
Mal sehen wann es auf Videocardz und WCCFtech landet.



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier noch eine weitere Interessante Quelle mit PL Spielereien etc. check this out, sehr umfangreich, nicht mal Videocardz und Co haben dies^^ http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4638908441?see_lz=1
> 
> Schaut euch die Videos an:
> 
> ...


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Introducing AMD PCYes RX 480 - Testes iniciais (Gaming) - YouTube
Sry Doppelpost sehe ich grad...


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hier der8auer.

Gtx 970 Niveau und wohl teurer als diese:

AMD Overhype? What's so special about the RX 480? - YouTube


----------



## Duvar (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Schau dir die Kommentare an bei dem Video.(bei der deutschen Version, warum postest du eigentlich die englische Version?)


----------



## Hadabase (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Oh man ihr könnt doch jetzt nicht einfach morgens um 2:30 aufhören mein Hypetrain zu füttern -.-
Das Nda läuft in 13 Jahren 7 Monaten 16 Tagen und 3 Stunden ab, gefühlt und mein Bedürfnis nach Infos wird nicht erfüllt... Helft mir 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Schau dir die Kommentare an bei dem Video.(bei der deutschen Version, warum postest du eigentlich die englische Version?)



Weil den als Meldung bekommen habe. 
(Warum postest Du ihn denn nicht dann auf Deutsch? )

Na ich habe das Video als Information gesandt.

Aber er scheint auch nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Steht : Dieses Video ist privat!


----------



## munn (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sollte nicht heut die NDA fallen? Oder erst ab einer bestimmten uhrzeit?
Ich bin mega unschlüssig was ich kaufen solll.


----------



## WaldemarE (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ab 15 Uhr wissen wir alle mehr


----------



## Hemisfear666 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

dann wirds www zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Dellwin (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Hier mal ein weiterer Benchmark auf Twitter: Demnach wäre die RX480 auf dem Leistungsniveau einer R9 390:

Ray A. auf Twitter: "#RX480 #AMD Look how fast it is. Testing against #GTX 1070 now. https://t.co/hhaClBomSe"


----------



## Duvar (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD RX 480 Review - The Best Graphics Card for the Money? - YouTube


----------



## Simondasding (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also wenn das nur ne R9 390 oder gtx 970 wird, dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch AMD ihr habt echt verkackt! Gerade für ca 250Euro.
Denn ne gtx 970 bekommt man von EVGA für unter 240 Euro (EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked ACX 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). Und die verbraucht auch nicht Unmengen an Strom.

Auch ne R9 390 gibt es schon für ca 280 Euro. Gut die verbraucht mehr ist aber auch ne sehr alte Karte(ist ja ne 290).

Da muss schon mehr kommen von AMD um Nvidia den Rang abzulaufen, oder ne 480 viel billiger werden. Die bringen sonst, wenn sie schlau sind ne 1060 zum gleichen Preis raus mit mehr Leistung oder senken ihre 1070 auf 970 Level oder etwas mehr. Dann kaufen die Leute wieder Nvidia. Man sieht ja schon  die 1080 ist die beliebteste High End Karte überhaupt, was auch nachvollziehbar, da es keine Konkurenzkarte auf dem Level gibt.

Das macht mich echt wütend, da ich für meinen Leistungsanspruch jetzt auch zu Nvidia greifen muss, da AMD nix gescheites im Petto hat!!

Edit:
Das genau wie mit der Nano: Tolle Karte!, besser als 980 keine Frage(mehr Leistung weniger Stromverbrauch) zumindest out of the Box, da man die gtx 980 besser übertakten kann. Bringt nur nix wenn die karte am Anfang einfach viel zu teuer ist und nen Jahr zu spät aufn Markt kommt, wenn schon alle ne 980 haben, sowie keine gescheiten Custom-Designs kommen dürfen. Dann kann die Karte noch so toll sein.
Das macht mich echt wütend, da ich auch lieber AMD kaufen würde gäb es gescheite Karten mit gleicher Leistung oder mehr Leistung, als Nvidiakarten, nicht immer ein halbes bis ganzes Jahr später, oder wenn Nvidia schon was neueres und schnelleres im Petto hat!


----------



## Atent123 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Simondasding schrieb:


> Also wenn das nur ne R9 390 oder gtx 970 wird, dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch AMD ihr habt echt verkackt! Gerade für ca 250Euro.
> Denn ne gtx 970 bekommt man von EVGA für unter 240 Euro (EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked ACX 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). Und die verbraucht auch nicht Unmengen an Strom.
> 
> Auch ne R9 390 gibt es schon für ca 280 Euro. Gut die verbraucht mehr ist aber auch ne sehr alte Karte(ist ja ne 290).
> ...



Nunja die 970 Verbraucht wahrscheinlich fast das doppelte der 480.
Bei der 290 haben sich alle über 20% Mehrverbrauch gegenüber den 970 Customs aufgeregt.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

warten wir mal auf die restlichen tests.
die custom 480er werden mehr schmalz haben.

ich glaub nicht, dass eine 1060 preislich mit der 480er mithalten kann bzw. wird.

edit:
videocardz lädt ganz schön langsam...


----------



## Simondasding (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Naja die 970 hat ne TDP von 145W, als Referenzkarte, ich glaube kaum, dass die 480-Referenzkarte eine TDP von unter 75W hat. Und wenn währe sie mit 970 Leistung trotzdem zu lahm, da die 970 nun auch schon 1,5 Jahre aufm Buckel hat.

Ich glaub schon, da die Pascal Chips so wenig Chipfläche haben, dass Nvidia noch einiges an Preisspielraum nach unten hat, aber mangels Konkurenz Mondpreise verlangt, bis AMD anständig kontert. Ich hoffe, dann fallen die Preise


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

TDP≠Verbrauch. Die 970 verbrauch je nach Modell zwischen 180 und 200 Watt

Btw, die erste RX 480 bei nem deutschen Händler ist gelistet: XFX Radeon RX 480 Core Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Körschgen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Nunja die 970 Verbraucht wahrscheinlich fast das doppelte der 480.
> Bei der 290 haben sich alle über 20% Mehrverbrauch gegenüber den 970 Customs aufgeregt.



Das Wort "Alle" ist immer schwierig...

Mir war der Verbrauch bei der 290 egal, ebenso ist mir die Effizienz der anlaufenden Gen egal...

Ich freu mich zwar über bessere Effizienz, sie ist aber nicht der Grund wieso ich mir eine neue GPU kaufe.

Ich sag auch nichts gegen die 480 aus technischer Sicht (noch nicht) aber der Preis müsste sich bei 200-max 250 einpendeln.

Ab 3XX€ erwarte ich die nächste Stufe, die gerne auch effizient, vor allem aber mit nem schönen Batzen Leistung daher kommen darf...


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Simondasding schrieb:


> Also wenn das nur ne R9 390 oder gtx 970 wird, dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch AMD ihr habt echt verkackt! Gerade für ca 250Euro.
> Denn ne gtx 970 bekommt man von EVGA für unter 240 Euro (EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked ACX 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). Und die verbraucht auch nicht Unmengen an Strom.
> 
> Auch ne R9 390 gibt es schon für ca 280 Euro. Gut die verbraucht mehr ist aber auch ne sehr alte Karte(ist ja ne 290).
> ...



Es wurde ja auch nie ein Geheimnis drauß gemacht, dass die RX 480 nicht für Besitzer einer R9 290 / 390 oder höher interessant ist. Statt sich mit Nvidia um den High End Markt zu prügeln, wo Nvidia aufgrund seiner wesentlich zahlreicheren Fanboys sowieso immer gewinnt, bedient AMD nun erstmal die Mittelklasse. Und eine Karte auf Niveau einer 390/970 mit schon sehr geringem Verbrauch, und das im Bereich 200-250 Euro(für ein paar Euro mehr schon mit 8 GB Vram) ist für den Durschschnitts-Steam-Spieler wesentlich interessanter als irgendne 1080 für 700 Ocken.


----------



## munn (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Es wurde ja auch nie ein Geheimnis drauß gemacht, dass die RX 480 nicht für Besitzer einer R9 290 / 390 oder höher interessant ist. Statt sich mit Nvidia um den High End Markt zu prügeln, wo Nvidia aufgrund seiner wesentlich zahlreicheren Fanboys sowieso immer gewinnt, bedient AMD nun erstmal die Mittelklasse. Und eine Karte auf Niveau einer 390/970 mit schon sehr geringem Verbrauch, und das im Bereich 200-250 Euro(für ein paar Euro mehr schon mit 8 GB Vram) ist für den Durschschnitts-Steam-Spieler wesentlich interessanter als irgendne 1080 für 700 Ocken.




Joa schon... Aber So müssen Sie mit sich selbst konkurieren durch die Alten Karten die inzwischen Günstiger verkauft werden auch wenn der Strom Verbrauch geringer sein wird. 
Die 1060 könnte zb. P/L Gewinnen gegen diese Stärke...

Ich besitze eine 280 X und Benötige mit meinem WQHD 144hz einfach mehr Leistung und nun bin ich total unschlüssig...aber werde mich dann eh von euch beraten lassen denn für mich Siegt P/L...


----------



## S754 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Testergebnisse PCGH, ernüchternd: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...d-metro-ll-redux-geleaked-50.html#post8307123


----------



## Simondasding (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ja sich nur leider haben die Leute auf die Amd abzielt glaube ich schon fast alle ne 970, nämlich die, die normalerweise 200 Euro karten kaufen und gesehen haben, da ist ne Karte für 300 euro die aber einen Haufe mehr Leistung hat, als viele 200 Euro Karten. Das lohnt sich. Diese fehlen AMD schon mal, da die 480 anscheinend nur wenig mehr Leistung bietet als ne 970 zum gleichen Preis. Das ist einfach schade, denn ich würde auch lieber AMD kaufen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass es sich bei Vega tatsächlich um ne komplett neue Architektur handelt


----------



## Simondasding (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wenn die Tests stimmen hat AMD meiner Meinung nach versagt, wenn die Karte wie im Fazit nicht mal die Effizienz und Leistung einer 980 hat(Die ist inzwischen 1,5 Jahre alt!!). Das ist richtig schade.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

AMD Radeon RX 480 im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Simondasding schrieb:


> Ja sich nur leider haben die Leute auf die Amd abzielt glaube ich schon fast alle ne 970, nämlich die, die normalerweise 200 Euro karten kaufen und gesehen haben, da ist ne Karte für 300 euro die aber einen Haufe mehr Leistung hat, als viele 200 Euro Karten. Das lohnt sich. Diese fehlen AMD schon mal, da die 480 anscheinend nur wenig mehr Leistung bietet als ne 970 zum gleichen Preis. Das ist einfach schade, denn ich würde auch lieber AMD kaufen.



Finde ich eine gewagte Aussage  Steam Charts sagt was anderes. 
Ich gebe zu, für 200-270 Euro ist die RX 480 nicht interessant. Aber da wird es bestimmt in absehbarer Zeit auch noch einen Preissturz geben.


----------



## Knochey (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Okay das ist ne wahre Enttäuschung. Ich habe an so ca. 3-5% langsamer als ne GTX 980 geschätzt aber in 1080p wofür die Karte gemacht ist! ist sogar die GTX 970 schneller die es mittlerweile schon für 200€ gebraucht gibt. Das ist wirklich sehr sehr schwach AMD und die Versprechungen mit 2x RX 480 = 1x GTX 1080 ist damit auch ne Lüge mit 2x GTX 970 kommt man auch nicht an die 1080 dran und mal abgesehen davon läuft es in den meisten Spielen auch noch *******. Dann lieber ne überteuerte GTX 1070. Man hat ja keine Wahl mehr wenn man viel Leistung will oder 4K gaming machen will. Ne Fury? Nein Danke AMD. Nen halbes Jahr warten? Ist für mich nicht mehr drin. Die GTX 1080 ist zu teuer aber ja ich bin bereit es zu zahlen.

Wartet mal 1-2 Monate ab dann kommt die GTX 1060 mit 6GB GDDR5 und der Leistung einer GTX 980 für 299,- € dann zwingt es AMD die RX 480 für 200€ anzubieten und Sie decken gerade mal so die Forschungskosten für diese Spezielle Grafikkarte. Tut mir Leid aber AMD kommt auch mit Polaris nicht zurück. Und Vega da bin ich jetzt umso mehr am zweifeln.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Sehr ernüchterndes Ergebnis ..
Hoffe echt dass es Vega besser macht - letzte Chance!


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich habe es geahnt.
Das wird nichts.  
Für ne leicht bessere 970 Leistung sind 256 Euro zu teuer, bzw Leistung zu schwach.  Bin mal auf die Custom gespannt.

Uiuiui AMD, schade!
Schlaft weiter!


----------



## TheNoim (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Jetzt bin ich enttäuscht. Habe vor einem Monat meine 970 verkauft und nun das. Die neuen Nvidias sind zu teuer für mich und die 480 zu schwach. Ich weiß echt nicht was ich mir jetzt kaufen soll. Vielleicht doch eine 980 gebraucht auf ebay.


----------



## Knochey (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



TheNoim schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich enttäuscht. Habe vor einem Monat meine 970 verkauft und nun das. Die neuen Nvidias sind zu teuer für mich und die 480 zu schwach. Ich weiß echt nicht was ich mir jetzt kaufen soll. Vielleicht doch eine 980 gebraucht auf ebay.



Warum hast du dir ne GTX 970 gekauft bevor die neuen rauskommen? Den Monat hättest du auch so überstanden.

Jedenfalls würde ich warten bis in 1-2 Monate die GTX 1060 rauskommt. Könnte auf höhe mit der GTX 980 sein für 300€. Sonst naja ne andere Möglichkeit als ne GTX 1070 hast du nicht.


----------



## Simondasding (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Wie befürchtet ne echte Enttäuschung. Ich hatte überlegt ne 1080 zu kaufen, die aber ziemlich teuer ist. Deshalb hab ich gedacht so ne sparsamere Karte(vlt auch zwei) auf 980 Level ist ne gute Alternative, aber nix da! Es gibt etwas mehr als ne 970 mit fast höherem Stromverbrauch und zum gleichen Preis. Zudem eine zu geringe Strom-Anbindung, was zu ernsthaften Problemen führen kann. Das ist armselig, vor allem bei dem geschürten Werbehype und den somit hohen Erwartungen, echt peinlich für AMD.


----------



## TheNoim (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich habe geschrieben das ich sie verkauft habe nicht gekauft habe. Die 970 hatte ich mir damals beim Release der 970 gekauft.


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Warte auf die 1060. Sie wird schneller als ne 980 sein und, denke mal, um die 350 Euro kosten.
Mal abgesehen davon ist die 480 die bessere Karte, als die 970.
Aber spüren würdest du es nur bei Spielen die mehr als 3.5GB benötigen.


----------



## Marv911 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Überall liest man, wie enttäuscht die Leute sind... Habs ja gestern schon gesagt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich schon vor 2 Wochen und dann wurde man als Grünen Fanboy bezeichnet!
Schade aber für die AMD Fans.
Verkaufen werden sie dennoch.
Alle die eine 970 kaufen würden wären mit ner 480 8gb besser beraten.


----------



## Marv911 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ja, sie führen mit der RX 480 das fort, was die 970 zu ihrer Zeit war. 
Nur ist die Strom Effizienz, gemessen am neuen Fertigungsverfahren und im Hinblick auf die Konkurrenz, ziemlich mies.


----------



## Ch4dwick (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Leider muss man sagen dass AMD anscheinend wieder mehr verpsrochen als geliefert hat.

Das was mich aber am meisten wurmt ist die Tatsache, dass die RX 480 bei Last ihre 160 Watt zieht und dabei den PCIe Slot teilweise überlastet. Luft nach oben für OC bietet das Referenzdesign nicht wirklich. Man muss da schon zu externen Kühlmöglichkeiten greifen, was sie dann aber bei 1350MHz stellenweise nahe an eine Stock GTX 1070 bringt. 

Das Problem was ich aber sehe ist folgendes:
Um die in 14 nm gefertigte Polaris GPU stabil übertakten zu können werden die Partner höchstwahrscheinlich die Stromversorgung aufbohren müssen (mindestens 6+2 PIN). Dazu wird eine gute Kühlung kommen. Die dann erzielten OC Variante wird sich einiges mehr an Energie einverleiben was die Karte wieder über die 200 Watt Grenze trägt?!
Im Vergleich liefert eine Stock GTX 970 /GTX 980 im 28 nm Design!!!!!! ähmliche Leistung bei 145 - 160 Watt Bedarf.

Demnach mag das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis evtl noch stimmen jedoch wird eine OCed Polaris GPU im 14nm Verfahren mehr Strom fressen als eine GTX 980 Stock im 28nm Verfahren und dabei stellenweise hinter ihr bleiben.
Schaut man sich nun die Mehrkosten an Strom über Jahre an.... kauft euch ne GTX 1070 oder wartet auf die GTX 1060. 

Sry AMD aber wer sich mit ner 2 Jahre alten Karte messen will und mit Effizienz wirbt darf beim 28nm zu 14nm Vergleich gerade in diesem Bereich nicht so schwach abschneiden.


----------



## Marv911 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Selbst für WQHD ist die kaum zu gebrauchen, da bringen die 8GB RAM auch nichts.


----------



## S754 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Selbst für WQHD ist die kaum zu gebrauchen, da bringen die 8GB auch gar nichts.


Man merkt - du hast den Test und das Video nicht angesehen. Heutzutage ist es kein Problem mehr, 8 Gig in FullHD auszulasten.


----------



## Hogan (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Also für FullHD ist die Leistung schon toll, die Leistungsaufnahme passt auch, dazu 8GB und ordentliche DX12-Unterstützung.

Aber:
Der Verbrauch im Vergleich zu nvidia ist wieder schlecht (auch wenn er zumindest in einem tolerierbaren Rahmen liegt), ähnlicher Verbrauch wie die 1070, aber deutlich langsamer. Dazu das PCIe-Slot-Feature. Was mich aber wirklich stört: Die Leistung: grade auf Auflösungen >FullHD ist die Karte einfach druch die Bank weg langsamer als die 390er etc. Selbst die GTX970 schlägt sie stellenweise.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Karte für Leute, die eh etwas in die Richtung kaufen wollen, die Karte der Wahl. Aber trotzdem ist sie enttäuschend im Vergleich zu dem, was man vorher durch Leaks (und auch durch Aussagen von AMD bezüglich Effizienz) stellenweise gehört hat. Die Preis-Leistung ist gut, aber bei weitem nicht der Hit, der immer versprochen wurde. Ähnliche Leistung (natürlich mit mehr Verbrauch im Falle der R9 390) konnte man schon lange für nicht besonders viel mehr Geld kaufen.

Zudem glaube ich auch nicht, dass die Customs noch groß was rausreissen. Selbst wenn bei mehr verfübarer Energie die Karte durch OC noch zu mehr zu treiben ist, wird bei ordentlchem Leistungsgewinn der Verbrauch wieder so hoch, dass es uninteressanter wird. Ausserdem werden da wohl noch einige Euros mehr fällig. Wenn die Karte dann um die 300€ oder eher mehr kosten sollte im Customdesign, ist es zwar ne solide Wahl, aber alles andere als ein Highlight mMn.



Gut das PCGH in der kommenden Ausgabe die Custom 1070er testet...


----------



## Ch4dwick (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hogan schrieb:


> Also für FullHD ist die Leistung schon toll, die Leistungsaufnahme passt auch, dazu 8GB und ordentliche DX12-Unterstützung.
> 
> Aber:
> Der Verbrauch im Vergleich zu nvidia ist wieder schlecht (auch wenn er zumindest in einem tolerierbaren Rahmen liegt), ähnlicher Verbrauch wie die 1070, aber deutlich langsamer. Dazu das PCIe-Slot-Feature. Was mich aber wirklich stört: Die Leistung: grade auf Auflösungen >FullHD ist die Karte einfach druch die Bank weg langsamer als die 390er etc. Selbst die GTX970 schlägt sie stellenweise.
> ...



Kann dem nur zustimmen. Sollten die aufgebohrten Custom Designs die 200 Watt marke sprengen sollte sich das warten auf Vega auf jeden Fall lohnen, da dann die GTX 1070 / 1080 unter umständen weiter im Preis fallen werden.
Selbst jetzt sehe ich eine GTX 1070 für ~ 459 € vor einer RX 480 für ~ 300€ da auf Jahre gesehen das mehr ausgegebene Geld unter Umständen durch den einsparten Stromverbrauch wieder reingeholt wird. Dabei hat man weitaus mehr Leistung zur Verfügung und eine stabile Karte dür die nächsten Jahre. Bis Vega ist es nun auch nicht mehr so lange hin.


----------



## Dellwin (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ich muss sagen,ich bin auch enttäuscht,auch wenn die Karte im Gesamten ein gutes P/L besitzt,nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Ich gehörte nicht zu den Träumern die 980Ti oder 1070 Performance bei utopmischem OC geglaubt haben,ABER ich dachte das man wenigstens die 970 komplett hinter sich lässt und sich zumindest der 980 nähert bzw. auf dessen Niveau kommt.

Aber was letztendlich bleibt ist eine Karte,die es nicht mal schafft,die 970 komplett hinter sich zu lassen und dazu die Effizienz schlechter ist als angepriesen/erwartet wurde. 

Ich komme zwar von einer 7970 Ghz ,aber dennoch hätte ich mir mehr Power bei besserer Effizienz gewünscht.


----------



## Maddrax111 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Ganz ehrlich. Ich kann die Aufregung nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ist doch immer das gleiche. Es kommt was neues, der Hype ist groß und dann kommt die Ernüchterung.
Betrachtet man die 480 als das was sie ist. Der Nachfolger der 380,dann erfüllt sie diese Aufgabe super. Und stellt für alle Besitzer einer NV 760/770 und älter oder einer AMD ab der 280 abwärts eine sehr gute Grafikkarte dar. Und wie ja auch die Steamcharts zeigen gibt es davon noch eine ganze Menge.
Gemein von solchen Firmen wie AMD und auch NV nicht das zu machen was man sich aus seiner subjektiven Sicht wünscht. Wenn eine 1060(Ti) nicht besser ist als eine RX480 ist das Geschrei genau so groß.Wenn eine 1080Ti 1300 Euro kostet wird auch gemeckert.
Bei Skylake war der PCH mit 20 Lanes die große Offenbarung und jetzt geistert wieder das Wort Lane Sharing durch das Forum.

Auch wenn das jetzt hart klingt. Ich weiß das das hier ein Extreme PC Forum ist und viele der User hier haben gewisse Ansprüche  Aber öfters ist es sehr hilfreich mal in die Niederungen der normalen PC Welt hinab zu steigen.


----------



## Dellwin (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Deswegen hab ich geschrieben,das die Karte im Gesamten ein gutes P/L besitzt! Als direkter Nachfolger einer 380 ist es natürlich ein Fortschritt.

Aber Jemand der sich aktuell ne Karte kaufen möchtet,vergleicht die 480 mit allen Karten auf dem Markt und dann wird das Ergebnis etwas ernüchternder!


----------



## Hemisfear666 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

bevor die customs noch nicht draußen sind würd ich den teufel noch nicht an die wand malen.

anstatt der 460 u 470 hätt ich lieber eine 490er gesehn.
nun gut.. warten auf godot äh vega.


----------



## Hogan (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich geschrieben,das die Karte im Gesamten ein gutes P/L besitzt! Als direkter Nachfolger einer 380 ist es natürlich ein Fortschritt.
> 
> Aber Jemand der sich aktuell ne Karte kaufen möchtet,vergleicht die 480 mit allen Karten auf dem Markt und dann wird das Ergebnis etwas ernüchternder!



Wenn man mal zurückdenkt, waren z.B. die 390 PCS+ lange Zeit für 309€ verfügbar in der letzten Zeit Preisentwicklung für PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+ (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland. Ich gehe davon aus, dass gute Customs ebenfalls an den 300€ kratzen werden. Die P/L ist okay, aber gut würd ich das nicht nennen. Die Karte ist in vielen Fällen langsamer als die 390 , braucht weniger Strom. Aber der Preis... ich sehe da keinen P/L-Knaller. Man kann bisher nur alle Beglückwünschen, die schon lange eine 390 oder 970 haben, die haben für geringen Aufpreis eine Karte mit gleicher oder bessere Leistung bekommen und können diese Leistung auch schon lange nutzen.


----------



## Dellwin (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

Was ändert sich durch die Customs? ---> zus. Stromstecker (6pin o. 8pin) & bessere Kühlung

Dadurch wird die Karte bestimmt von Haus aus etwas höher getaktet sein und vlt. etwas besser OC möglich sein womit die Karte dann auf GTX980 Niveau kommen würde.

ABER erkauft wird sich dies dann durch eine noch schlechtere Effizienz.

@Hogan: Also laut den Tests von CB ist die RX480 schneller als eine 390. Und wie gesagt,die Karte ist effizienter und 40% schneller als ihr direkter Nachfolger,daher hab ich geschrieben,dass das P/L gut ist.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*

für den preis kann man sich nicht viel mehr erwarten.

auf welche karte hast nun dein auge geworfen? 1070?


----------



## Dellwin (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Prüfungsbedingt würde für mich eine Karte erst ab Ende Juli in Frage kommen. Dann werde ich mal schauen,mein Ziel ist es mein Limit von 300€  nicht zu übersteigen,da das für mich der Sweetspot ist.

Da die 1070 momenten 460€ kostet fällt sie schon mal raus.  Mal gucken wie die 1060 aussieht und wo diese sich einpendelt preislich. Außerdem warte ich noch Custom Karten der 480 ab.


Schätze am Ende wird es ne 980,1060 oder 480.


----------



## Thaiminater (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ist es realistisch dass in den nächsten 2 Wochen Customs rauskommen?


----------



## Ch4dwick (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Ich kann die Aufregung nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ist doch immer das gleiche. Es kommt was neues, der Hype ist groß und dann kommt die Ernüchterung.
> Betrachtet man die 480 als das was sie ist. Der Nachfolger der 380,dann erfüllt sie diese Aufgabe super. Und stellt für alle Besitzer einer NV 760/770 und älter oder einer AMD ab der 280 abwärts eine sehr gute Grafikkarte dar. Und wie ja auch die Steamcharts zeigen gibt es davon noch eine ganze Menge.
> Gemein von solchen Firmen wie AMD und auch NV nicht das zu machen was man sich aus seiner subjektiven Sicht wünscht. Wenn eine 1060(Ti) nicht besser ist als eine RX480 ist das Geschrei genau so groß.Wenn eine 1080Ti 1300 Euro kostet wird auch gemeckert.
> Bei Skylake war der PCH mit 20 Lanes die große Offenbarung und jetzt geistert wieder das Wort Lane Sharing durch das Forum.
> ...




Leider stimmt das nicht ganz. AMD redet von einer neuen GPU Generation im 14nm Fertigungsverfahren, mehr Effizienz und VR für kleines Geld.
Die Tests sagen:
- VR nicht wirklich möglich
- DX11 auf dem Niveau einer GTX 970
- DX12 etwas besser als GTX 970
- unter Last am Anschlag der genannten 150 Watt TDP (160 Watt Leistungsaufnahme)
- PCIe wird stellenweise kurzzeitig überlastet (75 Watt++)
- maximaler Boost von 1266MHz nur bei 1080p möglich

AMD sugeriert hier eine Karte die NVIDIA schon vor 2 Jahren mit veralteter Fertigungstechnik auf den Markt gebracht hat. AMD mag ja bezüglich seiner Anpreisungen im internen Vergleich Recht haben, jedoch ist diese Karte im Vergleich zu NVIDIA in meinen Augen nicht konkurenzfähig. 
Wenn ich mir nun die von dir genannten Niederungen der PC Welt anschaue, sehe ich jemanden der für seine Verhältnisse eine leistungsstarke Karte sucht und diese evtl. in der RX 480 sieht. Diese Karte würde dann für einen langen Zeitraum angeschafft werden (siehe einige 7850 Nutzer etc). Der Stromverbrauch der Karte ist höher als bei den NVIDIA Modellen. Bei Laufzeiten von Jahren gibst du das was du denkst zu sparen an Strom aus und zahlst evtl noch drauf.
Wie viele Leute begutachten ewig das P/L bei Anschaffung. Betrachtet doch mal das P/L auf Zeit. Das wird dann bei OCed Custom Designs noch schwächer ausfallen. Ne Stock GTX 1070 lacht doch jetzt schon darüber.

Würde NVIDIA hier mal seine Profitspanne außen vor lassen und die Preise der GTX 1080 und GTX 1070 um ~100€ senken bräuchte AMD die Vega Generation gar nicht erst vollenden solange sie nicht für circa 300€-350€ die GTX 1070 als Stock Karte auf ganzer Linie hinter sich lässt..... und genau das bezweifel ich stark.
In dem Moment wo Vega kommt fallen die Preise und das P/L auf Zeit wird weiterhin NVIDIA gewinnen.


----------



## _maxe (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich geschrieben,das die Karte im Gesamten ein gutes P/L besitzt! Als direkter Nachfolger einer 380 ist es natürlich ein Fortschritt.
> 
> Aber Jemand der sich aktuell ne Karte kaufen möchtet,vergleicht die 480 mit allen Karten auf dem Markt und dann wird das Ergebnis etwas ernüchternder!



Dabei muss man dann aber natürlich auch erstmal das rausfiltern was man eigentlich ausgeben möchte.
Wenn es nunmal Grafikkarten auf dem Markt gibt von 220€ bis 1300€ brauch ich mich nicht wundern wenn da die 220€-Karte 
"ernüchternde" Ergebnisse liefert.



Dellwin schrieb:


> Prüfungsbedingt würde für mich eine Karte erst ab Ende Juli in Frage kommen. Dann werde ich mal schauen,mein Ziel ist es mein Limit von 300€  nicht zu übersteigen,da das für mich der Sweetspot ist.
> 
> Da die 1070 momenten 460€ kostet fällt sie schon mal raus.  Mal gucken wie die 1060 aussieht und wo diese sich einpendelt preislich. Außerdem warte ich noch Custom Karten der 480 ab.
> 
> ...



1060 soll glaube ich noch etwas dauern, denke nicht das die bereits Ende Juli da sind.
Wenn du glück hast kullern die Preise der 1070 noch etwas, die günstigsten gibts ja momentan schon ab 450€.
Dann musst du vielleicht grad mal ~50€ mehr in die Hand nehmen und hast eine wirklich potente GPU.

Die RX480 wirst du aber wahrscheinlich auch als ordentliches CustomModel für den Preis bekommen.


----------



## Dellwin (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ja deswegen werde bzw. muss ich ja noch bis Ende Juli abwarten,bis dahin kann sich Einiges noch ändern.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> Leider stimmt das nicht ganz. AMD redet von einer neuen GPU Generation im 14nm Fertigungsverfahren, mehr Effizienz und VR für kleines Geld.
> Die Tests sagen:
> - VR nicht wirklich möglich
> - DX11 auf dem Niveau einer GTX 970
> ...


Wer weiß was die Treiber noch bringen abwarten und Tee trinken sage ich


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

@ Dellwin
Oder auch nicht.


----------



## Ch4dwick (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Chiptuning macht aus nem Polo auch keinen Golf GTI. 
Porsche Ferrari und Lambo sind nunmal bei NVIDIA.
Stimmt die Basis nicht kannste nicht viel rausreißen und wenn nur auf Kosten anderer Faktoren (Energiebedarf).

Ich bin nebenbei seit 10 Jahren AMD nutzer nur jetzt wo ich auf Leistungsstarke CPUs (Muskproduktion) und Grakas (Videobearbeitung Live Streams und paralleles Recording sowie HD++ Gaming) angewiesen bin bringt es AMD nicht wirklich.
Schade aber den Zuschlag zu meinem neuen System hat Intel und NVIDIA.

Mein jetziges ist übrigens von 10/2015 !!!!


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Wer weiß was die Treiber noch bringen abwarten und Tee trinken sage ich


Echt jetzt?
Klingt wie der Standardsatz vom AMD Besitzern der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Klingt wie der Standardsatz vom AMD Besitzern der letzten Jahre.


was redest du eigentlich für einen Stuss, so wie ich das sehe schneidet sie in dx12 echt gut ab, vielleicht hat man dx 11 nicht vernünftig optimiert und es wird in den nächsten Wochen gemacht? Ohne witz solchne blöden Kommentare kann man sich sparen, zu Mal die treiber seitens Nvidia in der letzten Zeit echt nicht der Bringer sind


----------



## Dellwin (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ey ohne Witz,ich bin zwar auch von der 480 enttäuscht,aber Einige hier scheinen entweder die grüne Brille aufzuhaben oder nicht mehr klar denken zu können.

Die Karte ist gerade einmal 1 Tag draußen im Referenzdesign.

Wartet doch mal paar Wochen ab,bis die ersten Custom Modelle draußen sind,bis es weitere Treiberoptimierungen gibt und dann auf die neueren Spiele.

Ja aus der 480 wird keine 1070 oder ne 1080,aber da kann man sicherlich noch etwas rausholen!

Würde mich auch nicht wundern,wenn die 480 in 1-2 Jahren 5-10% vor einer GTX980 liegen würde....


----------



## Ch4dwick (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ey ohne Witz,ich bin zwar auch von der 480 enttäuscht,aber Einige hier scheinen entweder die grüne Brille aufzuhaben oder nicht mehr klar denken zu können.
> 
> Die Karte ist gerade einmal 1 Tag draußen im Referenzdesign.
> 
> ...



und nochmal für querleser:

Aufgebohrte leistungsstärke RX 480 werden mehr Strom brauchen als das Referenz Design, eine GTX 970 / GTX 980 und erst recht ne GTX 1070 = Effizienz und Sparsamkeit am Arsch!
Kauft euch ne GTX 1070 sobald sie unter 400 kostet und habt bei gleichem Bedarf bis zu 70% mehr Leistung.

In anderen Worten:
Hier interessiert nicht mehr die Leistung die die Karte bringt sonder der Energiebedarf den sie im Vergleich zu einer 2 Jahre alten GTX 970 hat !!!!!!!!!! und da stinkt sie nunmal zum Himmel !!!!!


----------



## Duvar (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

In anderen Worten, wir sollen die 1070 also 2019 kaufen^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...brecher-mit-14-nm-technik-64.html#post8308802


----------



## Dellwin (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> und nochmal für querleser:
> 
> Aufgebohrte leistungsstärke RX 480 werden mehr Strom brauchen als das Referenz Design, eine GTX 970 / GTX 980 und erst recht ne GTX 1070 = Effizienz und Sparsamkeit am Arsch!
> Kauft euch ne GTX 1070 sobald sie unter 400 kostet und habt bei gleichem Bedarf bis zu 70% mehr Leistung.
> ...




Gut,dann kauf du dir deine 1070,werd glücklich mit ihr und diskutiere dann weiter im entsprechenden 1070  Thread.


----------



## Ch4dwick (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Das gleiche macht man doch wenn man sich jetzt die RX 480 kauft. Man kauft in etwa eine GTX 970 nur 2 Jahre später.


----------



## Thaiminater (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Also die 8 GB Version ist ja grade wirklich nicht empfehlenswert 50 Euro Aufpreis fuer schlappe 4GB GDDR5 rly?
Fuer 220 Euro der 4 GB Version ist sie aber ein richtig nices stueck fuer Leute mit 2 GB Vram Karten die auf 1080p spielen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> In anderen Worten, wir sollen die 1070 also 2019 kaufen^^
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...brecher-mit-14-nm-technik-64.html#post8308802



Nvidia mit Polaris in Sicherheit wiegen lassen und überraschend Vega mit neuer Architektur rauskloppen? Das wär was


----------



## Dellwin (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

@*Ch4dwick* 

Du vergisst da Etwas! Der Grund das die GTX970 im Preis so sehr gesunken ist,ist u.A. die 480! Außerdem waren die 970/980 die Highend Karten von Nvidia. Die 480 ist die Mittelklassekarte von AMD.

Ja,die Karte hätte mehr Leistung haben können und auch effizienter sein,aber Effizienz ist scheinbar nicht AMDs Stärke.Im Vergleich zur 3xxx Serie ist dies jedoch ein Fortschritt.

Und bez. der Leistung sollte man wie erwähnt Treiberoptimierungen und Customkarten mit besserem PCB,besserer Spannungsversorgung und Kühlung abwarten.

Hier nochmal ein Auszug aus dem  CB Test bez. der unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse,was auch auf Treiberoptimierungen hoffen lässt:



> *Darum schneidet die Radeon RX 480 in Spielen so unterschiedlich ab:*
> Die großen Unterschiede haben primär zwei  Gründe. Die Radeon RX 480 ist darauf angewiesen, dass Spiele keine hohe  Speicherbandbreite benötigen oder alternativ die neue  Speicherkompression gut funktioniert. Ist letzteres nicht der Fall und  die Engine benötigt eine hohe Bandbreite, ist die Radeon R9 390X  diesbezüglich um 50 Prozent überlegen. Der zweite Grund ist in der  überarbeiteten Architektur zu suchen. AMD spricht von bis zu 15 Prozent  mehr Leistung bei Polaris – gibt aber explizit „bis zu“ an. Wenn die  Verbesserungen nicht greifen, hat die Radeon R9 390X knapp mehr  Rechenleistung – und im schlimmsten Fall noch eine 50 Prozent höhere  Speicherbandbreite.


----------



## Ch4dwick (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ja das mag alles stimmen und die Karte wird mit den Custom Designs und den optimierten Treibern auch bestimmt besser laufen.
Nur bedenkt doch einfach das die GTX 970 die Leistung und Effiziens der RX 480 schon 2 Jahre früher mit 28 nm geliefert hat
Die stärkeren R9 380 390 / x und Fury varianten waren und sind reine Stromfresser. 
Selbst wenn die RX 480 nach der Optimierung die GTX 980 erreicht bleibt immer noch die GTX 980Ti und die Titan X zu schlagen.
Das was am deprimierensten ist, ist die Tatsache das AMD mit der aktuellsten GPU Generation erstmal versuchen muss die ältere Generation NVIDIAS zu schlagen.

Des Weiteren erwarte ich nicht das VEGA an eine GTX 1080 an P/L und Effizienzs herankommt. Nur wenn VEGA nichtmal eine GTX 1070 erlegt... müssen wir dann noch von einer neuen GPU Generation sprechen oder versucht AMD mitlerweile jedes mal das Rad neu zu erfinden bzw NVIDIA nachzueifern?

und nun malt euch doch mal ne Maxwell V2 GPU der GTX 980 Ti auf 14nm Fertigungstechnik aus #Hawaii V2


----------



## Simondasding (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Und dann kommt Vega ist der 1070 killer (vlt) kostet so 300-400 Euro und frisst nicht so viel Strom(wahrscheinlich aber mehr als ne 480 und die liegt ja schon über ner 1070) und Nvidia geht mit dem Preis der 1070 runter und es kauft leider aber verständlicherweise jeder wieder Nvidia. Das ist traurig. AMD müsste es schaffen mit Vega noch vor ner 1080ti die 1080 Platt zu machen und das für weniger Geld als ne 1080 sollte sie nicht effizienter sein. AMD Karten wie die Furys sind zwar gut aber Stromhungrig und kommen einfach zu spät raus.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> was redest du eigentlich für einen Stuss, so wie ich das sehe schneidet sie in dx12 echt gut ab, vielleicht hat man dx 11 nicht vernünftig optimiert und es wird in den nächsten Wochen gemacht? Ohne witz solchne blöden Kommentare kann man sich sparen, zu Mal die treiber seitens Nvidia in der letzten Zeit echt nicht der Bringer sind


Beleidigungen bringen dich auch nicht weiter.
Was hat das Ganze mit Nvidia zu tun, richtig, garnichts.
Wie oft wurde schon gesagt, dass es die Treiber bei AMD schon richten werden, zuletzt bei der Fury X.


----------



## Duvar (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Kennst du nicht den AMD Wundertreiber?^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Arctic Islands - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Beleidigungen bringen dich auch nicht weiter.
> Was hat das Ganze mit Nvidia zu tun, richtig, garnichts.
> Wie oft wurde schon gesagt, dass es die Treiber bei AMD schon richten werden, zuletzt bei der Fury X.


ja und jetzt? Ich habe nur gesagt abwarten was die Treiber bringen, du ziehst das ganze dann vollkommen unnötig durch den Dreck was soll denn sowas? Ich habe nicht gesagt das die Treiber die Welt verändern, sondern nur das sie vielleicht was reißen können also halt einfach mal den Ball flach.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Bitte was ziehe ich durch den Dreck?
Ich habe nur gesagt, dass der Spruch schon öfters kam und zwar meist dann wenn ne AMD Karte bei der Leistung nicht das halten konnte, was sie eigentlich sollte.
Danach hast du dich aufgeregt.
Also solltest du vielleicht mal den Ball flach halten.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bitte was ziehe ich durch den Dreck?
> Ich habe nur gesagt, dass der Spruch schon öfters kam und zwar meist dann wenn ne AMD Karte bei der Leistung nicht das halten konnte, was sie eigentlich sollte.
> Danach hast du dich aufgeregt.
> Also solltest du vielleicht mal den Ball flach halten.


wenn du meinst...


----------



## Duvar (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Sapphire shows off Radeon RX 480 NITRO | VideoCardz.com


----------



## murkskopf (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

http://i.imgur.com/RYKE2v4.jpg

Sapphire's RX 480 hat einen 8-Pin. Vielleicht geht da mehr mit Übertakten 

PS: Duvar ist doof schnell


----------



## Duvar (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Komm doch nicht mit uralten news Kollege


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Komm doch nicht mit uralten news Kollege


Du sitzt auch die ganze Zeit vor allen Suchmaschinen, hast RX 480 eingegeben und hämmerst die ganze Zeit auf F5.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

dafür gibt es addons läuft dann wie von allein


----------



## Ch4dwick (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Demnach sollte der TDP der Sapphire Nitro bei maximal 225W liegen. Je nachdem wie stark sich dieses Custom Design übertakten lässt (Referenz war bei 1266MHz @ 1080p @ 160 Watt bei Volllast) sehe ich hier eine 200W+ Karte kommen. Schade eigentlich aber wenn das nötig ist um in den Bereich der GTX 980 zu kommen glaube ich kaum, dass man noch von Effizienz reden kann


----------



## Dellwin (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Keine Ahnung wieviel meine alte 7970 3GB gezogen hat, aber wenn die 480 Nitro /Gaming /Strix GTX980+ Leistung bringt und dabei weniger verbraucht als meine alte 7970 wäre ich happy. 

Klar ist es dann nicht super effizient was schon ziemlich enttäuschend ist , aber da ich meinen Strom selber zahle, ist das kein Problem für mich, solange der Verbrauch nicht höher ist als bei meiner alten Karte.


----------



## Ch4dwick (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



> Detaillierte Informationen zum Artikel
> Produktbeschreibung
> Leistungsdaten: � Chiptakt: 1000MHz, Speichertakt: 1375MHz � Chip: Tahiti XT � Speicherinterface: 384-bit � Stream-Prozessoren: 2048 � Textureinheiten: 128 � Fertigung: 28nm � Maximaler Verbrauch: 230W (Betrieb), 15W (Leerlauf) � DirectX: 11.1 � Shader Modell: 5 � Bauweise: Dual-Slot � Abmessungen: 285x126x38mm � Schnittstelle: PCIe 3.0 � Besonderheiten: AMD Eyefinity, integrierter 7.



Demnach müsste die 7970 auch über einen 6+2 Pin anschluss verfügen.
Wenn dem so ist sollte sich der Enerbiebedarf unter Last nicht erhöhen.


----------



## Dellwin (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ne meine 7970 DC2 3GB hatte zwei 8Pin Anschlüsse. 

Aber TDP =/ Verbrauch.


----------



## Ch4dwick (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

PCIe - 75 Watt
6 Pin - 75 Watt
8 Pin - 150 Watt

Demnach hat deine 7970 eine maximale Leistungsaufnahme von bis zu 375 Watt.
Die RX 480  wurde mit 160 Watt (1x 6 pin) getestet; die Sapphire Nitro soltle demnach bei maximal 225 Watt liegen (1x 6+2 Pin)
Die MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming zum Beispiel kommt mit einem 6 Pin und einem 6+2 Pin Anschluss daher und kommt daher auf eine maximale Leistungsaufnahme von 300 Watt.

Die !!! effektive !!! Leistungsaufnahmen sind dann natürlich OC- / Benutzer- und Anwendungsabhängig. Evtl solltest du dir die Mühe machen und dir eine Amperezange besorgen um die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme deiner 7970 mal unter Last zu messen damit du am Ende wirklich weisst was sie verbraucht.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> PCIe - 75 Watt
> 6 Pin - 75 Watt
> 8 Pin - 150 Watt
> 
> ...


Nur weil eine Karte maximal 375W aufnehmen könnte, heisst das nicht dass sie das tut oder dass das PT so eingestellt ist.
Du solltest vielleicht mal deine Bezeichnungen differenzieren.
Am Beispiel der MSI 980ti Gaming:
Eine Leistungsaufnahme von 375W wäre theoretisch möglich.
Das Powertarget ist aber bei 250W  und der Verbrauch in Spielen bei 225W.
Will sagen, nur weil die Stecker da sind, heisst dass nicht das sie auch voll belastet werden.


----------



## Ch4dwick (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur weil eine Karte maximal 375W aufnehmen könnte, heisst das nicht dass sie das tut oder dass das PT so eingestellt ist.
> Du solltest vielleicht mal deine Bezeichnungen differenzieren.
> Am Beispiel der MSI 980ti Gaming:
> Eine Leistungsaufnahme von 375W wäre theoretisch möglich.
> ...



Das habe ich auch nirgendwo geschrieben.  Würdest du den letzten Satz meines Posts nochmal lesen hätte sich dein Post eventuell erübrigt ^.^
evtl hätte ich "effektive Leistungsaufnahme" schreiben sollen =/ .... angepasst


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ändert nicht an der Aussage dass PCIe Stecker+PCIe Slot nicht gleich vorhandenes Powertarget heisst.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sapphire shows off Radeon RX 480 NITRO | VideoCardz.com



Riecht nach verletzung der ATX Spec


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Warum wird die ATX Spec verletzt?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Siehe GTX 970 Strix

Durch den 8Pin dürfen max 150 Watt, das könnte bei der Nitro aber (v.a bei OC) mehr sein. Betonung auf könnte, sehen wir ja erst in 2 Wochen obs stimmt


----------



## Duvar (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

AMD RX 480 Review - The Consumer Champion + Ground Breakers Game Giveaway - YouTube
Gegen Ende wird es interessant.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Siehe GTX 970 Strix
> 
> Durch den 8Pin dürfen max 150 Watt, das könnte bei der Nitro aber (v.a bei OC) mehr sein. Betonung auf könnte, sehen wir ja erst in 2 Wochen obs stimmt


Ich dachte eigentlich das Thema mit der 970 Strix und dem 8 Pin haben wir hinter uns gelassen.
Bis jetzt konnte mir noch keiner einen Link mit einer ordentlichen Messung zeigen.
Vielleicht ja jetzt du, also ich hätte gerne einen Link.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Siehe GTX 970 Strix
> 
> Durch den 8Pin dürfen max 150 Watt, das könnte bei der Nitro aber (v.a bei OC) mehr sein. Betonung auf könnte, sehen wir ja erst in 2 Wochen obs stimmt



Wo ist das Problem wenn die Leitungen ordentlich aufgeteilt sind hat man mit einem 8 Pin + den Atx Steckplatz 225 Watt zur Verfügung das sollte doch wohl dicke ausreichen für die 10% Oc von Custom-Designs.


----------



## -H1N1- (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Mal eine technische Frage:
Wäre es theoretisch nicht möglich, sein Board zu grillen, durch die "überspezifische" Leistungsaufnahme? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bschicht86 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Mal eine technische Frage:
> Wäre es theoretisch nicht möglich, sein Board zu grillen, durch die "überspezifische" Leistungsaufnahme?



Wenn die Leiterbahnen zwischen ATX-Stecker und PCI-E-Slot zu dünn ausgelegt sind, ja. Zudem kommt, wenn die Karten im PEG zuviel Peaken, dass es andere Komponenten stören könnte. Dazu kommt noch, wenn der Kontakt im PEG (PIN's zu sehr verbogen) und ATX miserabel vollzogen wurde, wird man brenende Stecker haben, wenn man es mit der Leistungsaufnahme übertreibt.

Das sind aber nur die Horror-Szenarien. 

An Stelle der Boardhersteller würd ich anfangen, bei großen Boards mit viel PCI-E für Grafikkarten einen PCI-E-Stromstecker aufs Board zu löten, der dann nur die Grafikkarten versorgt. Somit wären zumindet andere Komponenten durchs Peaken geschützt.


----------



## Hadabase (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Außerdem brauchen wir noch nen Tool der das Powerlimit von 1,15 Volt überschreiten kann.
Der8auer hatte mir auf YT geantwortet das die sehr gut mit Spannung skaliert. Im Klartext wir brauchen mehr Saft 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wobei das nicht so wirklich eine gute Nachricht ist, denn damit wäre man wider das wo man schon mit den alten Karten war. Man braucht ungewöhnlich viel Saft für die Leistung und die TDP geht dann durch die Decke.


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

So ich warte jetzt die Customs ab und werde dann wohl zur 480 greifen, mehr Leistung brauch ich nicht da ich so oder so kaum noch zum Zocken komme. Zur Zeit sind mir die 8Gb RAM und der Verbrauch im vergleich zu meiner GTX780 wichtiger als der Balkenschwanzvergleich.


----------



## -H1N1- (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob AMD diese Karte in 3 Monaten noch PCI-Express Card nennen darf .

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/4qfwd4/rx480_fails_pcie_specification/


----------



## dsdenni (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> AMD RX 480 Review - The Consumer Champion + Ground Breakers Game Giveaway - YouTube
> Gegen Ende wird es interessant.


Ich finds schade das es sonst keiner so berichtet. Wirklich gut erklärt.


----------



## wlfnkls (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die GTX 960 wird bald durch eine Custom RX 480 ersetzt.
Die GTX 970 ist doch nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, wenn die Custom Karten erscheinen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hey, hab hier auch schon die Frage gestellt, bin mal so frech und frag hier nochmal 

Denkt ihr dass es möglich ist den Arctic  Accelero Xtreme IV 280X auf eine RX 480 zu montieren? 

Die Idee kam daher dass die Tahiti Chips auch wie die 480 "gedreht" sind


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Frag doch mal bei Arctic nach, ob gedreht oder nicht sollte wenn die Bodenplatte groß genug ist wurst sein gerade bei dem kleinen Chip könnte aber zu Problemen mit anderen Bauteilen kommen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dissi schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei Arctic nach



mach ich


----------



## murkskopf (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Also, nachdem ich die ganzen Reviews gelesen und Videos gesehen habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich etwas von AMD entäuscht bin.

Ich hatte große Hoffnungen bezüglich Polaris, vor allem weil einige angebliche "Leaker" in einigen Foren von neuen Super-Treibern und Hardware-Optimierungen sprachen, sodass Polaris endlich die Rohleistung effizienter nutzen könnte. Auch AMD selbst hatte mit der "so tolleren" Leistung pro Shader angegeben, welche durch Architekturverbesserungen erreicht würde. Dazu noch bessere Tesselierung durch den Primitive Discard Accelerator, klingt also alles super.
Ich habe kein Problem mit dem TDP, der Shaderanzahl, der Übertaktbarkeit oder dem Kühlerdesign der RX 480. Aber AMD verpennt es, etwas an den richtigen Baustellen zu unternehmen, da man wohl glaubt, dass DirectX12 und Vulkan alles von alleine löst. 

Ich habe in einigen Foren die falsche Behauptung gelesen, dass die RX 480 ein Fail sei, da diese bei gleichem TDP wie die GTX 1070 deutlich weniger Leistung erreiche. Genauso musste ich lesen, dass die RX 480 im Schnitt auf dem Niveau der GTX 970 liege, was TDP und Leistung angeht.
Das stimmt nicht! Theoretisch bringt die RX 480 eine Rohleistung 5,8 TFLOPS bei einem TDP von 150 Watt auf, solange der Boosttakt gehalten werden kann. Also 26% mehr Rohleistung als eine GTX 980 (mit Standardboost), bei in einem 10-23% geringeren TDP (laut Nvidia.com liegt der TDP der GTX 980 bei 185 Watt, PCGH gibt in bei 165 Watt an). Polaris ist also das versprochene Effizienzwunder, im Vergleich zur GTX 980 gibt es eine 38% bis 55% höhere (Roh-)Leistung pro Watt. 

Nur schafft es AMD (wieder einmal) nicht, die Rohleistung sinnvoll umzusetzen. Der Großteil der Leistung verpufft einfach, da die Kombination aus Treiber und Hardware nicht in der Lage ist, die GPU vernünftig auszulasten. Das ist das Problem von AMD, Nvidia bietet idR. deutlich weniger Leistung, bringt diese aber besser in das System ein. Für mich ist Polaris derzeit eine Enttäuschung. Die Speicherkompression scheint auch nicht auf Nvidia-Niveau zu sein, da HardwareLuxx mit einer Speicherübertaktung von 15% die Spielleistung um 7 bis 11% erhöhen konnte. Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein (weiterer) Fehler von AMD, Rohleistung durch einen Speicherbandbreitenflaschenhals zu opfern. Auch die Entscheidung bezüglich der ROPs ist seltsam.



Theoretisch ließe sich nun etwas über die RX 485 oder 490 mutmaßen (Polaris 10 Vollausbau mit GDDR5X?). Würde die Speicherbandbreite weiterhin so skalieren wie bei HardwareLuxx, dann dürfte 2500-MHz-Chips GDDR5X zu einer Leistungssteigerung von 8-12% gegenüber der RX 480 bei gleichen Takt führen. Die höhere Shaderanzahl würde bei gleichen Takt, 11% mehr Leistung bieten. Das wären dann 18-24% mehr Leistung bei etwa gleichen Takt, wenn die Shaderauslastung und Bandbreitenabhängigkeit sich so verhält wie bei der RX 480. In FullHD wäre man dann theoretisch im Schnitt noch knapp hinter der GTX 980 Ti, aber vor der Fury.

Anderseits muss man sagen, dass der Leistungsunterschied bei anderen Grafikkarten idR. nicht so gut skalierte; die Fury X ist bei 14% höherer Shaderzahl und 0.5% höheren Takt nur 7% schneller als die Fury.

_____________________________________________

Edit um Moppelpost zu verhindern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind das 45 Compute Units? Ich zähle viermal fünf Reihen von je 9 Clustern á 16 Streamprozessoren. Hat Polaris 10 @full etwa 2880 Shader-ALUs?


----------



## Guru4GPU (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Apropos Polaris, ich würde es toll finden wenn AMD im 20-30€ Bereich mal seine HD 5450 gegen eine Grafikkarte mit RX 480 Hardware Decoder auf den Markt bringen würde, am besten eine die unter 10W verbraucht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



murkskopf schrieb:


> Edit um Moppelpost zu verhindern:
> 
> http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1606/Radeon-RX-480-Test/Test-Radeon-RX-480-13.png
> 
> Sind das 45 Compute Units? Ich zähle viermal fünf Reihen von je 9 Clustern á 16 Streamprozessoren. Hat Polaris 10 @full etwa 2880 Shader-ALUs?



Sind 36 CU´s, die Gelben Teile stellen die TMUs dar

Interessant ist allerdings diese Aussage aus dem RX 480 Review von Golem



			
				Golem schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Im Polaris-10-Chip stecken vier sogenannte Shader-Engines. Jede verfügt über einen eigenen Rasterizer und eine Geometrie-Stufe, die ihre aufbereiteten Daten an jeweils zehn Compute Units weitergeben. In denen rechnen 64 Shader-Einheiten (ALUs) und 4 Textur-Einheiten (TMUs) samt dazugehörigen Caches, Registern und einem Scheduler, der die Befehle an die Funktionseinheiten verteilt. Für den kompletten Chip macht das 40 Compute Units, freigeschaltet sind bei der Radeon RX 480 aber nur 36 dieser Blöcke; das macht 2.304 Shader.[/FONT]



Radeon RX 480 im Test: Eine bessere Grafikkarte gibt es fur den Preis nicht - Golem.de


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wasser marsch ...

https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13575802_1052810081439689_2198349558712208239_o.jpg

*Edit:* Radeon RX 480: OC-Moglichkeiten bislang gering, Wasserkuhler von EKWB und Aqua Computer


----------



## mGNelly (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Da ich auf dem Gebiet nicht bewandert bin, kommen jetzt dumme Fragen:

1. Wodurch unterscheidet sich das kommende "custom design" vom jetzigen Modell der RX 480? Wird dieses dann auch teurer? Wie sehr lohnt es sich auf dieses custom design zu warten?

2. Denkr ihr, dass die RX 470 ebenfalls Battlefield 1, Witcher 3 etc abspielen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Dellwin (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die Customs werden sicherlich teurer. Sie unterscheiden sich durch eine bessere Kühlung, bessere Stromversorgung, geringere Lautstärke und ggf. werkseitigem OC des Chips.


----------



## Ch4dwick (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



murkskopf schrieb:


> Ich habe in einigen Foren die falsche Behauptung gelesen, dass die RX 480 ein Fail sei, da diese bei gleichem TDP wie die GTX 1070 deutlich weniger Leistung erreiche. Genauso musste ich lesen, dass die RX 480 im Schnitt auf dem Niveau der GTX 970 liege, was TDP und Leistung angeht.
> Das stimmt nicht! Theoretisch bringt die RX 480 eine Rohleistung 5,8 TFLOPS bei einem TDP von 150 Watt auf, solange der Boosttakt gehalten werden kann. Also 26% mehr Rohleistung als eine GTX 980 (mit Standardboost), bei in einem 10-23% geringeren TDP (laut Nvidia.com liegt der TDP der GTX 980 bei 185 Watt, PCGH gibt in bei 165 Watt an). Polaris ist also das versprochene Effizienzwunder, im Vergleich zur GTX 980 gibt es eine 38% bis 55% höhere (Roh-)Leistung pro Watt.
> 
> Nur schafft es AMD (wieder einmal) nicht, die Rohleistung sinnvoll umzusetzen. Der Großteil der Leistung verpufft einfach, da die Kombination aus Treiber und Hardware nicht in der Lage ist, die GPU vernünftig auszulasten. Das ist das Problem von AMD, Nvidia bietet idR. deutlich weniger Leistung, bringt diese aber besser in das System ein. Für mich ist Polaris derzeit eine Enttäuschung. Die Speicherkompression scheint auch nicht auf Nvidia-Niveau zu sein, da HardwareLuxx mit einer Speicherübertaktung von 15% die Spielleistung um 7 bis 11% erhöhen konnte. Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein (weiterer) Fehler von AMD, Rohleistung durch einen Speicherbandbreitenflaschenhals zu opfern. Auch die Entscheidung bezüglich der ROPs ist seltsam.




Vergiss bitte nicht dass du eine 2 Jahre alte Karte auf 28nm Fertigungstechnik mit einer neuen Karte auf 14nm Fertigungstechnik und 2 weiteren Jahren Entwicklung vergleichst.
Die Aussagen stimmen nunmal soweit, da sich die RX 480 bei DX11 nicht klar gegenüber der GTX 970 absetzen kann.
Theorie ist ungleich Praxis.
Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass man eine 5,8 TFLOPs Rechenleistung als Basiswert nennen kann, wenn dafür eindeutig der Boost Takt benötigt wird, den die Stock RX 480 bei 1080p noch nicht einmal konstant halten kann.
TDP 150 Watt? Langsam glaube ich der steht da nur um dem 6 PIN Anschluss gerecht zu werden. Eher würde ich schon fast 175 Watt sagen wobei AMD dann ja zum 8 PIN hätte greifen müssen was wiederum einer neuen effizienten Grafikkarte wiedersprochen hätte.



> Sind das 45 Compute Units? Ich zähle viermal fünf Reihen von je 9 Clustern á 16 Streamprozessoren. Hat Polaris 10 @full etwa 2880 Shader-ALUs?


Die RX 480 ist tatsächlich teildeaktiviert. Sie besitzt insgesamt -wie schonmal erwähnt- 40 CUs und damit 2560 Shader.
Ob diese 40 Shader am Ende der RX 490 vorbehalten sind, ob die RX 480 nachträglich teildeaktiviert wurde um mögliche gesteckte Ziele einzuhalten (TDP, Preis Leistung etc) wären hier reine Mutmaßungen.

Nicht desto trotz hätte AMD meiner Meinung nach das gesamte Potential der Karte ausschöpfen sollen um NVIDIA gar nicht die Konteroption 1060 zu bieten und auf die RX 490 verzichten (oder als abgespeckte VEGA Variante bringen).


----------



## murkskopf (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Sind 36 CU´s, die Gelben Teile stellen die TMUs dar



Wieso schreibt Golem.de dann, dass der Chip teildeaktiviert ist? Wenn es nur 36 CUs sind, dann wäre dies ja eine Falschaussage.



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> Vergiss bitte nicht dass du eine 2 Jahre alte Karte auf 28nm Fertigungstechnik mit einer neuen Karte auf 14nm Fertigungstechnik und 2 weiteren Jahren Entwicklung vergleichst.



AMDs Aussagen über eine verbesserte Energieeffizienz beziehen sich nunmal auf die vorherige Generation, also 2 Jahre alte Karten in planarer 28-nm-Fertigung.



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> Theorie ist ungleich Praxis.
> Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass man eine 5,8 TFLOPs Rechenleistung als Basiswert nennen kann, wenn dafür eindeutig der Boost Takt benötigt wird, den die Stock RX 480 bei 1080p noch nicht einmal konstant halten kann.



Selbst wenn die RX 480 nur mit 1.000 MHz takten würde, was weit unter allen Testergebnissen liegt, wäre sie in Punkto Rohleistung immernoch der GTX 980 über. Also bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage. Die RX 480 mit vernünftiger Auslastung/ohne Flaschenhals sollte die GTX 980 zerstören. AMD muss die Effizienz von TFLOPS zu FPS verbesseren. Zuviel Leistung geht verloren.



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> TDP 150 Watt? Langsam glaube ich der steht da nur um dem 6 PIN Anschluss gerecht zu werden. Eher würde ich schon fast 175 Watt sagen wobei AMD dann ja zum 8 PIN hätte greifen müssen was wiederum einer neuen effizienten Grafikkarte wiedersprochen hätte.



Nein, 150 Watt ist ziemlich nah dran. Knapp unter der 160-Watt-Marke im PCGH-Test, 161 Watt bei Golem.de und als höchstes Ergebnis 164 Watt bei Tom's Hardware. 160 Watt TDP wäre vielleicht ehrlicher.



Ch4dwick schrieb:


> Die RX 480 ist tatsächlich teildeaktiviert. Sie besitzt insgesamt -wie schonmal erwähnt- 40 CUs und damit 2560 Shader.



Ja und nein. Es ist nichts bestätigt. Wenn die orangen Blöcke wie von der pc-nutzer geschrieben, tatsächlich nur TMUs sind, dann ist kein Platz auf der GPU. Fotos der GPU zeigen dann nur 36 CUs, eben wie auf der Grafik/dem Die-Shot von AMDs Folien. 

Gerüchteweise hat aber der Chip mehr CUs, also bin ich nicht wirklich sicher ob die Grafik wirklich TMUs anzeigt. In einem frühen Polaris-Leak war von 2560 Shadern (also 40 CUs) die Rede, jedoch behauptet der Chefredakteur einer italienischen Hardware-Webseite vehement, dass sogar noch mehr Compute Units auf dem Die wären. Leider finde ich die Stelle nicht, aber es waren angeblich entweder 44 oder 48 CUs (was rechnerisch beides auf der Fläche machbar wäre, wenn die Behauptungen über die Skalierung von 28 nm zu 14 nm FF auf ~50% der Fläche stimmten). 

Für das Vorhandensein weiterer CUs auf dem Polaris-10-Chip spräche die PS4 NEO. Da man für die APUs der Xbox One und der PS4 auf bereits existierende GPUs zurückgriff, dort aber stehts zwei CUs deaktivierte, scheint 40 CUs für einen Polaris-10-Vollausbau realistisch. Auch möglich wäre eine größere Anzahl deaktivierter CUs, um die Yield-Probleme des neueren 14-nm-Prozesses (im Vergleich zu 28 nm) auszugleichen.


----------



## Thaiminater (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

RX480 power bottleneck? TTL Talks - YouTube
So wie ich dass verstehe werde könnte das die Custom Karten um einiges schneller machen können aber halt dann um einiges mehr zu verbrauchen. Dann vllt auch mit 6+8 Pin einfach nur um nicht das Board zu verbrennen


----------



## L4D2K (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Bei Videocardz gibts das erste Bild einer PowerColor Radeon RX 480 DEVIL.
Triple-fan, 8Pin Stromanschluss und über 1,4Ghz übertaktet.

Exclusive: PowerColor Radeon RX 480 DEVIL pictured | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

War es nicht so,dass die DEVIL Karten immer ne Wakü besaßen?


----------



## murkskopf (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> War es nicht so,dass die DEVIL Karten immer ne Wakü besaßen?



Nein, die Devil 13 der R9 390 besaß nur einen Luftkühler.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Okay,ich bin von der Powercolor Devil R390X ausgegangen,diese besaß ja ne AiO Wakü.


----------



## Shirozen (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hier meine Benchmarks im Vegleich mit der GTX 980 SC von EVGA die ich vorher drin hatte.

XFX Black OC RX 480 AMD Radeon RX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4690K,ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
EVGA GTX 980 SC        NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4690K,ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac

Hoffe man erkennt das ich nur ein paar 100 Punkte unter der GTX 980 bin, also nein ich finde nicht das die Karte langsam ist  .

Ich überlege noch, ob ich die wegen des PCIe Problems zurückschicke oder nicht. Die Karte war schon im Versand als ich das mit dem Problem gelesen hatte.

Mfg


----------



## DaHell63 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Shirozen schrieb:


> Hier meine Benchmarks im Vegleich mit der GTX 980 SC von EVGA die ich vorher drin hatte.
> 
> XFX Black OC RX 480 AMD Radeon RX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4690K,ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> EVGA GTX 980 SC        NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4690K,ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> ...



Dein Score ist in der Tat ein wenig niedrig für eine GTX 980.
Meine EVGA GTX 980sc out of the Box:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-D3H-CF
das sind 1665P. Grafikscore Unterschied bei gleichen Takt

Hier mal mit mehr Takt
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-D3H-CF


----------



## Shirozen (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Verstehen tue ich das auch nicht, allerdings war die Karte nach 3 Monaten eh defekt. Gut für die AMD die ich nun drin habe  . 
Mal schauen, bisher ist mir kein Spiel abgeschmiert. Alles lief auf guten 60Fps also für meine Bedürfnisse gut. 
Meine Treiber Version ist derzeit die 16.2.2


----------



## Thaiminater (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Hier gibt es die RX 480 grade für 250 Euro


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Shirozen schrieb:


> Hier meine Benchmarks im Vegleich mit der GTX 980 SC von EVGA die ich vorher drin hatte.
> 
> XFX Black OC RX 480 AMD Radeon RX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4690K,ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> EVGA GTX 980 SC        NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4690K,ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> ...



Polaris - Power Problems or PCI Exaggeration? - YouTube


----------



## murkskopf (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Dein Score ist in der Tat ein wenig niedrig für eine GTX 980.
> Meine EVGA GTX 980sc out of the Box:



Core i7 vs Core i5 in einem gut mit Kernen skalierenden Benchmark, das sollte schon einen Einfluss haben.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Lustiges Video, nur vergleicht er eine Referenzkarte mit 2 Customkarten.
Bei der 750ti sieht leicht anders aus, aber sieht nur Peaks über 75W und keinen dauerhaften Verbrauch.
Ne 480 zieht dauerhaft 25% mehr Leistung als vorgesehen über die 12V Leitung das Slots.
Ich meine in nem anderen Test waren es sogar 45% mehr.
Auch wenn  nichts passiert, gut ist es nicht und hätte sich durch die Verwendung eines 8Pin Steckers leicht verhindern lassen.


----------



## Shirozen (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

@Duvar
Mein Schulenglisch ist leider nicht gut genug um das frei im Hirn zu übersetzen  . Kleine Übersetzung was der Typ da redet wäre super


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Naja er vergleicht die Stromspitzen der 480 auf dem PCI-E Slot mit dem einer 960 Strix, die 960 hat dabei deutlich höhere und deutlich mehr Spitzen.


----------



## BartholomO (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Bin grad nicht so bewandert auf dem Thema, aber so wie ich das sehe, lohnt es sich für mich eher nicht von der 7970 auf diese zu wechseln. Oder ist schon etwas bekannt ob z. B. die Costum Modelle an eine 980 von der Leistung her ranreichen? 

Ist die Karte tatsächlich so übertaktfreudig wie anfangs angepriesen von AMD?


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



BartholomO schrieb:


> Bin grad nicht so bewandert auf dem Thema, aber so wie ich das sehe, lohnt es sich für mich eher nicht von der 7970 auf diese zu wechseln. Oder ist schon etwas bekannt ob z. B. die Costum Modelle an eine 980 von der Leistung her ranreichen?
> 
> Ist die Karte tatsächlich so übertaktfreudig wie anfangs angepriesen von AMD?



Deine Karte sollte, falls nicht von dir zusätzlich übertaktet, ca 55% langsamer sein als die 480 (max) @ Full HD. (480 max= Karte taktet nicht runter wegen maximalem TT/PT, also so wie es eigentlich sein soll)
Siehe hier: AMD Radeon RX 480 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
Dort kannste auf +16 Einträge klicken, habe deine Karte mit der 380 gleichgesetzt, weil die 280X durch schnelleren Takt + schnelleren Speicher ein wenig schneller ist als deine.
Die Customdesigns werden an die 980 ran reichen, die werden wohl knapp Nano Leistung erreichen. Das Referenzdesign ist also nicht zu empfehlen mMn, mit den Customkarten wird es sicher eine gute Karte.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Naja @Stock würdest du knappe 30-40% Leistung gewinnen. Wie man allerdings im Test von Raff mit dem Artic Kühler sieht bekommt man die 480 ohne Probleme auf 1,35-1,4 Ghz zum normalen Boost von 
knapp 1,2 Ghz die selten dank des nicht vorhandenen Kühlers gehalten werden  sind 15%-20% durch Oc realstisch.
Auch wird es wohl Customs mit solchen Taktraten geben Powercolor hat erst die Devil mit einem Takt von 1400 Mhz angekündigt. 
Zieht man den Speicher noch etwas an (der limitiert wohl etwas) kann man auch nochmal gute 10% Leistung rausholen denke das die Customs allerdings auch hier etwas nachziehen werden.

Man muss allerdings auch bedenken das man einen neuen Chip mit neuen Technologien wie den neuen Wattman, Vsr usw. bekommt, eine Karte mit neuer Garantie und zur 7970 halben Stromverbrauch.
Ich würde allerdings noch etwas warten bis die 490 angekündigt wird und wie viel diese kosten soll soll wohl noch die nächsten Wochen passieren.


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Sapphire Radeon RX 480 NITRO detailed some more | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Hemisfear666 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dissi schrieb:


> Ich würde allerdings noch etwas warten bis die 490 angekündigt wird und wie viel diese kosten soll soll wohl noch die nächsten Wochen passieren.



gibts neue infos bezüglich 490? polaris statt vega?


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Sapphire Radeon RX 480 Nitro OC 8192MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graph… | OcUK
8Pin Anschluß rechts an der Seite.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon RX 480 NITRO detailed some more | VideoCardz.com



Oh god ist das teil geil 
Ohne Spaß genau so muss das


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Hemisfear666 schrieb:


> gibts neue infos bezüglich 490? polaris statt vega?



Gabs doch kürzlich erst einen Leak von AMD selbst das die neuen APUs glaube auf Zen Basis und die 490 demnächst angekündigt werden sollen. Mit mehr Shader und mehr Takt aufm Speicher könnte ich mir die 490 ganz gut vorstellen wenn AMD es mal schafft die Leistung der 480 durch Treiberupdates auf die Straße zu bringen.


----------



## Dellwin (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Durch neuen Treiber mehr Performance:

AMD: Treiberupdate für die Radeon RX 480 bringt mehr Performance


----------



## Boarder1312 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Jay Testet die 480 im cf:

AMD RX480 Crossfire vs GTX1080 vs GTX1070 vs 970 SSC SLI - YouTube


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Oh god ist das teil geil
> Ohne Spaß genau so muss das



Die sieht echt ganz gut aus, hab ich nicht erwartet als ich die ersten Bilder von der Front sah vor einigen Tagen.
Meine Erfahrung mit AMD Karten ist folgende: Man muss die manuell optimieren, damit die richtig gut werden.
Mindestens ordentlich undervolten sollte man die Karten.

Ich hätte jedoch ehrlich gesagt viel lieber einen guten mindestens 2,5 Slot tiefen Kühler, siehe die Palit/Gainward Karten bei der 1070/1080.
Deren Kühler lässt alle anderen wie EVGA/ASUS usw alt aussehen. Mal sehen wie sich die Sapphire schlägt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit AMD Karten ist folgende: Man muss die manuell optimieren, damit die richtig gut werden.
> Mindestens ordentlich undervolten sollte man die Karten.



der Meinung bin ich auch

hat vllt hier schon jemand eine?

mich würde echt sehr interessieren, wie viel MHz die bei 0,8V/0,9V noch mit machen


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Also WCCFtech konnte ihre Karte auf  0.9875V (stock 1.0375V) mit stabilen stock Taktraten.
Resultierte in 112W Gaming Verbrauch und 1°C kühlerer GPU, jedoch verbunden mit weniger Fanspeed (von 50% auf 44%).


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Also WCCFtech konnte ihre Karte auf  0.9875V (stock 1.0375V) mit stabilen stock Taktraten.
> Resultierte in 112W Gaming Verbrauch und 1°C kühlerer GPU, jedoch verbunden mit weniger Fanspeed (von 50% auf 44%).



also vllt 1200@ 0,9V und 1100@0,8V 

wäre der Hammer


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Pin erklärung der480 und mögliche 8 pin.

Der 8auer says:

Sonntags Q&A #2: 6 Pin PCIe vs. 8 Pin PCIe - AMD RX 480 - YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ist ja allgemein für alle Karten. 
Der 6pin Anschluss der RX 480 ist auch nicht das Problem, sondern der PCIe Slot.


----------



## WaldemarE (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Gibt's eigentlich schon Infos wann die Customs kommen sollen? Mir ist gestern beim zocken meine GTX780 FTW abgeraucht und ich hab keine Lust zu warten bis evga alles regelt.


----------



## Thaiminater (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich schon Infos wann die Customs kommen sollen? Mir ist gestern beim zocken meine GTX780 FTW abgeraucht und ich hab keine Lust zu warten bis evga alles regelt.



Offizelles nichts aber ich denke und hoffe in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen  Da brauch ich dann auch meine Nitro


----------



## Atent123 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich schon Infos wann die Customs kommen sollen? Mir ist gestern beim zocken meine GTX780 FTW abgeraucht und ich hab keine Lust zu warten bis evga alles regelt =QUOTE]
> 
> OverlockersUK erwartet die Nitro in 1-2 Wochen.


----------



## WaldemarE (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Na mal sehn was evga bis dahin macht. 
Entweder gibts was besseres als ne RX480 wenn nicht wird die neue Verkauft und fürs Geld ne Custom RX480 geholt ^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Pin erklärung der480 und mögliche 8 pin.
> 
> Der 8auer says:
> 
> Sonntags Q&A #2: 6 Pin PCIe vs. 8 Pin PCIe - AMD RX 480 - YouTube



Im Grunde ist das richtig finde aber 225 Watt für eine 6 Pin Stecker schon hart an der Grenze gute und halbwegs aktuelle Netzteile machen das ohne Probleme mit schaut jetzt einer das Video mit einem uralten Schinken wird der Spaß haben wenn er versucht aus dem Stecker 225 Watt zu ziehen.
Die Message sollte allerdings klar sein AMD hätte besser daran getan mehr aus dem Stecker als aus dem Board zu ziehen.


----------



## Ch4dwick (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dissi schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist das richtig finde aber 225 Watt für eine 6 Pin Stecker schon hart an der Grenze gute und halbwegs aktuelle Netzteile machen das ohne Probleme mit schaut jetzt einer das Video mit einem uralten Schinken wird der Spaß haben wenn er versucht aus dem Stecker 225 Watt zu ziehen.
> Die Message sollte allerdings klar sein AMD hätte besser daran getan mehr aus dem Stecker als aus dem Board zu ziehen.



AMD hätte besser daran getan sich an die PCIe Spezifikationen zu halten.

Es ist egal was Stecker oder PEG im Stande sind zu liefern.
75 Watt und 75 Watt gelten immer noch. Also halte dich dran anstatt darauf zu hoffen das jeder Hersteller ausreichend dimensioniert.
Es sind schon bestätigte Defekte durch die RX480 im AMD Forum dokumentiert.
Solange also da nicht nachgebessert wird haben die Hersteller keinen Spielraum.

Ich kann mir in meinem Beruf auch keinen Spielraum außerhalb der VDE Richlinien erlauben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die sogenannten Defekte sind nach allem was ich gelesen habe ein Witz und sind zum größten Teil von grünen Fanboys geschrieben oder einfach Trollen, einer hat auf einem sehr schlecht ausgestatteten 0815 Board versucht 3x 480
laufen zu lassen da muss man sich nicht wundern wenn das nicht geht, wobei ich auch hier denke das ein Troll am Werk war wer gibt denn 700€ für Karten aus un 60€ für ein Board.
Wie Bauer schon richtig sagt sind die Spezifikationen nicht nur alt sondern auch veraltet, der Stecker kann eben über 3 Adern mehr bereitstellen als über 2 über den PCI-E Slot ist das ganze natürlich nicht gerade die klügste Idee gerade weil man dann auch Störsignale im Onboardsound hat usw..


----------



## Boarder1312 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Also wenn jemand einen Defekt meldet, dann ist es direkt ein Nvidia fanboy, bzw Troll!
Ganz grosses Kino!

Nicht immer ist der Fehler bei den Menschen zu suchen.
Es gibt dumme aber auch korrekte. Aber Du kannst nicht allen trollen unterstellen!

Wer einfach Anderen Fanboysein unterstellt, ohne es zu wissen, agiert selbst wie einer!


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich hab erstmal niemand bestimmten etwas unterstellt und selbst Tomshardware hat nach Nachmessungen ganz klar gesagt das nichst am Board kaputt gehen kann, auch am Soundchip nicht wenn also Defekte mit der 480 auftreten ist das Problem vor dem Computer zu suchen und nicht bei der Grafikkarte selbst. Übrigens springst du ja gleich immer als erster auf sobald das Wort Fanboy oder Netzteilwechsel  fällt oder?



> Trittbrettfahren, die versuchen, ihre vorher bereits geschädigte oder unsaubere Hardware samt möglicher Schäden als Folge zu deklarieren und damit in der Öffentlichkeit nach Aufmerksamkeit suchen, müssen wir ebenfalls eine klare und eindeutige Absage erteilen. Auch im Audio-Bereich kann nichts kaputt gehen, selbst wenn manche Lastspitzen vielleicht zu unschönen und hörbaren Interferrenzen führen können, die an Nichtlinearitäten analoger Schaltungen auftreten können. Hier wurde von Dritten ohne Grundwissen und Fakten lediglich eine _urban legend_verbreitet.





> *Fazit*
> 
> AMD bewegt sich mit dem Power-Design der *Radeon RX 480* jenseits der von der PCI-SIG definierten Norm. Nicht wirklich dramatisch, aber zuverlässig reproduzierbar. Normen sind jedoch als solche zu respektieren, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Wir haben auch im Launch-Artikel nie impliziert, dass eine Radeon RX 480 beim Normaltakt ein aus soliden Komponenten zusammengesetztes System direkt schädigen würde.
> Probleme sollten also - wenn überhaupt - nur dann auftreten können, wenn minderwertige, verdreckte oder veraltete Komponenten zum Einsatz kommen, der Einbau unsachgemäß vorgenommen oder der Stromfluss durch ein zu hohe Übertaktung zusätzlich verstärkt wurde.



Hier übrigens der ganze Artikel.


----------



## riotkid (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dissi schrieb:


> Die sogenannten Defekte sind nach allem was ich gelesen habe ein Witz und sind zum größten Teil von grünen Fanboys geschrieben oder einfach Trollen, einer hat auf einem sehr schlecht ausgestatteten 0815 Board versucht 3x 480
> laufen zu lassen da muss man sich nicht wundern wenn das nicht geht, wobei ich auch hier denke das ein Troll am Werk war wer gibt denn 700€ für Karten aus un 60€ für ein Board.
> Wie Bauer schon richtig sagt sind die Spezifikationen nicht nur alt sondern auch veraltet, der Stecker kann eben über 3 Adern mehr bereitstellen als über 2 über den PCI-E Slot ist das ganze natürlich nicht gerade die klügste Idee gerade weil man dann auch Störsignale im Onboardsound hat usw..



Selbst wenn es ein paar Defekte geben würde, dann wäre es ne super Quote... 10 Defekte bei vielleicht 10000 verkauften Exemplaren...


----------



## Ch4dwick (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Es ist doch egal wer was sagt. Aktueller Fakt ist einfach, dass es ein Modell gibt was sich außerhalb der Spezifikationen bewegt und Hersteller die weit über die Spezifikationen hinaus produzieren.
Ergo verlässt sich der eine auf den anderen.
Geräte die wiederum genau nach Spezifikation und einer Reserve von +15% gebaut werden würden dann als billig abgetan werden.
Jedoch sind beide Produkte im genau nach PCI Sig konfektioniert.
Wer kommt im Falle eines Defektes für die Schäden auf?
Du als Kunde hast erstmal die Rennerei.....

Demnach sollte das ganze als Warnung betrachtet werden und die PCI SIG überarbeitet werden damit das, was schon eh als gegeben gesehen wird, endlich schriftlich niedergelegt wird.
- 3* 12V auf 6 PIN mit einer maximalen Last von 7A pro Leitung
- 3* 12V auf PEG mit einer maximalen Last von 7A pro Schiene (PIN 3 war als reserviert deklariert worden also dato unbenutzt)

Dem Kunden sollte damit außerdem mal gesagt werden können:
Dein Mainboard kann die GraKa nicht verkraften da es nach PCI SIG V1 und nicht V2 gebaut worden ist (PEG 12 Volt Schiene: 5,5A max zu evtl 8A max).
Dieses wischi waschi man weiss es nicht genau kann doch nicht mehr wahr sein wenn es doch genaue Spezifikationen gibt.


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hier mal nen Video von der8auer 
Advanced AMD RX 480 Overclocking - 1500 MHz using I2C and watercooling - YouTube
da koennte die RX 480 Toxic nen richtiges Biest sein


----------



## Dellwin (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Naja was heißt Biest. Denke die Custom Karten schaffen 1400-1450Mhz, mehr sollte unter Lukü nicht drin sein.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

1400 wird denke ich das maximale sein für die Customs die Devil wurde damit ja auch angekündigt.


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hier noch nen kleines Vidoe, zum Thema defekte Boards 

Strombelastbarkeit eines PCIe 16x Slots - YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Hier noch nen kleines Vidoe, zum Thema defekte Boards
> 
> Strombelastbarkeit eines PCIe 16x Slots - YouTube


Kleine Frage als Nichtelektriker, sollten da nicht eigentlich 12V drauf sein?
Wobei die 5,2A ja auch noch in der Norm sind.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Der hat doch nur 12 Volt drauf oder habe ich mich verhört?
Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen die Spezifikationen sollte man mal wieder erneuern ich meine das Board ist sichtbar uralt und die Überlast... naja viel blubblub um nichts eben.
Trotzdem wäre es besser gewesen die Überlast über den 6 Pin Stecker ziehen zu lassen das interessiert kein Netzteil das nicht 20 Jahre alt oder totaler Müll ist.


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage als Nichtelektriker, sollten da nicht eigentlich 12V drauf sein?
> Wobei die 5,2A ja auch noch in der Norm sind.



Dort wird der Spannungsabfall gemessen. Und wie gesagt er jagt diese Normlast über nur 2 Pins, das heist diese 2 Pins werden über das 2,5X fache Belastet als das war die RX 480 macht ...


----------



## Ch4dwick (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Also entweder habe ich jetzt nen totalen Denkfehler oder die Messung ist fürn Arsch;
Versorgung des PEG über eine 12V Schiene 5,2A (laut PCI SIG im Normwert).
Aufteilung des Stroms auf 2 Leiterbahnen im PEG Slot ergibt doch Ig = I1 + I2.
Demnach sollte der PEG mit nur 5,2A belastet und der Strom im Idealfall symmetrisch auf die beiden durch die Messplatine erfassten Pins zu je 2,6A verteilt werden.
Fazit: Es kann gar keine Überlast anliegen.

Korrigiert mich bitte sofort wenn ich hier Mist erzähle (Noch keinen Kaffee gehabt^^)


----------



## murkskopf (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die RX 490 kommt mit 8 Gigabyte GDDR5(X) Speicher aus. Wer glaubt noch daran, dass es sich hierbei um Vega handelt (und AMD es geschafft hat, den Yield mit einer neuen Architektur so zu haushalten, dass man weniger Wegwerfprodukte als perfekte Chips hat?)?


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



murkskopf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich denke die 490 kommt in den nächsten 2-4 Monaten


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Gerüchte besagt ja, das klein Vega im Oktober kommt.
Nvidia bringt im August die Titan. Ok, Gerücht. Aber ....

NVIDIA Pascal GP100 GTX Titan Launch Rumored in August

Also will man schon vorher auf den Markt. Denke das Vega dann tatsächlich im Oktober kommt. Spätestens.


----------



## mGNelly (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wann kommen denn nun die Customs der Rx 480?


----------



## Dellwin (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ab Mitte Juli sollen sie wohl erhältlich sein.

Für mich wird es wohl eine Sapphire RX480 Nitro.


----------



## murkskopf (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

"_Klein Vega_" ist Vega 10 mit angeblich 4096 Streamprozessoren. Laut Raja Koduri wurde das Design/Tape-Out von Vega 10 am 23.06 abgeschlossen, es gibt noch einen "_Long way to go before you see it_". Ein Launch im Oktober scheint da eher unwahrscheinlich zu sein, solange es kein Paperlaunch sein soll. Das Tape-Out von Polaris 10 und 11 fand im Oktober 2015 statt, es hat also ~8 Monate gedauert, bis die RX 480 erhältlich war. Das man dies irgendwie auf drei Monate runterdrücken könnte halte ich für Fantasie.

Zudem soll Vega ja mit HBM2 kommen, nicht mit GDDR5.


----------



## Dellwin (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Und da die 480 der Vollausbau sein soll, verstehe ich dann nicht, was diese 490 für ne Karte sein soll.


----------



## Watertouch (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Und da die 480 der Vollausbau sein soll, verstehe ich dann nicht, was diese 490 für ne Karte sein soll.


Die 480 ist der Vollausbau von Polaris. Die 490 ist Vega.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

das das immer noch nicht klar ist, es wurde doch schon so oft gesagt...


----------



## bonesai (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Zumindest bin ich mir jetzt mittlerweile ziemlich sicher das es die richtige Entscheidung war sich auf ein Polaris 10 CF system festzulegen und nicht noch auf die GTX 1060 zu warten. ( weniger Speicher, vermutlich kein SLI, Referenz vermutlich schon mind. so teuer wie Custom RX).. Das man mit dem Bugfixtreiber jetzt auch gleich nochmal 3% Leistung drauflegt lässt doch für die Zukunft hoffen. Die AMD Karten entfalten ja meist noch ein bisschen Potential über ihre Nutzungsdauer.


----------



## Chinaquads (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Solange die spiele cf unterstützen hast du einiges an Mehrleistung. Vom Preis her wäre eine 1070 mit Sicherheit besser gewesen + keine cf probleme, weniger Stromverbrauch und fast gleiche Leistung


----------



## bonesai (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Auf kurze Sicht wäre die 1070 so gesehn natürlich die bessere Variante gewesen. Aber ich fürchte mich halt etwas vor der ungünstigen pipeline Aufteilung in Hinsicht DX12, das ist jetzt natürlich nur mutmaßen aber bei meiner  Haltedauer von 3 jahren geh ich davon aus das ich mit 2xRX480 bis zum Ende besser fahre.  Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren aber wer weiß schon was kommt


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wenn die Entwickler dir denn eine Multi-GPU Unterstützung in die DX 12 Spiele programmieren.


----------



## bonesai (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Das ist klar. Aber so groß ist meine Spielebandbreite, vielleicht 3 oder 4 Titel im Jahr,  nicht und bisher liefs  ganz gut


----------



## murkskopf (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Und da die 480 der Vollausbau sein soll, verstehe ich dann nicht, was diese 490 für ne Karte sein soll.



"Soll." Die Frage ist, was haben denn die Computerbase-Leute davon über ihre Erfahrungen mit AMD-Leuten rumzulügen (welche ihnen inoffiziell beim Abendessen nach einem Presseevent erläutert haben sollen, dass 40 Compute Units vorhanden sind)? Da Computerbase keinen extra "Leak"/"Gerüchte"-Artikel verfasst hat, machen sie durch ihre Aussagen keinen Gewinn. Wenn es also kein Trollversuch ist (um Belustigung zu gewinnen), wo liegt dann der Gewinn oder die Absicht der Computebase-Redaktion?

AMD hingegen hat deutlich mehr Motive zu lügen. Den Verkauf der RX 480 nicht zu stören, schlechte Yield-Raten verheimlichen, einen Exklusivdeal (mit Apple o.Ä.) nicht preisgeben wollen, Nvidia durch ein explizit bestrittenes Produkt kontern, etc. 

Solange ich keinen Die-Shot sehe, bin ich da sehr vorsichtig. Tonga hat gzeigt, dass AMD gerne mal etwas verheimlicht. In Bezug auf Produktportfolio, Yield, Konsolenchips, Skalierung und Ausbaustufe (wieso denn bitte 9 Cluster und nicht 10? Wieso solch krumme Zahlen?) macht die Behauptung, dass wir derzeit den Vollausbau präsentiert bekommen, keinen wirklichen Sinn.

Polaris 11 gibt es als Vollausbau auch noch nicht, also ist der Yield von 14-nm-LPP doch nicht so super, dass man mal eben mehrerer Tausend voll funktionsfähige Chips hergestellt im neuen Fertigungsverfahren auf den Markt werfen kann, ohne überhaupt ein Modell mit teildefekten Chip schon zu verkaufen. Muss AMD etwa erst einige teildefekte Chips sammeln, um die RX 470 rauszubringen? Bei Tonga im deutlich reiferen 28-nm-Fertigungsverfahren gab es erstmals nur defekte Chips, da der Vollausbau nur in kleineren Margen vorhanden war und für OEMs reserviert war.


----------



## Dellwin (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> das das immer noch nicht klar ist, es wurde doch schon so oft gesagt...


Es wurde Vieles schon gesagt, von dem das Meiste falsch war. 

Außerdem soll Vega doch HBM2 oder zumindest GDDR5X bekommen oder nicht? 

Und in dieser Aufzählung steht nur GDDR5.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Sehr unwahrscheinlich dass der kleine Vega HBM bekommt.
Aber man weiss ja nie.


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wie wärs denn mit 2x480 auf einem PCB  das ganze noch mit einem schön gesalzenen Aufpreis zu zwei einzelnen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Gibts doch schon(was die Leistung angeht), nennt sich GTX 1080 und kommt von Nvidia.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dissi schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit 2x480 auf einem PCB  das ganze noch mit einem schön gesalzenen Aufpreis zu zwei einzelnen.



Und knapp 200 Watt durch den PCIe Slot


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Und knapp 200 Watt durch den PCIe Slot


ja wenn dann schon richtig


----------



## RaidRazer (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hab heute ein wenig gebastelt


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Irgendwie sehe ich die VRMs schon glühen.
Trotzdem top.


----------



## Cross-Flow (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehe ich die VRMs schon glühen.
> Trotzdem top.



Die VRMs können bei der Karte gar nicht glühen, selbst ohne passivkühler machen die keine Probleme -> Fortgeschrittenes AMD RX 480 Overclocking - 1500 MHz durch I2C und Wasserkuhlung - YouTube bei ca. 4 Min


----------



## bonesai (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich hoffe auch das Multi GPU Systeme durch die neue Microsoft Initiative mit DX12 wieder mehr Aufwind bekommen und sich meine 2x RX480 kombo mit dem I7 dann richtig gut bezahlt macht  

Microsoft makes multi-GPU support easier for DX12 devs - Software - News - HEXUS.net


----------



## RaidRazer (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehe ich die VRMs schon glühen.
> Trotzdem top.



Leider kann ich die Temps der VRMs nicht auslesen. Zumindest zeigt mir GPU-Z keine Werte.
Der Kühler wurde nur zu Testzwecken montiert. Mit dem Alpenföhn Lüfter erreiche ich im Heaven Bench bei 1500 rpm knappe 80 Grad nach 30 Minuten.
Somit ist der Kühler nicht wirklich geeignet für die Polaris GPU.


----------



## Cross-Flow (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Leider kann ich die Temps der VRMs nicht auslesen. Zumindest zeigt mir GPU-Z keine Werte.
> Der Kühler wurde nur zu Testzwecken montiert. Mit dem Alpenföhn Lüfter erreiche ich im Heaven Bench bei 1500 rpm knappe 80 Grad nach 30 Minuten.
> Somit ist der Kühler nicht wirklich geeignet für die Polaris GPU.



Hast du die Karte mal mit weniger Spannung laufen lassen? Bin grade am Testen, Ergebnisse sehen bei mir schonmal extrem gut aus. -0,050v in allen P-Stats funzt bis jetzt perfekt.


----------



## RaidRazer (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Hast du die Karte mal mit weniger Spannung laufen lassen? Bin grade am Testen, Ergebnisse sehen bei mir schonmal extrem gut aus. -0,050v in allen P-Stats funzt bis jetzt perfekt.


Bin erst am Testen. Mit 0,075 läuft die Karte noch Stabil und taktet bis 1266 MHz.
Nach 10 Min Heaven erreicht die Karte 76 Grad bei offenen Gehäuse und knapp 27 Grad Zimmer Temperaturen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beeast (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Passt evtl nicht ganz hier rein , aber gibst schon in etwa nen termin wann die customs von der rx480 erwerben kann...


----------



## Mitchpuken (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Beeast schrieb:


> Passt evtl nicht ganz hier rein , aber gibst schon in etwa nen termin wann die customs von der rx480 erwerben kann...



ungefähr mitte juli


----------



## murkskopf (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Welcome to Vmodtech.com : | PowerColor AMD RADEON RX 480 Red Devil 8 GB GDDR5 การ์ด RX 480 Non Ref. ตัวแรกเตรียมเปิดตัวที่ไทย 15 กรกฎาคมนี้

Eine thailändische Webseite listet die PowerColor Red Devil RX 480 mit Bildern. Leider wird nichts über Taktraten gesagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat anscheinend eine Backplate und einen Tripple-Fan-Kühler mit einer Bauhöhe von nur zwei Slots. Es gibt auch einen DVI-Anschluss. Meinen Geschmack trifft das Design leider nicht...


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die Devil soll mit einem Boost von 1400 Mhz kommen habe ich bei anderen Leaks gelesen was "Out of the Box" schon sehr brachial wäre.


----------



## Dellwin (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die Devil sieht sehr schmackhaft aus. Denke aber das sie dann >300€ kosten würde.


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Für alle die immer noch glauben das die 490 mit Vega Chip kommt gab es bei Tomshardware Gerüchte das eine Version mit GDDR5 noch dieses Jahr erscheinen soll, die Version mit HBM 2 soll erst im März erscheinen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Radeon Software Crimson Edition 16.7.1 Release Notes

16.7.1 Hotfix ist da


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

AMD Radeon RX 480: Neuer Treiber entlastet das Mainboard deutlich - Messungen und Fazit


----------



## murkskopf (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Und die Customlösung von XFX:

http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos_news/00/51/IMG0051218_1.jpg

Zwei Slots, einmal Acht-Pin und zwei Lüfter. Sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus als die Red Devil. Powerlimit bei 250 Watt, aber relativ niedriger Standardboost von 1328 (gleichauf mit der XFX-Karte mit Referenzkühler und Backplate). Vielleicht gibt es aber noch eine höher taktende Karte.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Da hat XFX aber designtechnisch hart abgebaut. Die Devil sieht mir auch zu Billig/verspielt aus da ist die XFX wenigstens etwas besser... Riesen Plus sind die anscheinend entnehmbaren Lüfter, im vergleich zur Nitro stört mich aber die Position des 8pins.


----------



## soa123 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

also die RX 480 ist mal eine mega enttäuschung, aber ich warte mal die custom karten ab. vielleicht zeigen die ein bisschen mehr preis/leistung. wenn nicht, kann man immer noch zur alten 970 GTX oder zur 1060 greifen


----------



## Thaiminater (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



soa123 schrieb:


> also die RX 480 ist mal eine mega enttäuschung, aber ich warte mal die custom karten ab. vielleicht zeigen die ein bisschen mehr preis/leistung. wenn nicht, kann man immer noch zur alten 970 GTX oder zur 1060 greifen



Wieso ne Riesen entäuschung ? Was erwartest du denn von AMD ist ne gute Karte an nem sehr guten Preispunkt. AMD hat es genau da angesiedelt wo die meisten Leute Grakas kaufen


----------



## soa123 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Wieso ne Riesen entäuschung ? Was erwartest du denn von AMD ist ne gute Karte an nem sehr guten Preispunkt. AMD hat es genau da angesiedelt wo die meisten Leute Grakas kaufen


soll man das feiern, dass AMD den preis wie bei einer zwei jahre alten 970 ansiedelt, meiner meinung nach nicht. es hieß auch mal, "AMD präsentiert die Radeon RX 480 mit 500-US-Dollar-Leistung..."


----------



## Thaiminater (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



soa123 schrieb:


> soll man das feiern, dass AMD den preis wie bei einer zwei jahre alten 970 ansiedelt, meiner meinung nach nicht. es hieß auch mal, "AMD präsentiert die Radeon RX 480 mit 500-US-Dollar-Leistung..."



Dass hieß es nur dass es in VR so gut sein soll wie ne 500$ Graka "the Radeon™ RX 480 will deliver the world’s most affordable solution for premium PC VR experiences, delivering VR capability common in $500 GPUs."
Radeon™ RX 480 set to drive premium VR experiences into the hands of millions of consumers; starting at just $199

Außerdem kostet die auch nur 230 Euro für die 4GB Version mehr Leistung als ne 970 die vor nem Monat noch 300 Euro gekostet hat ist doch gut.
 Und dass die die beste P/L  hat die aktuell verfügbar ist 
AMD Radeon RX 480 8 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Atent123 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



soa123 schrieb:


> soll man das feiern, dass AMD den preis wie bei einer zwei jahre alten 970 ansiedelt, meiner meinung nach nicht. es hieß auch mal, "AMD präsentiert die Radeon RX 480 mit 500-US-Dollar-Leistung..."



Die 480 ist 4% langsamer als die 980 und bietet mehr V-Ram für 259€ ist das ein gutes Angebot.
Sicher nicht überagend aber das war der Vollausbau nie.
Die Pro Version aka 470 wird da interessanter und sollte 970 Leistung bieten.
Außerdem steigt die 480 Leistung ja noxh genau wie bei Hawai.

Quelle:ComputerBase


----------



## Ghost1o2 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Bei Mindfactory ist die Sapphire RX480 8GB gerade im Angebot für 239€...

Sonderangebote im MindStar - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Gabs bei Caseking auch für 239€ heute. Noch ein Nachrüstkühler drauf und ab gehts^^


----------



## DunCor (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



soa123 schrieb:


> also die RX 480 ist mal eine mega enttäuschung, aber ich warte mal die custom karten ab. vielleicht zeigen die ein bisschen mehr preis/leistung. wenn nicht, kann man immer noch zur alten 970 GTX oder zur 1060 greifen



Leute die im Jahr 2016 immer noch eine 970 nennen kann ich irgendwie so gar nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Dellwin (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Keine Ahnung was manche Leute erwartet haben von der RX480......980 Ti Leistung zum Preis einer GTX960 oder was?


----------



## soa123 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



DunCor schrieb:


> Leute die im Jahr 2016 immer noch eine 970 nennen kann ich irgendwie so gar nicht ernst nehmen.


gibts neu für 230€, ist ein super angebot


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

239€ sind echt fair für eine Karte mit 8GB VRAM, welche sich an die GTX 980 ranpirscht.


----------



## DunCor (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



soa123 schrieb:


> gibts neu für 230€, ist ein super angebot



Für Leute denen die Karte abgeraucht ist und mit nem G-Sync Monitor ne Übergangskarte bis GP102 brauchen, agreed.


----------



## Atent123 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



soa123 schrieb:


> gibts neu für 230€, ist ein super angebot



Die 480 4GB für 220€ und die ist dabei noch schneller hat mehr V-Ram und ein besseres Featureset mit DP1.4 und co.


----------



## Schmuppes (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



soa123 schrieb:


> gibts neu für 230€, ist ein super angebot



Aber doch nicht wenn die RX 480 mindestens so schnell ist und mehr als doppelt so viel Speicher hat.


----------



## dbekan96 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Meint ihr das es wieder eine Fury X und eine normale Fury geben wird als schnellste Karte von AMD? 
Ich plane nämlich dann auf die 2. beste Karte zu setzen. So wie bei meinen ehmaligen 7950ern. Die Mehreistung zur 7970 war einfach zu gering und den Preis zu rechtfertigen.
Eingeplant sind ~600 Takken. Sollte ja dafür eine sehr gute Partnerkarte geben nachdem sich die Preise 2-3 Monate nach Release eingepegelt haben. (Siehe Fury von Sapphire)
Sollte ja vorraussichtlich 2. Quartal 2017 sein?


----------



## Boarder1312 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Es wird definitiv wieder ne High End Karte von AMD geben.
Warte mal die grosse Vega ab. Die wird schon topp.


----------



## Dellwin (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Also ich hatte 2012 für meine 7970 aufm MP 280€  bezahlt und die hielt bis letzten Monat,bis ich sie wieder verkauft habe.

Daher bin ich auch am Überlegen Ende August vlt. auch wieder ne GTX980 Ti zu holen,gibt ja mittlerweile einige Angebote um 350€ rum.


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hier der beste Kühler ever 
Outside Shot - Imgur


----------



## Dellwin (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

60°C passiv.


----------



## soa123 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier der beste Kühler ever
> Outside Shot - Imgur



das ist aber verdammt cool


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die karte ist aber nur mit nem riser kabel nutzbar. Langsamen 120er vorgeschnallt und die karte ist super leise


----------



## dsdenni (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Son tower Kühler ballert dafür halt extrem geil


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich habe 2 HD7950, aber langsam geht mir der VRam aus. 
Daher wird 2017 die Vega 10, meine neue Karte. Vega 11 ist zu viel und zu Teuer. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 HD7950, aber langsam geht mir der VRam aus.
> Daher wird 2017 die Vega 10, meine neue Karte. Vega 11 ist zu viel und zu Teuer.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk



Preise weiss doch noch keiner.
Warte mal ab.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die Vega 10 wird ca. 500€ kosten und die Vega 11 ca. 1000€.
Vega 10  ist ja die RX 490 mit 4096 ALUs bei 2048 bit Speicher Interface. Dabei sind 8 GB RAM im HBM 2.
Die Vega 11 ist ja die Fury Vega X mit 6144 ALUs bei 4096 Speicher Interface. Diese hat 16 GB RAM im HBM2. Die Vega 11 hat zu dem 18 Milliarden Transistoren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

RX 480 ist 10%+ schneller in AoS als die 1060? NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 Rumors, Part 5: Full specs, 2.0 GHz Overclocking | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Nur spielt das eh keiner... Bitte mal unabhängige Spiele...ich kann diesen Aots Mist nicht mehr sehen.
Null Aussagekraft dahinter...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Doch ich spiel das  Mit DX11 Pfad und meiner 980Ti,  macht irre Spaß.
Naja, bis auf weiteres ein Ausreißer, aber die 980 Performance sieht so eher nach CEO math aus. Dank Varianz des Benches eh mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Meint ihr, dass ein AMD FX-4100 bzw. der Sechkerner eine RX480 (stark) ausbremsen würde?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Kommt aufs Spiel an +
Wobei ich gerade beim 2 Moduler sagen würde das es öfter der Fall sein sollte.
Es gibt Leute die spielen noch mit einem i3 und auch da kann eine 480 sinnvoll sein wenn man es in schöne Bilder statt Framerate investiert.


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass ein AMD FX-4100 bzw. der Sechkerner eine RX480 (stark) ausbremsen würde?



Kannst es ja austesten (ohne eine 480). Einfach abchecken, was die CPU an FPS liefert. ( Auflösung und Grafik -Settings komplett runter drehen), dann siehst du, zu was die CPU in der Lage wäre.


----------



## dbekan96 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Servus Gorden 
Ne Runde Skype mit 0800ern? 
Hatte bis vor 4 Monaten selber 2 Gigabyte 7950er @1GHz. VRAM war mir aber zu knapp und die zweite Gigabyte hatte nen VLock den ich zwar weggeflasht habe die Spannung aber trotzdem nicht so gut anpassen konnte wie ich das wollte.
Daher hab ich die beiden verkauft und mit für 20 Aufpreis die 390 geholt die im Groben nicht weniger Leistung hat.

Dient eben genau dazu auf Vega zu warten. Das AMD dieses mal im Vollausbau auf 1000€ geht kann ich mir allerdings nicht vor stellen. 
Würde ehr wieder mir Fury X 2 bei 800 rechnen...
Hauptsache 8GB+ VRAM, Guter Kühler von einer Partnerfirma und noch ein Stück fixer als ne 1080. Und nicht so beschnitten ^^


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Battlefield 1 | AMD RX 480 | FRAME RATE | MAXED OUT (1080p) - YouTube
Der Typ hat paar interessante Videos, könnt ihr ja mal abchecken wenn ihr mögt.


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Resolution Scale 50%???
Was soll ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Halbe Auflösung.


----------



## Dellwin (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich glaube bei BF1 ist das Anders. Ich glaube,bei BF1 ist 50% = Original Auflösung. Also so ähnlich wie bei nem Regler zwischen -50 bis +50.


----------



## dbekan96 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Sieht ganz danach aus als ob 50%=100%. 100% sind dann eben 100% der verfügbaren Auflösung somit 2K wenn ich mich nicht irre 
Naja noch ein wenig Treiber Optimierung und dazu Dx12 aktivieren dann sollte das passen oder?

Nur für die fetteren Maps wie etwa Dragon Valley in BF4 bedarf es dann vermutlich mehr Power.


----------



## Thaiminater (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Battlefield 1 | AMD RX 480 | FRAME RATE | MAXED OUT (1080p) - YouTube
> Der Typ hat paar interessante Videos, könnt ihr ja mal abchecken wenn ihr mögt.



Cool danke sieht schonmal vielversprechend aus jetzt muss nur noch BF1 rauskommen 
Ich überleg mir grad stark ne Referenz zu holen und dann nen Extreme 4 drauf zu packen und dann bei Vega den dann wieder mitnehmen mal kucken


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Gucken! nicht "kucken".

Klingt nach nem ziemlich guten Plan.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Gucken! nicht "kucken".
> 
> Klingt nach nem ziemlich guten Plan.


"kucken" ist inzwischen auch anerkannt, kannst zwischen den beiden inzwischen sogar wählen.


----------



## Hogan (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich hab das Gefühl, einige Nvidia-Anhänger leben nur in der Vergangenheit. Da gibt es ernsthaft noch Leute, die die GTX970 empfehlen, die zu ca. gleichem Preis ähnliche Performance in DX11 liefert, aber in DX12 umgeputzt wird und dazu noch das 3,5BG RAM-Feature hat. Für mich wäre die 480, als Customdesign natürlich, in allen Belangen total überlegen, selbst wenn sie ein paar Euro Aufpreis hätte. Woher kommt diese Realitätsverweigerung? Das einzige, was man mit so Leuten machen kann: direkt Ignoreliste.

BF1 sieht doch gut aus, alles auf Ultra bei FullHD. Einen DX12-Schalter gibts auch schon. Hat jemand schon einen Vergleich zwischen DX11/12 gesehen? Ich hoffe, dass dort richtig schön mit AS gearbeitet wird und die 480 sich dort austoben kann.
Sollte es soweit kommen, würden wir wohl einige Nutzer hier durch Selbstmord verlieren; was wäre das eine Schmach, wenn nun mit BF1 ein Toptitel rauskommt, der den ganzen DX12-Kram richtig nutzt. Und das, obwohl man noch Mitte 2016 behauptet hatte, DX12 ist noch in weiter Ferne.


Aber btt. WIR WOLLEN ENDLICH DIE CUSTOMS SEHEN.

Mittlerweile glaub ich dort nicht mehr an deutlich höhere Taktraten. Ich könnte mir auch eine gute Referenz mit Customkühler und OC vorstellen, wenn diese vernünftig mit ca. 1350MHz läuft. 

Gibt es Tests mit anderen Customkühlern abseits des Artic Mono von PCGH?
Die Lautstärke da soll ja schon ordentlch sein, allerdings würd ich gern noch einen etwas größeren Kühler nehmen und die Karte quasi unhörbar machen.

Und: Gibt es Referenzdesignhersteller, bei denen die Garantie nicht erlischt bei Kühlerwechsel? Ich hab bei den Wakü-Jungs schonmal gefragt, aber mehr, als einen mehre Jahre alten Beitrag zu dem Thema hab ich nicht finden können.


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Hogan schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, einige Nvidia-Anhänger leben nur in der Vergangenheit. Da gibt es ernsthaft noch Leute, die die GTX970 empfehlen, die zu ca. gleichem Preis ähnliche Performance in DX11 liefert, aber in DX12 umgeputzt wird und dazu noch das 3,5BG RAM-Feature hat. Für mich wäre die 480, als Customdesign natürlich, in allen Belangen total überlegen, selbst wenn sie ein paar Euro Aufpreis hätte. Woher kommt diese Realitätsverweigerung? Das einzige, was man mit so Leuten machen kann: direkt Ignoreliste.
> 
> BF1 sieht doch gut aus, alles auf Ultra bei FullHD. Einen DX12-Schalter gibts auch schon. Hat jemand schon einen Vergleich zwischen DX11/12 gesehen? Ich hoffe, dass dort richtig schön mit AS gearbeitet wird und die 480 sich dort austoben kann.
> Sollte es soweit kommen, würden wir wohl einige Nutzer hier durch Selbstmord verlieren; was wäre das eine Schmach, wenn nun mit BF1 ein Toptitel rauskommt, der den ganzen DX12-Kram richtig nutzt. Und das, obwohl man noch Mitte 2016 behauptet hatte, DX12 ist noch in weiter Ferne.
> ...



Also wie ich gesagt hab den Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sollt man dauerhaft auf mindestdrehzahl laufen lassen können

Wegen dem Kühlertausch hab ich mal den Mindfactory Support angeschrieben


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei BF1 ist das Anders. Ich glaube,bei BF1 ist 50% = Original Auflösung. Also so ähnlich wie bei nem Regler zwischen -50 bis +50.


Das ergibt irgdwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Musst du gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen? Wie wäre es mit dem Twin Turbo 3? Der sollte sich locker ausreichen.
Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo III Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich weiß nicht welchen Beitrag du gesehen hast (schreibst ja was von mehrere Jahre alt), aber ich kann dir da Asus empfehlen. Mache es seit Jahren so dass ich mir eine Karte von denen hole und dann eine Email an den Support schreibe, mit der Frage was mit der Garantie passiert wenn ich den Kühler tausche. Woraufhin die Antwort kommt dass ich das machen durfte, die Karte darf nur nicht durch den Umbau selbst defekt werden und im Falle von späteren Problemen soll ich den originalen Kühler wieder drauf machen, bevor ich sie einschicke. Zuletzt hatte ich einen geplatzten Acryl Anschluss, wodurch die Flüssigkeit aus der oberen Karte euer über das PCB der anderen floss und diese das zeitliche segnete. Da hab ich Asus angeschrieben und ihnen erklärt was passiert sei und sie meinten ich solle das alles (Emails) ausdrucken und mit in den Karton legen. Dann war mehrere Wochen Sendepause. Plötzlich eine Email mit der Info, dass die Karte geprüft sei und eine RMA-Nummer. Drei Tage später war mein von mir verschickter Karton wieder bei mir, Aber darin lag eine neue Karte.  Dafür gab's von mir wieder eine Mail mit "Danke" und dass ich "sehr zufrieden" wäre.

Also ich persönlich habe mit dieser Firma nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann sie deshalb uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


Was das Thema bf1 und die Skalierung angeht:
Da wird es bestimmt keine Skalierung unterhalb der Native Auflösung geben. Demnach wäre 0=nativ und 50% entspräche downsampling mit dem Faktor 1,5.


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Musst du gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen?
> 
> Was das Thema bf1 und die Skalierung angeht:
> Da wird es bestimmt keine Skalierung unterhalb der Native Auflösung geben. Demnach wäre 0=nativ und 50% entspräche downsampling mit dem Faktor 1,5.


 
doch gab es in BF4 auch da war es alles unter 100% upsamplen und alles über 100% downsamplen.
Musst mich aber net fragen wieso in BF1 dass ab 50% ist hat wohl irgendein Designer gedacht das ist zugänglicher :facepalm:


----------



## Dellwin (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ergibt irgdwie keinen Sinn.



Eher du checkst es nicht,daher nochmal ne Erklärung für dich:

50% in BF1  = 100% BF4 

So einfach.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich verstehe das schon, nur macht es keinen Sinn die native Auflösung mit 50% anzugeben. 
Gut, ist ja noch ne Alpha.


----------



## Hogan (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Musst du gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen? Wie wäre es mit dem Twin Turbo 3? Der sollte sich locker ausreichen.
> Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo III Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ich weiß nicht welchen Beitrag du gesehen hast (schreibst ja was von mehrere Jahre alt), aber ich kann dir da Asus empfehlen. Mache es seit Jahren so dass ich mir eine Karte von denen hole und dann eine Email an den Support schreibe, mit der Frage was mit der Garantie passiert wenn ich den Kühler tausche. Woraufhin die Antwort kommt dass ich das machen durfte, die Karte darf nur nicht durch den Umbau selbst defekt werden und im Falle von späteren Problemen soll ich den originalen Kühler wieder drauf machen, bevor ich sie einschicke. Zuletzt hatte ich einen geplatzten Acryl Anschluss, wodurch die Flüssigkeit aus der oberen Karte euer über das PCB der anderen floss und diese das zeitliche segnete. Da hab ich Asus angeschrieben und ihnen erklärt was passiert sei und sie meinten ich solle das alles (Emails) ausdrucken und mit in den Karton legen. Dann war mehrere Wochen Sendepause. Plötzlich eine Email mit der Info, dass die Karte geprüft sei und eine RMA-Nummer. Drei Tage später war mein von mir verschickter Karton wieder bei mir, Aber darin lag eine neue Karte.  Dafür gab's von mir wieder eine Mail mit "Danke" und dass ich "sehr zufrieden" wäre.
> ...




Den hab ich auch schon gesehen. Ist laut Arctic vis 250W. Der wäre wahrscheinlich ideal für die 480. Aber mal schauen. Evtl hat man mit dem Großen bei ner späteren Karte mehr Spaß.


----------



## RaidRazer (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich habe gerade mit dem Referenz Kühler 30 Minuten Heaven laufen lassen.
Vrm Temperaturen liegen bei 93 Grad.  Bin doch etwas enttäuscht.

Hier ein Interessanter Tread RX 480 with ARCTIC Accelero Twin Turbo III
Leider sind auch hier Probleme mit der Vrm Kühlung vorhanden...


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Legga frische Bilder More pictures of custom Radeon RX 480 graphics cards emerge | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Dellwin (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Schön aus CB abgegriffen


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit dem Referenz Kühler 30 Minuten Heaven laufen lassen.
> Vrm Temperaturen liegen bei 93 Grad.  Bin doch etwas enttäuscht.
> 
> Hier ein Interessanter Tread RX 480 with ARCTIC Accelero Twin Turbo III
> Leider sind auch hier Probleme mit der Vrm Kühlung vorhanden...



 91°C ist völlig unproblematisch für die Vrms die können bis zu 120°C ab und wurden bei früheren Designs auch gerne mal zu heiß laufen gelassen. Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn die deutlich wärmer geworden wären immerhin lässt der Tester den Twin Turbo auf 1050 Rpm laufen da sollte schon genug Luft an die Vrms kommen. Sind die Lochabstände bei der 480 eigentlich wieder gleich zu früheren Generationen?


----------



## Hogan (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Könnte man nicht noch einfach ein paar einfache Heatsinks draufkleben? Oder ist dort kein Platz mehr zwischen Bauteil und dem Twin Turbo?


----------



## RaidRazer (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Hogan schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht noch einfach ein paar einfache Heatsinks draufkleben? Oder ist dort kein Platz mehr zwischen Bauteil und dem Twin Turbo?



Natürlich kann man Heatsinks draufkleben. Wurde im verlinken Tread auch gemacht.

Habe selbst heute nochmal ein wenig herumprobiert.
Vrm Temps sind unter 80 Grad. Dafür ist wie schon erwähnt der Kühler mit der Gpu überfordert.
Heute am Abend werde ich einen Twin Turbo III mit Backplate testen.


----------



## murkskopf (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

http://a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/3927/6342/original.jpg

http://a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/3927/6343/original.jpg

Nett.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Mehr Bilder: 日本AMD、メーカーオリジナルのRadeon RX 480カードを多数展示  - PC Watch

Edit:

RX 470 Resultate:

http://disq.us/p/19xfm85

Edit 2:

Radeon™ Graphics Takes DOOM to the Next Level with Vulkan™ Implementation – Radeon


----------



## Callet (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Gibt es eigentlich ein offizielles NDA für die Customs?


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hab ichs nicht gesagt  Spekulationen über Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte mit Polaris 10 der neue Mainboardgriller.


----------



## murkskopf (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder: 日本AMD、メーカーオリジナルのRadeon RX 480カードを多数展示  - PC Watch



Wieso benutzt PowerColor den bitte ein Hexagramm für die Devil und kein (umgekehrtes) Pentagramm? 

PS: Bis jetzt bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit den kommenden Customkarten. Da hat sich ordentlich was gegenüber frührer Generationen verbessert. 

Die Sapphire Nitro+ und die Gigabyte scheinen ziemlich toll auszusehen. Die Dual-Lüfter- und X-Version von PowerColor gefallen mir auch ziemlich (die Red Devil sieht für meinen Geschmack aber zu kitschig/billig aus). Die XFX- und Asus-Kühllösungen begeistern mich jetzt noch nicht wirklich, also wenn die keine Mehrleistung bringen/brächten, würde ich die anderen Hersteller bevorzugen. Schade das Club3D noch nichts gebracht hat; früher hatten die mMn. schon irgendeinen Charme.

Zum Glück sind solche Zeiten passé.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Keine Ahnung, bin kein Grufti und kenne mich mit den ganzen Zeichen net aus^^
Edit: DOOM Gets Vulkan Implementation - Radeon RX 480 Gets Huge Performance Boost - Legit Reviews

Doom: Vulkan-Patch bringt bis zu 50 Prozent hohere Fps, erste PCGH-Benchmarks

New Patch Brings Vulkan support to Doom + Benchmarks


----------



## Maddrax111 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dissi schrieb:


> Hab ichs nicht gesagt  Spekulationen über Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte mit Polaris 10 der neue Mainboardgriller.



Das in dem Artikel die 1070 mit HighEnd in Verbindung gebracht ist auch ein Hammer. Im Produktportfolio von NV ist das eine Mittelklassekarte die sich kein Käufer eines Mittelklasse PCs für 900-1000 Euro leisten kann ohne das Budget zu sprengen.


----------



## murkskopf (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

AMD confirms Radeon RX 470 and RX 460 specifications | VideoCardz.com

Neues über 460 und 470. Kommen anscheinend am/ab 29.07.


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Das in dem Artikel die 1070 mit HighEnd in Verbindung gebracht ist auch ein Hammer. Im Produktportfolio von NV ist das eine Mittelklassekarte die sich kein Käufer eines Mittelklasse PCs für 900-1000 Euro leisten kann ohne das Budget zu sprengen.



Ist doch Wurst wie Nvidia die Karte einordnet sie wird als High End Karte verkauft..


----------



## Maddrax111 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dissi schrieb:


> Ist doch Wurst wie Nvidia die Karte einordnet sie wird als High End Karte verkauft..



Es ghet mir nicht darum wie NV die Karte einstuft sondern  darum das es klar ist das noch eine 1080Ti und eine Titan 2 kommen und die 1070 damit die viertstärkste GPU im Portfolio ist und das die dafür 500 Schleifen aufrufen und das sich viele Menschen nicht mal die vierstärkste GPU von NV leisten können. Und wenn sie HighEnd ist was ist dann die Titan 2. Superdupermegaenthusisiastenklasse für Leute die irgendwas ab 1500 Euro aufwärts über haben für eine GPU.?


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Fehlt eben noch was von AMD auf dem Leistungsniveau solang Vega nicht kommt kann Nvidia verlangen was sie wollen wird ja trotzdem gekauft.


----------



## Maddrax111 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dissi schrieb:


> Fehlt eben noch was von AMD auf dem Leistungsniveau solang Vega nicht kommt kann Nvidia verlangen was sie wollen wird ja trotzdem gekauft.



Das ist ja das Paradoxe. NVruft für Platz 4 der Leistung 500 Euro auf. Aber AMD wird der Vorwurf gemacht das die RX480 zu teuer ist weil sie unter DX11 im Refdesign nur so abschneidet wie eine 970 und 390. Aber welchen Grund hätte denn AMD die Preise niedriger anzusetzen solange NV die Preistreiberei weiter macht,die wollen ja verständlicherweise auch Geld verdienen. Wenn  die 1070 bei 350 Euro läge und daraus folgenernd ein gutes Customdesign der RX480 bei 200 Euro würde keiner was sagen.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Nic mein Bruder hat heute den Benq Xl2730z auf Amazon für 399€ gekriegt. Jetzt muss nur noch die RX480 kommen


----------



## Schmuppes (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Nic mein Bruder hat heute den Benq Xl2730z auf Amazon für 399€ gekriegt. Jetzt muss nur noch die RX480 kommen



Klingt ja spannend, erzähl uns mehr in diesem Polaris / Vega Laberthread! Ich gehe jetzt Käse und Salat kaufen und räume dann die Wohnung auf.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Schmuppes schrieb:


> Klingt ja spannend, erzähl uns mehr in diesem Polaris / Vega Laberthread! Ich gehe jetzt Käse und Salat kaufen und räume dann die Wohnung auf.



Das war nur ne Empfehlung an alle Leute die nen Free-Sync Moni wollen. Dass es denn für 400 gibt und dass ein sehr guter Preis ist.


----------



## Meroveus (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Schmuppes schrieb:


> Klingt ja spannend, erzähl uns mehr in diesem Polaris / Vega Laberthread! Ich gehe jetzt Käse und Salat kaufen und räume dann die Wohnung auf.



Sein Teil Off Topic enthielt wenigstens noch die Information, das nur noch die RX 480 (Polaris ) kommen muss. Damit man den Freesync Monitor auch gescheit nutzen kann. Dein Off Topic dagegen ist genauso Sinnlos wie meiner, aber ich musste das mal erwähnt haben . Aber viel Spaß beim Einkaufen und vergiss das aufräumen nicht ...


----------



## mGNelly (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wann kommen die Customs denn endlich raus? Ich kann nicht mehr warten. Bei mindfactory wird angegeben, dass diese am 15.07. vorrätig wären. Wie sicher ist diese Auskunft?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

habe was von morgen gelesen, kann sein das es dann schon so weit ist. wo steht das denn bei Mindfactory?


----------



## mGNelly (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> habe was von morgen gelesen, kann sein das es dann schon so weit ist. wo steht das denn bei Mindfactory?



Naja, es steht dort beim Versanddatum direkt bei den Artikeln.

Ich versteh nicht, wieso die nicht einfach ein scheiß Releasedatum herausgeben können damit diese Warterei ein Ende hat und man nicht jeden Tag ins Internet schauen muss voller Hoffnung, dass die Dinger vielleicht versandfertig sind.

Meine iGPU muss schleunigst abgelöst werden


----------



## murkskopf (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



mGNelly schrieb:


> Naja, es steht dort beim Versanddatum direkt bei den Artikeln.



Also ich finde bei Mindfactory nur die Referenzmodelle.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Deswegen


----------



## murkskopf (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Okay, heute kommen die Customkarten. Jedenfalls hält AMD ein Launchevent für Polaris (460, 470?) in Korea ab, bei welchem 20%-Gutscheine für die Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ ausgegeben werden.

EMTEK ?????? :: ????? ?? - ???

Google-Translator:


    JULY 13 5:00 pm Gangnam JBK Convention Hall in AMD Polaris launch event held! - SAPPHIRE RX 480 D5 8GB NITRO edition of the exhibition and SAPPHIRE exclusive booth participation
        NITRO 20% discount coupon to provide a roulette events, including booth events in progress !

    Domestic PC graphics card share in the yiemtek child NC (NYSE: yideoksu, less yiemtek) is July 13 in Seoul, Samseong-dong, Gangnam-gu in that JBK tower in JBK Convention Hall basement floor in AMD KOREA subjective in progress that AMD Polaris launch event participate in.

    Day launch 5:00 pm and opened AMD Polaris event is targeted at gamers and PC enthusiasts invited after pre-registration, while providing detailed information on Polaris through a variety of events and exhibition booths AMD and partners have prepared, directly Polaris this is expected to mean that time can try.

    Yiemtek is day event on prepared the exhibition booth at the latest 14nm FinFET (pinpet) process to adopt AMD Radeon RX 480 graphics card, [SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 480 D5 8GB] and with Korea, for the first time [SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 480 OC D5 8GB Dual-X the disclosure of the real NITRO +].

    [SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 480 OC D5 8GB Dual-X NITRO +] is the cooling fan detachable 'FanSafe' and side LED for customization to be in 'NITRO Glow', the back plate of the air flow and help to 'FreeFLOW' In addition, GPU's Hybird 8-pin connectors that lead to overclock, put a variety of features to minimize coil noise from the power supply and to the Black Diamond Chokes 4, which is responsible for stable power supply before release SAPPHIRE will receive assessment by product scrupulous for AMD Radeon RX 480 It has attracted the attention of many.

    Yiemtek July of [SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 480 OC D5 8GB Dual-X NITRO +] released a goal in the middle, AMD Korea and sold simultaneously with various promotions to introduce plans are.

    Danawa, overcharge, as Naver Knowledge Shopping other major price comparison dominated the Radeon graphics card division popularity ranking of the site and the domestic as well as global AMD Radeon ™ graphics card market share ranking Sapphire Radeon graphics cards using high reliability components, optimized design technology assists allows the user to feel a sense of pride and confidence, domestic source of official (State) may be applied to a three-year limited warranty program for children yiemtek NC.


----------



## mGNelly (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wo bleiben die denn dann?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Kann nicht mehr lange dauern, bei Geizhals sind z.B. die Nitro & MSI Gaming schon gelistet


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Taktraten gefällig? Hier bitte--> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/4slkff/amd_event_in_korea_is_today_5pm/d5afieg


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

1367 sind doch ordentlich. Bin mal auf den Verbrauch gespannt, bei den Takt dürfte der um einiges höher liegen


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

~200W denke ich mal, trotzdem wird wohl bei rund 1400MHz Feierabend sein.


----------



## Dellwin (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Denke auch das 1400-1450Mhz machbar sind unter Lukü. Damit wäre die Karte auf dem Niveau einer GTX980@OC oder einer Fury schätze ich mal.


----------



## DerLachs (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Schade. Ich hatte gehofft, dass man min. 1400-1430 MHz schafft.


----------



## Rolk (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

1367 MHz sind doch gar nicht mal so schlecht. Das werden mit Sicherheit keine selektierten Chips sein, also wird man mit manuellem optimieren noch eine gute Schippe drauf legen können, sofern man beim Chip kein Pech hatte. Vielleicht so 1450 MHz?


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Da mit der guten Referenzplatine und einem guten Kühler wie dem Mono Plus 1350/2250 MHz drin sind, gehe ich bei eine Karte wie der Nitro auch von max. 1400MHz aus.


----------



## RaidRazer (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hab jetzt nen Mono Plus auf die RX480 geschnallt.

GPU Temperatur Heaven immer unter 60 Grad bei 20% Lüftergeschwindigkeit (850 rpm)
Vrm Temperatur maximal 91 Grad ohne Kühlkörper. 
Mit Kühlkörper sind die VRM Temps gute 3 Grad höher.

Jetzt überlege ich ob ich einen anderen bzw größeren Kühlkörper für die VRMs besorgen soll oder das ganze so lasse.


----------



## soa123 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

aus meiner sicht ist das noch im grünen bereich


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

1367 base könnte gegen 1500mhz OC bedeuten. Sehr schön.


----------



## Dellwin (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Glaube ich nicht. Rechne eher mit max. 1450Mhz unter Lukü.


----------



## xfire89x (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



seahawk schrieb:


> 1367 base könnte gegen 1500mhz OC bedeuten. Sehr schön.


1500 MHz und einer TDP von?? 250-300 Watt?  

Da gibt's es doch nen Video. Ich glaube von der 8auer zu. Da liegt die Karte doch mit oc auf 1,5 GHz bei 250 Watt oder so.

Denke nicht das da was in der Richtung kommt. MMn maximal 1400 MHz.


----------



## RaidRazer (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich hab wohl mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen.
Gerade eine Runde BF4 gezockt und nach zirka 20 Minuten Grafikfehler quer über den ganzen Bildschirm.
Temperaturen aber alle im grünen Bereich. GPU maximal 58 Grad. Vrm maximal 86 Grad.
Grafikfehler sind nun sofort unter Last vorhanden 

Interessant ist das die Karte schlagartig herunter getaktet hat. Siehe Bild

Wie kulant ist Asus wenn man den Kühler getauscht hat?


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die karte ist keine 14 tage alt, zurück als defekt und geld wieder. Fertig.

Falls du den Weg über asus wählst, wenn der defekt durch den kühlertausch gekommen ist, gibts keine Garantie.

Einfach mal nett anfragen.


----------



## RaidRazer (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich könnte es über den Händler versuchen aber da die Schrauben des Kühlers mit "Garantieaufkleber" versehen waren wird das ganze erschwert.
Leider ist der Händler nicht dumm und achtet auf solche Dinge. Ist ja auch sein gutes Recht. Einen Versuch ist es aber trotzdem wert.


----------



## dbekan96 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Doom mit Vulkan: Benchmarks mit AMD und Nvidia - ComputerBase
Cheers


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Ich könnte es über den Händler versuchen aber da die Schrauben des Kühlers mit "Garantieaufkleber" versehen waren wird das ganze erschwert.
> Leider ist der Händler nicht dumm und achtet auf solche Dinge. Ist ja auch sein gutes Recht. Einen Versuch ist es aber trotzdem wert.


WArum machst du ihn auch kaputt, die kann man sehr leicht mit nem Cutter oder Skalpell abmachen.


----------



## RaidRazer (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> WArum machst du ihn auch kaputt, die kann man sehr leicht mit nem Cutter oder Skalpell abmachen.


Glaub mir ich habe es versucht. Nach etlichen Versuchen war er aber zerstört...

Edit: Hab wieder den Referenzkühler montiert. Heaven läuft jetzt seit 25 Minuten ohne Bildfehler. GPU Temp liegt bei 83 Grad und Vrm Temp kocht bei 98 Grad.
Und das bei 22 Grad Raumtemperatur. Will gar nicht wissen wie heiß das Teil wird wenn ich in meiner Dachgeschosswohnung an die 30 Grad habe.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Gabs nen neuen Treiber? Der Crimson 16.7.2 auf der Radeon RX 480 - ComputerBase
Gar nicht mitbekommen^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Oh man die Vega kommt erst 2017 raus, noch länger warten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Und die Polaris Customs kommen auch erst später.... CB meldet was con 26.07...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

das ist nicht gesagt, ich finde bislang nichts neues zu den Custom Designs vielleicht kommen sie auch schon eher


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wenn CB ne News dazu raushaut und schreibt das man mit dem 26.07 rechnet, ist sehr wohl was gesagt. Augen aufhalten!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

ach das glaube ich nicht, die können sich auch mal irren


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wie gesagt, ich kann nur zitieren was sie schreiben :



> Update 13.07.2016 18:47 Uhr
> 
> In Korea hat es heute eine Veranstaltung zu den neuen Partnerkarten gegeben. Dabei wurden angeblich die Taktraten einiger Modelle genannt, die auf reddit publiziert wurden. Dort heißt es auch, dass die Partnerkarten am 27. Juli zumindest in Korea auf den Markt kommen. Der Termin würde zu den bisherigen Prognosen der Board-Partner passen.
> 
> ...


----------



## seahawk (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Oh man die Vega kommt erst 2017 raus, noch länger warten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk



Laut der Präsentation würde ich mit ersten Vegas ab Oktober 2016 rechnen. Und ich denke sie werden im Handel sein bevor BF1 launcht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann nur zitieren was sie schreiben :


ja in Korea werden sie da veröffentlicht augen auf im Grafikkkartenverkehr


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> ja in Korea werden sie da veröffentlicht augen auf im Grafikkkartenverkehr



Da muss man Verständnis haben.
Wenn mann geil ist, dann liest man nur "erscheint" und " am tt. Mm.jjjj" !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Bei AMD Grafikkarten gibt es für mich nur 3 Hersteller die ich kaufe. Asus, MSI und Sapphire. Zur Not noch HIS und wenn kein Spannungslook Gigabyte aber dann hört es schon auf. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

HIS Radeon RX 480 IceQX2 Roaring pictured | VideoCardz.com


----------



## seahawk (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Die Customs Designs Karten werden auch immer lächerlicher. Und "Roaring" finde ich natürlich einen geilen Namen für eine Karte....


----------



## Körschgen (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Der Gamer Markt ist einer der wenigen, die sich erfolgreich gegen gute Designs wehren.

Ich kann auch keine Schwarz/Rot; Drachen; Tribal; ROG Gaming; Kiddieplaste mehr sehen...

Wenn etwas das Wort "Gamer" im Namen trägt, wirkt das bei mir eher warnend, qualitativ wie auch optisch...

Die Nitro ist ganz gut.
Simpel und schwarz, so muss das sein...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> HIS Radeon RX 480 IceQX2 Roaring pictured | VideoCardz.com



Das muss doch nicht sein  
Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich das Blau-Goldene Design vermissen würde...


----------



## TK50 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> HIS Radeon RX 480 IceQX2 Roaring pictured | VideoCardz.com



Hat was von "Hot Wheels"


----------



## Meroveus (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Der Gamer Markt ist einer der wenigen, die sich erfolgreich gegen gute Designs wehren.



Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> ja in Korea werden sie da veröffentlicht augen auf im Grafikkkartenverkehr



Keine Sorge,meine Augen sind schon auf. Aber wieso sollte die Vorstellung hier eher stattfinden als in Korea? Das hat mich gewundert!


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wird wohl doch nix mit Team Green für mich^^
980 Ti direkt wieder verkauft, ohne überhaupt das Paket geöffnet zu haben. 
Nitro kann kommen oder doch lieber 1070?


----------



## JonnyFaust (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich bin auch auf die grüne Seite der Macht gewechselt und ich bereue es nicht. 

Komm zu uns Duvar. Nimm die 1070 ^^


----------



## seahawk (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Nimm die RX480.


----------



## Shirozen (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wird wohl doch nix mit Team Green für mich^^
> 980 Ti direkt wieder verkauft, ohne überhaupt das Paket geöffnet zu haben.
> Nitro kann kommen oder doch lieber 1070?


Wie kommts? Normal testet man doch erst und Entscheidet dann o.O

Gesendet von meinem SGP771 mit Tapatalk


----------



## murkskopf (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Shirozen schrieb:


> Wie kommts? Normal testet man doch erst und Entscheidet dann o.O



Vielleicht hat er ja ein Gewissen und wollte deswegen nichts grünes


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Naja 50€ Gewinn halt, sind dann nicht mehr so weit zur 1070 oder halt doch nur eine 480.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Palit GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream 470€


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich verkaufe sie doch net, denke für 369€ kann man net meckern. Habe 2 die mir direkt 420 Zahlen wollten bei Abholung, habe nun beiden abgesagt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ist ja der falsche Thread hier...


----------



## RaidRazer (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Neue Runde, neues Glück. Meine vermutlich defekte Karte wurde vom Händler ausgetauscht 
Gleich mal alles @ Stock eine halbe Stunde Heaven angeschmießen.
Temperaturen sind zum  
GPU: 87 Grad
VRM: 96 Grad

Der Referenzkühler ist einfach der größte Mist...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ja beim ref Kühler haben sie echt überoptimiert


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Naja wenn man sich den Kühler anschaut hat der schlicht und einfach zu wenig Kühlfläche für einen Radialkühler da hätte man gerne noch ein paar Cent für einen größeren Kühlblock investieren können das hätte niemand geschadet und Platz genug gibts unter der Abdeckung auch.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Neue Runde, neues Glück. Meine vermutlich defekte Karte wurde vom Händler ausgetauscht
> Gleich mal alles @ Stock eine halbe Stunde Heaven angeschmießen.
> Temperaturen sind zum
> GPU: 87 Grad
> ...



Das mit den 96°C kann zwar hinkommen ...

http://media.bestofmicro.com/C/E/591422/original/01-Infrared-Metro-Last-Light-4K.png

 aber wie ermittelst du eigentlich die VRM-Temps? GPU-Z geht ja nicht, HWINFO?

Dass bei deiner defekten Karte die VRM-Temps nach dem Umbau auf den Mono Plus *mit* den kleinen VRM-Alukühlern höher waren als *ohne*, kann eigentlich nicht sein. Solltest du den Umbau nochmal machen wollen, müssen auf jeden Fall passive Kühler auf die Wandler. Darauf weißt Raff in dem Montagevideo auch hin:

Radeon RX 480 Test / Review auf Accelero Mono Plus: Polaris 10 leise auf 1.350/4.500 MHz Ã¼bertaktet - YouTube


----------



## RaidRazer (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Das mit den 96°C kann zwar hinkommen ...
> 
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/C/E/591422/original/01-Infrared-Metro-Last-Light-4K.png
> 
> ...



VRM Temps habe ich mit HWINFO ausgelesen.
Ich denke diese sollten richtig sein.

Hab schon etliche Kombinationen bei der alten Karte versuche und die besten Temperaturen ohne Kühlkörper erreicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Bild 1 ist mit den Kühlern aus dem Lieferumfang, Bild 2 und 3 macht auch einen guten Eindruck und diese Lösung hat Raff im Video auch angewendet. Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein, da bin ich überfragt.


----------



## RaidRazer (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bild 1 ist mit den Kühlern aus dem Lieferumfang, Bild 2 und 3 macht auch einen guten Eindruck und diese Lösung hat Raff im Video auch angewendet. Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein, da bin ich überfragt.



Richtig. 
Bild 1 sind die Originalkühler des Mono Plus.
Bild 2 ist ein alter Kühlkörper eines Accelero GTX280
Bild 3 sind Kühlkörper von Alpenföhn

Der original Vrm Kühler einer GTX 670 wäre Ideal aber schwer zu bekommen


----------



## htpzt (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hier gibt es neue Detailbilder von einer custom XFX RX480: XFX 라데온 RX 480 비레퍼런스 최초 입수!

Weiß irgendjemand was das für MOSFETs sind? Ich hab noch nie welche gesehen, die nicht in schwarzen Kunststoff verpackt waren. Bei diesen hier mit Metall außen sollte man ja die Wärme deutlich leichter ableiten können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das sind wohl die gleichen International Rectifier Mosfets wie bei der Fury X und auch 6 Phasen. Sollte wohl ausreichend sein


----------



## crisero (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Servas Mädels, kurze Frage an pro's.... Wie schlägt sich die RADEON R9 FURY NITRO TRI-X OC auf Full HD, und iss sie die 350 Euro wert die caseking haben möchte ?


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Für Full HD reicht sie locker aus. Und momentan gibt es von AMD nichts Besseres für den Preis. 

Vega 10 wird sicher > 100€ teurer.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

ja vor allem wenn man eine 1080 oder sogar die big pascal jungens schlagen kann, kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen das AMD auch die Preise anzieht


----------



## DerLachs (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ach Mensch, ich will endlich die Customs sehen und kaufen können.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ach Mensch, ich will endlich die Customs sehen und kaufen können.



ich auch, ich warte schon so lang


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Warum lässt sich eigentlich AMD bzw. die Boardpartner so viel Zeit?
Auch bezüglich Vega -> keine Lieks oder sonst was.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

was das soll weiß glaube ich nicht mal amd selber, villeicht um die leute echt auf die karten heiß zu machen


----------



## Shirozen (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wenn am 1.08. noch keine Customs raus sind werde ich wohl doch auf den grünen Zug aufspringen. Die Abstürze heute haben mir schon wieder gereicht.

Gesendet von meinem SGP771 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crisero (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die "Nur" 4 GB RAM Schrecken mich irgendwie vom Kauf der Fury ab.


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Welche Auflösung spielst du? 

Bei Full HD sollten die 4GB HBM die nächsten Jahre  locker reichen. Es sei denn du möchtest  1440p oder 4K Auflösungen nutzen oder du möchtest bei allen Spielen immer die am höchsten auflösenden Texturen nutzen, dann könnten die 4GB knapp werden. 

Ansonsten ist es ne gute Karte!


----------



## crisero (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Derzeit noch nur FHD, möchte aber spätestens gegen Ende des Jahres einen wqhd Schirm. 

350 Euro sind halt auch nen Batzen.... Nicht das ich es mir nicht leisten könnte, aber naja bin halt sparsam


----------



## DerLachs (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Momentan spiele auch ich auf Full HD, aber ich würde gerne in Richtung DSR/VSR gehen und mir einen Monitor-Neukauf ersparen. Vielleicht hole ich mir die RX 480/GTX 1060 und rüste dann auf Big Pascal oder Vega auf.


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



crisero schrieb:


> Derzeit noch nur FHD, möchte aber spätestens gegen Ende des Jahres einen wqhd Schirm.
> 
> 350 Euro sind halt auch nen Batzen.... Nicht das ich es mir nicht leisten könnte, aber naja bin halt sparsam


Bei WQHD könnte die Leistung eher ein Problem werden als der Speicher. 

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was man möchte. 

Möchtest du die nächsten 2-3 Jahre alle Games auf mindestens hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen spielen auf WQHD, ist die Fury sicher richtig. 

Möchtest du Alles auf Ultra und WQHD, musst du halt mehr Geld zahlen.


----------



## Hogan (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

MIttlerweile sieht man immer mehr GTX1060 Customs autauchen und noch immer nix konkretes zu den RX480-Customs. Wenns die Karten geben würde, hätte ich schon eine gekauft...nun hab ich bei der 980ti günstig zugeschlagen. Und wenn man nun so die ganzen Fury-Angebote sieht, werden auch immer mehr Käufer abgefischt. Gefällt mir garnicht, die AMD-Strategie. Auch wenn nvidia nicht viel liefern konnte, wusste man zumindest, wo man steht.


----------



## Thaiminater (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ach ich finde Vram ist überbewertet ich spiel in 1440p mit über 120 Fps und renn in keine Vram Probleme mit einem GB


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Und was Spiele in welchen Einstellungen spielst du?
So einfach kann man das nicht pauschalisieren zb. das neue Tomb Raider bzw. die ganzen Engines die auf starkes Texture Streaming setzen machen den Vram ordentlich voll. 
Schau dir mal die Benches von der 480 an da haben die 8 Gb der 480 für FullHD  in Tom Raider gerade so gereicht irgendwas um die 6-7 Gb waren voll.


----------



## Thaiminater (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dissi schrieb:


> Und was Spiele in welchen Einstellungen spielst du?
> So einfach kann man das nicht pauschalisieren zb. das neue Tomb Raider bzw. die ganzen Engines die auf starkes Texture Streaming setzen machen den Vram ordentlich voll.
> Schau dir mal die Benches von der 480 an da haben die 8 Gb der 480 für FullHD  in Tom Raider gerade so gereicht irgendwas um die 6-7 Gb waren voll.



Das war Sarkasmus ;D und btw war in CSGO in low


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Naja man muss differenzieren zwischen benötigen und haben. 

Denn meistens ist es so, das wenn mehr VRam verfügbar ist, dieser dann auch genutzt wird als wenn weniger da ist. An den FPS an sich ändert sich aber nichts. 

Es gibt dazu auch Vergleiche zwischen ner 480 mit 8GB und 4GB VRam


----------



## RaidRazer (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Kurzer Zwischenbericht zu meinem neuen Umbau.

Habe günstig (15 €) eine defekte Asus R7 260X erstanden. Also Kühler der 260X abgebaut und auf die Asus RX 480 geschnallt.
Freundlicherweise hat Asus beim Kühler der 260X mehrere Lochabstände gebohrt da der Kühler auf verschiedenen Karten eingesetzt wird.
Also passenden Lochabstand gewählt, Abstandshalter versetzt und mit frischer Alpenföhn Wärmeleitpaste auf die RX 480 geschraubt.
Der Kühler ist wie für die Karte gemacht. Keine Komplikationen, nichts steht irgendwo an und die Vrms werden direkt angepustet.

Edit: Pinbelegung hat sich erledigt. Rot und Grün ist jeweils das RPM Signal eines Lüfters.
Wird aber nur einmal benötigt somit wurde der 5 Pin Stecker einfach gegen einen 4 Pin getauscht.


----------



## Thaiminater (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenbericht zu meinem neuen Umbau.
> 
> Habe günstig (15 €) eine defekte Asus R7 260X erstanden. Also Kühler der 260X abgebaut und auf die Asus RX 480 geschnallt.
> Freundlicherweise hat Asus beim Kühler der 260X mehrere Lochabstände gebohrt da der Kühler auf verschiedenen Karten eingesetzt wird.
> ...



Dass ist ja nett


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Naja man muss differenzieren zwischen benötigen und haben.
> 
> Denn meistens ist es so, das wenn mehr VRam verfügbar ist, dieser dann auch genutzt wird als wenn weniger da ist. An den FPS an sich ändert sich aber nichts.
> 
> Es gibt dazu auch Vergleiche zwischen ner 480 mit 8GB und 4GB VRam



Das auch nicht ganz richtig umso voller der Vram ist umso häufiger muss dieser auch geleert werden und Texturen neu geladen werden der ganze Prozess kann auf jeden Fall
Auswirkung auf die FPS haben, wenn der Vram voll ist ist sowieso gelaufen viel Spaß mit 2-3 Fps .


----------



## JonnyFaust (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenbericht zu meinem neuen Umbau.
> 
> Habe günstig (15 €) eine defekte Asus R7 260X erstanden. Also Kühler der 260X abgebaut und auf die Asus RX 480 geschnallt.
> Freundlicherweise hat Asus beim Kühler der 260X mehrere Lochabstände gebohrt da der Kühler auf verschiedenen Karten eingesetzt wird.
> ...



Sieht super aus. Bin auf deine Werte gespannt


----------



## RaidRazer (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Sieht super aus. Bin auf deine Werte gespannt


Bin gerade am Testen. Temperaturwerte folgen in ein paar Minuten.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Horst_Koehler (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenbericht zu meinem neuen Umbau.
> 
> Habe günstig (15 €) eine defekte Asus R7 260X erstanden. Also Kühler der 260X abgebaut und auf die Asus RX 480 geschnallt.
> Freundlicherweise hat Asus beim Kühler der 260X mehrere Lochabstände gebohrt da der Kühler auf verschiedenen Karten eingesetzt wird.
> ...



Sehr schönes Projekt Reichen die beiden Heatpipes für die Polaris Chipgröße aus?


----------



## RaidRazer (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Projekt Reichen die beiden Heatpipes für die Polaris Chipgröße aus?



Hier die Temperaturwerte. Um deine Frage zu beantworten: JA! Die Lüfter sind zwar hörbar aber die Lautstärke hat sich im Vergleich zum Refernzkühler unter Last halbiert.

Die VRMs sind nicht mit Kühlkörper bestückt. Habe überlegt ob ich den original Vrm Kühlkörper aus dem Refernzkühler heraustrennen soll aber ich glaube das ist nicht nötig.


----------



## padigree (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Hier die Temperaturwerte. Um deine Frage zu beantworten: JA! Die Lüfter sind zwar hörbar aber die Lautstärke hat sich im Vergleich zum Refernzkühler unter Last halbiert.
> 
> Die VRMs sind nicht mit Kühlkörper bestückt. Habe überlegt ob ich den original Vrm Kühlkörper aus dem Refernzkühler heraustrennen soll aber ich glaube das ist nicht nötig.


Das nenn ich mal n custom Design [emoji28] 

Gesendet von meinem Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

AMD Radeon RX 470 and RX 460 Official Performance Revealed


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wann kommt denn die 470 bitte und zu welchem Preis?


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Hier die Temperaturwerte. Um deine Frage zu beantworten: JA! Die Lüfter sind zwar hörbar aber die Lautstärke hat sich im Vergleich zum Refernzkühler unter Last halbiert.
> 
> Die VRMs sind nicht mit Kühlkörper bestückt. Habe überlegt ob ich den original Vrm Kühlkörper aus dem Refernzkühler heraustrennen soll aber ich glaube das ist nicht nötig.



Naja hätte zu einem anderen Kühler gegriffen finde das DC Kühldesign nicht besonders toll da gehört endlich mal ne Bodenplatte drunter man sieht ja schon auf den Screenshots von dir das zwischen beiden Heatpipes wieder ein Spalt ist, um den anständig auszufüllen braucht man wieder deutlich mehr Wlp und kriegt ne schöne Sauerei wenn man den Kühler wechsel möchte.
Mehr Heatpipes hätten wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn gemacht denke mal das die zwei genau auf den Chip passen. Wie sehen den die Temps der Vrms aus?

Wie man allerdings sieht hätte AMD etwas mehr Kühlfläche in den Kühler verbaut, also den kompletten Innenraum anständig ausgenutzt hätte man jetzt nicht so Hitzeköpfe aber die Cent wollte man lieber sparen.


----------



## RaidRazer (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Mit dem DC Design gebe ich dir recht. Eigentlich habe ich genau das gemacht was Asus die letzten Jahre über immer "zusammengebastelt" hat.
Irgendeinen Kühler aus dem Sortiment auf eine x beliebige Karte geschraubt.

Vrm Temps liegen immer unter 90 Grad. Schonmal 5 Grad besser als mit dem Referenzkühler. Vielleicht bastle ich noch einen Kühlkörper für die Vrms.


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Traurig wenn man bedenkt das Kühler für Karten wie die 7970 noch komplett angepasst wurden und da wirklich zur Spitze gehörten... aber Premium ist Asus schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Dabei müssten die nur ihr dämliches HDT Konzept über Bord werfen


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

AMD RX 480 Extreme OC auf 1700 MHz (Flussigstickstoff) - YouTube


----------



## Beeast (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Gibst da eingentlich schon nen Termin wann den endlich die Customs der RX 480 kommen ? hab gesamtes system fertig und dieses wartet auf die karte ;D


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Nee konkrete angaben gibt es nicht


----------



## Schmuppes (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Beeast schrieb:


> Gibst da eingentlich schon nen Termin wann den endlich die Customs der RX 480 kommen ? hab gesamtes system fertig und dieses wartet auf die karte ;D



"When it's done." Alter Spruch, oft gültig. Niemand weiß etwas genaues, aber man kann wohl davon ausgehen dass es gegen Ende des Monats was wird.


----------



## dbekan96 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

SK Hynix: HBM2-Stacks mit 4 GByte ab dem dritten Quartal verfugbar - Golem.de
Fury X2 mit 32GB?


----------



## murkskopf (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Beeast schrieb:


> Gibst da eingentlich schon nen Termin wann den endlich die Customs der RX 480 kommen ? hab gesamtes system fertig und dieses wartet auf die karte ;D



Jupp, die PowerColor kommt am 21 Juli.

http://i.imgur.com/PrUCaeY.png


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dissi schrieb:


> Traurig wenn man bedenkt das Kühler für Karten wie die 7970 noch komplett angepasst wurden und da wirklich zur Spitze gehörten... aber Premium ist Asus schon lange nicht mehr.


Aber alle male noch besser als Powercolor. 
Am besten ist MSI und Sapphire. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Körschgen (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Powercolor baut neben Sapphire die besten AMD Karten.
Lüfterkurve kann man manchmal etwas entschärfen, aber bestimmt einer Asus vorzuziehen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Kann man nur zustimmen. Bei Powercolor sollte man aber zwecks BIOS aufpassen, bei Hawaii hatte gefühlt jede 2. Charge ein anderes BIOS. 


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dissi schrieb:


> Traurig wenn man bedenkt das Kühler für Karten wie die 7970 noch komplett angepasst wurden und da wirklich zur Spitze gehörten... aber Premium ist Asus schon lange nicht mehr.



Das Elend bei Asus ging doch schon bei der 7970 los. Riesen Kühler, aber nicht viel dahinter.
Ab und zu gabs eine gute Mittelklassekarte, aber an das letzte gute AMD Topmodell von Asus kann ich mich gerade nicht mal mehr erinnern...


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die 7970 DC2 hatte ich noch hier da haben alle Heatpipes auf dem Chip aufgelegen und das 3 Slot Design hatte ordentlich Kühllleistung konnte mich nicht beschweren. Hab das Ding mit neuer Wlp fast auf das Niveau einer 290 gedrückt (laut 3d Markr) und hatte nie über 70°C mit etwas angepasster Lüfterkurve.


----------



## dbekan96 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Kann über die 390 PCS+ echt nicht meckern. Powercolor legt halt nicht so viel Takt an und viel war auch nicht drin. (1010 zu 1060)
Allerdings ist der Verarbeitung Top und der Kühler ist 0 Plastik.

Die haben sich in den letzten Jahren gut hochgearbeitet finde ich.


----------



## Hogan (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich hatte bisher 2 Powercolorkarten und die warn beide Top. Meine 7950 hat jetzt in einem anderen PC ein neues Zuhause gefunden.


----------



## Outblast2010 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Meine letzte Powercolor war eine 6850. Konnte ebenfalls zu keiner Zeit irgendwas negatives sagen. Hab sie dann gegen eine Sapphire 290 getauscht und die alte verkauft. Der glückliche spielt damit heute noch.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die PCS+ der 7970 hatte unglaubliche Qualitätsschwankungen, schlechte WLP, überdrehte Schrauben, Instabilitätsprobleme durch den hohen Takt. Seit dem ist PC mir aber noch nie negativ aufgefallen und ist imho einer der besseren Hersteller.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

LOL ich hatte schon eine Powercolor, mein Leute im TS, mein Bruder und bei jeden die Karte kurz nach der 2 Jahre Schrott. 
Zu 90% Videospeicher, da diese kaum gekühlt sind.
Und Service haben die keinen, da auf keine deren Emails geantwortet wird.

Nie wieder Powercolor um sonst sind nicht die Billigsten.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> LOL ich hatte schon eine Powercolor, mein Leute im TS, mein Bruder und bei jeden die Karte kurz nach der 2 Jahre Schrott.
> Zu 90% Videospeicher, da diese kaum gekühlt sind.
> Und Service haben die keinen, da auf keine deren Emails geantwortet wird.
> 
> Nie wieder Powercolor um sonst sind nicht die Billigsten.



haben deine Kollegen denn mal daran gedacht das Telefon in die Hand zu nehmen, ich habe Raijintek auch wegen der RX 480 angeschrieben per Mail habe bis heute keine antwort bekommen. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das sie keinen Service haben


----------



## dbekan96 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Sieht doch gut aus bei der Karte:
Weiterleitungshinweis

"Früher" hätte ich die auch nie gekauft. Aber die 390 macht immer noch einen sehr guten Eindruck. Wie gesagt gute, saubere Verarbeitung. Bei <45% Fanspeed unter 70℃ die VRMs sind nur ca. 5℃ wärmer.
War aber auch nur Zufall das ich die Karte genommen habe. Wollte beim Verkauf der beiden 7950er nicht groß draufzahlen und die 390 von Sapphire war da noch mal 30€ teurer.

Ob ich Vega dann bei denen kauf ist aber eine andere Sache. Wahrscheinlich lande ich aber bei Sapphire. Gigabyte ging mir mit dem Vlock etwas auf die nerven und von XFX, Asus und mag ich nicht anfangen. 
Zudem suche ich ja ein passendes Design:


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> haben deine Kollegen denn mal daran gedacht das Telefon in die Hand zu nehmen, ich habe Raijintek auch wegen der RX 480 angeschrieben per Mail habe bis heute keine antwort bekommen. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das sie keinen Service haben


Dann gibt mir mal die Nummer! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

http://www.powercolor.com/de/comp_contactus.asp


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

+886-2-8698-3000 du weißt das dass Taiwan ist. Telefon Gebühren nach Taiwan sind Teuer und taiwanesisch kann ich nicht. Englisch nur per Google. 
Asus, MSI, Gigabyte und Sapphire haben deutschen Support. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

ich denke das man damit mehr erreiht als eine Mail zu schreiben...


----------



## RaidRazer (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich hab langsam aber sicher genug von meiner 480er.
Gestern ein paar Stunden verschiedene Games getestet (BF4, Battlefront, Froza 6 Apex, Project Cars)
Bei jeder noch so kleinen Taktveränderung der GPU erfolgt ein kräftiger Ruckler.
Hab testweise ein frisches aufgesetztes Windows versucht und die Karte auch im HTPC getestet.
Diese Ruckelorgie habe ich in jedem Rechner in dem die 480er verbaut ist.
Ich werd die Karte heute wieder zurückbauen und dann morgen zurück geben.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Juli 2016)

*Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> LOL ich hatte schon eine Powercolor, mein Leute im TS, mein Bruder und bei jeden die Karte kurz nach der 2 Jahre Schrott.
> Zu 90% Videospeicher, da diese kaum gekühlt sind.
> Und Service haben die keinen, da auf keine deren Emails geantwortet wird.
> 
> Nie wieder Powercolor um sonst sind nicht die Billigsten.



Seit 2013 trifft das Gesagte nicht mehr ganz zu. Bei den Lowbudget-Karten ist der Speicher zwar nicht gekühlt, aber bei der PCS+ beispielsweise schon. Man darf nicht mehr GNC 1 mit GNC 2 Karten vergleichen. 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> +886-2-8698-3000 du weißt das dass Taiwan ist. Telefon Gebühren nach Taiwan sind Teuer und taiwanesisch kann ich nicht. Englisch nur per Google.
> Asus, MSI, Gigabyte und Sapphire haben deutschen Support.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk



Powercolor bzw TUL hat in Hamburg einen Stützpunkt. Aber die meisten Karten werden eh beim Großhändler getauscht, und nicht beim Hersteller. 


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## dbekan96 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hersteller blind abzustempeln ist sowieso kurzsichtig. Asus war mal richtig Premium. Ich hatte seit S775 nur Asus Boards wie das P5Q Pro dann das Sabertooth 990FX und nun das x99 Deluxe (was manchmal seine Eigenarten hat aber davon merke ich nichts mehr evtl. lag es einfach an der Config) aber ich würde mir keine GPU von denen holen. Einmal mag ich dieses ROG nicht und dann haben die schon seit Ewigkeiten diesen Kühlermüll im Angebot.
Leider hat man bei AMD nicht so die Auswahl.
Ich würde auch mal gerne eine EVGA/ Plaint/ Zotac verbauen. Aber dafür müsste ich wechseln. 

Analog sollte man weniger bekannte/gute Hersteller aber nicht missachten. Die können sich auch gut hocharbeiten. Vielleicht weil sie sonst vom Markt verdrängt werden.
Man kann natürlich auch einach den Preiskampf ansteuern. Glaube das betreibt VTX3D die ganze Zeit.

Zum Support von Powercolor kann ich nichts sagen. Aber es sieht aus wie ein gewöhnliches RMA Formular. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das da gar nichts kommt wenn man denen schreibt. Auf die schnelle habe ich aber auch nichts bezüglich einer deutschen Seite gefunden.
Aber normalerweise schreibt man doch eh zuerst den Händler an wenn was nicht geht? 

Man sollte sich eben Informieren um rationale Entscheidungen treffen zu können. (Verdammtes gelerne für die Prüfungen )


----------



## Duvar (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

DOOM Graphics AMD vs Nvidia - 'The Way it's Meant to be Played' in 2016 - YouTube
Wichtig schaut es euch an.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Duvar schrieb:


> DOOM Graphics AMD vs Nvidia - 'The Way it's Meant to be Played' in 2016 - YouTube
> Wichtig schaut es euch an.



Das ist ja Widerlich, wie bei Nvidia die Texturen aufpoppen, wenn man heranszoomt. Ob das ein Trick von Nvidia ist um die FPS zu erhöhen? Oder ob die Speicheranbindung nicht schnell genug ist?


----------



## dbekan96 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Quatsch. Feature


----------



## seahawk (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Spricht viels für anderes Texturestreaming der Gameengine in Abhängikeit von der VRAM Größe. Um einen möglich Cheat zu beweisen hätte es ja auch eine R9 380 4GB getan, denn diese müsste sich auch genauso wie die RX480 verhalten, wenn es nicht am VRAM liegt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Da wird ne 8GB Karte mit einer 4GB und 3GB verglichen.
Logisch wo texturen nachladen!
Nicht diejenige mit 8GB! 

Interessant wäre es, wie es mit der 4GB version der RX 480 aussehen würde.


----------



## JaJa81 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Da wird ne 8GB Karte mit einer 4GB und 3GB verglichen.
> Logisch wo texturen nachladen!
> Nicht diejenige mit 8GB!
> 
> Interessant wäre es, wie es mit der 4GB version der RX 480 aussehen würde.


neee der hat ja noch ne gtx 780ti 3gb getestet zum vergleich ob die das auch macht, und hat sie ja nicht gemacht.er wollte wohl auf ein fehler bei der gtx 970 hinweisen oder so.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

meinst du ne 780, eine 770 mit 3gb gibt es nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Die 780 hat es auch gemacht.


----------



## JaJa81 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

sry 780 und stimmt sie hat es auch gemacht.


----------



## Jobsti84 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Meine R9 290 4gb macht das definitiv nicht.


----------



## Duvar (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Nitro Clocks: Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - SAPPHIRE RX 480 NITRO NOW AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER AT OVERCLOCKERS UK (WORLD FIRST) !!!


----------



## Dellwin (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Und Duvar,holste sie dir?


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Weil es bei der 480 immer wieder Thema ist, dass sich ein Nachrüstkühler lohnen kann, würde mich interessieren, ob die Lochabstände schon fix sind oder sie sich je nach Marke noch unterscheiden können, wie es bis jetzt immer wieder der Fall war.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Wenn Custom PCB´s zum Einsatz kommen, können die Lochabstände durchaus variieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

So neue Infos zu neue GPUs:


```
Possible Dual RX480 

CODENAME                DEV_ID  REV
Ellesmere DT Gemini XT	67DF	0xCC
Ellesmere Gemini Pro	67DF	0xCD

Vega10

CODENAME                DEV_ID  REV
VEGA10 6860_REV_00	6860	0x00
VEGA10 6860_REV_C0	6860	0xC0
```

Treiber: 16.300.2201.0


----------



## The_Muppet (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Angeblich soll die Powercolor Devil in manchen Ländern schon bei Amazon vorbestellbar und manche schon verschickt worden sein. Frage mich wann wir die hier kaufen können.


----------



## Dellwin (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Soweit ich mitbekommen hab,erst ab August...


----------



## The_Muppet (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Soweit ich mitbekommen hab,erst ab August...



8192MB Powercolor PCI-E RX 480 Red Devil DDR5

Anscheinend nicht wenn dass hier stimmt.


----------



## Hakenden (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dbekan96 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das so steht aber sowas ähnliches würde ich mir bei Vega wünschen: ZOTAC GeForce(R) GTX 1080 AMP Extreme | ZOTAC

Nur ohne LED und mit weißen Details und nicht von Nvidia


----------



## Thaiminater (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Der Grund wieso die Nitro so laut ist
Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - SAPPHIRE RX 480 NITRO NOW AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER AT OVERCLOCKERS UK (WORLD FIRST) !!!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ein schlechter Customkühler von Sapphire? Sowas gabs auch schon ne Weile nicht mehr


----------



## Mich83 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Im neuen Treiber besteht immernoch der Fehler in der Lüftersteuerung, wenn man selber Hand anlegt siehts anders aus.


Review: Sapphire Radeon RX 480 Nitro 4GB and 8GB OC - Graphics - HEXUS.net - Page 13
"we used the Asus GPU Tweak Utility and set a 33 per cent fan speed  (35.1dB, 1,440rpm, 83°C) that way, so there's an option for any user  considering these cards, though do understand that a manual speed means  the fan is always on."

Der Bug wird sicherlich noch behoben werden.


----------



## Thaiminater (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich wollt mir ja eig ne Nitro holen aber nicht so guter Lüfter +schlechte Verfügbarkeit bin ich wohl besser mit ner Referenz und nem Xtreme IV davon


----------



## Mich83 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ich hab se mir bei Am**** bestellt. Hoffe sie Trudelt bald ein.
Leider ist noch kein Termin angegeben, ich gehe aber von mitte August aus.
 Hab ein gedämmtes Gehäuse da wird mich die Lautstärke nicht so treffen bis der Bug dann behoben ist.


----------



## Pladdaah (5. August 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Hallo miteinander, 


hab seit Kurzem n Problem: meine RX480 taktet kurz nach dem Booten auf den Max Boost hoch und wird zu 100% ausgelastet 
(Pc siehe SIG.)
verschiedene treiber wurden ausprobiert (mit DDU). 
Geflackert im Desktopbetrieb hat sie trotz erhöhter Core-Spannung auch...

hier dazu ein Screenshot mit Standard! -einstellungen...

Link: ownCloud
PW: Passpcgh!

Irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## Chinaquads (5. August 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Kannst du die Bilder nicht im forum hochladen?


----------



## Thaiminater (5. August 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Das war bei mir gestern auch die Spieleperformance war glaub ich sogar besser


----------



## RaidRazer (7. August 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Ein paar Benchmarks zur RX 460 Gigabyte Radeon RX 460 WindForce 2X performance leaked | VideoCardz.com


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. August 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Etwa so schnell wie die 750Ti, gleicher Preis, gleicher Verbrauch. Der Vollausbau wird wohl die R7 370 ablösen


----------



## RaidRazer (7. August 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Etwa so schnell wie die 750Ti, gleicher Preis, gleicher Verbrauch. Ist jetzt nicht gerade überragend, mMn



Und das 2 Jahre nach Release der 750ti...


----------



## Thaiminater (8. August 2016)

*AW: Polaris / Vega - Laberthread*

Also die ist ja echt nicht gut bei dem Preis.  für 75 -100 Euro 
Wie sind eig eure ASIC Qualität? Meine ist 74% 
Können wir den Thread nicht in RX 480/470/460 umbennen ?


----------



## dsdenni (10. August 2016)

Finde auch das die 460 viel zu lahm ist

Ne 7850/7870 
    R9 270(x)
    R9 370 scheinen schneller zu sein

Irre ich mich da oder ist das so?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. August 2016)

Stimmt, ist aber auch nicht der Vollausbau. Der wird die alten Pitcairn Karten dann ablösen


----------



## dsdenni (12. August 2016)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist aber auch nicht der Vollausbau. Der wird die alten Pitcairn Karten dann ablösen


Achsoo, dann hoff ich mal das dieser Chip dann sogar oberhalb von 7850/70 ist


----------



## MaxDau (12. August 2016)

RX 480 4G soll eine 8G sein?
Habe heute einen Kommentar gelesen, den ich fast nicht glauben möchte.



> Falls ihr das Referenz design wollt kauft euch die günstige am besten 4gb Version da alle Karten 8gb haben nur mit BIOS Modifikation die Hälfte deaktiviert wurde und ganz einfach mit ATI flash zur 8 GB Version umgewandelt werden kann.



Kann da jemand mehr zu sagen? Ich halte es für "Bla Bla"


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

Ich würde es nicht riskieren.


----------



## OOYL (12. August 2016)

Soweit ich weiss nur bei der ersten Charge... Ich würde es riskieren^^
Ob das ganze wirklich "ganz einfach" ist, würde ich bezweifeln... Wenn noch keine Karte vorhanden ist, bezahle lieber den Aufpreis. Bei den "besseren" Custom-Designs wird das ohnehin ausgemerzt worden sein.

Zur Leistungsfähigkeit: Ich sehe Parallelen zum Bulldozer... Zurück an den Herd...


----------



## MaxDau (12. August 2016)

Naja, die Cutom lassen schon gut auf sich warten. Hab leider die Lieferung bei MF verpasst. Die hatten wohl heute Morgen 30 Stück der XFX 480 GTR. Die mit Standard-Design haben ja keine so gute Bewertung :/


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. August 2016)

Freunde,

gibt es schon Infos wann Vega (490) kommt?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. August 2016)

Nichts konkretes


----------



## Meroveus (18. August 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> gibt es schon Infos wann Vega (490) kommt?



Zwischen Oktober diesen Jahres und Anfang 2017 ist leider alles möglich. Zungen behaupten wohl noch in diesem Jahr: http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/RX-490-Listed-on-AMDs-Site.png

Da die Karte Teil der Promotion zu sein scheint, sollte sie also vor dem 31. Dezember aufschlagen (theoretisch), oder kurz danach . Vorausgesetzt bei der RX 490 handelt es sich im Vega.

Quelle: AMD & Sapphire List RX 490 "4K Gaming" Card With 2016 Launch Date


----------



## volvo242 (18. August 2016)

Hmmm wenn die 470 4GB auf 199 euro wär würde ich mir die Instant kaufen.


Die NV treiber sind der größte Rotz, (bei Fermi noch gut)
660 und 670 brechen in GTA immer wieder auf 15-20 Fps ein, meine 6670 im HTPC liefert dauerhaft 48 Fps


----------



## Venom89 (18. August 2016)

Selten so einen Bullshit gelesen "lol"


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## volvo242 (18. August 2016)

Was du ließt geht mir hinten vorbei,
ich hatte die letzten Tage das Problem...................


----------



## ZMC (19. August 2016)

Als alter AMD-Fan wollte ich mich nur mal drüber ausheulen, wie das Forum von NVIDIA Threads dominiert wird... hoffentlich bringt AMD endlich bald eine RX 490 raus, die was taugt!! Oder eine Fury X II mit mehr HBM. Dass AMD sich so bedeckt hält, ist aber kein gutes Zeichen.

Die RX 480 ist mir einfach zu wenig, ich hab drei 290Xer im Rechner, und Fury X erscheint mir nachwievor zu teuer für das, was sie ggü. 290X an Mehrleistung bringt. Wenn die 4GB nicht wären...


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. August 2016)

ZMC schrieb:


> Als alter AMD-Fan wollte ich mich nur mal drüber ausheulen, wie das Forum von NVIDIA Threads dominiert wird... hoffentlich bringt AMD endlich bald eine RX 490 raus, die was taugt!! Oder eine Fury X II mit mehr HBM. Dass AMD sich so bedeckt hält, ist aber kein gutes Zeichen.
> 
> Die RX 480 ist mir einfach zu wenig, ich hab drei 290Xer im Rechner, und Fury X erscheint mir nachwievor zu teuer für das, was sie ggü. 290X an Mehrleistung bringt. Wenn die 4GB nicht wären...



Auch ich finde es eigenartig dass es so gut wie keine Infos zur 490 bzw. Fury gibt.
Gerne würde ich meine 290 verkaufen und mir was stärkeres holen.
Wenn aber bis Dezember nichts von AMD kommt was der 1070 / 1080 Konkurrenz macht dann steige ich auf Nvidia um.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. August 2016)

Das war bei der 480 genauso,  ich denke das ist Marktstrategie
@volvo242
wenn du dich im Vorfeld richtig informiert hättest, hättest fu die 660 gar nicht erst gekauft...also selbst Schuld


----------



## volvo242 (19. August 2016)

> @volvo242
> wenn du dich im Vorfeld richtig informiert hättest, hättest fu die 660 gar nicht erst gekauft...also selbst Schuld



Das hat nichts mit dem Speicher zu tun die 670 zeigt das selbe verhalten,
aber hauptsache einfach mal was geschrieben


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit dem Speicher zu tun die 670 zeigt das selbe verhalten,
> aber hauptsache einfach mal was geschrieben
> 
> [emoji38]


Nope das meine ich nicht, ich meine das es komischerweise in letzter Zeit öfter vorkommt, das die 600/700er serie erstaunlich schlecht abschneidet. Der Speicher kommt noch dazu 😉
Ne670 hat zu dem auch nur2gb, reicht heute nicht mehr


----------



## volvo242 (19. August 2016)

> Ne670 hat zu dem auch nur2gb, reicht heute nicht mehr



Wenn ich da so auf meine 5970 blicke und GTA 5 einwandfrei auf Hoch läuft ,
was bei einer 670 und 660 in 20 Fps Drops endete.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da so auf meine 5970 blicke und GTA 5 einwandfrei auf Hoch läuft ,
> was bei einer 670 und 660 in 20 Fps Drops endete.


wow ein Spiel herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Trostpreis


----------



## volvo242 (19. August 2016)

FC4, Hitman Absolution, Hitman 2016 laufen alle in Hoch außer 2016 in Mittel 

So und das mit 1024MB


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> FC4, Hitman Absolution, Hitman 2016 laufen alle in Hoch außer 2016 in Mittel
> 
> So und das mit 1024MB



.. bestimmt mit 30 FPS ..


----------



## volvo242 (19. August 2016)

45 mit Limiter


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. August 2016)

in was für êiner auflösung 800x600?


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> FC4, Hitman Absolution, Hitman 2016 laufen alle in Hoch außer 2016 in Mittel
> 
> So und das mit 1024MB



Mach mal bitte ein Video sonst ist das einfach nur geblubber.


----------



## volvo242 (19. August 2016)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> in was für êiner auflösung 800x600?


1920x1200, mehr als trollen kannst ja nicht 





> Mach mal bitte ein Video sonst ist das einfach nur geblubber.


Wieso sollte ich, ich spiel ja wie ich spiel, 
ob du es für geblubber hälst interessiert mich doch nicht.


----------



## Boarder1312 (19. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> 1920x1200, mehr als trollen kannst ja nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber da stimmt was nicht.
Bei mir füllt gtaV mehr Vram, in hoch und Mittel, als 1GB..Ich hatte ein 270x 2gb und da hatte ich schon 1.9gb uns nicht alles auf hoch. Natürlich mittleres AA eingeschaltet.


----------



## volvo242 (19. August 2016)

> Natürlich mittleres AA eingeschaltet.



Hier hast du deinen Fehler, ich mag AA nicht (weder FXAA noch MSAA)


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Hier hast du deinen Fehler, ich mag AA nicht (weder FXAA noch MSAA)


warum spielst du dann am Rechner nimm doch gleich ne konsole


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Hier hast du deinen Fehler, ich mag AA nicht (weder FXAA noch MSAA)



Wie kann man AA nicht mögen ich mein FXAA ok aber pauschal macht die Aussage keinen Sinn  .


----------



## volvo242 (19. August 2016)

Doch ich hasse Glättung allgemein, sieht für mich selbst mit 8x MSAA immer leicht Unscharf aus.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. August 2016)

Tschuldigung aber dann solltest du zum Augenarzt gehen es gibt Arten der Kantenglättung die das Bild unscharf machen zb. FXAA aber MSAA hat nichts mit Unschärfe zu tun, im weitesten Sinne könnte man sogar sagen das die Kanten damit höher aufgelöst werden weil so nun mal ganz grob gesagt meisten Kantenglättungen funktionieren.


----------



## volvo242 (20. August 2016)

Falsch, 
dann musst du mal lernen wie Katenglättung funktioniert (1 Pixel ist nunmal 1 Pixel),
selbst wenn du 1000x MSAA hast bleibt am Monitor 1 Pixel 1 Pixel.

Ich soll zum Augenarzt danke, 
unter den besten Werten im Land.


Finde ich lustig wie jemand versucht jemanden was ein zu reden,
ich mag lieber Treppchen als eine Weichspülung oder erhöhte befeuchtete Augen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (20. August 2016)

Kantenglättung ist doch was für Pussies! 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Falsch,
> dann musst du mal lernen wie Katenglättung funktioniert (1 Pixel ist nunmal 1 Pixel),
> selbst wenn du 1000x MSAA hast bleibt am Monitor 1 Pixel 1 Pixel.
> 
> ...



Tschuldigung aber da fällt mir wenig zu ein warum sollte man am Monitor dann Downsampling bzw. SSAA nutzen?


----------



## volvo242 (20. August 2016)

Antialiasing (Computergrafik) – Wikipedia


----------



## Rotavapor (20. August 2016)

Welche VSR Möglichkeiten hat die rx480 von FHd aus? Bis 4k oder noch weitere?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Falsch,
> dann musst du mal lernen wie Katenglättung funktioniert (1 Pixel ist nunmal 1 Pixel),
> selbst wenn du 1000x MSAA hast bleibt am Monitor 1 Pixel 1 Pixel.
> 
> ...


du hast wirklich so gar keine ahnung aber mach weiter so haben wir alle was zu lachen.

PS: ein Pixel ist ein Pixel ja aber der treppcheneffekt bei den Kanten lässt sich bin kantenglätuung


----------



## volvo242 (20. August 2016)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> du hast wirklich so gar keine ahnung
> aber mach weiter so haben wir alle was zu lachen.


Du hast keine Ahnung

Ja wir auch, freundliche Grüße aus dem Anand. Forum.........


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. August 2016)

jup ich habe keine Ahnung, schon traurig wenn man die ganze Zeit Stuss redet und sich das selber nicht eingestehen kann. 
Nebenbei nmal bemerkt nenn mir mal einen Punkt wo ich Mist geredet habe?


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. August 2016)

Im Prinzip hat Volvo242 recht ... Kantenglättung egal welcher Art und Stärke verwäscht die Kanten indem aus einer Farbe verschiedene Farbabstufungen werden.

Hier mal am Beispiel des Startbildschirms von ROTTR stark vergrößert. Links: Kantenglättung aus  / Rechts: SMAAx4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verwaschung ist hier gut sichtbar ... Aber dieser Effekt ist ja durchaus gewünscht, damit Übergänge zwischen Kante un Umgebung eben nicht hervorstechen, sondern weich ineinander übergehen.

Je höher die DPI (Dots per Inch) eines Displays um so weniger fallen diese Verwaschungseffekte auf ... So erscheint ein Bild mit einer Auflöung von 1080P verwaschener als in 2160P.
Hier mal als Vergleich, welche Informationen auf die gleiche Fläche passen würden (Wieder vergrößert):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie zu sehen ist, wirkt das ganze Bild links schärfer. Jetzt stellt euch vor die Kante rechts würde wie die Kante im linken Bild aufgelöst und sie wäre wesentlich weniger Verwaschen.
Die Tatsache, dass die Kanten verwaschen bleibt aber.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. August 2016)

ja anders kriegt man die Kanten ja auch nicht gerade...


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. August 2016)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> ja anders kriegt man die Kanten ja auch nicht gerade...



Schon klar, habe ich ja auch geschrieben ... Aber manche Leute sind eben empfindlicher (Augentränen) wenn das Bild verwaschener ist. Kann man auch gut beobachten, wenn man mal eine DVD auf einem FullHD Fernseher schaut. Die Augen ermüden schneller als bei eine BlueRay und das unabhängig davon wie gut der Player und Fernseher skaliert. Das kann bis hin zu Kopfschmerzen führen.


----------



## Duvar (20. August 2016)

Heißt das nicht PPI? Bin ja dann gut aufgestellt mit meinen 185.12 PPI (Pixels Per Inch)


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. August 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Heißt das nicht PPI? Bin ja dann gut aufgestellt mit meinen 185.12 PPI (Pixels Per Inch)



Geht beides: DPI Calculator / PPI Calculator


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. August 2016)

Ganz ehrlich für mich mach das immer noch keinen Sinn, ja die Übergänge zwischen den einzelnen Pixel sind anders als ohne AA und auch deine Screenshots zeigen eben das wie sonst sollte man Kanten glätten? 
Aber mit dem Menschlichen Auge kann mir niemand erzählen dass das Bild ohne vernünftiges AA besser aussieht da ist das geflimmere deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. August 2016)

natürlich, das ist ja gerade das lustige daran


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. August 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich für mich mach das immer noch keinen Sinn, ja die Übergänge zwischen den einzelnen Pixel sind anders als ohne AA und auch deine Screenshots zeigen eben das wie sonst sollte man Kanten glätten?
> Aber mit dem Menschlichen Auge kann mir niemand erzählen dass das Bild ohne vernünftiges AA besser aussieht da ist das geflimmere deutlich schlimmer.



Du übersiehst dabei nur eines .... Das was du bei AA einsparst kannst du in eine höher Auflösung stecken. Und das glättet effektiver als AA und verschwimmt eben nicht. Das ganze Bild wird schärfer.

Hier wieder mein Beispiel - Ausgangsbilder (auch mal auf die FPS achten):

3160P ohne AA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1440P mit SSAAx4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier im Auschnittsvergleich. Achtet mal auf die Dokumente. Bücher, die Bildschirmkante Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich bin euch noch was schuldig:

Einstellungen Treiber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der letzte Beweis - Der interne Benchmark für beide Einstellungen - Grafikkarte GTX1080:

Benchmark 2160 - No AA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benchmark 1440P - SSAA 4x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Benchmarkdurchlauf habe ich eine flimmernde Kante festgestellt, die aber in beiden Versionen geflimmert hat und das war im Tempel der Vorsprung auf der linken Seite ... Ingesamt hat das Bild aber unter 1440P unruhiger/flimmriger gewirkt. Das betraf sowohl die Vegetation im Geothermalen Tal, wie auch die gesamte Tempelfasade in Syrien.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (21. August 2016)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Geht beides: DPI Calculator / PPI Calculator



Ne, DPI kommt aus der Drucktechnik und sollte eigentlich nur beim gedruckten Werk Anwendung finden. Auch wenn es viele als Synonym verwenden, es ist nicht das Gleiche (/Klugscheißmodus aus)


----------



## Lt.Ford (21. August 2016)

//Edit: Ich hab das mal in einen eigenen Thread verschoben: RX 480 Referenz: Lüfter beim Booten?


----------



## Mexdus (21. August 2016)

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob die Power Color RedDevil die einzige leiste Karte der 480er Reihe ist? Oder gibt es eine, die nur etwas lauter aber auch leistungsfähiger ist?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. August 2016)

Die Asus Strix ist auch ganz gut, die MSI vermutlich ebenfalls


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2016)

Wird AMD Vega mit HBM Speicher kommen?
Und wie wird wohl der Einstiegspreis für Vega aussehen? Ab 400 Euro?

Edit: Die Erste Frage habe ich mir wohl mit lesen des Startbeitrags gerade selber beantwortet.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2016)

Freunde, 2 Fragen :

Wird Polaris 10 oder 11 stärker? 
& würdet ihr jetzt noch die Fury X für 275-300 Euro kaufen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. August 2016)

@FortuneHunter

Natürlich ist eine höhere Auflösung immer der Beste Weg da das ganze Bild wie du schon sagst geglättet wird bzw. allgemein schärfer wirkt nur ist das leider nicht mit jedem Titel möglich. Gerade abseits der großen AAA Titel gibt es häufig Probleme mit nicht skallierenden Huds bzw. abstürzen wenn man dem Spiel eine höhere Auflösung aufzwängen will auch mit Tools mit Gedosato gehts bei einem Großteil der Spiele am Markt immer noch nicht. Da bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als mit AA zu arbeiten.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Freunde, 2 Fragen :
> 
> Wird Polaris 10 oder 11 stärker?
> & würdet ihr jetzt noch die Fury X für 275-300 Euro kaufen?



Polaris 10 ist doch die 480 und Polaris 11  müsste die 460 sein, die 470 ist ja eine kastrierte 480 soweit ich weiß, demnach ist die 480/470 natürlich deutlich schneller.
Eine Fury X zu dem Preis.. würde ich mir eher eine Nano kaufen und zur Not eben einen anderen Kühler drauf schrauben.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wird AMD Vega mit HBM Speicher kommen?
> Und wie wird wohl der Einstiegspreis für Vega aussehen? Ab 400 Euro?
> 
> Edit: Die Erste Frage habe ich mir wohl mit lesen des Startbeitrags gerade selber beantwortet.



Kommt ganz drauf an wie stark Vega ist und was AMD damit von Nvidia angreifen kann. Natürlich wird man bei gleicher Leistung zur Nvidia Karte nicht das gleiche verlangen, AMD hat eben bei einem Großteil der Käufer immer noch einen schlechten Ruf und man muss wieder Marktanteile sichern, aber wenn man mit der 1080 gleichzieht könnte ich mir auch über 500€ vorstellen gerade mit HBM.


----------



## Abductee (21. August 2016)

Mexdus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig, ob die Power Color RedDevil die einzige leiste Karte der 480er Reihe ist? Oder gibt es eine, die nur etwas lauter aber auch leistungsfähiger ist?



Die MSI ist nach dem ersten Testbericht die leiseste von allen.
Kostet aber aktuell auch 20-30€ mehr als die Powercolor.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. August 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wie wird wohl der Einstiegspreis für Vega aussehen? Ab 400 Euro?



Gut möglich


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. August 2016)

Aber eher für die kleine Vega.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> @FortuneHunter
> 
> Natürlich ist eine höhere Auflösung immer der Beste Weg da das ganze Bild wie du schon sagst geglättet wird bzw. allgemein schärfer wirkt nur ist das leider nicht mit jedem Titel möglich. Gerade abseits der großen AAA Titel gibt es häufig Probleme mit nicht skallierenden Huds bzw. abstürzen wenn man dem Spiel eine höhere Auflösung aufzwängen will auch mit Tools mit Gedosato gehts bei einem Großteil der Spiele am Markt immer noch nicht. Da bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als mit AA zu arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Ich meine natürlich Vega 10 und Vega 11  
Die Nano ist ja schwächer als die Fury X oder?


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. August 2016)

Dachte schon  na wenn AMD die Namen beibehält wird Vega 10 wohl die schnellere werden. 
Die Fury läuft at Stock etwas schneller ist aber aus dem Effizienz Optimum rausgetaktet worden und wird sehr warm.
Wenn die Nano gut gekühlt wird ist die vielleicht ein paar Prozente langsamer dafür aber deutlich stromsparender, kälter und leiser.
Vom Chip sind Fury X und Nano soweit ich weiß gleich, weiß nur nicht ob es Nachrüstkühler auf die Nano passen.
Ich finde die Nano die allgemein schönere Karte natürlich kannst du auch wenns dir nur um Leistung geht zur Fury X greifen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2016)

Also ich denke für 275€ bekomme ich nichts besseres. 
Ob man irgendeine Vega unter 400€ bekommen wird?


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. August 2016)

Das wird dir niemand beantworten können weil niemand die Leistung von Vega momentan einschätzen kann.
Aber ne 290 reicht doch noch gut bis Vega kommt ich persönlich würde warten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2016)

Ja warten kann man ja bekanntlich immer aber ich hätte gerne mehr FPS in manchen games. 
Meine Befürchtung ist dass es noch lange dauert bis Vega kommt und man dann nichts unter 400 Euro bekommt. 

Dann habe ich umsonst gewartet


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2016)

Kauf halt eine 1070, dann haste ca 45-50% mehr FPS.
Sollte super reichen für WQHD.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kauf halt eine 1070, dann haste ca 45-50% mehr FPS.
> Sollte super reichen für WQHD.




Würde ich SOFORT machen wenn ich nicht einen Freesync Monitor hätte. 
Die ganzen ROG Monitore von Asus sind ja eine Qualitätszumutung 
Deswegen hätte ich gerne eine schnellere Karte von AMD. 
Meinen BenQ gebe ich wirklich ungern her..


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2016)

Dann haste halt kein FreeSync^^
Hab ich auch nicht und viele andere auch net.
Falls das aber für dich ein must have ist, dann musst du halt warten und ein Umstieg auf die aktuellen AMD Karten lohnt nicht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2016)

X-Sync ist einfach nice to have. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen wieder mit tearing spielen zu müssen


----------



## murkskopf (22. August 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Dachte schon  na wenn AMD die Namen beibehält wird Vega 10 wohl die schnellere werden.



Die Codenamen der Chips basieren auf dem Zeitpunkt des Designs: 10 für den ersten Chip, 11 für den zweiten. Soweit mir bekannt, soll Vega 10 der schwächere Chip sein.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. August 2016)

Bestelle einfach die Fury X. Für den Preis gibt es nix Besseres!
Kriegst sicher um 250+ Euro bei, um den Vegastart noch los, eher sogar mehr !!


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. August 2016)

Dann würde die Fury X wertstabil bleiben  bzw. zum aktuellen Gebrauchtpreis sogar steigen warum sollte das passieren?


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Aber eher für die kleine Vega.


Die meinte ich ja!


----------



## Meroveus (22. August 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wie wird wohl der Einstiegspreis für Vega aussehen? Ab 400 Euro?



Das kommt halt darauf an, wo sie sich Leistungstechnisch einordnet. GTX 1070 Niveau -> 400-450 Euro, GTX 1080 Niveau -> 700-750 Euro. 

Diese Angaben sind allein meine Meinung und beziehen sich auf Vega 10.


----------



## Thaiminater (23. August 2016)

Ich hab grade entdeckt dass meine RX 480 Spulenfiepen hat


----------



## ATIR290 (23. August 2016)

Welches Modell bitte und welcher Hersteller.
Warum bist von Fury abgewandert ?


----------



## Meroveus (23. August 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich hab grade entdeckt dass meine RX 480 Spulenfiepen hat



Scheuch es einfach mit einem Besen aus dem Zimmer .


----------



## StarforceZx (23. August 2016)

Hat hier irgendwer eine Polaris Karte und hat schon undevolting betrieben?  Wenn ja, dann würde mich mal interessieren wie so die Spannungen bei den einzelnen P States so aussehen


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. August 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich hab grade entdeckt dass meine RX 480 Spulenfiepen hat



Bei wie viel Fps?


----------



## Thaiminater (23. August 2016)

300-600


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. August 2016)

Naja dann mach doch einfach einen Framelimiter an gibt doch mittlerweile auch im Treiber selbst bei Shootern wie CS Go läuft man ab 200-250 Fps sowieso ins CPU Limit rein.


----------



## Thaiminater (23. August 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Naja dann mach doch einfach einen Framelimiter an gibt doch mittlerweile auch im Treiber selbst bei Shootern wie CS Go läuft man ab 200-250 Fps sowieso ins CPU Limit rein.



Also ich lauf bei CSGO ins Gpu Limit bei etwa 400 außerdem laggt es in CS für mich unter 300 FPS


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. August 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich hab grade entdeckt dass meine RX 480 Spulenfiepen hat



Gieß doch einfach die Spulen[emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gieß doch einfach die Spulen[emoji6]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk



Wat??


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. August 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also ich lauf bei CSGO ins Gpu Limit bei etwa 400 außerdem laggt es in CS für mich unter 300 FPS



Tja dann musst du mit dem Spulenfiepen wohl leben oft ist das kein Grund für einen Austausch und gerade bei der nicht gut erhältlichen 480 wirst du wenig Glück haben (nicht das man es nicht trotzdem versuchen könnte).
Ich persönlich spiele mit 300 Fps CS GO auf 400 und darüber fallen die starken Frametime Unterschiede wenn doch mal viel passiert mir persönlich zu stark auf. Gerne droppt es bei mir mal von 300 auf 260-270 merken tue ich das nicht.
Bei 400 bekommt ich schon ab und zu heftige Frametime-Drops kann allerdings auch gut und gerne an der CPU liegen obwohl diese ausreichend übertaktet sein sollte. Wenn du allerdings sagst das du alles ab 300 Fps und darunter in CS Go als ruckelnd empfindest kann da niemand was dagegen sagen.


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Tja dann musst du mit dem Spulenfiepen wohl leben oft ist das kein Grund für einen Austausch und gerade bei der nicht gut erhältlichen 480 wirst du wenig Glück haben (nicht das man es nicht trotzdem versuchen könnte).
> Ich persönlich spiele mit 300 Fps CS GO auf 400 und darüber fallen die starken Frametime Unterschiede wenn doch mal viel passiert mir persönlich zu stark auf. Gerne droppt es bei mir mal von 300 auf 260-270 merken tue ich das nicht.
> Bei 400 bekommt ich schon ab und zu heftige Frametime-Drops kann allerdings auch gut und gerne an der CPU liegen obwohl diese ausreichend übertaktet sein sollte. Wenn du allerdings sagst das du alles ab 300 Fps und darunter in CS Go als ruckelnd empfindest kann da niemand was dagegen sagen.



Ja ich hab max_fps auf 299 und dann läuft es am besten und nicht unbedingt dass es bei 200 ruckelt aber man merkt schon das die Eingabe um einiges schwammiger ist und ja deswegen muss ich wohl damit leben


----------



## Boarder1312 (24. August 2016)

Bei 300 fps rennt doch fast jede CPU uns Cpu- limit.
Und je nach Prozessor geht das auch schon ab 200 fps los.

Bei schwachen Cpus natürlich schon bei niedrigen fps.


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Bei 300 fps rennt doch fast jede CPU uns Cpu- limit.
> Und je nach Prozessor geht das auch schon ab 200 fps los.
> 
> Bei schwachen Cpus natürlich schon bei niedrigen fps.



Ich kann dir gerne nen paar Screens schicken dass ich bei 400 FPS noch nicht ins CPU Limit renn. Weiß jmd wie ich den Afterburner zum Laufen kriegen könnte? Kann nichts einstellen. Hab das 8auer OC Bios drauf und den Backdoor MOD


----------



## Boarder1312 (24. August 2016)

Wenn er aber diese framedrops hat....

Gratuliere zu einem starken Prozessor.
Was hast du denn für einen?


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Wenn er aber diese framedrops hat....
> 
> Gratuliere zu einem starken Prozessor.
> Was hast du denn für einen?



Nen I5-6600k oced auf 4.4 Ghz. Framedrops bin ich grad am rausfinden hat was mit der Graka zutun bin grad am kucken


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. August 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Wat??



Epoxidharz - hat Powercolor bei der R9 290X angewendet, um durch das Vergießen coil whine zu reduzieren.
Findet auch so Anwendung in der Elektrotechnik.

Epoxidharz Versiegelung, Epoxid klar, glasklar, versiegeln


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. August 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Bei 300 fps rennt doch fast jede CPU uns Cpu- limit.
> Und je nach Prozessor geht das auch schon ab 200 fps los.
> 
> Bei schwachen Cpus natürlich schon bei niedrigen fps.



CS GO ist vergleichweise CPU lastig gerade bei hohen Tickrates, wenn nicht viel passiert kann ne aktuelle GPU auch gut und gerne mal 500-600 Fps stemmen.
In Bf4 könntest du auch ohne Tool die Frametimes anzeigen lassen, in CS GO gehts das soweit ich weiß nicht. Wie sieht es denn im Afterburner bei dir aus 
kannst du mal Screenshots hochladen?



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Epoxidharz - hat Powercolor bei der R9 290X angewendet, um durch das Vergießen coil whine zu reduzieren.
> Findet auch so Anwendung in der Elektrotechnik.
> 
> Epoxidharz Versiegelung, Epoxid klar, glasklar, versiegeln
> ...



Da würde ich lieber mit dem Spulenfiepen leben als bei ner neu gekauften GPU Experimente zu machen von denen man wenig bis keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Da würde ich lieber mit dem Spulenfiepen leben als bei ner neu gekauften GPU Experimente zu machen von denen man wenig bis keine Ahnung hat.


Dass hab ich mir auch gedacht. Bin grad selber am Übertakten bis 1370 geht es relativ gut hab 1,187 V anliegen, die Gpu wird nur 75 Grad heiß dafür die VRM's kuschelige 112°C


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. August 2016)

Hast du den Kühlkörper für die Rückseite des Acellero 4 angebracht oder passt der auf der GPU nicht habe von den Arctics wenig Ahnung aber der soll doch die Wärme der Vrms aus der Rückseite ziehen. Ansonsten würde ich mal nachmessen und nen Satz Vrm Kühlkörper kaufen das kostet nicht die Welt und sollte eine deutlich Verbesserung bringen.


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

Ja ich hab den Rückkühler drauf nur meine Case Belüftung ist noch nicht das wahre da bin ich grad dabei am Basteln. Und sonst kuck ich mal danach dass ding ist halt die Graka steckt im 2ten Slot und deswegen kriegt der nicht so viel Luft ändert sich aber noch. Das Maximale was ich grad beim BF4 spielen hatte war 105 Grad was ja noch im Rahmen ist


----------



## Rolk (24. August 2016)

Der Arctic Accelero Xtreme 4 braucht soviel ich weis einen Luftzug auf der Rückseite, damit er optimal funktioniert. Dann sind auch Traumtemperaturen bei den VRMs möglich. Vielleicht einfach mal einen grösseren (überstehenden) Lüfter an den CPU Kühler schnallen, möglicherweise reicht das schon.


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der Arctic Accelero Xtreme 4 braucht soviel ich weis einen Luftzug auf der Rückseite, damit er optimal funktioniert. Dann sind auch Traumtemperaturen bei den VRMs möglich. Vielleicht einfach mal einen grösseren (überstehenden) Lüfter an den CPU Kühler schnallen, möglicherweise reicht das schon.



Also ich weiß nicht wie du dass meinst ? Ich werd jedenfalls unter dem Kühler nochmal 2 Lüfter anbringen nachdem das Case auf der Seite liegt. Dadurch dass das Case dann auch geschlossen ist sollte der Luftstrom auch besser sein. Grad hat sich meine Graka wohl in BF4 selbst verabschiedet bin jetzt mal auf 1350 runter.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. August 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Dass hab ich mir auch gedacht.



Man(n) nehme einen Pinsel und Epoxidharz, streicht die Spulen damit ein, lässt sie trocknen und wiederholt den Vorgang eventuell, falls das Harz sehr dünn aufgetragen ist.



Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (24. August 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht wie du dass meinst ? Ich werd jedenfalls unter dem Kühler nochmal 2 Lüfter anbringen nachdem das Case auf der Seite liegt. Dadurch dass das Case dann auch geschlossen ist sollte der Luftstrom auch besser sein. Grad hat sich meine Graka wohl in BF4 selbst verabschiedet bin jetzt mal auf 1350 runter.



Wenn der Lüfter vom CPU Kühler übersteht sollte er etwas Luftzug Richtung Backplatte der Grafikkarte schicken. Du musst bedenken der Luftzug hinter einem Lüfter geht auch Trichterförmig nach aussen und nicht nur gerade nach hinten.


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn der Lüfter vom CPU Kühler übersteht sollte er etwas Luftzug Richtung Backplatte der Grafikkarte schicken. Du musst bedenken der Luftzug hinter einem Lüfter geht auch Trichterförmig nach aussen und nicht nur gerade nach hinten.



Der Kühler ist mindestens 10 cm vom CPU Kühler entfernt aber wenn ich die Frontlüfter nen bisschen aufdreh werden es schnuckelige 80°C. Desweiteren modd ich noch mein Case dass ich dass Seitenfenster wieder drauftun kann.


----------



## Chinaquads (24. August 2016)

Hast du die karte im 2ten pcie slot?


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

Ja da nebem dem Olymp kein Platz mehr ist. Ich hab mein Case jetzt auf die Seite gelegt dann kommt unten ein Lochblech hin und dann 2 Lüfter drauf da muss ich nur den linken Teil wo die Festplattenhalterung ist wegflexxen. Dann sollten sich die Temperaturen nochmal verbessern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich spiel grad Battlefield wegen konsistenteren FPS über 180 geht es um einiges einfacher und das bei lauen 55°C da ich die Lüfter grad auf 100% gefixt hab.
Noch ne Frag und zwar wenn ich da VRM Kühlungen drauf mach wo genau sollen die hin?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ngsbericht-update-kuehlerwechsel-dsci2062.jpg
auf die linken schwarzen blöcke die rechten silbernen oder in die Mitte ?
Welche sind besser geeignet?
InLine 33955G RAM-Kuhler selbstklebende: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor oder Alphacool GPU RAM Aluminium Heatsinks 15x15mm - black: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Ich probier es glaube ich erstmal ohne


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. August 2016)

Die flachen kleinen "Bausteine" rechts neben den großen Schwarzen sind die Vrms.


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Die flachen kleinen "Bausteine" rechts neben den großen Schwarzen sind die Vrms.



ok danke da müssten die 1,5cm drauf passen vllt krieg ich es ja sogar hin ohne den Kühler abzumontieren


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. August 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> ok danke da müssten die 1,5cm drauf passen vllt krieg ich es ja sogar hin ohne den Kühler abzumontieren



OC ohne VRM Kühlung .

#rightintothedangerzone


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> OC ohne VRM Kühlung .
> 
> #rightintothedangerzone



Naja schau dir mal das 8auer oc video an der sagt er hat sich gar nicht darum gekümmert da die ja so oversized sind. Außerdem sind die ja eig durch die Backplate gekühlt. Ich wart jetzt einfach mal ab. Bei allem auf 50% werden die nur 90°C heiß


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. August 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Naja schau dir mal das 8auer oc video an der sagt er hat sich gar nicht darum gekümmert da die ja so oversized sind. Außerdem sind die ja eig durch die Backplate gekühlt. Ich wart jetzt einfach mal ab. Bei allem auf 50% werden die nur 90°C heiß


Der 8auer will seine Karte aber auch nicht paar Jahre nutzen [emoji6] .


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. August 2016)

Nach dem 8auer würde ich auch nicht unbedingt gehen wenn man länger was von seiner Karte haben möchte. 
In den Videos wird ja immer das maximal mögliche unter Lust / Wasser / Stickstoff gezeigt, dafür bekommt er von den Herstellern
Geld und bei Youtube Klicks.
Nach Spezifikation sind die Vrms bis 120°C zugelassen (außer daran hat sich etwas geändert), wie schnell diese allerdings altern kann man dann nicht sagen. 
Generell halte ich eine Temperatur von über 100°C für bedenklich andere sehen das natürlich anders hat schließlich jeder selbst Geld für seine Hardware ausgegeben und kann demnach auch entscheiden mit welchen Rahmenbedingungen diese läuft.


----------



## Thaiminater (24. August 2016)

Dann bestell ich mir glaub einfach ne Packung hiervon 
Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Aluminium VGA Kuhler 14x13mm selbstklebend
Und dann kommen noch 2-4 Silent Wings rein und dann müsste das passen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. August 2016)

Arctic Accelero 4, totaler Mist mit backplate Kühlung. Der 3er war besser. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (25. August 2016)

Komisch, ich hatte mit dem 4er keine probleme und die vrm temps waren auch immer top. Sei es bei der 290, 980, 980ti oder der 1070... Temperaturen gpu und vrm sehr gut. Kann sich bei euch eigentlich nur um einen Montagefehler handeln. Oder die vrms strahlen wenig Wärme furch das pcb ab.


----------



## Thaiminater (25. August 2016)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Arctic Accelero 4, totaler Mist mit backplate Kühlung. Der 3er war besser.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk



Naja die Vrms werden ja schon gekühlt nur sollten die in Richtung Rückseite des Cases verlaufen. Da die Gehäuselüfter dann noch um einiges besser kühlen würden. Aber man merkt schon den Unterschied wenn ich die Gehäuselüfter nen bisschen hochdreh.


----------



## Duvar (25. August 2016)

Soweit ich weiß profitiert der Kühler davon, wenn ein Lüfter bzw ein Luftzug die Backplate anpustet.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. August 2016)

der 3 hatte auch schon ne backplate oder?


----------



## Duvar (25. August 2016)

Nee da wurde noch mit kleinen Kühlkörperchen gekühlt, beim 4er gibt es kein kleben etc, da erledigt das alles die Backplate, aber wie gesagt, die sollte auch gut gekühlt werden, für deutlich bessere Ergebnisse.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. August 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee da wurde noch mit kleinen Kühlkörperchen gekühlt, beim 4er gibt es kein kleben etc, da erledigt das alles die Backplate, aber wie gesagt, die sollte auch gut gekühlt werden, für deutlich bessere Ergebnisse.


habs mit dem Twin Turbo verwechselt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. August 2016)

Das PCB ist aber auch kein guter Wärmeleiter. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (25. August 2016)

finde backplates sollten hauptsächlich zur Stabilisierung dienen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. August 2016)

Zum Thema Backplate, Ich bin seit heute Besitzer einer RX 470 Gaming X und muss sagen eine Backplate hätte der echt gut getan. 

Edit: Nur das es nicht falsch verstanden wird, an sich ist die Karte super nur ist es eben eine Gaming X light.


----------



## Blackout27 (25. August 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Tests bzw Benchmarks wo man eine RX470 vs RX480 mit den gleichen Taktraten (GPU und Ram) vergleicht. Die Differenz bei guten Kühler (MSI) sind ja stolze 60€


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. August 2016)

Der unterschied bei gleichem Takt ist so gering, dass es niemandem jemals auffallen würde welche Karte im Rechner steckt. Selbst mit ihrem Verkrüppelten Speichertakt ist die 470 schon relativ nah an der 480 dran. 
Bei der MSI zahlt man bei der 480 den besseren Kühler, Backplate, Frontplate etc. im Vergleich zur 470.


----------



## Thaiminater (27. August 2016)

Mein erster Casemod ist fertig 57°C bei 1,2 V und 1350 Mhz ganz nett. Jetzt müssen nur noch die restlichen Lüfter kommen und es ist auch leise.


----------



## padigree (27. August 2016)

Scout Document

Gesendet von meinem Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RaidRazer (28. August 2016)

Jemand hier der eine Asus Rx 470 hat?

Habe diese bei einem Kollegen eingebaut und nur Probleme damit. Der Zerofan Modus ist ein schlechter Witz.
Bei 55 Grad gehen die Lüfter an und das bei 44% (etwa 1200 rpm). Unter 44% lassen sich die Lüfter nicht regeln.
Habe verschiedene Tools versucht ohne Erfolg. Die Karte erreicht bereits im Idle ohne Last (Youtube und Co.) 53 Grad.
Dadurch gehen die Lüfter ständig an und aus.  Natürlich steigen die Lüfter mit den besagten 44% ein was für meinen Geschmack viel zu laut ist.

Kann mir jemand erklären warum die Lüfter nicht unter 44% regelbar sind?


----------



## Schmuppes (28. August 2016)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Jemand hier der eine Asus Rx 470 hat?
> 
> Habe diese bei einem Kollegen eingebaut und nur Probleme damit. Der Zerofan Modus ist ein schlechter Witz.
> Bei 55 Grad gehen die Lüfter an und das bei 44% (etwa 1200 rpm). Unter 44% lassen sich die Lüfter nicht regeln.
> ...



Zur RX 470 kann ich nichts sagen, aber zur RX 480 Strix gab es einen Test, der das sehr niedrige Temperaturziel von 65°C bemängelt.  Vielleicht helfen dir die Infos, auch wenn der Kühler nicht derselbe wie bei der 480 ist. Beachte auch die späteren Abschnitte des Tests dazu:

Asus Radeon RX 480 Strix im Test - ComputerBase

Edit: PCGH hatte auch was zur 470 von Asus geschrieben geschrieben:

Radeon RX 470 im Test: Nur wenig langsamer als ihre grosse Schwester [Update mit Sapphire RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB]

"Warum Asus das Temperatur-Ziel 60 °C ausgerufen hat, ist unverständlich. Im Test fixierten wir die Lüfterdrehzahl auf den niedrigsten, per Wattman einstellbaren Wert von 1.056 U/Min, was in einer ausgelesen Drehzahl von 1.170 rpm resultierte. Die Temperaturen stiegen im Stresstest auf gut 70 °C, aber die Lautheit blieb bei sehr guten 1,0 Sone. Weniger risikofreudige Anwender können natürlich Zwischenstufen nutzen, wie etwa 1.200 eingestellte U/Min (ausgelesen: 1.325), die nur 1,6 Sone laut sind."


----------



## Chinaquads (28. August 2016)

Bios, billo Lüfter, was auch immer. Wieso kauft man sich ne asus, wenn es viele andere bessere karten gibt ?


----------



## Maddrax111 (28. August 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bios, billo Lüfter, was auch immer. Wieso kauft man sich ne asus, wenn es viele andere bessere karten gibt ?



Weil Asus drauf steht


----------



## RaidRazer (28. August 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bios, billo Lüfter, was auch immer. Wieso kauft man sich ne asus, wenn es viele andere bessere karten gibt ?



Ich habe das sch..ß Teil nicht gekauft. Nunja dann werde ich meinem Kollegen sagen er soll das Teil zurückschicken.



Schmuppes schrieb:


> "Warum Asus das Temperatur-Ziel 60 °C ausgerufen hat, ist unverständlich. Im Test fixierten wir die Lüfterdrehzahl auf den niedrigsten, per Wattman einstellbaren Wert von 1.056 U/Min, was in einer ausgelesen Drehzahl von 1.170 rpm resultierte. Die Temperaturen stiegen im Stresstest auf gut 70 °C, aber die Lautheit blieb bei sehr guten 1,0 Sone. Weniger risikofreudige Anwender können natürlich Zwischenstufen nutzen, wie etwa 1.200 eingestellte U/Min (ausgelesen: 1.325), die nur 1,6 Sone laut sind."




Genau das habe ich bereits gemacht.  Die 1200 rpm entsprechen den 44% laut Gpu-Z usw. Im Idle einfach unerträglich. Da ist meine 7970 von Sapphire bei 44% noch leiser als die Asus.


----------



## Thaiminater (28. August 2016)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Jemand hier der eine Asus Rx 470 hat?
> 
> Habe diese bei einem Kollegen eingebaut und nur Probleme damit. Der Zerofan Modus ist ein schlechter Witz.
> Bei 55 Grad gehen die Lüfter an und das bei 44% (etwa 1200 rpm). Unter 44% lassen sich die Lüfter nicht regeln.
> ...



Du könntest es über den Polaris Editor versuchen das Temptarget höher zu stellen 
Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider 1.3b

Editor 
GitHub - caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor


----------



## Schmuppes (28. August 2016)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Ich habe das sch..ß Teil nicht gekauft. Nunja dann werde ich meinem Kollegen sagen er soll das Teil zurückschicken.



Lies bitte erst nochmal meinen Beitrag weiter oben. Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve und Temperature Target ist die 470 Strix dann wohl keine schlechte Karte, auch wenn nicht nachvollziehbar ist wie Asus das so verhunzen konnte.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. August 2016)

ASUS und AMD-Chips ... Neverending Story.


----------



## RaidRazer (28. August 2016)

Schmuppes schrieb:


> Lies bitte erst nochmal meinen Beitrag weiter oben. Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve und Temperature Target ist die 470 Strix dann wohl keine schlechte Karte, auch wenn nicht nachvollziehbar ist wie Asus das so verhunzen konnte.



Ich habe meinen Beitrag oben bereits gerändert. Dennoch danke für deine Hilfe  

Wie gesagt auch mit angepasster Lüfterkurve sprich den 1200 rpm (44%) ist die Karte im Idle völlig inakzeptabel.  Das Temperatur Target lässt sich leicht auf 70 Grad dank WattMan ändern.
Nur die minimale Drehzahl der Lüfter reicht bereits für Volllast aus um die Karte unter 70 Grad zu halten. Und da die Karte bereits 53 Grad im Idle beim nichts machen erreicht, nervt das Ständige ein und ausschalten der Lüfter.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. August 2016)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Beitrag oben bereits gerändert. Dennoch danke für deine Hilfe
> 
> Wie gesagt auch mit angepasster Lüfterkurve sprich den 1200 rpm (44%) ist die Karte im Idle völlig inakzeptabel.  Das Temperatur Target lässt sich leicht auf 70 Grad dank WattMan ändern.
> Nur die minimale Drehzahl der Lüfter reicht bereits für Volllast aus um die Karte unter 70 Grad zu halten. Und da die Karte bereits 53 Grad im Idle beim nichts machen erreicht, nervt das Ständige ein und ausschalten der Lüfter.



Und wenn du die Starttemperatur der Lüfter anpasst ... ob sie jetzt bei 53°C oder bei 60°C anspringen dürfte der Karte nicht schaden. 

Etwas so (Bitte nicht die anderen Werte beachten, es geht mir nur um den Start der Lüfter):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidRazer (28. August 2016)

Mein Kollege bringt die Karte vorbei dann kann ich die RX in meinem Rechner in Ruhe testen.

Edit: Habe die Karte nun in meinen Rechner eingebaut.

Die Lüfter lassen sich nur mit Sapphire Trixx auf 25% stellen was in etwa 650 rpm entspricht.
Das ist unhörbar und ergibt im Idle Temperaturen um die 36-38 Grad bei knappen 27 Grad Raumtemperatur.
Als maximal Drehzahl habe ich nun 45% gewählt wo die Karte nach knapp 20 Min Heaven immer unter 70 Grad bleibt.

Außerdem lassen sich mit dem Sapphire Tool Powerlimit und Zieltemperatur unabhängig voneinander steuren.
Die Karte hält bei +25% Powerlimit ihren Boost konstant und ist mit angepasster Lüfterkurve angenehm leise.

Traurig das man mit Asus GPU Tweak oder wie sich das schimpft weder vernünftig die Lüfter noch Powerlimit und Zieltemperatur steuern kann.
Leider lässt sich mit dem Polaris Editor die Karte nicht bearbeiten. 

Mein Kollege ist dennoch enttäuscht und will die Karte retour da diese "Out of the box" nicht vernünftig läuft. 
Kann ich nachvollziehen wenn Jemand ein Produkt haben will das einfach nur funktionieren soll ohne sich mit solchen Problemen zu ärgern.
Aber mit ein bisschen Anpassung und Geduld um das richtige Tool zu finden ist die Karte echt in Ordnung. 

Vielleicht behalte ich mir die Asus selbst. 
Stellt sich nur die Frage welche Karte ich für meinen Kollegen besorgen soll?


----------



## Thaiminater (28. August 2016)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Mein Kollege bringt die Karte vorbei dann kann ich die RX in meinem Rechner in Ruhe testen.
> 
> Edit: Habe die Karte nun in meinen Rechner eingebaut.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte ja gesagt die Gaming X 
MSI Radeon RX 470 Gaming X 8G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## meus (28. August 2016)

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich eine Benchmarkübersicht wo die Custom Designs der RX 480 direkt mit denen der GTX 1060 verglichen werden? 
Habe so etwas leider noch nicht gefunden. Entweder immer einzelne Custom-Tests oder halt Founder vs Founder.


----------



## Abductee (28. August 2016)

Sapphire Radeon RX 480 oder MSI GeForce GTX 1060? - ComputerBase
Leider die mittelmäßige Sapphire gegen die sehr gute MSI.
Brauchbarer wär der Test MSI vs. MSI gewesen. 
Vor allem bei der Lautstärke hätte die MSI deutlich besser abgeschnitten als die Sapphire.


----------



## cybermcm (29. August 2016)

Ich habe dank dieser Community einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt, allein die Grafikkarte fehlt mir noch. Ich wollte/will auf die Custom RX480 warten (in Österreich leider immer noch nicht lieferbar), bin aber unschlüssig, welche es jetzt werden soll. Div. Testberichte haben unterschiedliche Aussagen, so wirklich alles richtig macht anscheinend keine Karte... Außer bei MSI, da habe ich noch nichts Negatives gelesen.
Mir geht es hauptsächlich um leise und ich möchte nicht unbedingt an den Parametern der Karte meine Zeit verbringen, OC ist auch nicht unbedingt im Fokus...
Könnt ihr was empfehlen, soll ich auf die MSI warten?


----------



## Blackout27 (29. August 2016)

Ich würde die MSI nehmen. Liest man nur Gutes!


----------



## bumi (29. August 2016)

Yep, wenn du möglichst leise willst, dann definitiv die MSI. Die Red Devil ist ebenfalls empfehlenswert, nur ein klein wenig lauter als die MSI, dafür aber auch minimal schneller - allerdings ein 30cm Surfbrett.


----------



## Transversal (29. August 2016)

Gibt es denn jetzt schon mal einen groben Anhaltspunkt, wann es Costums der 480 in angemessener Menge gibt?


----------



## ZMC (29. August 2016)

Ja, MSI hat im Moment wirklich einen Run. Gerade bei Grafikkarten sind die Kühler immer spitzenklasse und die Karten auch vom BIOS her richtig konfiguriert. Erstaunlicherweise kriegen die alten Platzhirsche ASUS und Sapphire es immer weniger hin. 

Kühlerumbau ist bei den RX 480 auch eher schwierig, Morpheus z.B. passt gar nicht. Ein Arctic Twin Turbo II würde wohl passen, aber die SpaWas nicht kühlen. Also lieber etwas mehr für ein gutes Custom Design ausgeben. Ideal wäre wohl die MSI RX 480 Lightning, aber leider ist die immer noch nicht erhältlich.


----------



## cybermcm (29. August 2016)

Super, Danke für eure Antworten, dann wird es wohl die MSI werden, wenn hoffentlich jemals verfügbar...


----------



## bumi (29. August 2016)

Transversal schrieb:


> Gibt es denn jetzt schon mal einen groben Anhaltspunkt, wann es Costums der 480 in angemessener Menge gibt?


Schwierig. Da müsstest du die einzelnen Händler fragen. Einer der bekanntesten/grössten Schweizer Händler kann z.B. für sämtliche 470/480er noch immer keine Liefertermine nennen, das geht schon seit 1 Monat so - entweder ist der Lieferant eine Pfeife, oder aber die Hersteller kommen mit der Produktion nicht hinterher, da die Vorbestellungen für Polaris doch recht immens waren.

Der zweitgrösste Schweizer Händler allerdings hat die Radeons seltsamerweise an Lager, dafür aber auch massiv teurer als bei der Konkurrenz. Ich hab mich für einen Mittelweg entschieden und 30.- CHF mehr bezahlt als bei der günstigsten Option, dafür war die Karte 4 Tage später bei mir (Sapphire 470).

Da die MSI allerdings in sämtlichen Tests sehr gut abgeschnitten hat, da sie einfach rundum das beste Gesamtpaket bietet, ist die Wahrscheinlich keit sehr hoch, dass die Vorbestellungen dafür durch die Decke gehen. Also bis die wirklich in anständigen Mengen verfügbar sein wird, wirst du dich in Geduld üben müssen...


----------



## Maddrax111 (29. August 2016)

ZMC schrieb:


> Ja, MSI hat im Moment wirklich einen Run. Gerade bei Grafikkarten sind die Kühler immer spitzenklasse und die Karten auch vom BIOS her richtig konfiguriert. Erstaunlicherweise kriegen die alten Platzhirsche ASUS und Sapphire es immer weniger hin.
> 
> Kühlerumbau ist bei den RX 480 auch eher schwierig, Morpheus z.B. passt gar nicht. Ein Arctic Twin Turbo II würde wohl passen, aber die SpaWas nicht kühlen. Also lieber etwas mehr für ein gutes Custom Design ausgeben. Ideal wäre wohl die MSI RX 480 Lightning, aber leider ist die immer noch nicht erhältlich.



Wenn man ehrlich ist hat Asus AMD noch nie hinbekommen. Und was Sapphire angeht. Nach allem was ich so gelesen ist die 480 tatsächlich nicht so gut wie gewohnt aber deshalb nicht schlecht. Die 470 soll aber sehr gut sein.


----------



## bumi (29. August 2016)

Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Und was Sapphire angeht. Die 470 soll aber sehr gut sein.


Das kann ich bestätigen, P/L ist wirklich top. Allerdings ist der Kühler bei maximalen 2200rpm wirklich hörbar. Keine Ahnung wie das in der Vergangenheit war (meine letzte und einzige Sapphire liegt rund 16 Jahre zurück), aber ich hab das Gefühl, da hätte man noch Verbesserungspotential.
Ich finde das aber aus 2 Gründen nicht allzu tragisch:

- bei Spielen die wirklich unter Vollast laufen, ist der Sound meistens auch recht weit aufgedreht, was den Lüfter sowieso übertönt.
- bei meinen Anspielsessions seit Freitag waren im Zimmer meist 27° oder mehr und die Temps im ganzen Rechner dadurch sowieso höher. Gut möglich also, dass ich den Lüfter im Herbst weniger stark höre.


----------



## beren2707 (30. August 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile eine Möglichkeit, den Speichertakt auf 300 MHz zu fixieren? Habe bislang nur den Wattman genutzt, um die viel zu früh greifenden Powerstates der GPU für Idle, YT etc. zu entschärfen (und damit die Leistungsaufnahme drastisch zu reduzieren). Hat jemand das bei seiner Karte irgendwie hinbekommen?


----------



## Transversal (6. September 2016)

Die erste 4GB Costum wird für etwas über 210 Euro bei mehreren Händlern angeboten. Ist bei den großen Karten mit einem ähnlich Preisverfall zu rechen, wenn die Karten in ausreichender Anzahl verfügbar sind?


----------



## Rolk (6. September 2016)

Transversal schrieb:


> Die erste 4GB Costum wird für etwas über 210 Euro bei mehreren Händlern angeboten. Ist bei den großen Karten mit einem ähnlich Preisverfall zu rechen, wenn die Karten in ausreichender Anzahl verfügbar sind?



Sollte eigentlich. Schlieslich ist die UVP 255 € und zumindest die Referenz gab es zum launch auch schon ein paar mal zu diesem Preis.


----------



## RaidRazer (12. September 2016)

Hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem mit meiner Asus RX 470.

Wenn ich das Powerlimit in Wattman auf +25% Stelle hält die Karte einen Takt von 1250 MHz und fällt alle 5 Minuten auf 300 MHz herab. Ein paar Sekunden später taktet die Karte wieder mit vollen 1250 MHz.

Jemand eine Idee?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. September 2016)

Vielleicht hilft es,  etwas mehr Spannung zu geben


----------



## Thaiminater (13. September 2016)

Was habt ihr den so Temps bei 1300 Mhz und 1,165 V ?
Bin grad nen bisschen am Testen bei 500 RPM Gehäuse und 700 RPM GPU hab ich 62°C Core und 89 °C VRM. Hab heute auch Heatsinks auf den VRM's installiert.
EDIT: Bei  100% hab ich 48 Grad Core und 59°C VRM


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. September 2016)

So, mal wieder ein kleines Update 

Exclusive: First details about AMD VEGA10 and VEGA20 | VideoCardz.com


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. September 2016)

Kommt diese verda***e Karte heuer noch?


----------



## Schmuppes (21. September 2016)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> So, mal wieder ein kleines Update
> 
> Exclusive: First details about AMD VEGA10 and VEGA20 | VideoCardz.com



Ich hab's schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben: Wenn ich jetzt nach so langsam einem Jahr (bis Vega kommt eher anderthalb Jahre) Wartezeit mit einer "Sauerer-Apfel-R9-380" für die ersparten 400-450 Euro keine neue Karte von AMD kaufen kann, bin ich arg frustriert. 16Gbyte HBM2 klingt jetzt nicht gerade danach, dass es mit dem Budget was geben könnte....


----------



## Rolk (21. September 2016)

16 GB HBM2 klingen wirklich nicht nach 400-450 €, aber auch von dieser Karte dürfte es eine Version mit teildeaktiviertem Chip geben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. September 2016)

Was sind 24TF? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. September 2016)

TF = Terraflops eventuell? Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## Meroveus (22. September 2016)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was sind 24TF?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk



24 Teraflops Half Precision Leistung = 12 Teraflops Single Precision Leistung


----------



## beren2707 (22. September 2016)

So viel Erde hier. *Tera, bitte.  Und ja, es sollen (angeblich) 12 TFs SP werden, was durchaus eine Hausnummer darstellt.


----------



## OOYL (23. September 2016)

Am liebsten wäre mir _kein_ Flop.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. September 2016)

Solange es kein overclockers dream wird, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Meroveus (23. September 2016)

beren2707 schrieb:


> So viel Erde hier. *Tera, bitte.



Deinem Wunsch wurde folge geleistet, jetzt gibt es hier ein bisschen weniger Erde .


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. September 2016)

bei AMD ist Kühlung wohl mal wieder das A und O

aber wer baut schon eine Wasserkühlung auf so eine "billige" Karte

INSANE AMD RX480 Watercooled Video Card - YouTube

aber Vega wassergekühlt könnte schon Spass machen


----------



## Schmuppes (26. September 2016)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bei AMD ist Kühlung wohl mal wieder das A und O
> 
> aber wer baut schon eine Wasserkühlung auf so eine "billige" Karte
> 
> ...



Er behauptet, dass die übertaktete RX 480 eine TDP von maximal 120 Watt hat? Das haben wir in dutzenden Reviews aber anders gelesen, daher zweifle ich am Sachverstand des Reviewers. Wasserkühler hin oder her, unter 40°C GPU bei erhöhtem Takt und 100% Last? Wer weiß was der für einen Sensor ausgewählt hat, den er anzeigen lässt. Aber vielleicht geht das ja wirklich und ich hab einfach keine Vorstellung, was gute Wasserkühler zu leisten imstande sind...


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. September 2016)

Er sagt nichts über die TDP sondern redet über die generelle Leistungsaufnahme das sind zwei paar Schuhe.
Die niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme kommt einmal durch die deutlich geringeren Temperaturen durch den Wasserkühler zu stande allerdings auch durch die fehlenden Fans was in dem Video auch angesprochen wird.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. September 2016)

Schmuppes schrieb:


> Er behauptet, dass die übertaktete RX 480 eine TDP von maximal 120 Watt hat? Das haben wir in dutzenden Reviews aber anders gelesen, daher zweifle ich am Sachverstand des Reviewers. Wasserkühler hin oder her, unter 40°C GPU bei erhöhtem Takt und 100% Last? Wer weiß was der für einen Sensor ausgewählt hat, den er anzeigen lässt. Aber vielleicht geht das ja wirklich und ich hab einfach keine Vorstellung, was gute Wasserkühler zu leisten imstande sind...



Irgend jemand hat mal zu Sandy bridge nen Test gemacht und herausgefunden, dass knapp. die doppelte Temp der CPU einen Mehrverbrauch von 33% zur folge hatte. Das kann also durchaus hinkommen.

Edit: Finde gerade den Link nicht, ist schon Jahre her wenn ich es habe poste ich es auch mal.


----------



## Schmuppes (26. September 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Er sagt nichts über die TDP sondern redet über die generelle Leistungsaufnahme das sind zwei paar Schuhe.



Er redet von "Total TDP":

INSANE AMD RX480 Watercooled Video Card - YouTube


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. September 2016)

Dann wird er sich hier versprochen haben so wie ich das verstanden habe handelt es sich um den gesamten Verbrauch der Karte wurde danach auch nochmal erklärt.


----------



## cesimbra (28. September 2016)

Beides dürfte falsch sein, der angezeigte Wert dürfte m.E.n.  der GPU-only-Powerdraw sein, wie ihn auch GPU-Z ausliest, also ohne Wandlerverluste, Speicher oder Lüfter.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. September 2016)

Hei Leute,
gibt es irgendeinen Fix, damit meine 480(Red Devil) auf 300Mhz Speichertakt runter geht aufm Desktop trotz Multimonitor?


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (4. Oktober 2016)

Sie brauch nicht mehr. Stromsparoption. Nur wenns beim zocken bleibt sollte man sich gedanken machen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Oktober 2016)

aber ich will ja das sie außerhalb der spiele runtertaktet


----------



## Downsampler (9. Oktober 2016)

Schmuppes schrieb:


> Lies bitte erst nochmal meinen Beitrag weiter oben. Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve und Temperature Target ist die 470 Strix dann wohl keine schlechte Karte, auch wenn nicht nachvollziehbar ist wie Asus das so verhunzen konnte.



Na das is doch nicht so schwer nachzuvollziehen:

ASUS: Hey ihr von AMD, wozu gibt es dieses WattMan Programm eigentlich?
AMD: Damit kann der Nutzer alle Parameter der GPU einstellen: Lüfterdrehzahl, Spannungen, usw.
ASUS: Das ist ja ne super Sache. Dann brauchen wir die Standardeinstellungen vom Ref. BIOS ja nicht mehr zu optimieren und sparen uns in der Produktion 5% Kosten....möp


----------



## BlueKingMuch (10. Oktober 2016)

Wobei das problem mit nicht heruntertakten bei mehreren Bildschirmen ja nicht mit Wattman lösbar ist, höchstens abschwächbar.

Die Grafikkarte wechselt einfach nicht in den niedrigsten P-State, und dieser Bug existiert schon mindestens seit der HD 5750


----------



## Downsampler (10. Oktober 2016)

Angeblich ist dies auch kein Bug. Die Karten takten im Multimonitorbetrieb deswegen nicht mehr ganz herunter, weil verschiedene Bildschirme verwendet werden. Dieses Problem soll sich umgehen lassen, indem man nur gleiche Monitore verwendet. Irgendwo gab es mal einen Test dazu....ist aber schon ein paar jährchen her.

GIDF.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Oktober 2016)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Angeblich ist dies auch kein Bug. Die Karten takten im Multimonitorbetrieb deswegen nicht mehr ganz herunter, weil verschiedene Bildschirme verwendet werden. Dieses Problem soll sich umgehen lassen, indem man nur gleiche Monitore verwendet. Irgendwo gab es mal einen Test dazu....ist aber schon ein paar jährchen her.
> 
> GIDF.



Hei,

gegoogelt und gereddited hab ich schon ne weile, dachte hier im forum ist eventuell ein ganz gerissener Fuchs 

Naja dann soll es halt so sein. Mein Desktop benötigt schließlich 2250Mhz bei all den Farben .


----------



## beren2707 (10. Oktober 2016)

Hast Du es schon mit dem WattTool versucht? Damit kannst Du zwischen verschiedenen Settings hin- und herwechseln und solltest die P-States für GPU und Videospeicher für den 2D-Betrieb drosseln können. Im Wattman kann man den Videospeicher ja leider nach wie vor nicht relevant tunen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Oktober 2016)

danke für den Tipp. Finde es aber von AMD Seite her ein bisschen schwach. Nvidias Takten auch runter trotz Multi-Monitor Betrieb. 

Werde das Mal versuchen. Aber immer forcen ist für mich keine Alternative.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (10. Oktober 2016)

Das ist ja genau das Problem: ab einer gewissen Zahl an Bildschirmen war es zumindest bei mir so bei meinen AMD Grafikkarten, dass der Full Power State gewählt wurde.

Es war so, als dass es einfach fix eingestellt im Treiber war: Wenn Anzahl X Bildschirme, dann Full Power P-State.

Da nützt es wenig an den einzelnen P-States was zu ändern, weil die Settings der einzelnen P-States ja OK sind (Bei Full Power möchte ich schließlich die Power auch haben), aber die "Wahl" selber des P-States (dass bei mehreren Bildschirmen einfach blind Full Power eingestellt wird, egal welche Belastung herrscht) ein wenig fragwürdig ist.

@BL4CK_92: Takten bei dir die Shader auch hoch oder nur der VRAM?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Oktober 2016)

vram only


----------



## Mitchpuken (13. Oktober 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Hei Leute,
> gibt es irgendeinen Fix, damit meine 480(Red Devil) auf 300Mhz Speichertakt runter geht aufm Desktop trotz Multimonitor?


Was ist bei dir Multimonitor? 2, 3 oder mehr Bildschirme? Ich kann es gerade echt nicht glaube, dass AMD hier immer noch Probleme hat


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Oktober 2016)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> danke für den Tipp. Finde es aber von AMD Seite her ein bisschen schwach. Nvidias Takten auch runter trotz Multi-Monitor Betrieb.
> 
> Werde das Mal versuchen. Aber immer forcen ist für mich keine Alternative.



schwach ist auch die Leistungsaufnahme der AMDs im Multimonitorbetrieb

laut PCGH: 

38W bis 47W bei AMD RX 480 Customs

7W bis 11W bei Nvidia 1060 Customs


----------



## seahawk (14. Oktober 2016)

AMD Rolling Out New Polaris GPU Revisions With 50% Better Perf/Watt

Es gibt wohl eine neue Polaris Revision, die den Verbrauch um gut 50% senkt. Die XFX scheint wohl schon neue Chips zu haben.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Oktober 2016)

seahawk schrieb:


> AMD Rolling Out New Polaris GPU Revisions With 50% Better Perf/Watt
> 
> Es gibt wohl eine neue Polaris Revision, die den Verbrauch um gut 50% senkt. Die XFX scheint wohl schon neue Chips zu haben.



welche XFX meinst du denn?

---------------------------------------

Edit: meinst du die?

This RX 480 DOESN'T SUCK! - YouTube

die scheint wirklich gut zu gehen

---------------------------------------

ich les in dem Artikel nix neues

wird nur darüb spekuliert, dass ne nenue Rev. kommt weil die Embettet/Notbook Gpus weniger verbrauchen sollen

da wird aber sicher nur ein strafferes PT gefahren ala Nano


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Oktober 2016)

*Embedded
*Notebook

An und für sich bin ich aber ganz zufrieden mit der RX480. Performance (1330Mhz) ist schon echt ok. Leistungsaufnahme ist halt bitter, das wusste ich aber schon als ich mich für amd entschieden habe.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (15. Oktober 2016)

Mich wundert es, dass es dieses Problem bei den neuen Karten auch noch gibt.

Hier das verhalten meiner Asus 7950:

1 Monitor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Monitore:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das ist denke ich schon länger bekannt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Oktober 2016)

seahawk schrieb:


> AMD Rolling Out New Polaris GPU Revisions With 50% Better Perf/Watt
> 
> Es gibt wohl eine neue Polaris Revision, die den Verbrauch um gut 50% senkt. Die XFX scheint wohl schon neue Chips zu haben.



Das macht Hoffnung für Vega


----------



## Thaiminater (15. Oktober 2016)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das macht Hoffnung für Vega


Hat sich das nicht mittlerweile als Fake von WCCF herausgestellt ?Polaris 10 revision and improved power efficiency : Amd


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Oktober 2016)

Freunde,

bekommen wir heuer noch eine neue, schnelle und effiziente GPU von AMD?


----------



## Thaiminater (15. Oktober 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> bekommen wir heuer noch eine neue, schnelle und effiziente GPU von AMD?



Ja hoffen wir mal in den nächsten 2 Wochen. Sonst werd ich je nachdem was mit meinem RMA passiert wohl auf Nvidio wechseln ;( . Werde zwar Freesync vermissen aber 144 FPS ist mittlerweile bei mir das min


----------



## seahawk (15. Oktober 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> bekommen wir heuer noch eine neue, schnelle und effiziente GPU von AMD?



Sehr wahrscheinlich nein.


----------



## murkskopf (21. Oktober 2016)

Eine neue Fury-Karte wurde in den aktuellsten Treibern entdeckt, ist das ein Lebenszeichen von VEGA?

New Fury card spotted in the newest Crimson drivers - Bits and Chips


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe das Problem mit dem Heruntertakten nicht. 
2 Samsung Monitore und nicht die gleichen. Beide unterschiedlich Verbunden. Crossfire. 
Die eine Karte geht aus und die andere bleibt komplett im Idle. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Oktober 2016)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem mit dem Heruntertakten nicht.
> 2 Samsung Monitore und nicht die gleichen. Beide unterschiedlich Verbunden. Crossfire.
> Die eine Karte geht aus und die andere bleibt komplett im Idle.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


Auch Low Power State (300MHz) auf den Speicher?  Modell/Treiber?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Oktober 2016)

Ja Hauptkarte geht auf Minimum Takt runter und die 2. Aus. 
Treiber funktioniert jeder. 
Die beiden Monitore sind über Hdmi und DVI verbunden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlueKingMuch (23. Oktober 2016)

sehr eigenartig... ich hatte auch mal eine 7950 WF3, gleich angeschlossen wie du, die ist aber auf 500/1250 geblieben. Sobald ich einen Monitor abgeschlossen hatte (Egal ob DVI oder HDMI), ging sie in den Lowest Power state. 

Dadurch steigen bei mir die Idle Temps um 10 Grad, von 35 auf 45.


----------



## dbekan96 (31. Oktober 2016)

Kann das selbe bei 7950er CF bestätigen. Bei der 390 gehts nicht ohne manuell im Treiber runterzutakten.


----------



## Kaby-Lame (12. November 2016)

Vega 11 als RX 580/485/ach was weiß ich, würde mich sehr reizen. Leistung einer 1070 für 300€? Man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen...


----------



## Schmuppes (13. November 2016)

Kaby-Lame schrieb:


> Vega 11 als RX 580/485/ach was weiß ich, würde mich sehr reizen. Leistung einer 1070 für 300€? Man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen...



Für 350 € muss die Vega-Karte wohl zumindest ähnlich schnell sein wenn sie rauskommt, wenn die "günstigen" 1070er aktuell bei 399 € liegen. Ich hab die Nase voll vom Warten...


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. November 2016)

Schmuppes schrieb:


> Für 350 € muss die Vega-Karte wohl zumindest ähnlich schnell sein wenn sie rauskommt, wenn die "günstigen" 1070er aktuell bei 399 € liegen. Ich hab die Nase voll vom Warten...



Geht mir genauso. 
Keine Lust mehr zu warten, echt. 
Das Geld liegt bereit aber keine passende Karte..


----------



## ATIR290 (13. November 2016)

Nun, wenn Vega nur GTX 1070 / 1080 erreichen sollte, braucht man gar nicht von Fiji und Co umsteigen da auch DX12 immer besser läuft und bei AMD Früchte trägt.
Da muss schon Vega zur Titan X Pascal oder gar Höher aufschliessen um sich die 600 bis 700 Euro auch lohnen.
Vega klein dann vielleicht im Frühjahr für 450 Euro bei + -  GTX 1080er Leistung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. November 2016)

hat jemand ne Red devil 480 und kann Erfahrung mit oc teilen?


----------



## Schmuppes (13. November 2016)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Vega klein dann vielleicht im Frühjahr für 450 Euro bei + -  GTX 1080er Leistung.



Würde mir gefallen, aber ich glaube nicht an den Preis. Ganz schön traurig was man heutzutage hinblättern muss.


----------



## JaniZz (14. November 2016)

Ich warte auch und habe richtig Bock auf eine neue GPU, meine 290 macht sich zwar noch gut in WQHD, aber nach fast über 3 Jahren darf es mal was neues sein. 

Aber irgendwie ist es unheimlich still um vega und befürchte es dauert noch etwas


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. November 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso.
> Keine Lust mehr zu warten, echt.
> Das Geld liegt bereit aber keine passende Karte..


Geduld ist eine Tugend sprach der Herr. Ich habe eine 770 die Leistung reicht vorne und hinten nicht mehr aber ich werde warten


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2016)

Gedult hin oder her.

Wenn das Geld parat liegt und man möchte in seiner, immer weniger werdenden, Freizeit ordentlich zocken dann ist _warten_ für mich selten eine Option.

*Gott sei Dank* ist meine 290 noch _gut_ dabei.

Die Karte habe ich jetzt genau 2 Jahre und da darf man sich mal eine neue GPU gönnen.

Mein Unterbau braucht sich auch heute nicht vor aktuellen Systemen nicht verstecken - bloß die GPU könnte stärker sein.


----------



## JanJake (14. November 2016)

Ich habe eine RX460 in meinem ITX System. 

Aber bei mir will der HDMI Audio nicht wirklich funktionieren, woran kann das Liegen? 

Treiber ist der 16.11.3 gerade. Und mit 16.11.2 geht es auch nicht. 

HDMI Audio Treiber ist installiert! 

Habe die Karte mit einem HDMI Kabel an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen. Aber dort wird mir unter Sounds auch nicht der Fernseher als Wiedergabegerät angezeigt. 

Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## ATIR290 (14. November 2016)

@amer der erste

Dann kauf doch Fiji GPU für 270 Euro oder gar darunter.
Ansonsten PN an mich!


----------



## JanJake (14. November 2016)

Problem gelöst! Liegt es Treiber mit dem 16.6 läuft es! 

Lasse ich erst einmal so! Läuft alles.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. November 2016)

RX 470 & RX 480 werden günstiger: Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 12./13. November 2016 | 3DCenter.org


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Dezember 2016)

So, es tut sich mal wieder was, Polaris 10 XT2 & Polaris 12 wurden im Treiber gesichtet und der Crimson ReLive wird morgen ausgerollt

AMD-Geruchte: Polaris 10 XT2, 12 und eine GPU-Lizenz fur Intel - ComputerBase

AMD Crimson ReLive Edition: Neue Treiber-Version kommt morgen, Leak im Web


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Januar 2017)

Hoffe dass bald die Katze aus dem Sack ist.


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hoffe dass bald die Katze aus dem Sack ist.



nö...


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Januar 2017)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> nö...



WTF
kann den Stream nicht kucken.

Was spricht AMD?


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Januar 2017)

Es gibt keinen Stream...


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Januar 2017)

Interessant.

Bilde mir ein in einem anderem Thread gelesen zu haben dass gestreamt wird.


----------



## S754 (5. Januar 2017)

Nein, es gibt keinen Stream. 

Habe echt keine Lust mehr länger zu warten, meine Fury nervt mich - fiept wie sau und heizt ohne Ende.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Januar 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt keinen Stream.
> 
> Habe echt keine Lust mehr länger zu warten, meine Fury nervt mich - fiept wie sau und heizt ohne Ende.



mmh. Geht mir genauso.

Die 290 ist gut (gewesen).

Stößt immer mehr an ihre Grenzen und hat sich bei fast allen Games auf 80° eingependelt.

Was tun wir?


----------



## S754 (5. Januar 2017)

Hab schon ein paar mal überlegt ne Titan X zu kaufen...aber dann wäre mein FreeSync Bildschirm sinnlos.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Januar 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Hab schon ein paar mal überlegt ne Titan X zu kaufen...aber dann wäre mein FreeSync Bildschirm sinnlos.



Du hast ja auch den XL2730?

Gibt's ne grüne Alternative mit Gsync?

Finde den Monitor echt Spitze.


----------



## S754 (5. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch den XL2730?


Nein ich hab den G2460PF. Der XL2730 wäre mir zu groß.

Wenigstens gibts auf ve.ga ein Gewinnspiel


----------



## Thaiminater (5. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte auch Bock meine 1070 gegen ne Vega einzutauschen. Je nachdem was die kostet


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich würde sowohl gegen eine 1070 als auch eine Vega tauschen die 770 ist derbe am Limit


----------



## Thaiminater (6. Januar 2017)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Ich würde sowohl gegen eine 1070 als auch eine Vega tauschen die 770 ist derbe am Limit



Naja die 1070 auch in 1440p ist bei 130fps im Limit aber ich häng auch im CPU Limit  muss ich in 1920x1440 spielen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (6. Januar 2017)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Naja die 1070 auch in 1440p ist bei 130fps im Limit aber ich häng auch im CPU Limit  muss ich in 1920x1440 spielen



ich habe gestern abend einen wqhd monitor bestellt laut benchmark kann ich mich, wenn ich das in der Auflösung durchziehe auf ganze 18 FPS freuen ich brauche Vega


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (7. Januar 2017)

Ich hab jetzt mal meine neue MSI RX 480 ein bisschen getestet.

Die ist unter Last sogar leiser, als meine alte R9 290 PCS+ im Leerlauf 
Ich hab beim zocken immer das Gefühl sie würde gar nicht laufen


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Januar 2017)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal meine neue MSI RX 480 ein bisschen getestet.
> 
> Die ist unter Last sogar leiser, als meine alte R9 290 PCS+ im Leerlauf
> Ich hab beim zocken immer das Gefühl sie würde gar nicht laufen



wtf?

Wo ist deine R9 290?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (7. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> wtf?
> 
> Wo ist deine R9 290?



Hat leider die Grätsche gemacht. Sonst hätte ich natürlich auch nicht gewechselt. Bin aber mit der neuen auch sehr zufrieden.

Bis Vega wollte ich nicht warten. Ist ja noch nicht klar, wann die kommen, was die können und was die kosten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Januar 2017)

Merkst du Leistungstechnisch einen Unterschied?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (7. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Merkst du Leistungstechnisch einen Unterschied?



Gute 10-15% würde ich schätzen. Spiegelt sich in einigen Benchmarks die ich gemacht habe auch so wieder.
TW3 läuft jetzt mit ziemlich konstanten 50 Fps in 3440x1440(auf 50 gecapt) während es vorher schonmal spürbare drops gab.

In Zahlen(Firestrike Benchmark):
290(1160/1400) => 10400
480(1300/2000) => 10800

Wobei die 1160/1400 bei der 290 ein Benchmarksetting waren, was ich während des zockens nie genutzt habe(zu laut & zu heiß).
Habe die meistens mit 1000/1300 laufen gelassen, wo die Einbuße gegenüber max. Takt dann nochmal ~10% waren.


----------



## S754 (12. Januar 2017)

Hab mir jetzt ebenfalls eine RX480 geholt. Scheiss auf Vega!


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (12. Januar 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ebenfalls eine RX480 geholt. Scheiss auf Vega!


VEGA ist damit für mich zwar nicht komplett vom Tisch, allerdings kann ich so etwas entspannter in die Zukunft blicken. Zumal außer Spekulationen ja noch wenig relevantes bekannt ist.


----------



## Duvar (12. Januar 2017)

Hier gutes Angebot Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 480 D5 OC mit 8GB GDDR5 fur 241,50€ inkl. Versand nach DE [Mediamarkt.at ab 20 Uhr]


----------



## S754 (12. Januar 2017)

Nicht schlecht, aber bei Media Markt kaufe ich grundsätzlich und aus Prinzip nichts.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Januar 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ebenfalls eine RX480 geholt. Scheiss auf Vega!



Hast du nicht eine Fury (gehabt)?


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hast du nicht eine Fury (gehabt)?


Jo, stand 2 Seiten weiter vorn im Thread. Interessante Entwicklung auf den letzten Seiten. Wer hätte hier schon solch ehrliche Aussagen erwartet. [emoji6]
Mein Kumpel macht mit seiner 290 tri-x oc grad ähnliches durch.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Januar 2017)

Würde auch gerne meine 290 austauschen aber die 480 ist leider nur ein Sidegrade.


----------



## dbekan96 (13. Januar 2017)

Ein Upgrade macht zur Zeit aber wenig Sinn. Entweder es kommt etwas mit mehr Leistung und/oder die Preise fallen. 

Daher abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Meroveus (13. Januar 2017)

Ein bisschen neues für Diskussionen AMD said to be launching Vega GPUs in May | KitGuru


----------



## bummi18 (13. Januar 2017)

Ich bin zwar immo versorgt, hoffe aber das AMD endlich mal was bringt das auf NVidia  Nivau oder drüber liegt. Die Preispolitik von NVidia ist die letzten Jahre immer mehr nach oben gegangen.


----------



## Meroveus (13. Januar 2017)

Rein Wirtschaftlich aber der einzig "vernünftige" Weg. 

Nachfrage -> Angebot = Preis erhöhen (Nvidia)
Angebot -> Nachfrage = Preis verringern (AMD)

Sprich solange alle Nvidia kaufen und kein AMD, wird sich daran nichts ändern. Im Umkehrschluß würde AMD die Preise auch erhöhen, wenn wieder mehr AMD kaufen als Nvidia.


----------



## S754 (13. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hast du nicht eine Fury (gehabt)?



Ja. Die Fury hat aber nicht ins neue Gehäuse gepasst.  Daher eher ein "Sidegrade" und kein Upgrade.

@beide Posts vor mir: das gehört hier nicht rein, falscher Thread! Hier gehts um Vega und Polaris, nicht um allgemeine AMD/Nvidia Sachen und deren Preispolitik. Dafür gibts genug andere Threads im News Bereich.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Januar 2017)

So könnte Vega 11 aussehen


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Januar 2017)

Ich hoffe Vega kann am Ende in Alltagssituationen mit ner 1080 mithalten für niedriegeren Preis.

Ich erwarte allerdings nicht so viel da ich erst meine 290 gegen eine 1070 getauscht habe. Und da AMD leider nix im Petto hat für WQHD in hohen bis Max Details musste ich zu den Grünen wechseln. Würde AMD nicht immer so lange warten....

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meroveus (17. Januar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Vega kann am Ende in Alltagssituationen mit ner 1080 mithalten für niedriegeren Preis.



Ich hoffe auf Leistung über einer GTX 1080 und einem Preis der die Forschung, Entwicklung, Herstellung, Technik rechtfertigt. Das Marketing wird nicht allzu teuer gewesen sein. Schließlich muss an AMD auch was hängen bleiben um sich wieder gesund zu stoßen. Ich würde mich wundern wenn die Karten günstiger als eine 1080 angeboten werden.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Januar 2017)

Denke auch das die Performance von Vega mit einer 1080 eventuell einer 1080ti mithalten kann und in Vulkan diese schließlich in die Schranken weißt ähnlich wie bei der RX480 und der 1060. Beim Preis wird man wohl wieder bei AMD weniger zahlen bei einem höheren Stromverbrauch, hängen bleiben wird wohl etwas aber richtig Kohle machen wird AMD nur wenn Ryzen nicht floppt und sie da möglichst viele Marktanteile bekommen immerhin ist das die Architektur für die nächsten 4 Jahre im Desktop und Server Markt ordentlich an Geld zu verdienen. Vega sehe ich nur als Konkurrenz dazu kommt noch das der Chip recht groß ausfällt daher auch die Herstellung für AMD teurer ist als für Nvidia die einer GTX1080.


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Januar 2017)

Hinzu kommt das HBM2 nicht ganz billig ist. Mal schauen allerdings würde ich mich für AMD freuen wenn sie es mal schaffen NVIDIA Konkurrenz zu machen. Trotzdem erwarte ich keine Karte unter 500-550€

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (17. Januar 2017)

Also Vega sehe ich sicher über einer 1080, die unbekannte bleibt nur um wieviel. Verschenken wird AMD die Karten auch nicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Januar 2017)

Interessanter ist ja ob es diesmal pünktlich zum Release auch Partnerkarten geben wird bei Polaris war das ja mit eine Katastrophe da man zu wenig Chips an die Partnerhersteller geliefert hat. Wir alle wissen ja wie schlecht AMD Karten mit deren Stock Kühler abschneiden und was daraus wieder für ne Gerüchteküche entsteht siehe Polaris und der PCI-E Slot Leistungsaufnahme.
Die Kosten für HBM sind soweit ich weiß nicht so hoch, Forschungskosten sollten mittlerweile auch relativ gering sein immerhin war auf der Fury schon HBM verbaut. Allerdings können sie keinen wirklich großen Aufpreis für den HBM Speicher verlangen außer sie finden einen guten Grund, dem Gamer würde auch GDDR5 (bzw x) völlig ausreichen für höhere Fps sorgt der HBM nicht und man hatte einen genauso voll laufenden Speicher bei der Fury mit Karten worauf GDDR5 verbaut ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Interessanter ist ja ob es diesmal pünktlich zum Release auch Partnerkarten geben wird bei Polaris war das ja mit eine Katastrophe da man zu wenig Chips an die Partnerhersteller geliefert hat. Wir alle wissen ja wie schlecht AMD Karten mit deren Stock Kühler abschneiden und was daraus wieder für ne Gerüchteküche entsteht siehe Polaris und der PCI-E Slot Leistungsaufnahme.



Daran waren ganz klar die fehlenden Partnerkarten schuld. WTF was hier so abgeht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Januar 2017)

Das mit der Leistungsaufnahme über den PCI Slot hätte wahrscheinlich keine Sau gemerkt wenn es direkt Custom Designs mit 2x 8 Pol Steckern gegeben hätte immerhin waren die Testseiten einem bis zwei Monaten lang mit nichts anderem beschäftigt als nach Fehlern bei der Werkskarten zu suchen und selbst wenn wäre es denke ich weniger zu so einem Shitstorm gekommen, immerhin war ein Großteil von der 480 bei Release wenig begeistert:
weniger Leistung bei höherer Aufnahme als die GTX1060, ein nicht gerade geringer Kaufpreis und dann dieser bescheidene Kühler da haben sich findige Leute nach noch mehr Problemen umgeschaut.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> Das mit der Leistungsaufnahme über den PCI Slot hätte wahrscheinlich keine Sau gemerkt wenn es direkt Custom Designs mit 2x 8 Pol Steckern gegeben hätte immerhin waren die Testseiten einem bis zwei Monaten lang mit nichts anderem beschäftigt als nach Fehlern bei der Werkskarten zu suchen und selbst wenn wäre es denke ich weniger zu so einem Shitstorm gekommen, immerhin war ein Großteil von der 480 bei Release wenig begeistert:
> weniger Leistung bei höherer Aufnahme als die GTX1060, ein nicht gerade geringer Kaufpreis und dann dieser bescheidene Kühler da haben sich findige Leute nach noch mehr Problemen umgeschaut.


Hätte hätte hätte. Fakt ist aber, es bleibt ein hausgemachtes Problem. 
Beim Referenzkühler selbst hat AMD ja auch wieder alles gegeben. 

Irgendwann legen die nur noch nen Bastelbogen zum Ausschneiden und nen Radiallüfter bei, echt top.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Januar 2017)

Den Referenzkühler habe ich nie verteidigt der ist kompletter Müll selbst der AiO Wasserkühler war wieder ein Reinfall was man durch bessere Qualitätskontrolle hätte vermeiden können.
Nur wurde aus dem Problem mit dem PCI Slot was an sich überhaupt kein Problem war wie sich später herausstellte ein riesen Drama gemacht natürlich war es ungeschickt von AMD das ganze so anzugehen und nicht noch einen 6 Pin Stecker zu verlöten und darüber den nötigen Strom zu leiten aber ich möchte das Thema hier auch nicht mehr wieder aufgreifen damit sind wir denke ich in allen Foren genügend gesättigt. 

Ganz ehrlich meiner Meinung nach könnten sie die Referenzkarten direkt streichen, sollen sie doch Referenzmodelle von einem exklusiven Partnerhersteller fertigen lassen wie zb. Powercolor die sind zwar meist auch nicht so pralle aber hundert mal besser als der Referenzmüll vor allem wenn ich meine Customkarte deswegen erst Monate später kaufen kann.


----------



## S754 (17. Januar 2017)

Hab die RX480 seit gestern drin. Haut mich nicht vom Sockel, spürbar langsamer wie die Fury. Wenigstens kein Spulenfiepen mehr und Lautstärke ist fürs Ref. Design auch okay. Wird nur ziemlich heiß.


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Januar 2017)

Ich verstehe bei besten Willen nicht, warum AMD mit Vega so lange wartet. 
So hat NVIDIA die Chance seine Grafikkarten noch attraktiver zu machen. Denn was machste wenn du ne Karte für 1440p oder 4K Gaming haben willst? Genau! Ne Gtx 1070/1080 zu kaufen. Jeder der solche Bedürfnisse hat wird schon eine NVIDIA Karte gekauft haben (Ich bin einer davon). Am Ende kommt Vega raus und niemand käuft es weil jeder der ne Highend Karte haben will schon eine hat (1070/1080) oder mit ner Rx480 bedient ist.

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## S754 (17. Januar 2017)

Stimmt, ich habe meinen 4k Bildschirm ja verkauft.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Januar 2017)

Ich dachte der Vorteil von HBM(2) ist das die Speichersteine gestackt werden können und daher theoretisch mehr Speicher auf die Karte kann? Abgesehen davon das der Speicher auch näher am Chip ist. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## DARPA (17. Januar 2017)

Die wesentlichen Vorteile sind eigentlich höhere Effizienz und geringerer Platzbedarf des Speichercontrollers.
Die Platzersparnis auf dem PCB ist ein netter Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Duvar (17. Januar 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich habe meinen 4k Bildschirm ja verkauft.



Für wv ging der weg, würde meinen auch mal gerne langsam los werden.


----------



## sgdJacksy (17. Januar 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Hab die RX480 seit gestern drin. Haut mich nicht vom Sockel, spürbar langsamer wie die Fury. Wenigstens kein Spulenfiepen mehr und Lautstärke ist fürs Ref. Design auch okay. Wird nur ziemlich heiß.



Fury getauscht gegen RX480 WTF ?


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Januar 2017)

sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Fury getauscht gegen RX480 WTF ?


Wegen dem Spulenfiepen


----------



## sgdJacksy (17. Januar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe bei besten Willen nicht, warum AMD mit Vega so lange wartet.
> So hat NVIDIA die Chance seine Grafikkarten noch attraktiver zu machen. Denn was machste wenn du ne Karte für 1440p oder 4K Gaming haben willst? Genau! Ne Gtx 1070/1080 zu kaufen. Jeder der solche Bedürfnisse hat wird schon eine NVIDIA Karte gekauft haben (Ich bin einer davon). Am Ende kommt Vega raus und niemand käuft es weil jeder der ne Highend Karte haben will schon eine hat (1070/1080) oder mit ner Rx480 bedient ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk



Ich bin noch geduldig und warte auf Vega.
Wäre die Fury X mit mehr wie 4GB erhältlich hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht gewartet.


----------



## sgdJacksy (17. Januar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wegen dem Spulenfiepen



Meine GTX970 macht kein Fiepen sondern die Geräusche einer Kreissäge.
Vor allem bei CS:GO und Overwatch.

@S754 Hast du ne Fury oder FuryX?
Ist die noch zu haben?

Edit: In solchen Situationen werd ich doch schwach o.O


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Januar 2017)

sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Meine GTX970 macht kein Fiepen sondern die Geräusche einer Kreissäge.
> Vor allem bei CS:GO und Overwatch.
> 
> Hast du ne Fury oder FuryX?
> Ist die noch zu haben?


Ich? Nein. Ne 290 hab ich noch die ist aber schon verkauft. Ne 1070 ist schon unterwegs 


Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sgdJacksy (17. Januar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich? Nein. Ne 290 hab ich noch die ist aber schon verkauft. Ne 1070 ist schon unterwegs
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk



Ich trau mich seit der 970er nicht mehr eine nV Karte zu nehmen. Nach dem ganzen 3,5G Desaster hab ich ewig gebraucht eine Karte aus meinem 2erSLI-Verbund wieder loszuwerden,


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Januar 2017)

sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Ich trau mich seit der 970er nicht mehr eine nV Karte zu nehmen. Nach dem ganzen 3,5G Desaster hab ich ewig gebraucht eine Karte aus meinem 2erSLI-Verbund wieder loszuwerden,


Ich gehe davon aus dass Nvidia draus gelernt hat. Denn nochmal so ne Aktion kann schon enormen wirtschaftlichen Schaden anrichten

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## S754 (17. Januar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Für wv ging der weg, würde meinen auch mal gerne langsam los werden.


Welchen hast du denn? Kommt drauf an. Viele 4k Monitore sind mittlerweile wieder teurer als noch vor 2 Jahren.


sgdJacksy schrieb:


> @S754 Hast du ne Fury oder FuryX?
> Ist die noch zu haben?


Ja aber nicht hier auf PCGHX. Schau ins CB.


----------



## Duvar (17. Januar 2017)

Na Dell P2415Q Dell P2415Q Review - PC Monitors


----------



## S754 (18. Januar 2017)

Ah, ca. 250 EUR


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Januar 2017)

Puh unter 120 Hz kommt mir nichts mehr ins Haus da lebe ich lieber mit schlechteren Farben bei meinem alten Asus Monitor.


----------



## Meroveus (18. Januar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe bei besten Willen nicht, warum AMD mit Vega so lange wartet.



Deswegen Vega Architektur: Next-Gen-Compute-Units, High-Bandwidth-Cache & mehr vorgestellt

Laut Koduri sollen über 200 Änderungen und Verbesserungen bei der Umgestaltung der Architektur hineingeflossen sein, der Treiber muss erst komplett neu geschrieben werden (bei der Präsentation mit Doom kam kein Vega Treiber zum Einsatz sondern einfach ein Fiji-Treiber mit ein wenig zusätzlicher Debugging-Arbeit) , zudem sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit von HBM2 grade nicht so rosig aus. Ausserdem kommt man nunmal nicht so einfach auf Augenhöhe mit einem anderen Unternehmen, was einem Zahlenmäßig in so gut wie allen Belangen überlegen ist.


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Januar 2017)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Deswegen Vega Architektur: Next-Gen-Compute-Units, High-Bandwidth-Cache & mehr vorgestellt
> 
> Laut Koduri sollen über 200 Änderungen und Verbesserungen bei der Umgestaltung der Architektur hineingeflossen sein, der Treiber muss erst komplett neu geschrieben werden (bei der Präsentation mit Doom kam kein Vega Treiber zum Einsatz sondern einfach ein Fiji-Treiber mit ein wenig zusätzlicher Debugging-Arbeit) , zudem sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit von HBM2 grade nicht so rosig aus. Ausserdem kommt man nunmal nicht so einfach auf Augenhöhe mit einem anderen Unternehmen, was einem Zahlenmäßig in so gut wie allen Belangen überlegen ist.


Neue Architektur schön und gut. Nur was bringt ein Papiertiger in Spielen? Unter DX11 nicht viel. Die Fury hat auch Rohleistung ohne Ende die sie nicht komplett auf die Straße bringt.

Is wie ein 1000ps Muscle Car wo der Motor doppelt so groß wie der Fahrer selbst is dass bei nem Drag Rennen vor lauter Wheelspin sich nicht von der Stelle bewegt.



Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meroveus (18. Januar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Neue Architektur schön und gut. Nur was bringt ein Papiertiger in Spielen? Unter DX11 nicht viel.



Das wissen wir leider noch nicht. Momentan sieht es nur auf dem Papier und unter DX12 gut aus. 



> Die Fury hat auch Rohleistung ohne Ende die sie nicht komplett auf die Straße bringt.



Völlig richtig, das liegt aber genau an den Problemstellen, die bei Vega abgestellt werden sollen. Bleibt abzuwarten wie das ganze am Ende umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Januar 2017)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Laut Koduri sollen über 200 Änderungen und Verbesserungen bei der Umgestaltung der Architektur hineingeflossen sein, der Treiber muss erst komplett neu geschrieben werden (bei der Präsentation mit Doom kam kein Vega Treiber zum Einsatz sondern einfach ein Fiji-Treiber mit ein wenig zusätzlicher Debugging-Arbeit) , zudem sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit von HBM2 grade nicht so rosig aus. Ausserdem kommt man nunmal nicht so einfach auf Augenhöhe mit einem anderen Unternehmen, was einem Zahlenmäßig in so gut wie allen Belangen überlegen ist.



Das sind ja genau die Probleme die AMD seit Jahren hat.
Hardware Top, Software Flop. Ich verstehe nicht warum AMD in die Software mehr Arbeit investiert?! Bei der Fury hat man es schön gesehen dass AMD mit den Treibern ein riesen Problem hat. 
Ich hoffe AMD macht bei Vega nicht den gleichen Fehler, sonst sehe ich da wieder schwarz.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Januar 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das sind ja genau die Probleme die AMD seit Jahren hat.
> Hardware Top, Software Flop. Ich verstehe nicht warum AMD in die Software mehr Arbeit investiert?! Bei der Fury hat man es schön gesehen dass AMD mit den Treibern ein riesen Problem hat.
> Ich hoffe AMD macht bei Vega nicht den gleichen Fehler, sonst sehe ich da wieder schwarz.


Die sind ja auf die Fury nicht anwendbar und werden neu geschrieben da besteht Hoffnung 😊

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordRevan (18. Januar 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das sind ja genau die Probleme die AMD seit Jahren hat.
> Hardware Top, Software Flop. Ich verstehe nicht warum AMD in die Software mehr Arbeit investiert?! Bei der Fury hat man es schön gesehen dass AMD mit den Treibern ein riesen Problem hat.
> Ich hoffe AMD macht bei Vega nicht den gleichen Fehler, sonst sehe ich da wieder schwarz.



Hatte sowohl NV als auch ATI / AMD in meinem Rechner (aktuell AMD) und muss sagen, dass sich die Treiber gut gemacht haben bei AMD.
Kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie ein Treiber für meine X800 Pro tierisch rumgezickt hat (unter Windows XP). Diese Probleme habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr erlebt.
Meine jetzige Karte lief vom ersten Tag (nach einem Austausch ) wunderbar mit den Treibern. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, soll mit Crimson ReLive ja auch nochmal eine Erweiterung der Treiberprüfung seitens AMD stattfinden --> bessere Qualitätskontrolle.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Januar 2017)

Ich denke beim Thema Treiber geht es nicht nur darum, dass er stabil läuft, was generell  wünschenswert ist. Sondern auch um das umsetzen der vorhandenen Leistung die vorhanden ist. Auch wenn ich da jetzt in ein Wespennest steche, 2-3 Monate nach Spiele Release Treiber zu bringen die minimale Verbesserungen zu einem 6 Monate alten Treiber bringen... und es mit aktuellen nur Probleme macht. Reicht sich Fallout4 und Project Cars anzusehen. Ja ich weiß, Nvidia hat da mitgespielt und die Betroffenen mussten ihre Seele verkaufen aber für mich als Kunden gibts hier wenig Nachteile, wenn GPU Hersteller Entwickler unterstützen oder wie auch immer beeinflussen.

Wäre ich böse würde ich behaupten, das "Warten" und Prinzip Hoffnung  (mit DX 0815 oder Mantle oder JackewieHose) wird alles besser, ist Teil der Strategie von AMD. Hat für mich etwas von nem Pre-Order Modell.

Nvidias Speicherdebakel war eine DER Chancen für AMD, hat man den Moment genutzt? Bedingt, eigene Karten waren zu rar. Im
Umkehrschluss muss man aber auch fragen ob AMD noch Land gesehen hätte, wäre die 970 damals nicht beschnitten gewesen.


----------



## Shiny49 (18. Januar 2017)

Der Vorteil bei AMD ist doch, dass die wenigstens im Laufe der Zeit noch gut was rausholen. Nvidia hat seine Karten mit Treiber ja im Prinzip immer schon fertig in der Schublade.

AMD wird so schnell sein Image als der Konzern der die "langsameren" Grafikkarten baut nicht loswerden. AMD muss erstmal etwas liefern. Hat AMD was auf dem Markt, haut Nvidia sein Konkurrenzprodukt immer genau mit der Taktrate raus um die AMD Karte knapp zu schlagen. 

Thema Titan X: Von mir aus kann Nvidia die schnellste Grafikkarte haben, hätte lieber von AMD mal was brauchbares für 1440p, für einen guten Preis. Freesync Monitor steht hier, und wartet nur darauf dieses auch nutzen zu dürfen


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Januar 2017)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil bei AMD ist doch, dass die wenigstens im Laufe der Zeit noch gut was rausholen. Nvidia hat seine Karten mit Treiber ja im Prinzip immer schon fertig in der Schublade.
> 
> AMD wird so schnell sein Image als der Konzern der die "langsameren" Grafikkarten baut nicht loswerden. AMD muss erstmal etwas liefern. Hat AMD was auf dem Markt, haut Nvidia sein Konkurrenzprodukt immer genau mit der Taktrate raus um die AMD Karte knapp zu schlagen.
> 
> Thema Titan X: Von mir aus kann Nvidia die schnellste Grafikkarte haben, hätte lieber von AMD mal was brauchbares für 1440p, für einen guten Preis. Freesync Monitor steht hier, und wartet nur darauf dieses auch nutzen zu dürfen


Letzteres wird viele auch bewegt haben eine GTX1070 zu kaufen. 
Und das mit den Treibern ist so ne Sache. Manche wollen jetzt Performance und nicht in 1Jahr wenn der Treiber optimiert wurde. Mag ja für Gebrauchtkäufer ganz interessant sein zB ist die 290 ein gutes Beispiel wie sie im Laufe der Zeit sich gehalten hat und heute teilweise besser abschneidet als damals.

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (19. Januar 2017)

AMD Treiber sind gut, das Problem ist eine Architektur die sehr auf paralleles Arbeiten abgestimmt ist und der Fakt dass die meisten Spiele das noch sehr wenig nutzen.


----------



## Meroveus (19. Januar 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das sind ja genau die Probleme die AMD seit Jahren hat. Hardware Top, Software Flop.



Eigentlich liegt das Problem nicht an der Software, sondern eher an der Hardware. Zum Beispiel das Front End, das seit der Einführung von GCN erst mit Tonga als Vierfach-Ausführung für 32 Compute Units als stark angesehen werden konnte. Das gleiche Front-End wurde jedoch für die deutlich größere Fiji-GPU unverändert beibehalten, sodass die 64 CUs nur selten bis fast nie optimal ausgelastet werden konnten.

Das soll sich mit der Vega Architektur ändern .Bei Vega spricht AMD nun von einem mindestens doppelt so starken Front-End. Die NCUs sollen für höhere Taktraten ausgelegt worden sein und gleichzeitig einen höheren IPC erreichen. Die Instruction Buffer innerhalb der NCUs werden größer. Ein effektiv gesteigerter Durchsatz könnte durch das Verwerfen von Dreiecken erreicht werden, die in der finalen Szene gar nicht sichtbar wären, der tile-based Ansatz würde zumindest die entsprechenden Voraussetzungen bieten.

Rein Theoretisch sollte Vega eine ganze Menge Leistung nun auch endlich mal auf die Straße bringen. Der Treiber muss erst neu geschrieben werden, bei den Präsentationen wurde ein Fiji Treiber verwendet, ich vermute mal das dieser noch keinen wirklichen Einfluss auf die Leistung hatte, was die Hardware angeht bestätigt sich somit meine Annahme. Sie kann ihre Leistung bereits gut umsetzen, auch mit "falschem" Treiber.


----------



## seahawk (19. Januar 2017)

Vorsicht!! Beim Frontend ist noch sehr wenig klar. Bei Polaris versprach man eine ähnliche Verbesserung gegenüber Tonga wie man nun bei Vega gegenüber Fiji verspricht. Und in manchen Interviews ist nicht klar wie sehr die verbesserte Gemoetry Leistung an der Nutzung von primitve Shadern (bzw. der Umwandlung von Code durch den Treiber) hängt. Ich bin sehr vorsichtig wenn es darum geht wie viel da wirklich real raus kommt.


----------



## Meroveus (19. Januar 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Vorsicht!! Beim Frontend ist noch sehr wenig klar.



Bei Vega spricht AMD nun von einem mindestens doppelt so starken Front-End. In den Fußnoten gibt AMD an, dass "Vega designt wurde, bis zu 11 Polygone pro Takt mit vier Geometry Engines zu erzeugen" - und deutet damit an, dass Vega 10 weiterhin vier Shader Engines zur Organisation nutzt. Gegenüber Fiji entsprechen 11 Polygone pro Takt einer Steigerung um den Faktor 2,6.

Quelle: Vega Architektur: Next-Gen-Compute-Units, High-Bandwidth-Cache & mehr vorgestellt



> Und in manchen Interviews ist nicht klar wie sehr die verbesserte Gemoetry Leistung an der Nutzung von primitve Shadern (bzw. der Umwandlung von Code durch den Treiber) hängt.



Ich verstehe nicht was du mir damit sagen willst.


----------



## seahawk (19. Januar 2017)

Da steht nur up to, up to stand auch bei Tonga gegen Polaris und zwar 3x, das trat aber nur bei Tesselation mit Dreiecken ein die sehr sehr klein waren. Und in den Interviews haben sie klar gemacht, dass die Nutzung von primitive Shadern die Rate erhöht mir der Vega Dreiecke verwerfen kann. Das in Kombination mit Angabe eines absoluten Peakwertes für di Geometry Performance, legt mir den Verdacht nahe, dass die Leistungssteigerung ohne primitive Shader Usage geringer sein könnte.


----------



## BlackAcetal (26. Januar 2017)

Hey Leute,

Welches Modell der Rx 480 könnt ihr empfehlen?

Die Strix sieht ganz ordentlich aus nur sind 300€ doch ein ganz schöner Happen...

Die Red Devil von Powercolor soll ja auch ganz nett sein. 
Oder doch lieber die Sapphire Nitro? 

Bitte um Ratschläge

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## S754 (26. Januar 2017)

Red Devil: Radeon RX 480: Welche Partnerkarte ist die beste? (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
Oder wenn dir Lautstärke nicht wichtig ist oder du eh mit Kopfhörern spielst: Referenzdesign.


----------



## BlackAcetal (26. Januar 2017)

Ok danke schonmal 

Ich nehme aber auch gerne andere Anregungen an

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk

EDIT: Das trifft sich gut. Bei Mindfactory gibts ab nächster Woche 20% Rabatt auf Powercolor. Ich denke da schlage ich zu ^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (26. Januar 2017)

Oder ne Sapphire rx 470 isf fast genauso schnell wie die die ref rx 480 😍


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Januar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ok danke schonmal
> 
> Ich nehme aber auch gerne andere Anregungen an
> 
> ...


Hab die Red Devil. Bin sehr zufrieden. 

Schlag zu! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Januar 2017)

Die MSI GamingX wäre auch ne Option, gibts grade für 249€ bei MF: 8GB MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Januar 2017)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die MSI GamingX wäre auch ne Option, gibts grade für 249€ bei MF: 8GB MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


Dabei handelt es sich auch um eine sehr gute Karte. War meine erste Wahl damals, weil die Red Devil ist riesig und echt top, aber die MSI damals nicht lieferbar. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Januar 2017)

Die MSI ist in meinen Augen Top 

Hab die jetzt seit 2-3 Wochen und gerade was Lautstärke angeht, ein immenser Unterschied zu meiner alten R9 290. 
Ich mach dem zocken regelmäßig die Radeon Software auf, um zu gucken, ob sie überhaupt läuft, weil ich nicht wirklich was aus dem Gehäuse höre 
Nebenbei hab ich dank etwas Overclocking sogar noch einen netten kleinen Leistungsboost bekommen(die 290 lief wegen der Lautstärke und Temperatur nicht immer auf dem Niveau, was  sie vielleicht konnte).


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Januar 2017)

Passt auf die RX480 eigentlich der Morpheus drauf?


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Januar 2017)

*AUFGEPASST!*

Anlässlich des Internationalen Welt-Krebs-Tages starten wir ab dem 04.02.2017 eine 7-tägige Falt-Aktion. Wir bitten die gesamte Community von PCGH mit uns in dieser Woche speziell gegen den Krebs zu falten. Die Einrichtung der Software ist binnen 5 Minuten gemacht und erste Ergebnisse sind binnen weniger Stunden sichtbar.

Wir möchten Euch zu diesem Event einladen und würden uns freuen, wenn Ihr dabei seit und uns unterstützt. Jeder Rechner zählt! 

Hier gehts zur Einrichtung. Bei Fragen wird Euch hier geholfen. 


Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.
Grüße FlyingPC

PS: Das Folding@Home Team baut gerade einen Youtube-Kanal auf. Schaut doch schon mal vorbei, hinterlasst ein Abo, Likes oder Feedback. Wir würden uns drüber freuen. Zu Hinweisen oder Anregungen zum YouTube-Kanal könnt Ihr uns auch im Forum kontaktieren.

Edit: Was ist Folding@Home und für was ist es gut?


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> *AUFGEPASST!*
> 
> Anlässlich des Internationalen Welt-Krebs-Tages starten wir ab dem 04.02.2017 eine 7-tägige Falt-Aktion. Wir bitten die gesamte Community von PCGH mit uns in dieser Woche speziell gegen den Krebs zu falten. Die Einrichtung der Software ist binnen 5 Minuten gemacht und erste Ergebnisse sind binnen weniger Stunden sichtbar.
> 
> ...



... in 5 Tagen gehts los! Ran an die Rechner!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Januar 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Februar 2017)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> *AUFGEPASST!*
> 
> Anlässlich des Internationalen Welt-Krebs-Tages starten wir ab dem 04.02.2017 eine 7-tägige Falt-Aktion. Wir bitten die gesamte Community von PCGH mit uns in dieser Woche speziell gegen den Krebs zu falten. Die Einrichtung der Software ist binnen 5 Minuten gemacht und erste Ergebnisse sind binnen weniger Stunden sichtbar.
> 
> ...



... in 2 Tagen gehts los! Ran an die Rechner!


----------



## OOYL (9. Februar 2017)

Was ist mit Vega? Wenn ich google sehe ich, dass seit Mitte Januar nichts mehr kam. Sie haben doch bei einer Präsentation auf einer Vega Karte gezockt... Es ist irgendwie _zu_ still geworden...


----------



## DARPA (9. Februar 2017)

Die Karte war early access  Das dauert noch


----------



## SnaxeX (9. Februar 2017)

Weil sich jeder auf Ryzen konzentriert, wobei es diese oder letzte Woche doch wieder einige News zu Vega gab (Lieferschwierigkeiten beim Speicher, Vega kommt Juni usw)


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2017)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Weil sich jeder auf Ryzen konzentriert, wobei es diese oder letzte Woche doch wieder einige News zu Vega gab (Lieferschwierigkeiten beim Speicher, Vega kommt Juni usw)



hmm.
ich denke es wird ende Sommer 2017 werden..


----------



## SnaxeX (10. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> hmm.
> ich denke es wird ende Sommer 2017 werden..



Oder Ende Sommer, denke, dass das eher hinkommt, aber letztendlich stell ich da nicht allzu große Vermutungen an sondern lass mich überraschen^^
Dann bin ich immerhin weniger gehyped und bin nicht angep***t, nur weil Vega im Sommer nicht rauskommt. Bis dahin muss es halt die 380 schaffen, von der aufzurüsten macht ja nirgendswo einen Sinn (NVIDIA keine Möglichkeit da Freesync Bildschirm)


----------



## BlackAcetal (10. Februar 2017)

So meine MSI RX480 ist heute angekommen und wartet zuhause nur noch auf mich 

Bin in ner Stunde dann zuhause und wird dann mit meinem neuen Dell U2515H in Betrieb genommen :banana:


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2017)

Die kommen leider für mich etwas zu spät. Deswegen werde ich zu einer GTX 1070 greifen. Denke die kleinere Vega wird eine ähnliche Leistung und Effizienz haben.


----------



## RtZk (10. Februar 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die kommen leider für mich etwas zu spät. Deswegen werde ich zu einer GTX 1070 greifen. Denke die kleinere Vega wird eine ähnliche Leistung und Effizienz haben.



Wenn deine Vermutung stimmen sollte, dann wird es für AMD bergab gehen, ein ganzes Jahr später und immer noch nicht stärker, was ich definitiv nicht hoffe.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2017)

Naja, ich erwarte nicht das Vega 50% schneller als eine GTX 1080 ist. Wenn sie 10-20% schneller ist auch gut. Und ich meinte ja auch das kleinere Vega Modell welche wohl der GTX 1070 gegenübergestellt wird.  Kann sein das die dann auch etwas schneller ist.  Aber Stromverbrauch mäßig wird sich da nicht mehr viel tun vermute ich.


----------



## RtZk (11. Februar 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, ich erwarte nicht das Vega 50% schneller als eine GTX 1080 ist. Wenn sie 10-20% schneller ist auch gut. Und ich meinte ja auch das kleinere Vega Modell welche wohl der GTX 1070 gegenübergestellt wird.  Kann sein das die dann auch etwas schneller ist.  Aber Stromverbrauch mäßig wird sich da nicht mehr viel tun vermute ich.



Vega 10 muss auf das Niveau der Titan X kommen um ein Erfolg zu werden, dass ist sowieso klar. Denn die 1080ti wird mit Vega releasen und man muss in Konkurrenz zu ihr treten.


----------



## OOYL (12. Februar 2017)

Ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher, dass AMD über den Preis beeindrucken kann. Mit einem "Titan Killer" würde ich nicht rechnen. Eine Karte, knapp doppelt so schnell wie eine RX 480, _dürfte_ AMD für 500 anbieten können. Mir geht es also weniger um ein "Aufholen" von AMD als um eine Korrektur der Grafikkarten-Preise zurück auf ein vernünftiges Level. Was man heute für gute Grakas zahlen muss ist schon krass. Gute Grafik (fette Hardware)  ist mir was wert, klar, aber nicht so viel, dass ich jeden Preis (n*1500) dafür zahlen würde.

Angenommen, AMD's Vega landet "bei" einer 1080. Dann können sie kaum 800 dafür verlangen. Ich hoffe, dass jetzt wieder _beide_ Firmen um die Gunst der Kunden kämpfen, damit die Preise wieder etwas unter Druck geraten. Man sieht ja was passieren kann, wenn dem nicht so ist...


----------



## RtZk (12. Februar 2017)

OOYL schrieb:


> Ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher, dass AMD über den Preis beeindrucken kann. Mit einem "Titan Killer" würde ich nicht rechnen. Eine Karte, knapp doppelt so schnell wie eine RX 480, _dürfte_ AMD für 500 anbieten können. Mir geht es also weniger um ein "Aufholen" von AMD als um eine Korrektur der Grafikkarten-Preise zurück auf ein vernünftiges Level. Was man heute für gute Grakas zahlen muss ist schon krass. Gute Grafik (fette Hardware)  ist mir was wert, klar, aber nicht so viel, dass ich jeden Preis (n*1500) dafür zahlen würde.
> 
> Angenommen, AMD's Vega landet "bei" einer 1080. Dann können sie kaum 800 dafür verlangen. Ich hoffe, dass jetzt wieder _beide_ Firmen um die Gunst der Kunden kämpfen, damit die Preise wieder etwas unter Druck geraten. Man sieht ja was passieren kann, wenn dem nicht so ist...



Dir ist bewusst, dass AMD 1!! Jahr zu spät dran ist falls die größte Vega nicht problemlos die 1080 schlägt wäre dies schon sehr peinlich und insbesondere mit Blick auf den Pascal Refresh, der bestimmt noch mal 10% aus jeder Karte heraus holt wäre es wohl sehr hilfreich schon 10 bis 20% vor der jetzigen 1080 zu sein und dann hat man nicht mal über die 1080ti oder einen Vollausbau der Titan geredet.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Februar 2017)

Wäre die RX480 zur HD 7950 ein Upgrade? die 7950 läuft auf  1,1GHz
Momentan nutze ich nur ein FullHD Monitor, allerdings sind 3 WQHD Monitore in Planung. 
Zum arbeite müssten beide reichen. allerdings würde ich eventuell auch mal spielen. Gespielt wird wenn dann nur auf einem monitor und auch das recht selten, einstellungen sind auch nie auf ultra..
Eigentlich war die 480 nur geplant um meinen Rechner zu verkleinern da die Asus 7950 schon ein ganz schönes dichsciff mit ihren 3 Slots ist und in ein mitx build wohl nicht passt.


----------



## RtZk (12. Februar 2017)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wäre die RX480 zur HD 7950 ein Upgrade? die 7950 läuft auf  1,1GHz
> Momentan nutze ich nur ein FullHD Monitor, allerdings sind 3 WQHD Monitore in Planung.
> Zum arbeite müssten beide reichen. allerdings würde ich eventuell auch mal spielen. Gespielt wird wenn dann nur auf einem monitor und auch das recht selten, einstellungen sind auch nie auf ultra..
> Eigentlich war die 480 nur geplant um meinen Rechner zu verkleinern da die Asus 7950 schon ein ganz schönes dichsciff mit ihren 3 Slots ist und in ein mitx build wohl nicht passt.



Ja ist definitiv kein schlechtes Upgrade, nimm am Besten diese hier MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2017)

S754 schrieb:


> Ah, ca. 250 EUR



Ging weg für 360€ auf die Hand. Siehe Seite 148 um zu sehen worum es geht 
Grad wieder auf Full HD unterwegs ( alten Asus VE 228H) 
Ich sage nur eins AUGENKREBS!
Brauche schnell einen guten mindestens 1440P 144Hz Monitor, denke damit bin ich besser bedient als mit einem 4K Monitor.
Die 1070 ist bissl zu schwach auf der Brust für 4K.


----------



## RtZk (13. Februar 2017)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ging weg für 360€ auf die Hand. Siehe Seite 148 um zu sehen worum es geht
> Grad wieder auf Full HD unterwegs ( alten Asus VE 228H)
> Ich sage nur eins AUGENKREBS!
> Brauche schnell einen guten mindestens 1440P 144Hz Monitor, denke damit bin ich besser bedient als mit einem 4K Monitor.
> Die 1070 ist bissl zu schwach auf der Brust für 4K.



Die 1070 ist aber auch zu schwach für 100+ FPS in den neuen Triple A Games in WQHD.


----------



## Duvar (13. Februar 2017)

Wird deutlich besser sein als @ 4K^^ Settings anpassen kann ich schon noch und muss ja nicht non stop 144 FPS haben.


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. Mai 2017)

Moin
Ich möchte meine Powercolor RX 480 Red Devil gerne höher takten.
Momentan 1410MHz bei 1162mV Spannung.

Wie hoch darf ich mit der Spannung gehen?
Wattman lässt mich nicht höher als 1175mV, ist das in Ordnung?

Gruß Pelle


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Mai 2017)

1,175 sollten kein Problem sein solang die Temperatur von Chip *UND* Vrms im Rahmen bleiben die erhältlichen RX580 laufen auch nicht mit weniger Spannung (1,15-1,17). Gerade die Red Devil hat allerdings kein besonders gutes Spannungsdesign soweit ich mich erinnern kann sogar schlechter als Referenzkarten die allerdings wiederum sehr großzügig dimensioniert waren. Wenn die Temperatur im Rahmen sollte alles ok sein check aber mal im Wattman ob die Karte überhaupt den Takt annimmt, evtl. musst du dafür auch das Powertarget erhöhen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. Mai 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> 1,175 sollten kein Problem sein solang die Temperatur von Chip *UND* Vrms im Rahmen bleiben die erhältlichen RX580 laufen auch nicht mit weniger Spannung (1,15-1,17). Gerade die Red Devil hat allerdings kein besonders gutes Spannungsdesign soweit ich mich erinnern kann sogar schlechter als Referenzkarten die allerdings wiederum sehr großzügig dimensioniert waren. Wenn die Temperatur im Rahmen sollte alles ok sein check aber mal im Wattman ob die Karte überhaupt den Takt annimmt, evtl. musst du dafür auch das Powertarget erhöhen.


Danke dir.
Habe ich nicht erwähnt, die Karte ist Wasser gekühlt und ich habe das Powerbios geflashed.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Mai 2017)

Wenn die Karte Fullcover gekühlt ist musst du dir über die Vrms sowieso keine Gedanken machen wenn nicht Temperaturen gerade wegen der Wakü beobachten denke das da keine Lüfter mehr direkt Luft drauf bläst.


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. Mai 2017)

Es ist ein Alphacool Kühler, ich habe aber einen Sensor drin und werde das im Auge behalten.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Mai 2017)

Wenn die Vrms nicht gekühlt werden und blank liegen würde ich paar kleine Kühlblöcke kaufen und drauf kleben, die Gehäusebelüftung sollte dann zum Kühlen voll ausreichen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. Mai 2017)

Ne ne ist schon der "Fullcover"

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## God_Damnit (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich frage mich aktuell, was Vega10 leisten muss um Vega11 nicht obsolet erscheinen zu lassen. Wenn in der Roadmap von 'Replace Polaris 10' bzw. wie wir wissen dann natürlich wohl auch Polaris 20 (also RX 470/480 und RX 570/580) die Rede ist, und ein Nachfolgechip meist schneller ist, als der Vorgänger, wie viel schneller ist dann der größte Vega11? Wie viel schneller im Vergleich zur größten Polaris 10/20 (RX 580) ist ein Vega11? Und wie klein ist dann der Gap zur GTX 1070? Gibt es dann überhaupt noch einen Gap? Wenn es keinen Gap gibt, stellt sich die Frage, was der kleinste Vega10 leistet. Jener müsste dann ja zwangsläufig schneller sein als die GTX 1070, denn wäre es nicht so, würde das bedeuten, dass der Vega11 durchweg nicht schneller ist als Polaris10/20, was ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann.

Vega11 ist aus meiner Sicht derzeit fast wie 'interne' Konkurrenz zu sehen. Es sei denn, er bringt wirklich nur neue Features und ist ansonsten nicht schneller als Polaris10/20. Was meint ihr dazu? Mir brennt das Thema ein wenig, weil ich demnächst, also dieses Jahr vermutlich noch, aufrüsten will bzw. muss.  Plan ist jedoch eine Karte für maximal 350 Euro zu kaufen. In dem Preisbereich gibt's aber derzeit nichts bei AMD. AMD soll es jedoch schon werden, weil ich irgendwann einen FreeSync-Monitor haben möchte.


----------



## Schaffe89 (18. Mai 2017)

Vega 11 ist ein Phantom, es ist quasi gar nix dazu bekannt, es gibt nicht mal einen Tapeout. Ich bezweifle dass Vega 11 überhaupt noch kommt.
Ich denke man wird Polaris bis mitte 2018 durchschleifen und einen kleineren Vega irgendwann bringen, wennn GDDR6 reif ist und den HBM Ausflug für das professionelle und absolute High End Segment beschränken.
Polaris 11 war mal auf Folien angekündigt, doch in letzter Zeit hat man dazu quasi komplett geschwiegen. Scheinbar läuft bei AMD einiges schief.


----------



## God_Damnit (18. Mai 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...Ich denke man wird Polaris bis mitte 2018 durchschleifen und einen kleineren Vega irgendwann bringen, wennn GDDR6 reif ist und den HBM Ausflug für das professionelle und absolute High End Segment beschränken.
> Polaris 11 war mal auf Folien angekündigt, doch in letzter Zeit hat man dazu quasi komplett geschwiegen. ...



Polaris 20 ist ja eigentlich auch nur ein Polaris 10 Upgrade, das heißt, ein genereller Unterschied, der einen Polaris 11 rechtfertigen würde, ist gar nicht gegeben, zumal Polaris 10/20 quasi alles (abgesehen von Enthusiast und High End) abdeckt und jedweder 28nm GPU abgelöst hat. Vega11 ist für mich genauso suspekt wie Polaris11. XD Obgleich man bei Vega10 ja gnadenlos auf SK Hynx angewiesen ist, die scheinbar keinen HBM2-Speicher liefern können.

Da sehe ich das Problem nicht mal bei AMD als viel mehr beim Zulieferer. Meiner Meinung nach kann, wenn es einen Vega11 geben wird, jener nur einen Ersatz für Polaris darstellen bzw. der Nachfolger. Was soviel bedeutet wie 'Mutmaßung an': Radeon RX 600 Series = Vega11 (kleinster Vega11 so performant wie RX 570 mit dem Namen RX 660, mittlerer Vega11 so performant wie RX 580 mit dem Namen RX 670 und demnach größter Vega11 so performant wie eine GTX 1070 mit dem Namen RX 680) 'Mutmaßung aus'.

Oder eben nur zwei Vega11 Chips, die wieder Mainstream mit neuen Features und besserem Sweetspot bzw. besserem Powermanagement sind im Vergleich zu Polaris20 (RX 570 u. RX 580).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Mai 2017)

Also ich bin echt zufrieden mit meiner RedDevil 480. Für das Geld damals echt super. Aber irgendwie hätte ich mal wieder was neues, mit dem ich endlich ordentlich frames in hohen Auflösungen bekomme, ohne 800€ zu zahlen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube nicht das Polaris noch weiter durchgeschleift wird die Architektur ist am Ende vielleicht in nem kleinerem nm Verfahren was nochmal mehr takt zulassen würde


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Mai 2017)

God_Damnit schrieb:


> Polaris 20 ist ja eigentlich auch nur ein Polaris 10 Upgrade, das heißt, ein genereller Unterschied, der einen Polaris 11 rechtfertigen würde, ist gar nicht gegeben, zumal Polaris 10/20 quasi alles (abgesehen von Enthusiast und High End) abdeckt und jedweder 28nm GPU abgelöst hat..



Polaris 11/21 sind doch schon längst auf dem Markt und decken das untere Sprektrum der Grafikkarten ab. Polaris 11 = RX460, Polaris 21 = RX560. Die Chips sind in diesem Fall kleiner und sehr Energieeffizient. Sie haben damit durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Vor allem für diejenigen, die nicht so viel Geld für einen Rechner ausgeben wollen und auch nicht unbedingt Triple-A Titel mit Ultra-Einstellungen fahren wollen. Nicht jeder ist so ein Enthusiat wie die meisten hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TFYM71Sioq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Du hast einen Office Rechner billig geschossen oder geschenkt bekommen? Dann einer RX560 rein und du hast einen Gaming-Rechner daraus gemacht, der für sehr viele Spiele vollkommen reicht und selbst in Triple-A Titeln noch eine gute Figur macht.
Ihr würdet euch wundern, was mit einem solchen Rechner so geht.

Es gibt sogar eine Polaris 12: Radeon RX 500: Zu Polaris 20/21 gesellt sich Polaris 12 mit 640 Shadern - ComputerBase


----------



## RaidRazer (1. Juni 2018)

Ich belebe diesen Thread mal wieder.

Habe heute eine Interessante Karte erstanden.

Es handelt sich um eine Sapphire RX 470 mit 4 GB in der "Referenzversion".
Verbaut ist ein Originaler AMD Kühler und nicht der Silber/Schwarze von Sapphire.
Außerdem ist eine Sapphire Backplate verbaut.
Scheint alles soweit original zu sein da auf den Kühlerschrauben noch die Aufkleber vorhanden sind.
Seltsam sind auch die Displayanschlüsse. Nur 1x DVi, 1x HDMI und 1x Displayport 

Finde keine brauchbaren Infos zu dieser Karte.
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Juni 2018)

Schaut cool aus, ich mag Referenz designs


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Die Karte sah doch immer so aus als Referenzdesign. Was willst du genau dazu denn wissen?


----------



## RaidRazer (1. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Karte sah doch immer so aus als Referenzdesign. Was willst du genau dazu denn wissen?



Aber nicht die Sapphire RX 470. Kühlerabdeckung und Displayanschlüsse weichen deutlich von meiner Karte ab.

Sollte eigentlich so aussehen:


----------



## hellm (1. Juni 2018)

jup, die Karte ist so nicht auf der Sapphire Homepage zu finden.
SAPPHIRE Technology

Ich würde echt gerne einen Blick aufs PCB werfen.


----------



## moreply (1. Juni 2018)

Sieht aus wie eine original AMD Referenz Karte, nur hat halt jemand eine Sapphire Backplate angebracht?

Was sagt den das Bios? Sapphire(PC Partner) oder was anderes?


----------



## RaidRazer (1. Juni 2018)

Hier ein paar weitere Bilder.
Ist definitiv von Sapphire und keine "Amd" Referenz Karte.
Auch der Alu Kühlkörper wurde nur bei der Sapphire RX 470 in Silber/Schwarz verbaut.
Eine Referenz RX 470 gab es meines Wissens auch nicht zu kaufen.
Eventuell ein Vorserienprodukt...das würde auch wegen der Displayanschlüsse passen.


----------



## hellm (2. Juni 2018)

Das ist definitiv die Referenz-Platine der RX480, und zwar haargenau. Nur das hier 2 Phasen nicht bestückt wurden, außerdem fehlen 2x DisplayPort. Dafür wurde der DVI bestückt, der bei der RX480 leer blieb. Der IR3567B Controller ist mit dabei, statt Samsung wurde Elpida GDDR5 verbaut. Und der Kupferkern im Kühlblock fehlt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Juni 2018)

AMD promises 'never-before-seen hardware demonstrations' for Computex Press Conference | VideoCardz.com

is die never befor seen Hardware vllt das:

AMD Fenghuang APU With RX Vega 28 CU GPU and 2 GB HBM2 Spotted

endlich kommt mal vernünftiger HBM2 zum Einsatz

oder es is Fake xD


----------



## RaidRazer (2. Juni 2018)

Hab die Karte nun durch ein paar Benchmarks laufen lassen.
Wird maximal 77 Grad warm bei knapp 2000 rpm. Hält ihren Boostakt von 1216 Mhz ohne Probleme.
Deutlich leiser als eine RX 480 Refernzkarte. Ich denke die Karte bleibt im Rechner.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Juni 2018)

TweakTown behauptet jezz Vega 20 wird auf er Computex gelauched

AMD launching Vega 20 on 7nm with 32GB HBM2 at Computex 2018

(wahrscheinlich so wie Turing auf der GTC (März) gelaunched wurde xD)


----------



## RaidRazer (2. Juli 2018)

Hier ein paar Bilder meiner umgebauten Sapphire RX 470 Referenzkarte.

-Original Grundplatte gekürzt
-Grundplatte angepasst damit die Mono Plus Halterung passt
-Originalkühler des Mono Plus gegen ein Turbo S3 Modul getauscht

30 Min Valley Bench maximal 55 Grad GPU Temp und 71 Grad Vrm Temp bei 1300 rpm.
Boosttakt liegt konstant bei 1350 Mhz ohne Spannungserhöhung.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2018)

Schöne Arbeit!Selfmade Nano


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juli 2018)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder meiner umgebauten Sapphire RX 470 Referenzkarte.
> 
> -Original Grundplatte gekürzt
> -Grundplatte angepasst damit die Mono Plus Halterung passt
> ...



Stützt du die Karte von unten ab... sieht schon ordentlich schwer aus mal gewogen?


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Juli 2018)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder meiner umgebauten Sapphire RX 470 Referenzkarte.
> 
> -Original Grundplatte gekürzt
> -Grundplatte angepasst damit die Mono Plus Halterung passt
> ...



Hatte so einen "ähnlichen" Aufbau meiner alten GTX970. Dabei wurden die Spannungswandler allerdings extrem heiß. 
Schöner Mod aber kontrolliere lieber die Spwas Temps unter Vollast


----------



## RaidRazer (2. Juli 2018)

Gewogen habe ich die Karte leider nicht.
Werde ich beim nächsten Ausbauen nachholen.
Gestützt wird die Karte nicht. Beim Mono Plus auch nicht nötig.



thehate91 schrieb:


> Hatte so einen "ähnlichen" Aufbau meiner alten GTX970. Dabei wurden die Spannungswandler allerdings extrem heiß.
> Schöner Mod aber kontrolliere lieber die Spwas Temps unter Vollast



Spannungswandler werden maximal 71 Grad warm. Wie bereits oben geschrieben.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir ist heute meine zweite rx 580 angekommen und erste OC versuche sehen schon SEHR SEHR  gut aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich mal ein Jackpot in der Silizium Lotterie


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute meine zweite rx 580 angekommen und erste OC versuche sehen schon SEHR SEHR  gut aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell, 1580er Takt. Hübsch. Jag die mal durch nen Parcour.


----------



## SnaxeX (26. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute meine zweite rx 580 angekommen und erste OC versuche sehen schon SEHR SEHR  gut aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1580MHz an Core Takt? Wow, ich glaub meine hat 1411MHz oder so Standard Mäßig gehabt und lies sich mit Ach und Krach auf 1450MHz übertakten, aber letztendlich habe ich es dann belassen. Wie weit kannst du mit dem Speicher rauf gehen?


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Oktober 2018)

So, jetzt mal ein paar Ergebnisse im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Karten.
Das Testsystem schwankt dabei allerdings zwischen System 1 und 2 aus der Signatur. Aus diesem Grund sind die combined Werte in 3DmarK teils unterschiedlicher als man es erwarten sollte.
Mit 1580 lief allerdings nicht alles stabil, also bin ich für alle Benchmarks auf 1570mhz runter. Der Vram lief mit 2150mhz, darüber hat es Probleme gegeben, wenn gleichzeitig der GPU Takt sehr hoch war.

Die Karte um die es geht ist eine Gigabyte Aorus rx580 XTR (was für ein Name )
AMD Radeon RX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K Processor,ASRock Z87M OC Formula
AMD Radeon RX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K Processor,ASRock Z87M OC Formula
AMD Radeon RX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K Processor,ASRock Z87M OC Formula



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

Wow, echt Hammer Ergebnisse. Da hast du wirklich ein Golden Sample.
Meine Windforce 1060 lief mit 2050Mhz Core und 9Gbps. auf dem Speicher mit 14352 in Strike.
Das ist schon deutlich mehr was die 580er da packt.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt noch ein kleiner FS run @1610mhz  AMD Radeon RX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K Processor,ASRock Z87M OC Formula
Allerdings geht die Volt/Frequenz Kurve der Karte ab 1570mhz absolut durch die Decke. Weil ich die Karte nicht unnötig quälen will, belasse ich es bei dem einen Test.

Edit: grad bemerkt, dass der Score trotz höherem clockspeed niedriger ist.
Werde aber nicht testen, woran das jetzt genau lag.

Edit 2: für die Karte würde ich mir Equip für LN2 wünschen


----------



## hellm (26. Oktober 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein kleiner FS run @1610mhz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würds ja gern mit Timings sehen. Dafür brauchst du nur das GOP austauschen gegen die "magic" Version, und die UberMix v3.1 Timings mit dem PBE in den 2000er und 1750er Strap kopieren. Und das wichtigste, und deswegen wird deine Karte wohl gedrosselt  haben, das Power Limit lässt sich mit einem BIOS Mod sehr leicht erhöhen, ebenfalls mit dem PBE. Vcore geht du natürlich auch mehr, wenn du willst. Einfach meinen Thread besuchen, Signatur, Post#3.
Für LN2 wüsste ich auch wie man den Cold-Bug umgeht, muss man nur den Thermal Controller deaktivieren. Geht zur Not auch über die Registry.

1545MHz bei 2Ghz GDDR5 sind übrigens die Werte der RX590, also schon ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2018)

hellm schrieb:


> Ich würds ja gern mit Timings sehen. Dafür brauchst du nur das GOP austauschen gegen die "magic" Version, und die UberMix v3.1 Timings mit dem PBE in den 2000er und 1750er Strap kopieren. Und das wichtigste, und deswegen wird deine Karte wohl gedrosselt  haben, das Power Limit lässt sich mit einem BIOS Mod sehr leicht erhöhen, ebenfalls mit dem PBE. Vcore geht du natürlich auch mehr, wenn du willst. Einfach meinen Thread besuchen, Signatur, Post#3.
> Für LN2 wüsste ich auch wie man den Cold-Bug umgeht, muss man nur den Thermal Controller deaktivieren. Geht zur Not auch über die Registry.
> 
> 1545MHz bei 2Ghz GDDR5 sind übrigens die Werte der RX590, also schon ziemlich sicher.



Ich liebe AMD für so Ansagen 
Einfach mal den Thermal Controller Deaktivieren 
Magic Hellm ^^


----------



## hellm (26. Oktober 2018)

Nope, für die Magie ist jemand anderes verantworlich, lordkag aus dem Win-Raid-Forum.  Aber ich hab immerhin die Updates gemacht (stolz). 

Ich muss bei dem "Thermal Controller" immer an Star Wars denken.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Oktober 2018)

hellm schrieb:


> Ich würds ja gern mit Timings sehen. Dafür brauchst du nur das GOP austauschen gegen die "magic" Version, und die UberMix v3.1 Timings mit dem PBE in den 2000er und 1750er Strap kopieren. Und das wichtigste, und deswegen wird deine Karte wohl gedrosselt  haben, das Power Limit lässt sich mit einem BIOS Mod sehr leicht erhöhen, ebenfalls mit dem PBE. Vcore geht du natürlich auch mehr, wenn du willst. Einfach meinen Thread besuchen, Signatur, Post#3.
> Für LN2 wüsste ich auch wie man den Cold-Bug umgeht, muss man nur den Thermal Controller deaktivieren. Geht zur Not auch über die Registry.
> 
> 1545MHz bei 2Ghz GDDR5 sind übrigens die Werte der RX590, also schon ziemlich sicher.



Das mit den Timings werde ich mal machen , ansonsten kenne ich deinen Thread schon recht gut (stiller mitleser), da das nicht meine erste Polaris Karte ist.
Durch deinen Thread hab ich bei der rx 460 auch schon im HexEditor gestümpert und 140Watt aus dem PCIe Slot gezogen.

Da LN2 und Equip sehr teuer sind, wird das wohl noch ein weilchen bei mir dauern. Irgendwann will ich das aber auch nutzen^^.


Zur rx590. Wenn die sich dann auch noch deutlich weiter übertakten lässt, dann brauch ich die auch irgendwann :/ .
Aus irgendeinem doofen Grund, hätte ich gerne den jeweils größten/schnellsten Chip jeder GPU Generation in meiner Sammlung... sammle gpu´s einfach gerne


----------



## EyRaptor (24. November 2019)

Heyo, ich bins wieder.
In diesem Thread ist es irgendwie ein wenig zu ruhig.

Naja, um es kurz zu machen:
Ich hab mir letztens versehentlich eine fünfte Polaris Karte gekauft. Diesmal eine Gigabyte rx 460 4GB.
Die Karte hat ganz ohne Mods dann recht einfach 1,4 Ghz erreicht, deswegen woillte ich die Sache etwas ernsthafter angehen
und mich endlich mal einem ersten wirklichen Hardware-Mod versuchen.

Die Karte nimmt sich ihren Saft leider nur aus dem PCIe Slot und hat ein Powerlimit von 48 Watt (+50%).
Also musste zuerst die 10 A Sicherung weichen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach kam mir allerdings die Idee, dass ich stattdessen doch auch nen 6 Pin an die Karte knödeln könnte.
Damit würde ich den PCIe Slot entlasen und kein Risiko für den 24 Pin eingehen.
Die 6 Pin Buchse wurde von einer toten gtx 480 verliehen und die Kabel kommen von diesen blöden Molex auf 8 Pin Adaptern.
Angelötet sind sie an den Beinen der Spannungswandler input Kondensatoren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt hab ich 4x 3V 820 µF Kondensatoren an Vcore out gelötet. (Macht Buildzoid ja manchmal zur besseren Glättung).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings könnte hier mein Problem anfangen.
Die Karte funktioniert @stock und mit basic-OC weiterhin wunderbar. 
Mit Bios-mod und ohne Limits zeigt mir die Karte allerdings Artefakte, sobald etwa 1,15 V erreiche.
Für Polaris ist die Spannung ja eigentlich lächerlich niedrig (wenn auch höher als die max. 1,1V @oc mit stock Bios) und ich konnte dieses
Verhalten bisher bei keiner anderen Polaris Karte beobachten. Die sind fröhlich bis 1,3V und weiter gegangen.


Hat da jemand eine Idee warum das so ist und was man evtl. dagegen tun könnte?
Meine Vermutung ist die, dass durch die gebrauchen Kondensatoren + meine schlechte anlötung mit langen Beinen  
die Filterung für GPU Vcore verschlechtert statt verbessert wird. Sicher bin ich mir da aber wirklich nicht.

1,5 Ghz+ sind jetzt erreichbar, aber eben nur mit Artefakten -> aufläuchtende Punkte, grün/rot auflblitzende Texturen...
GPU wird durch einen Artic Accelero Twin Turbo (was ein Name ) auf unter 45 C° gekühlt.

Wenn jemand ein Ideechen dazu hat, dann bitte immer her damit 

Grüße 
EyRaptor


----------



## wuchzael (25. November 2019)

Sehr geil, da bleibe ich mal dran


----------



## EyRaptor (25. November 2019)

Die Kondensatoren hab ich jetzt wieder entfernt, aber das Problem mit den Artefakten wurde dadurch nicht besser.
Und wenn der neue 6 Pin nicht belegt ist, besteht das Problem auch weiterhin.

Schade dass ich diese Tests nicht schon vorher gemacht habe. So fehlt mir der Vergleich.


----------



## chill_eule (29. November 2022)

*Staubwisch*
Ja ich weiß, das grenzt an Nekromantie, aber es ist nunmal *das* passende Thema aus meiner Sicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin aus Neugier auf diese Anleitung im Guru3D Forum gestoßen:








						Performance for Free: Unlocking Resizable Bar for unsupported AMD GPUs (Polaris, VEGA, Radeon VII)
					

AMD decided to introduce the ability to utilize Resizable Bar (if you're on the intel platform) or Smart Access Memory aka SAM (if you're on an AMD...




					forums.guru3d.com
				




Mit einem kleinen reghack kann man den AMD Treiber dazu zwingen, auch für eigentlich nicht unterstützte GPUs "SAM" als aktiviert dar zu stellen.
Ob das tatsächlich etwas bringt?
Keine Ahnung ^^

Denn auch ohne die Einträge in der registry zeigten diverse tools und auch der Gerätemanager Indizien, dass rBAR aktiviert war.
Bspw. wurde auch vorher schon "Großer Speicherbereich" angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer noch mit Polaris oder einer Vega unterwegs ist, könnte sich dafür evtl. interessieren, deshalb wollte ich das mal mit euch teilen 
Und evtl. findet sich ja sogar Jemand, der Lust hat Tests dazu zu machen.


----------

